# WL 2011



## exubah (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, here goes......

After some encouragement in the MBL 2010 thread I have decided to get an early jump on starting a WL 2011 thread. I am suffering some setbacks right now but I believe I can still make WL before December 31st, 2011...God willing and barring no more setbacks!!

My goal is to have a blunt, healthy relaxed waist length head of hair before 11:59:59pm December 31st, 2011.

Here is what I am going to do to get there...

1. Protective styling (mainly buns, alternating positions)
2. DC at least once a week
3. Rollerset at least twice a month (I have learned the hard way that this helps me to properly detangle my hair!!)
4. JBCO on my roots 2-3 times a week minimum
5. Relax every 10-12 weeks (No-lye)
6. Moisturize and seal religiously

Anyone can join at anytime, however names will not be added to the official challenger's list after 1/1/2011. I would like participants to offer words of encouragement, updates and photos if you so desire.

*Official Challengers*

nakiallovesshoes
Exubah
my-everything
MCrzyGr
*CherryPie*
Nelli04
keniciah
grow
NikkiGirl
LovelyNaps26
casey3035
JJamiah
MsTwan
BlackGeisha
UrbainChic
HERMOM
czyfaith77
Reecie
beauti4dlo
soon2bsl
mwedzi
lane
CurlyMoo
Bluetopia
bryantgurls
soonergirl
Black Hoya Chick
Bun Mistress
Janet'
lalla
Vee-Vee
Mrs.J
iNicola
bebezazueta
aa9746
Aireen
LongCurlyLocks
Southernbella.
LaFemmeNaturelle
Abdijz
LouLou1355
VicTorIAn
Lovelylife
Mane Attraxion
mEmYSELFaNDj
Wildchild453
Nasdaq Diva
Firstborn2
S4pphir3
aymone
alima
taj
luvbighair
PEACHEY
Solitude
ojemba
omachine
GodsGrace
SlantedEyezMiss2003
ActionActress
DesignerCurls
Morenita
WriteCurl
Incrediblehairgirl
january noir
legallycurly
BlackDiamond1
constance
SingBrina
honeisos
bbdgirl
luvbighair
lilsparkle825
dyamonds10
Lei*Lei
xmasbaby78
princessdi
coconut
Naturallista
bigbrowneyez
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
PeculiarDaye
DaDragonPrincess
Carisa
Carrie A
Sunshine_One
jasmineml
KitaRose
Kurlee
misslaraj
lawyer2be371
LunadeMiel
bless57
CB1731
wyldcurlz
starofsouth
bbdgirl
lilliz6
NYDee
afrodominicana
tayflea
Ms Coco37
NaturalBeauty<3
tthreat08
NikStar
Cherokia-Rose
~*Zai*~
AlliCat
Awura
Kimbosheart
julzinha
sopo144
ckisland
Iamhim
thaidreams
Lilpaw
MrsHouston
LayneJ


----------



## my-everything (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for starting this challenge!!! 

My longest layer is only 4 inches away so i should make it by at least February/March 2011


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm in!!! I am shooting for December 11


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm in!

I'm past BSL. Hopefully I won't have another setback.


----------



## Nelli04 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm down, I'm currently aiming for BSL in Dec 2010 or Feb 2011. My WL is 4.5 inches from bsl, so I'm aiming for WL by December 2011


----------



## keniciah (Jul 4, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## grow (Jul 4, 2010)

i'd like to join!

i've got quite a way to go, but i can try!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jul 4, 2010)

I am in Exubah, thanks for starting this. I am in the MBL challenge and will be there before the end of this year. Let's get to Waist Length Ladies. Yay!!!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm in! My current length is layered APL, as seen in my siggy. I hope to be grazing BSL by the end of the year. 

My goal is to reach a U-shaped waist length by the end of 2011.


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 4, 2010)

I am in the MBL challenge so why not join this as well-but I will join once i see where i am in Dec. since I have til the 1st of Jan. to join this challenge...Thanks!


----------



## exubah (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome ladies............I will start adding names later this week!!!!  Looking forward to a HHJ.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

exubah said:


> Welcome ladies............I will start adding names later this week!!!! Looking forward to a HHJ.


 

I did mean what I said just add me in no need to ask 

In it to win it 2011 WL whew hew!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 4, 2010)

What the heck. I'm in.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jul 4, 2010)

*I'm in. currently BSL, hoping for MBL by the end of 2010 then WL by Dec. 2011*

*I'm going to continue:

1. Washing 2x's a week 
2. Maintain my moisture protein balance
3. Apply CO 2x's per week
4. Protective style 6 of 7 days per week
5. Moisturize and seal when needed
6. Comb 1x a week after shampoo wash

*I have 2 weeks until I relax, I'll submit a starting pic at that time.
*


----------



## UrbainChic (Jul 4, 2010)

I think I'd like to join! I have been falling off the hair bandwagon lately, and even though this is long term i think this will help me out.

 Dec 2011 is about 18 months from now so at half an inch per month thats *9 potential inches* to retain.  That leaves room for trims or even a full on hair cut. I am feeling optimistic about this!


----------



## HERMOM (Jul 4, 2010)

Add me too please !!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 4, 2010)

I will go for this.  Count me in.  I don't care if it is Dec. 31 2011, which is my wedding anniversary.


----------



## Reecie (Jul 4, 2010)

*Ouuuuoooooohhh girl, I am sooooo down.  Now you got me excited.  I'm going to get my tape measure and I'll be right back!!  Waistlength 2011 here I come!!!

So I just measured... I have 8 inches to WL.

I am hoping to get 3 inches by the end of this year, which leaves me with 5 inches next year until I reach waistlength!  YAY!!! 
*


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 4, 2010)

UrbainChic said:


> I think I'd like to join! I have been falling off the hair bandwagon lately, and even though this is long term i think this will help me out.
> 
> Dec 2011 is about 18 months from now so at half an inch per month thats *9 potential inches* to retain.  That leaves room for trims or even a full on hair cut. I am feeling optimistic about this!



That is a good way to look at it.  You gave me a mental picture to aim at. Thanks!


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jul 4, 2010)

I would LOVE to join!!!! I thinl alot of us can achieve this in the allotted time frame!!! Ahhhh, I'm super excited!!!!!! I'm going to show my hair super TLC, so o can gain my 9+ inches with the summer spurt!!! Excited, rupunzel hair here I come baby!!!!!!!!!!! Let's get it ladies!!!!


----------



## soon2bsl (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay, so glad this thread was created! Definitely count me in! I'm BSL right now, and should make MBL by the end of the year. I'm about 2 inches from MBL and about 5 inches from WL. My goal is to make WL by next summer so I would love to join this challenge! Once I get to WL I'll maintain at waist and start trimming as I grow, until all my relaxed ends are gone (I'm 1 year post, doing a long term transition to natural).  Can wait to see everyone's progress...we can do this ladies!!


----------



## anon123 (Jul 4, 2010)

Man, y'all start early.  Y'all come out with the cars for the next year.   We still got 6 months until the start of 2011!  

anywho, 2011 is my year for WL.  I'm mbl now, so 3" from wl.


----------



## lane (Jul 5, 2010)

^^^^^Lol!

I'm game. Please count me in.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 5, 2010)

Count me in please. I'm already in the WL 2010 but if I don't make it and forget to add my name I would like to pre-register now. I'm currently MBL and not sure how far from WL. I think at least 2 inches. At the beginning of the year I was 3 inches from WL.


----------



## Bluetopia (Jul 5, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaassss!!! :superbanana:

I didnt even finish reading this thread and I'm IN!

You had me at hello! This has been my goal since day one!! 

ok - lemme calm down and actually read what you wrote


----------



## bryantgurls (Jul 5, 2010)

I am so in   I haven't even made BSL yet, but I do believe that I can make WL by the end of 2011. I have about 8 inches to go I think. I am excited!!!


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 5, 2010)

count me in, thx


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 5, 2010)

in! I want full U-Shaped waist length sometime next year.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 5, 2010)

to you Exubah. Thanks so much for starting this thread. My hair is just a little past my bra strap. I haven't trimmed since August 2009 so I will not be claiming MBL until September/October after my trim.

Right now I'm bunning & some times I wear wigs. Unless I get some serious extra cash, I will continue to PS my way to MBL. After MBL, it will be the same thing: hiding my hair & BT on the scalp.

I will post my starting pic in here when I officially claim MBL. 

I'm excited to see the regulars from the MBL thread as well as the new ladies. We're virtually holding hands & walking into the "Big Girls" Club. I'm sooo excited. My hair has never been much longer than it is now & I never even entertained having WL hair until this forum.

Let's get it popping ladies!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm in.  I think MBL was my goal but man was I wrong!  

I plan to continue to PS (buns and braids),
wash once a week and DC (I have not been DC'ing in braids but I will start
trim twice a year (went a whole this year time, naugthy me)
Continue to transition, I will be close to three year post relaxer at the end of this challenge.  
Also ***I promise not to BC before I reach WL***


----------



## Janet' (Jul 5, 2010)

Lol...Why not...I'm in!


----------



## exubah (Jul 5, 2010)

Man, with all the excitement I think I'm gonna hold out on the deep trim until December!!!


----------



## lalla (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm in!
I was hoping that I would be Wl by the end of 2010 but it's not happening.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 5, 2010)

*.................................................. ......*

........................................................


----------



## Mrs. J (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm in!!!! I'm BSL right now, so I'm thinking I should be able to get there by then!!!


----------



## iNicola (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm in. I'm thinking of cutting 3 inches off, then I'll be 8 - 9 inches from WL.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 5, 2010)

Please count me in. I'm a newbie at challenges. I'm grazing APL but will relax next week and post pics. I'm 8 inches away from WL!  Let's do this!


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 6, 2010)

Add me, couldn't hurt to try. I'm between apl and bsl.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in it to win it! So glad this was made because I didn't have a goal year before but now that I do, I will be taking care of my hair like a baby and downing on the water and supplements every night. Right now I'm APL with 1 - 1.5 inches to go until BSB so I'll reach that by November 2010. Might be a little hard to stay focused and committed but December 2011 got nothin' on me.  

- Up water intake
- Take supplements once a day or once every 2 days
- Moisture/Protein balancing
- Protect hair every night
- Stretch relaxers

When everyone starts posting starting pics I will too and I guess update every time I relax which will be every 3-4 months.

Thanks for making this thread, Exubah. 

_*EDIT: YAY, MY FIRST CHALLENGE! *_


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in!!! This is my goal anyway and should be obtainable since I am already-barely-MBL and I'm short (4'11) so I don't really have much to go. I might get a light trim at the end of the year when I get my hair done for graduation. Good luck to everyone else too!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2010)

Count me in! I'm just going to keep doing what I'm doing...heat once per month, regular deep conditioning on dry hair, twists, twistouts, braidouts, and puffs.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmm....I may need to join this challenge. My goal is WL by Dec '10 and I'm not sure how close I am. I won't be straightening until the fall but I'll join this one just in case. My reggie is just wash twice a week and braidouts everyday.


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 6, 2010)

Please add me to the Challenge as well.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm new to LHCF and have already learned a lot!! Please count me in!!! I'm currently BSL.  I need to get some more pics posted.  The picture upload was given me a massive headache earlier...


----------



## Janet' (Jul 10, 2010)

Whoo-hoo!!! I see my name, it's official!


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Jul 10, 2010)

*I'm* going *in* like Drake and Weezy. 

My goal is also to have healthy, blunt WL hair by December 2011. 

I will get there by:

Deep conditioning after every wash.
-Alternating between protein & moisturizing DC's.
Cardio Exercises and green smoothies.
Gentle Detangling.
Direct heat no more than every 3 months.
Multivitamin every night. 
No experimenting!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jul 10, 2010)

LouLou1355 said:


> I'm new to LHCF and have already learned a lot!! Please count me in!!! I'm currently BSL. I need to get some more pics posted. The picture upload was given me a massive headache earlier...


 

Metro in the house. LOL I was raised in Columbia.


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 11, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Metro in the house. LOL I was raised in Columbia.


 

I have only been here for about a year.  I like it, and it's not too far from Atlanta!!  That's were I transferred from...


----------



## Lovelylife (Jul 11, 2010)

There are some great reminders in this thread!
I'm definitely joining this challenge. Right now I'm at BSB and I'm trying to get to MBL by this year. Something in me just doesn't want to stop at MBL, so I'm going to follow my heart at keep trying until I get to WSL.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jul 11, 2010)

Add me please I am hoping to obtain FULL MBL by the end of this year


----------



## UrbainChic (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay so, I am slowly getting back into being good to my hair!

My Plan as it stands: ( def subject to change)

DC 2x a week
Co-Wash Only
Keep my hair up/away 5 days of the week
Drink more water, ( half my wieght will be the number of ounces i drink)
Excercise regularly
Eat more protein
Take vitamins regularly

Passes:
1 poo pass per month just in case
1 heat pass per season ( fall winter spring etc)


----------



## beauti4dlo (Jul 11, 2010)

Week two of my super hair TLC!!!! Super stoked still!!! Been keeping my hair wrapped up nightly, moisturizing and sealing my ends and not putting much stress on my hair, and I am loving it!!!!! Keep up the work ladies, we are well on our way!!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in!! Im in the middle of a weave install right now, but as of the end of April I had only 4 inches until WL. Hopefully I can graze WL by the end of this year and reach Full WL by next summer. Shooting for June 1st 2011. Which will be my 2year HHJ anniversary. Let's get it ladies!! Whoo Whoo! Add me.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 11, 2010)

I would like to join. I'm about 2 inches from BSL (I think) with my last hair cut. I'm hoping to hit WL by May '11.

I'm going to be doing a mix of wet bunning and twists.


----------



## exubah (Jul 11, 2010)

I will be adding names tomorrow.................WELCOME ladies!!!!!  I'll be relaxing either the end of this week coming up or early the following week.  Hopefully I will be close to a blunt BSL........I miss my MBL but my ends look a helluva lot better!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd like to join. I'm APL right now. My goal was MBL by Dec 2010, but I'm doubtful I'll hit that point by years end. Anywho, I'm optimistic about WL by Dec 31, 2011 though!!

My plan will continue to focus around:
*ayurvedic haircare: Brahmi, maka, Shikakai, aritha, henna to name a few! 
*2 strand twists and C&G in braids
*Baggy the ends 2-3x a week 
*Trim 2x a year (June/Dec)
*Half my weight in water/day
*Spirulina/Chlorella daily


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 12, 2010)

Starting picture is in my avatar.  Taken yesterday after relaxer day.   My reggie is as follows:

1.  No shampoo, only aritha soap bars and baking soda/conditioner to clarify 
2.  Roller sets only, no direct heat at all (I haven't blow dried nor flatironed my hair since March and my ends are loving it)
3. Deep conditioning once a week
4.  Hot Oil treatments once a week
5.  Henna once a month
6.  Stretch relaxer to 12 weeks ( I use silken child)
7.  Wear hair off my shoulders for 5 days a week.
8.  Multivitamins, chlorella and spirulina

I've been doing this for the past 6 weeks and my hair is thriving!  Thank The Lord!

Waist Length here WE come!


----------



## Lovelylife (Jul 12, 2010)

For the past two weeks, I've been keeping the back of my hair braided. The front of the hair is really thick so you don't really see it. I'm hoping this will help me stretch out my relaxers.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 12, 2010)

......................................


----------



## Morenita (Jul 12, 2010)

Me too me too!  My longest layer is grazing BSL so I should hit MBL this year, leaving all of 2011 to see how long it takes to get to WL


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok since this is for 2011, guess u can count me in...it may be a stretch but hey i have a year and a half to make it


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 13, 2010)

For now…

-Protective styling (I’m good with wet buns).
-Co-wash twice weekly.
-DC at least once or twice a week.
-Very little heat/Air dry or Cool blow dry (when rushing).
-Massage scalp with JBCO 2x a week.
-Moisturize and seal at night.
-Wet baggy ends at night.
-Texlax every 12 weeks/Trim when needed.

My Favorite Oils:
EFAGold Coconut Oil (Extra Virgin Organic)
EVOO
Eden Foods Organic Safflower Oil
JBCO


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello Ladies, I'm rocking a wet bun today.  I smothered it with CHI keratin mist leave-in(protein, porosity control), Wave Nouveau daily humectant moisturizing lotion, and EVCO. : )


----------



## exubah (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, I will be relaxing tomorrow or Saturday, God willing.  My photographer (little rugrat cousin!) is out of town and will not be back until August so I will have to get him to take photos then.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jul 16, 2010)

count me in!


----------



## Aireen (Jul 17, 2010)

Picture time! My last relaxer was on Monday, July 5th, 2010. I'm APL. 

My regimen consists of shampooing → conditioning → blowdrying after every wash. I do not moisturize, oil, grease, etc. since this is what works for me. I plan to drink water regularly, up my vitamin intake, protect my hair every night, and maybe add some S-curl to my edges and ends the day before I plan to wash my hair.

I will be posting pics after every relaxer depending if I see a significant amount of growth or not. 

Waist Length by Saturday, December 31st, 2011!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 17, 2010)

Aireen said:


> Picture time! My last relaxer was on Monday, July 5th, 2010. I'm APL.
> 
> My regimen consists of shampooing → conditioning → blowdrying after every wash. I do not moisturize, oil, grease, etc. since this is what works for me. I plan to drink water regularly, up my vitamin intake, protect my hair every night, and maybe add some S-curl to my edges and ends the day before I plan to wash my hair.
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair....did you mean 2011?


ETA: Yup, you did because December 31st 2010 is a Friday lol


----------



## cutenss (Jul 17, 2010)

Add me too 
I, too am in the MBL challenge.  I will reach by the end of the year.  Hopeully a little past, so that I can start with blunt MB ends.  I never had a desire to be WL, BUT I think it will be fun to see how far my hair will grow.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 18, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Beautiful hair....did you mean 2011?
> 
> 
> ETA: Yup, you did because December 31st 2010 is a Friday lol



Aw thanks so much! 

LOL! YES I DID, SORRY!  I'll go fix that.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 18, 2010)

i am 4 inches away! i should definitely be there by my 3 year anniversary in march 2011


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 18, 2010)

I have 6 more inches and I am hoping for them by December 31, 2011!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 18, 2010)

After a trim a few weeks ago i'm likely about 4 or 5 inches or so away from waist.  I'm in


----------



## lizzyb168 (Jul 18, 2010)

Im in!!! anythings possible right?


----------



## soon2bsl (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm about 4.5 inches away from WL, so should be there by my goal of next May, just before my 2 year hair anniversary next June.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm 2 inches from bsl, which is pretty much mbl for me because I have a long back and wear my bras low....so count me in


----------



## bestblackgirl (Jul 18, 2010)

You can count me in. I will be full BSL by December '10. So I will definetely be WL in '11. I'm do excited. I can't wait.


----------



## omachine (Jul 18, 2010)

i want to be counted....i am five inches away....


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 19, 2010)

I am 8 inches away as of July 11, 2010.  I've been thinking if this goal is realistic or not.  I've only been tracking my hair growth for a couple of months and I've retained 2 inches, so like an inch/month.

I have been taking Nouritress Plus Hair Vitamins, chlorella and spirulina consistently throughout that time.

See attached progress pics.  First pic was taken May 26 but I relaxed on May 8 and counted May 8 as my start date in calculating growth.  The second pic was taken July 11 and I relaxed on July 10th and July 10th was my end date in calculating growth.

I don't know if an inch/month can be achieved all year long.  I could be experiencing a summer growth spurt but I'm not sure.  Time will tell.  However, I do reside in Arizona and summer lasts beyond August.  LOL!

Furthermore, if I had average growth for the next 18 months at 0.5/inch a month that would be nine inches and I would have to retain at least 8 out of that 9 to make WL!  

Well I guess it's doable now, RETENTION is the KEY!  Sorry for the Mathematical thinking and Analysis out loud!

HHG!


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 19, 2010)

How is everyone doing so far?


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 19, 2010)

Bebezazueta, you hair is is really beautiful, keep up the good work.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 19, 2010)

So I did state that my WL goal is December '10 but since I'm transitioning, I may have to do a bit of cutting at my next straightening. I don't really know how my breakage has been effecting me. I posted my progress pic in the WL '10 thread but I'll post it here as well. I can't wait to straighten in the fall!!!


----------



## exubah (Jul 19, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> So I did state that my WL goal is December '10 but since I'm transitioning, I may have to do a bit of cutting at my next straightening. I don't really know how my breakage has been effecting me. I posted my progress pic in the WL '10 thread but I'll post it here as well. I can't wait to straighten in the fall!!!


 
You are ssssooooo close!!!


----------



## Quailbird (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I'll hit WL this December, but I want FULL WL, so I'm in.
ETA: I haven't fully decided on my complete regimen yet, but I'm pretty sure it won't change much from last year.  I'll post it later, closer to the start date with my starting pictures.


----------



## curlicarib (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in! I will be straightening my hair this week for my bi-annual length check, so I'll post a pic later this week.


----------



## kittikat24 (Jul 19, 2010)

Alright! Count me in!
I'm near BSL right now, hopefully will be MBL by Dec. 2010 
WL 2011!! I'm ready!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 19, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Bebezazueta, you hair is is really beautiful, keep up the good work.



Thanks!  I'm over here blushing!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought I joined this challenge, well count me it, I'm aiming big!


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

i have no idea how many inches it will take to make WL by the end of 2011, i just know that it seems far!

but i'm glad to be here with you ladies!

OMG, i'm getting hairnorexia already! 
i permed almost 3 weeks ago and the ng is already starting to "lift" my hair from where it was, so it's looking shorter by the day! 
yikes! 
ya see why i don't want to measure how many inches i've got until WL?!


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jul 20, 2010)

I want to join!! I am a layered APL, and i need ABOUT 6in or so to hit WL
I have recently discovered some breakage at my hair line area..that has always, and i do mean ALWAYS been a week spot for me! I have to fine some stuff that is good for breakage & shedding.

But yeah anyway i hope to be WL by December 2011! My most ULTIMATE goal is TBL or HL


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

What I am doing to reach my goal is:


Protective Styling - beehive briads 4 weeks on and 2 weeks loose
Deep condition every 4 weeks with protein/moisture
Spray moisture 2-3 times a week on my hair under my lacefronts/wigs
keep my hands outta my hair!
relax same every 4 months
only trim every other month and the week before my relaxer with the split ender
Enjoy my hair!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 20, 2010)

^^Ow I was looking into the split ender last night and I want one, BADLY! lol Man I want everything, I got a long wish list of hair tools including the split ender, a steamer, a pibbs 514, and enzo milano 25mm curling wand(I dont need it, but I want it, lol). 

Anyways, I can't wait to take down this install, it's been in for nearly 10wks, and its been 12wks since my last flat ironed length check. Im keeping this install in for an additional 6wks. I hoping for a major surprise in length when I take it down. Hopefully its a good surprise and not a setback lol Take down date Sep 1st, and please believe imma be posting major pics. I should be Full MBL by then *crosses fingers*, and then on to at least grazing waist  length by Dec 31st, 2010 hopefully. 

Full WL 2011 Im claiming it for next year


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 20, 2010)

depending on the weather, and my level of laziness, i will either be straightening my whole head or a section of my head (for a length check) this weekend. i'll post pics with my cell phone (fail) lol


----------



## soon2bsl (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm trying to keep my crochets in for 5-6 weeks. It'll be 4 weeks this Sunday. I'm really itching to straighten my hair when I take my crochets down, to see my true length, because I haven't straightened it since my last relaxer 1 year ago. However I live in FL so it'll probably be pointless to do it anytime soon. I'll probably hold off and stick with my original plan to straighten during the Thanksgiving holiday..*sigh*...just seems like such a long time.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 20, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> depending on the weather, and my level of laziness, i will either be straightening my whole head or a section of my head (for a length check) this weekend. i'll post pics with my cell phone (fail) lol


 Oww I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

I was going to reveal in December but I am doing a personal 6 month hide your hair challenge. Starting August first week until February 

MM&I I pray no set backs either, how do you keep your hair under during the installs what do u do to avoid set backs ? 


My sister gifted the Split ender to me I am glad cause it was too much for my liking


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 20, 2010)

JJamiah I just co wash my hair every couple days some times I spray my braids with scurl. Just started using my mt/mn mixture everyother day and the other days I add oils to my scalp. I don't use a net over my braids so that makes things easier. I've never had a setback from doing things this way but then again I've never left it in for 16wks the longest is 13wks and I usually just leave it in for 10 because I can't take not seeing my hair  any longer. But I've never had any matting or tangling when I take down so hopefully that won't be an issue this time either. Hiding my hair is the only way I seem to really retain length.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

So what do you do for any itching? I have on my to get list Scalpecin, Vital or vidal Braid spray, what is your magic.

I am really trying to the 4 on and 2 off method and see if this works for me. I am nervous of itchy scalp syndrome. So how do you combat this? 



mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> JJamiah I just co wash my hair every couple days some times I spray my braids with scurl. Just started using my mt/mn mixture everyother day and the other days I add oils to my scalp. I don't use a net over my braids so that makes things easier. I've never had a setback from doing things this way but then again I've never left it in for 16wks the longest is 13wks and I usually just leave it in for 10 because I can't take not seeing my hair any longer. But I've never had any matting or tangling when I take down so hopefully that won't be an issue this time either. Hiding my hair is the only way I seem to really retain length.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm still coming up with a regi...wet bunning got me from apl to mbl within a few short months, but I wasn't doing something right because I had ssk galore when I finally straightend.  

I think I'm gonna adopt a 'no direct heat' kinda regimen.  I think it's time to perfect me rollersetting.  I just hate waiting for it to dry .

Here's what I got so far:

cowash when I think I need it.
clarify when I think I need it
DC with heat once a week
wet clip...no elastics, when I go to work
and rollerset once a month to keep the knots in check.  

If any one has any suggestions I will gladly be all ears


----------



## LouLou1355 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have been using Jane Carter Solution products for the past couple of days and my hair loves it! This stuff is amazing... Wore a wet bun today.  Plan to co-wash tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 20, 2010)

I washed my hair today (3rd day in a row with clarifying shampoo) I think I will give the pool a break, 

I am anticipating my braid up and then sporting my pieces


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 20, 2010)

@JJamiah I don't really get a lot of itching, not more than I would if my own hair was out, which would be little to no itching at all. Maybe my scalp doesn't itch because I cowash so often idk. That's the only thing that makes sense to me.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 20, 2010)

Count me in! I'm curious to see if I can do this. I'll jump in and give it a try


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I am back in the game while my last two wigs fell through on purchase I ordered 2 more last week. Short bobs, I ordered the MEsh wig cap. I also purchased 3 LF on the exchange so that is 5 in total coming my way. The first two are human hair and the other three are future meaning I can still use my iron.

MY PLANS for the rest of 2010 and all of 2011 is as follows:

I will wear my hair 4 weeks with beehive and wear a LF/Wig ontop
I will wear my hair out 2 weeks in between refreshing my braids
I will relax every 4 months as usual
after my relaxer I will wait 4-5 weeks to get my hair braided, during this time I will go to the DOOBIE shoppe and enjoy my hurr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Monthly - Nexxus Treatment/DC 
Except week before relaxer where I will give myself and aphogee treatment
Daily or every other day - Spritz with a good spritz, or my own mix
Low Agitation of braids while they are in


----------



## Janet' (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok...I'm posting in BSL 2010 (I'm officially BSB), MBL 2010 and WL 2011...Trying to keep it together...I just finished PS'ing and I will be wearing a low-manipulation style (twist-out) for the upcoming week. I am trying to NOT focus on length, but it's so hard!


----------



## ojemba (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm in reaching for the stars for 2011.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 25, 2010)

protective styling. i need to stop length checking so often.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I tried cowashing often and wet buns for a week but my ends hate them.  My ends are obviously stuck up and need pampering in the form of roller sets and wraps.  So I will go back to rollerwrapping since that is what got me this far anyway.  I'm avoiding setbacks like the plague!  ABSOLUTELY NO DIRECT HEAT since March of this year!  I'm trying to keep this up until I reach WL.  Jesus help me.  I gave away my flat iron to resist the temptation.  I know that's extreme but I had to do what I had to do.

here are my short term goals:

APL by August 31, 2010 (I'm an inch away)
BSL by December 31, 2010 (I'm 4 inches away)
WL by December 31, 2011 (I'm 8 inches away)

So my biggest challenge is meeting my BSL goal by end of this year.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 26, 2010)

I have 5 inches to reach WL and 3 inches to reach MBL 

My hair does get nice growth from July to NOvember so  grow grow grow!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have 5 inches to reach WL and 3 inches to reach MBL
> 
> My hair does get nice growth from July to NOvember so  grow grow grow!



When I get home, I need to check my inches till MBL and WL...I'm excited and nervous...will be back to report.


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah, that's so good of you ladies to get it all defined in inches and all.

meanwhile, i'm just looking down my back and going "over there, yep, that'll be about right"!

don't get me near a measuring tape....i won't put it down if i do!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

don't mind me...just peeking in for inspiration


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> don't mind me...just peeking in for inspiration


 

girl, you know you need to join!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

^^^ Yeah right!!! I'm pushing it with the SL and APL challenges for 2010 and 2011


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh I would like to join! Hmmmm


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ Yeah right!!! I'm pushing it with the SL and APL challenges for 2010 and 2011


 
no, seriously hun!

i always thought BSL would be it for me, but sitting here waiting for it to get to BSL is a bummer, so aiming for WL makes BSL a breeze!

it takes the pressure off of getting to BSL, so now it seems easier since i'm headed for WL.

plus, as fast as your hair grows, it might just surprise you.....


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> Oh I would like to join! Hmmmm


 
i was wondering when you were going to join in, my friend!

i'm glad you're here!

any luck with those buns?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

Grow, there's no convincing Nikki. We'll just have to say "I told you so" next year when she is swangin her WL hair in our faces! lol


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Grow, there's no convincing Nikki. We'll just have to say "I told you so" next year when she is swangin her WL hair in our faces! lol


 

right?! it's always the ones who say they can't do it that end up wrapping their hair around their bodies it grows so long!

oh well, LaFemme, we tried!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh stop it you 2! So if I join and I don't make it, can I be the one that says "I told you so"??


----------



## reeses (Jul 26, 2010)

Please count me in ladies, I would love to join this challenge.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 26, 2010)

I am so SORRY ladies but the WORD I can't doesn't exist in the WL 2011 forum.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 26, 2010)

Y'all are crazy. I just can't believe I'm in a WL Challenge...PERIOD. When I first joined LHCF, my ultimate goal was BSL (which is about 2 inches above my bra band). Now it's WL. And will probably change to HL once I reach WL. 

I was looking at some pics the other day and I saw one that I took in my very first half wig. At the time my hair was a little past my shoulders (where it had been most of my life). I remember putting on that APL wig thinking, "Dang, look at how long it is. My hair will be this long one day." And now I'm MBL (okay, I'm claiming it now ). I'm just thankful for LHCF!! ((tear))


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Y'all are crazy. I just can't believe I'm in a WL Challenge...PERIOD. When I first joined LHCF, my ultimate goal was BSL (which is about 2 inches above my bra band). Now it's WL. And will probably change to HL once I reach WL.
> 
> I was looking at some pics the other day and I saw one that I took in my very first half wig. At the time my hair was a little past my shoulders (where it had been most of my life). I remember putting on that APL wig thinking, "Dang, look at how long it is. My hair will be this long one day." And now I'm MBL (okay, I'm claiming it now ). I'm just thankful for LHCF!! ((tear))


 

i hear ya, Ms_Twana!

when i first got here, i thought APL would be long, now here i am in a WL challenge, too!

what really cracks me up is that once we get there, we might just want to grow it to the floor!personally, i'd love to see the faces of all the folks who think black hair can't grow long when they see us walking around with hair down to there!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

Having a Smoothie this morning with my protein and vitamins


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 27, 2010)

grow said:


> i hear ya, Ms_Twana!
> 
> when i first got here, i thought APL would be long, now here i am in a WL challenge, too!
> 
> what really cracks me up is that once we get there, we might just want to grow it to the floor!personally, i'd love to see the faces of all the folks who think black hair can't grow long when they see us walking around with hair down to there!


 
They'd be like, "Girl, is that Indian Remy?"


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> They'd be like, "Girl, is that Indian Remy?"


 

Why yes it is? 

It is REMY because my last name is REMY so LOL

I can't wait to say girl this is that REMY hair  I am horrid I know


----------



## exubah (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome to the new challengers!!!  I will be adding names this weekend.

A little update.....I'm enjoying my blunt ends and shorter length but can't wait to get back to MBL and on to WL.  I'm bunning it up and plan to do so until December.  Of course I will be alternately my bun location to alleviate stress in any one location.

I'm really excited you all are excited about this journey ladies and with attitudes like that we will be swanging our WL hair soon enough!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't wait to swing my WL hair too!  LOL!  You all are so inspirational and hillarious!  I'm loving this challenge already!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, i neglected to measure and now I'm doing my version of the southern tease bun this week as a PS...I cannot believe that I am in the WL challenge...If I can truly get to MBL by the end of the year, I know that WL is in my near future! I'm so excited!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Why yes it is?
> 
> It is REMY because my last name is REMY so LOL
> 
> I can't wait to say girl this is that REMY hair  I am horrid I know


 
 I'd be like, "Naw girl. It's this new line called Out the Scalp!"


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> I'd be like, "Naw girl. It's this new line called Out the Scalp!"


 
 LOL!

See but if they ask me is that Remy hair, I'd go in a serious voice, Why Yes it is Remy hair how did you know? 

I am actually LOVING my Chin Length Remy hair right now!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jul 27, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 27, 2010)

HE Long Term Relationship! I tried it for the first time today - AMAZING! My hair feels like SILK! I didn't cowash with it, I used it as a leave-in. I wonder how amazing of a cowash it will be....but I really love my Tresemme Naturals, so it can weight on that. I also tried another new product in place of my other styling stuff: L'Oreal Out of Bed Texturizing Gel-Cream. It sorta reminded me of the Tigi Curls Rock, except not drying and my hair feels sooooo soft!. I sealed with olive oil, put my hair in a ponytail, tied down the front with a scarf, an blotted the ponytail with a microfiber towel. My hair feels, yes again AMAZING! I am gonna try coupling these 3 things together for the rest of the week to see if its a fluke or if I have found a simpler combo to replace my old ones. And it was SOOO much quicker: cowashed and styled in 20 minutes flat (including regular showering)


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

^^^ how did you apply he ltr as a use in, i.e. how much and did you mix it with something like oil first?

thanks!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's my update:







Check out my thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=488222

And I have more pic on my Fotki:
http://public.fotki.com/mEmYSELFaNDj/june-31st-2010/


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 31, 2010)

ok so ....the ltr is better as a leave-in. i stopped using the l'oreal texture cream because its too hard to cowash out. the ltr leaves residue with my curl activator gel so thats a no-no. but as a cowash, greatness. and the smell lingers which i LOVE because it smells so good.

oh, and i didn't mix it with anything. just used it straight up.


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

Just checking in! I have been reading through the posts and am so excited. I am hoping and praying to be....

1.BSL by September 30, 2010
2. MBL by March 31, 2011
3. WL by June 30, 2011


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 1, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Here's my update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ummmm............I would like to officially tell you that you won't need this thread. That's WL 2010 right there!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 1, 2010)

^^lol No I still need like 2 or 3 inches, and a good trim, I dont know where that will leave me. But hey the sooner the better. You're the one who wont need to wait until 2011, I remember seeing some of your hairs touching WL already. Dont try and play me Ms_Twana lol


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 1, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> ^^lol No I still need like 2 or 3 inches, and a good trim, I dont know where that will leave me. But hey the sooner the better. You're the one who wont need to wait until 2011, I remember seeing some of your hairs touching WL already. Dont try and play me Ms_Twana lol


 
 Girl please. You may have seen A hair BARELY touching WL. You'll DEFINITELY be there before me!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 1, 2010)

bryantgurls said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in! I have been reading through the posts and am so excited. I am hoping and praying to be....
> 
> ...


 

Do you mean March 2011 ( 2010 passed)
September 30th 2010 & June 30th, 2011 (there are only 30 days  )

Or are you saying you want to be lengths like Yesterday!


----------



## omachine (Aug 1, 2010)

also checking in:

i have been twisting and refreshing them with quick conditioner rinses
i re-twist every four to five days
using a aloe vera/jojoba/kinky curly mix leave-in that i pinched from k-tube
plus bi-weekly henna treatments...

thanks!


----------



## CandyCurls (Aug 1, 2010)

*...............................*

...............................


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 1, 2010)

...just peeking


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 1, 2010)

^^^ SmilingElephant your so silly


----------



## keniciah (Aug 1, 2010)

I've been bunning it up for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## exubah (Aug 1, 2010)

SmilingElephant said:


> ...just peeking



Now u know u can't sneak up in here and not leave some tips, hints or something ta get us hyped  

Your hair is just too fierce for u to not share the wealth (of knowledge!!)


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 1, 2010)

exubah said:


> Now u know u can't sneak up in here and not leave some tips, hints or something ta get us hyped
> 
> Your hair is just too fierce for u to not share the wealth (of knowledge!!)


 
Exubah if you spank our visitors they might not return!


----------



## soon2bsl (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey ladies. Straightened my hair for the first time the other day, since I began my transition 13 months ago. Did a roller set and lightly flat ironed. Been enjoying my transition, and since it's been straightened, it's been so nice to finally feel like my hair is getting kinda long lol. Didn't really feel that way until now. I'm trying to decide if I want to get a sew in this weekend or keep enjoying my own hair for a little bit.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Exubah could you plz add me to the list..I'll be doing the crown and glory method from here until the end of next year and juicing every day.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Ladies .. 

I'm new to LHCF although I've been lurking for quite a while.

I'd like to join the challenge my longest layer is BSL and WL is  about 5 in away. Hopefully having a short torso will work out for me


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 2, 2010)

exubah said:


> Now u know u can't sneak up in here and not leave some tips, hints or something ta get us hyped
> 
> Your hair is just too fierce for u to not share the wealth (of knowledge!!)





JJamiah said:


> *Exubah if you spank our visitors they might not return! *




............FUNNYNESS!!!!

Well...ladies just know that getting to waist length is NOT impossible. I know from personal experience that the APL-BSL lengths are usually the hardest to overcome.....what helped me was to simply keep my ends protected and up and out of the way whether that meant bun it up or clip it up.

Also....especially in the really cold months  deep conditioning more than once a week also helped me keep my ends moisturized and soft.....and if you're experiencing crunchy ends it may be time to use a clarifying shampoo.

Now.....can we stop spanking me??...


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Do you mean March 2011 ( 2010 passed)
> September 30th 2010 & June 30th, 2011 (there are only 30 days  )
> 
> Or are you saying you want to be lengths like Yesterday!



Yesterday would be even better, but yeah I meant 2011, oops  I will go back and fix that


----------



## Aireen (Aug 3, 2010)

Checking in:

I have burns from my last relaxer that are driving me crazy which makes it hard for them to heal. I washed my hair yesterday with Motions Neutralizing Shampoo and conditioned with HE HH, HE LTR, and EVOO - my hair smells yummy.   No longer wrapping my hair for a while, I would like to give my edges a long, overdue break. Now it's a twisted bun protected with a net that creates nice waves in the morning, I have to remember to be careful with my ends though. 

ETA: Also trying to remember to take my vitamins as much as possible.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 5, 2010)

This newbie needs a wetbun intervention.  I can rollerset with my eyes closed (really, been doing it myself for over 15 years) but this wetbun thing is not my forte.  I only wetbun during the week and rollerset EVERY weekend so I guess I can look crazy at work for a while.  My layers are making it difficult to smooth out right.  

Ok enough venting, my hair is thriving and growing overall.  I am happy.

HHG!

EDIT:  UPDATE AFTER LUNCH!  WENT TO SALLY'S AND BOUGHT SOME HAWAIIAN SILKY 14 N 1!  I redid my bun in the bathroom at work with my new juice and VOILA!  Nice juicy bun! The juice was the missing link.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 5, 2010)

bebezazueta said:


> EDIT: UPDATE AFTER LUNCH! WENT TO SALLY'S AND BOUGHT SOME HAWAIIAN SILKY 14 N 1! I redid my bun in the bathroom at work with my new juice and VOILA! Nice juicy bun! The juice was the missing link.


 
What is that, a spray leave in?


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 6, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> What is that, a spray leave in?


 
Love love your hair BTW!  

Here's details about it:

Helps stop itching and dandruff
Cools and soothes the scalp to help heal abrasions
Helps hair stay soft
Looks fresh all day
Non-greasy
An excellent product for protecting and maintaining your hairstyle. This versatile product can be used as a curl activator and moisturizer on natural curls and perm waved hair and a leave-in conditioner for relaxed, natural and braided hair. This non-greasy, non-staining formula helps to soften and detangle hair while soothing the scalp and healing abrasions leaving a vibrant sheen. 

I'm relaxed and when I took my bun down last nite, I had lots of body in it still despite all the "juice" I put in it.  See pic attached of bottle


----------



## Janet' (Aug 6, 2010)

Hair is up and out of my way right now...


----------



## reeses (Aug 6, 2010)

bebezazueta said:


> Love love your hair BTW!
> 
> Here's details about it:
> 
> ...



I have never heard of this product. I might try it on mine and my daughters hair. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 6, 2010)

got my hair in a high bun today and i really like it. it might be my staple for the rest of the month


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 6, 2010)

and i am really in the market for a new conditioner to leave-in that i can find at the drugstore. or should i just suck it up and try KCKT?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

My hair is still braided under my Delia Wig  I will moisturize tonight and spray some Chi Keratin mist on it when I get in from football tonight. I don't like my hair wet under my wig. 

I washed my wig last night, it was so dirty it is amazing how dirty it does get in less than a week.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 6, 2010)

@JJamiah

I would LOVE to learn how to use wigs and half wigs as my protective style.  I'll keep researching and watching youtube videos until I'm confident enough.  

You have some very nice looking wigs there I might add.  I'll get there one day!

Be blessed!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

bebezazueta said:


> @JJamiah
> 
> I would LOVE to learn how to use wigs and half wigs as my protective style. I'll keep researching and watching youtube videos until I'm confident enough.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much Bebe, It is such a great PS. I love the beehive braids for under them it really makes them flatter and more realistic. 

If you have any questions I am definitely hair (lol) here  

Have a blessed day.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks so much Bebe, It is such a great PS. I love the beehive braids for under them it really makes them flatter and more realistic.
> 
> If you have any questions I am definitely hair (lol) here
> 
> Have a blessed day.


 
Girl are you sure!  I am full of questions.  Thanks so much for being hair for me! and I will definitely take you up on that offer.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 6, 2010)

bebezazueta said:


> Girl are you sure! I am full of questions. Thanks so much for being hair for me! and I will definitely take you up on that offer.


 
 I am very sure. LOL
I love helping. When ever you need me just send me a message.


----------



## aymone (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in! I would love to have WL hair during my first semester of grad school!


----------



## alima (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd like to join. I still have a long way to go unfortunately. Last time I straightened about a month ago, my hair hair was a little below APL. I have about 4-5 inches to BSL, 7-8 to MBL, and about 11 to WL.

Being 5'10 with a long torso really doesn't help with this whole hair growing journey. From APL-WL is almost a whole foot of hair.

My hair grew about an inch and a half last month (I'd never measured before that) so hopefully that stays consistent and isn't just a summer thing.

I'll post starting pictures the beginning of next week.


----------



## taj (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd like to join!!! Please add me to the list.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 15, 2010)

How are we doing ladies???


----------



## my-everything (Aug 16, 2010)

My shortest layer (crown) has grown sooooo much this summer!!! I was barely SL at the start of the year but i'm already full apl and it looks like BSB is definitely happening by this December....

The Cathy Howse regimen has worked better than expected....


----------



## Janet' (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm washing my hair this evening...I don't know if it's because I'm officially a member of all of these challenges but my need to do a length check is serious...But, I'm maintaining...I'm attempting a rollerset tonight!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't done anything special to my hair lately. Just trying to keep up a simple reggie. It is hot and I am still wearing a pony, but without a bun. I just bought a bottle of Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Hydrating Mist and I am using that to mist and keep my hair moist. I like it so far. Anyway, I can't wait for 2011 to be here, so I can de done with MBL and officially moving on the waist length.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 16, 2010)

Nothing going on with me I am soooo dying to take these braids out 1 week and 1 day left ;D


----------



## ojemba (Aug 16, 2010)

Today made 3 weeks since I got my extension braids and It's taking everything in me not to take them out. I have so much ng. I am only 7 weeks post so I have to push these braids for another 3 weeks then start over with a new set. I'm aiming for a 24 wk stretch.

I will continue to wash and deep con every Sat. Beginning this Sat I'll wash with Aphogee Shampoo for damaged hair and use the keratin reconstructor - in prepartion for taking down braids in a couple of weeks. 
Moisture Daily
Sulu/Bee Mine mix every night
JBCO every morning.

The good thing about braids is that I dont have to worry about my hair getting to oily and weighted down so I can go hard with my oils. 

Have a blessed day all!


----------



## reeses (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello everyone Doing good! I am keeping my hair hidden as keeping it in a bun seems to really help it grow. I posted pictures somewhere in my profile and am having a heck of a time figuring out how to post them here. Last check I was right at bsl. Can't wait for wl!


Nikkigirl, how is that mist working for you? I am looking for something to keep my daughters hair more hydrated.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 16, 2010)

reeses said:


> Hello everyone Doing good! I am keeping my hair hidden as keeping it in a bun seems to really help it grow. I posted pictures somewhere in my profile and am having a heck of a time figuring out how to post them here. Last check I was right at bsl. Can't wait for wl!
> 
> 
> Nikkigirl, how is that mist working for you? I am looking for something to keep my daughters hair more hydrated.


 

I am really liking it and the great thing is that it seems to reactivate whatever leave-in I already have on my hair. I hate piling leave-in on top of leave-in to keep my hair hydrated because it leaves my hair with lots of build-up and then I end up co-washing all the time. You should try it and it wasn't expensive. It was under ten dollars, but it is light, I wouldn't use it in place of a leave-in moisturizer, just to refresh.


----------



## reeses (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiGirl said:


> I am really liking it and the great thing is that it seems to reactivate whatever leave-in I already have on my hair. I hate piling leave-in on top of leave-in to keep my hair hydrated because it leaves my hair with lots of build-up and then I end up co-washing all the time. You should try it and it wasn't expensive. It was under ten dollars, but it is light, I wouldn't use it in place of a leave-in moisturizer, just to refresh.



I haven't been using a leave in on her hair, but I probably should. We moved to Colorado from DFW almost two years ago now and the dry air is hard on the hair. It's been harder on her hair than mine as her hair is super dry. I am struggling keeping her hair moisturized. She decided she wanted to be natural too and the very back of her hair broke of at the evil line lol. My hair did the same thing but it recovered pretty quickly, hers hasn't. She doesn't want me to cut it yet so I've been trying to keep her hair up so hopefully it can start growing and I won't have to cut so much as she transitions. 

This was so off topic! Sorry ladies


----------



## luvbighair (Aug 17, 2010)

Can I be added to this challenge? I'm touching BSL and PS'ing under my full-head weave.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I am gonna by hairzings/EZ Combs or spin pins today. I need some accessories


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 17, 2010)

sometimes when I do my hair, I rethink this WL thing. I am almost MBL and DCing and detangling takes FOREVER! It is so much hair already...

but then I straighten it and it feels short...ugh!


----------



## PEACHEY (Aug 17, 2010)

oh yeahhhh...please count me in.  I am so excited, mainly because i know it is within my reach. I am 7 inches away from WL.  and seeing how my reggie  has allowed me to go from arm pit to bra strap in 4 months, im sure this is obtainable.

i just took new pics, will post later


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Now that I'm wearing twists I wash my hair 1x week as opposed to my usually 2x week. I moisturize and seal every night and shake my twists out and go the next day. Moisture & low manipulation are going to be my keys to WL.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 17, 2010)

OP, I pm'd you to be added to this challenge! Thanks.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 18, 2010)

6 days before I take down my braids  I am so excited BHC I feel you sometimes MBL seems long enough, I will still grow it back out to WL and cut back one length per cutting session.


----------



## FebeeSigns (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm thinking if it's realistic at all for me to join this challenge when I'm only APL. Hair only grows a certain number of inches per month. 1/2 if I am correct.


----------



## alima (Aug 18, 2010)

KaramelKurly said:


> I'm thinking if it's realistic at all for me to join this challenge when I'm only APL. Hair only grows a certain number of inches per month. 1/2 if I am correct.



No it varies on the individual's hair. I've heard of people growing anywhere from .25 inch to 1.5 inches in a month. So anything is possible =) I'm only APL and I'm in here.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 18, 2010)

Just got my flat twists redone last night...I think this time my twist out is going to be nice!


----------



## exubah (Aug 18, 2010)

Man have I been MIA......................

I have updated the challengers list, however if you do not see your name there please send me a PM.

A little update......I still haven't gotten my shedding under control so I trimmed some more....I think I'm right at APL now or slightly below.  I fell off my JBCO bandwagon but hopped back on it this week.

I will be trying to keep up with my DCs, protein/moisture balance and PS'ing.  I absolutely HATE when my hair sheds *sucks teeth* .

However, I hope everyone is doing a lot better than I am at the moment


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Aug 18, 2010)

So mad I was typing my regimen and my plan for this thread and I closed it out my mistake!!! lol, 

I'm in the challenge...my regimen...

Shampoo-Creme of Nature Ultra Moisturizing but will switch to NTM, Keracare, or Mizani, not sure yet.

Conditioner-same as above

Deep Conditiner--a mixture of moisturizing conditoners and protein conditioners

Leave In-creme of nature lemongrass and rosemary creame leave-in conditioner and DE HCO leave in and blow dry spray

Heat protect-Beyond the Zone Turn up the heat for flat iron, but will switch to CHI and Lok Bok(aka Sabino Moisture Block). Blow- dry-Silk Elements gloss polisher, makes my hair smooth.

Oil-Tea Tree oil, and Indian oil, but will switch to Camellia oil

Growth aid-OCT mixed with Vitamin E capsules, (cut the capsules and mix with OCT).

Moisturizer-In need of, but will get NTM silk touch leave in or UBH Moisturizer. 

My relaxer-Motions but will switch to Creme of Nature No lye or lye(still debating, my scalp is sens.)

Will also get Roux Porosity Control conditioner, new flat iron (Andis sucks, snags my hair), and will also stop blowing my hair only blow when it's time for relaxer. 

Trims-only when needed, no more cutting, I would be BSL if I didn't cut my hair, no cutting until whenever.

I shampoo 2x (scalp only), then i deep conditioner for a while and then i conditioner for the duration of my shower, rinse in lukewarm or cold water, Hot waters bothers my scalp, towel plot, but will invest in a micro fiber towel, apply CON lemongrass and rosemary, and spray my DE HCO leave in spray, slowly detangle, and apply SE gloss polisher and then blow dry(will quit blow dryin on Sept 1) after blow dry, wait a while, and then apply my Beyond the zone, turn up the heat or oil sheen(will stop also, drying hair out) and then flat iron, afterwards, I wrap, sometimes, I wear down or ponytail. 

I do this about every 10 to 12 days if I can, but now I'm lacking, shine, moisture, and I have dry scalp, so I'm trying to fix those 3 things, and retain more length. 

I would love to try again

NTM, Keracare, Mizani, Dudley's, UBH, Umberto, Pureology, and more natural hair products. Flat iron I'm thinking about is FHI, CHI, and SEDU.

I'm trying to make waist soon, but MBL by the time I graduate if I make waist within 18 months that would be nice......


----------



## GodsGrace (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm about 5-7 inches away from WL and God willing if I don't have any setbacks I'll be WL next year. OP can you add me to the list please? Sent you a pm too. Thanks.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 18, 2010)

Slantedeyes, I used to have dry scalp issues when I had a relaxer & I started doing overnight prepoos with jojoba oil on my scalp only. Never had this issue again. Also if your poo isn't sulfate free & you're pooing your scalp twice, that could also be the culprit.

Everyone that uses jojoba has their preference. I have very sensitive skin and regular jojoba oil is too rich. It gives me breakouts & I'm probably the minority. Heather Loraine sells both. I use the clear filtered kind & it's good for ash, too. LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

Okay I am giving my hair June 2011 to finally be WL or I will I will I will.....


Wait until it finally reaches


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I am giving my hair June 2011 to finally be WL or I will I will I will.....
> 
> 
> Wait until it finally reaches



LOL! Or ps until it gets there. 

I'm still bunning with my hs14n1. My siblings hate my ps cause they are used to me having swangin hair. My response was wait until my December reveal!  Lord please help me to have mo hair to reveal!  My mouth then wrote a check that my hair betta cash!

HHG!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

You'll get there, I have 5 more days to go and these braids are coming down will do buns or pony's one or the other haven't decided.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 19, 2010)

ok. its in my siggie too, but here is my length check from yesterday (Aug 18th):







a smidgeon past the bottom of my bra. about 4 1/2 inches i think..


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey ladies I havent been in here in a while. Im so tired of hair. I put two big french braids on both sides of my hair in the front and 10 plaits in the back. and have just been m&s everyday. its soo easy. but not that cute. my SO gonna tell me this morning that I look like I should be talkin like this "Mas'sa said I cuh go help out in duh big house, down by duh bayou" lol I do look kinda slave like haha But hey its getting the job done. 
I need a break from hair, well my hair atleast. I want my install back!!! 

Oh and im so excited I ordered a steamer and its going to deliver today. I cant wait to use it. Although I need to find a good DC I cant find the one I used to use anymore, do you ladies have suggestions?


----------



## curlycrocheter (Aug 19, 2010)

I think I've discovered what will work for me FINALLY!!!!!! 

I'm so tired of the ssk and that, if anything, will be what keeps me from WL.  So I thought to myself....how can I get rid of these nasty little suckers or at least keep them in check w/o the heat (I'm in a no heat challenge as well)

So I cowashed, and divided my hair into small sections moisturized from root to tip and sealed with plenty of coconut oil.  I THOROUGHLY detangled each section with a wide tooth comb, then went back over it with my denman or a finer tooth comb.  Then I put it in one ponytail and banded that with about 6 ponytail holders.

My plan was to just keep my hair covered and not take it down, but moisturize and seal my ends twice daily.  But I wound up going to Jungle Java w/ DD and my BFF.  I took the bands out and BAM   

Blingin' beautiful hair!!  I loved it!!!  I'm realizing I hate buns, so this will be my go to ps.....yes I've added pics lol!  They aren't any good.  Just camera phone shots.


----------



## ActionActress (Aug 19, 2010)

*I am at 27 inches right now. I will join.
 Waist length for me is aroun 30 to 31 inches.
AA*


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 19, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies I havent been in here in a while. Im so tired of hair. I put two big french braids on both sides of my hair in the front and 10 plaits in the back. and have just been m&s everyday. its soo easy. but not that cute. my SO gonna tell me this morning that I look like I should be talkin like this "Mas'sa said I cuh go help out in duh big house, down by duh bayou" lol I do look kinda slave like haha But hey its getting the job done.
> I need a break from hair, well my hair atleast. I want my install back!!!
> 
> Oh and im so excited I ordered a steamer and its going to deliver today. I cant wait to use it. Although I need to find a good DC I cant find the one I used to use anymore, do you ladies have suggestions?


 
LOLOLOLOL


----------



## DesignerCurls (Aug 19, 2010)

Add me to this please...I am so excited!!! 
I am currently at APL and should be on my way to MBL by the end of the year (which is pretty much BSL for me).  Will post a length check picture in Dec.  I am officially apart of the Big Girl Club!!!

Plan to WL:
~co-washes
~low poos
~protein treatment
~deep conditioning
~protein shakes & multi-vitamins (gotta take care of the inside as well as the outside 

~Increase protective styles
~Incorporate an exercise routine

HHG ladies!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome DesignerCurls!!!


----------



## exubah (Aug 19, 2010)

To all the newcomers................


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 19, 2010)

I thought I signed up! Can I join?! I'm 8.5-9" away...


----------



## Janet' (Aug 19, 2010)

SingBrina!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Aug 20, 2010)

...excited for WL in 2011! 

HHG Ladies!


----------



## WriteCurl (Aug 20, 2010)

Please add me to this challenge!  I need the encouragement. My hair is natural and I wear it curly and straight.   My longest layer is currently BSL.  I've never surpassed this length.  My retention plan includes:
-drinking plenty of water
- wearing protective styles at least 2 wks out of every month (starting this fall/winter)
deep conditioning twice/month
- keeping my ends sealed and stretched


----------



## Janet' (Aug 20, 2010)

WriteCurl said:


> Please add me to this challenge!  I need the encouragement. My hair is natural and I wear it curly and straight.   My longest layer is currently BSL.  I've never surpassed this length.  My retention plan includes:
> -drinking plenty of water
> - wearing protective styles at least 2 wks out of every month (starting this fall/winter)
> deep conditioning twice/month
> - keeping my ends sealed and stretched



Welcome WriteCurl!!!!

I think that upping water intake is just as important as anything else!!! We'll make it happen!


----------



## WriteCurl (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! Ya know I was thinking, I left one of the most important things off the list.  I have achieved BSL with both relaxed and natural hair, but never surpassed it.  So for me, it's crucial that I BELIEVE that my hair CAN grow past that length.  If we don't believe it - it won't happen.  I won't allow myself to slack off this time and then later blame my setbacks on this or that.  I parallel my hair growth journey with life.  If you want to achieve things that you never have before then you have to do things you've never done before so when I find myself making excuses (as i've done before) I will push through it, visualize my hair goal and do what it takes.  Ilm really the only thing that can get in my way.
glad to have this support (and accountability) along the way!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 21, 2010)

I am actually in love with KCKT. And Sunflower oil. They are gifts from God.


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Aug 21, 2010)

Def count me in this one!! I'm just 2 inches away from BSL..& aiming to be able to claim it fully by December 2010.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome Incrediblehairgirl!!!!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 21, 2010)

Please add me to this challenge!


----------



## constance (Aug 21, 2010)

Please add me also. I'm in the WL 2012 but I just did a length check and it looks like I might be able to reach WL in 2011. @2 inches to go (but my hair grows slooowly).

[URL=http://s956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/brookingsenterprises/?action=view&current=IMG_9345.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Had a dream last night, I did a length check and I was waist length .. then I woke up and was like darn   Such a cruel joke 

Anyway I'm DCing right now as I type and after I'm going to put my hair in 3 strand twists for 2 weeks :crossfingers:


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 22, 2010)

constance said:


> Please add me also. I'm in the WL 2012 but I just did a length check and it looks like I might be able to reach WL in 2011. @3.5-4 inches to go (but my hair grows slooowly).
> 
> [URL=http://s956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/brookingsenterprises/?action=view&current=IMG_9345.jpg]
> 
> ...



I think you'll definitely reach waist length by next year


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> I am actually in love with KCKT. And Sunflower oil. They are gifts from God.


 

what's KCKT?

thanks!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 23, 2010)

Just got my steamer today, ladies!!!! I gotta date with some steam later on this evening, lol!!! I think that I'm going to try rollersetting tonight...


----------



## constance (Aug 23, 2010)

Grow, I'll hazard a guess-KCKT may be the hair product Kinky Curly Knot Today.


----------



## grow (Aug 23, 2010)

constance said:


> Grow, I'll hazard a guess-KCKT may be the hair product Kinky Curly Knot Today.



Thank you so much Constance!
All of these acronyms get mind boggling at times, lol!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 23, 2010)

ok scratch the 3 strand twists I was too tired last night so I flat twisted the front and put the rest in a damp bun.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 23, 2010)

hey ladies I flat ironed my hair and fleixrod set it on lrg purple flexi's heres the result. the curls fell throughout the day but it was really cute IMO for at least most of the day. Then it got hot and it got bigger and bigger and the curls fell.


----------



## legallycurly (Aug 23, 2010)

Please add me!  I'm like WriteCurl and have never been longer than BSL/MBL.... I want to challenge myself to see how long my hair will grow!  Right now I'm somewhere around BSL, but probably will do a MAJOR trim once I finish the no heat until December 27th challenge ***sigh***.  Now, the biggest challenge for me is to commit to PS (buns for me) AND to keep my hands out of my hair.  Ya'll, I have a serious case of hands-in-hair syndrome! So much so, my co-worker even said I'm always "pulling and twirling my hair."  EEK!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 24, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> hey ladies I flat ironed my hair and fleixrod set it on lrg purple flexi's heres the result. the curls fell throughout the day but it was really cute IMO for at least most of the day. Then it got hot and it got bigger and bigger and the curls fell.


 

U know your hair is slamming coming up in here with this gorgeous head of hair,    It looks great, I know how you feel about the curls dropping next time I am adding a light touch of holding spray


----------



## NaturalBoss (Aug 24, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge.  I don't even know what my current length really is, but I imagine it's probably APL.  

This is what I'm doing:
1. Co-washing daily 
2. Moisturizing w/ juice
3. Buns - This may change...I can't believe it but I'm actually getting tired of wearing buns.  I was wearing puffs for a while, but I don't think my hair stays as moisturized in a puff as it does in a bun.  I haven't noticed any shedding or breakage, but I don't want to hinder my results.perplexederplexed


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 24, 2010)

Will be straightening in the next few days. i'll post pics.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 24, 2010)

^^We will be waiting. Especially me. I love pics!


----------



## grow (Aug 24, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> hey ladies I flat ironed my hair and fleixrod set it on lrg purple flexi's heres the result. the curls fell throughout the day but it was really cute IMO for at least most of the day. Then it got hot and it got bigger and bigger and the curls fell.


 
memyselfandj, your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!

THIS is my ideal hair length and look!

who cares if the curls drop or not?!

when you've got THAT MUCH HAIR, IT JUST LOOKS GREAT, NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!

you really did a good job on that rollerset! 
(how long did it take?.....excuse me, just fantasizing the time i would set aside for doing a 'do like this, lol!)


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 24, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> hey ladies I flat ironed my hair and fleixrod set it on lrg purple flexi's heres the result. the curls fell throughout the day but it was really cute IMO for at least most of the day. Then it got hot and it got bigger and bigger and the curls fell.



Beautiful I  your hair!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 24, 2010)

grow said:


> memyselfandj, your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THIS is my ideal hair length and look!
> 
> ...


Awh thanks! And although it looks like a rollerset, this was just a very lightly pressed flatiron job (it took maybe 1 1/2 hr to flat iron, I think) and I added 4 lrg flexirods and left it over night to create the curls. 

I probably will start rollersetting though to see if I can get the same results. I've never rollerset my own hair before so I'm sure I'll be looking a mess at first. lol


----------



## Janet' (Aug 24, 2010)

MeMyselfandJ,

Your hair is absolutely LOVELY!!!! You are knocking on WL's door!!!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 24, 2010)

Did a rollerset for my low manipulation style this week!


----------



## omachine (Aug 24, 2010)

i added oil rinsing to my reggie and also started sealing my ends with hair _grease_ *cough*


----------



## exubah (Aug 24, 2010)

Welcome to all the recent participants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Once again, if you see that your name is not on the challenger's list please send me a PM.

HHJ


----------



## grow (Aug 24, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Did a rollerset for my low manipulation style this week!


 
WOW, Janet, you did a GREAT JOB!!!

i love how bodyfull those curls came out and how you got them to stay in ringlette style like that is beyond me!

you must be a pro at this!

and your stunning color brings out the spiral shape of the ringlettes, too!

real sweet! just adorable!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 24, 2010)

grow said:


> WOW, Janet, you did a GREAT JOB!!!
> 
> i love how bodyfull those curls came out and how you got them to stay in ringlette style like that is beyond me!
> 
> ...



ITA absolutely stunning Janet!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 24, 2010)

Janet' said:


> MeMyselfandJ,
> 
> Your hair is absolutely LOVELY!!!! You are knocking on WL's door!!!



Well WL needs to "knock knock" let me in. lol

Oh and I love your new PS. its really cute!


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW!  beautiful hair memyselfandj and janet'!  

grow you are a blessing!  you Always have an encouraging word.  Thanks for being you!  

I'm glad I started out with blunt ends at shoulder length, now my challenge is to baby them and see if my hair will grow with or without the "V".  Either way I'll be happy!  

I'm juicy bunning til December during a 6 month relaxer stretch!  I need prayers!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 25, 2010)

don't you all love hair porn? =)






and I will have straight pics tomorrow night or Thursday morning.


----------



## grow (Aug 25, 2010)

bebezazueta said:


> WOW! beautiful hair memyselfandj and janet'!
> 
> grow you are a blessing! you Always have an encouraging word. Thanks for being you!
> 
> ...


 


Black Hoya Chick said:


> don't you all love hair porn? =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
aww, Thank you, Bebezazueta! 
that is such  sweet thing to say!
you have such a wonderful outlook in saying "either way, i'll be happy", and this is key! 
i need to adopt that attitude and stop trying to tell my hair how to grow, lol! 
i will certainly pray for your 6 month stretch!
and we know that when the prayers go up, the blessings come down!

Black Hoya Chick, ita, i for one just love love love hair porn!
 now i'm anticipating your straight pics, too!
 yes, give me some eye candy any day!!!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 25, 2010)

grow said:


> WOW, Janet, you did a GREAT JOB!!!
> 
> i love how bodyfull those curls came out and how you got them to stay in ringlette style like that is beyond me!
> 
> ...



Grow, thanks so much for the compliment. I wish that I could say that I did it, but actually a friend and fellow LHCF'er is my kitchentician. Her name is Missjae09. This was actually the first rollerset that she did on me and I really like it!



s4pphir3 said:


> ITA absolutely stunning Janet!



Thanks S4pphir3!



mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Well WL needs to "knock knock" let me in. lol
> 
> Oh and I love your new PS. its really cute!



I'm telling you mEmYSELFaNDj...WL 2010 for you! Thanks for the compliment, lol!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 25, 2010)

Black HOya I cant wait to see you straight pics. from your last pic it looks like you are def going to be MBL or at least grazing it.


----------



## taj (Aug 25, 2010)

I was mbl and recently had to trim 2" off due to thin ends. Now I'm 1/2 from bsl. If I have no further setbacks I believe that I'll be wsl by June 2011.


----------



## taj (Aug 25, 2010)

My WSL Regimen the secret formula
Retain length
Dust if needed
6month-1yr. stretch
Low manipulation
Protective styling
Moisture/protein balance
Moisturize & seal ends nightly
Maintain overall thickness


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 25, 2010)

^ Taj, I love that "retain length" is the first step of your secret formula to get to WL. lol You will def get there with your secret formula reggie. sorry to hear about your setback though. but like somebody on here said, a setback is only a set up for a comeback


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 26, 2010)

ok so i straightened. Here you go!!!!!!!!!












 (my layers and the flash make the ends look thin/wispy, but they are actually full and even)

and here i tried to fan out my hair to show the shape I always cut/trim it in. (i dusted a little today):





I can never seem to get it bone straight. thats ok though. I like the body i get this way =)

this was right after finishing. after wrapping overnight, it will look better tomorrow. 

How much farther till WL?


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!

BHC UR MBL MOMMA WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW If you could see my face these are my excitement words LOL, GR8 JOB!

WL seems about 3-4 inches away    

I am so Proud of you! WOWOWOW

I told SMS I am so happy Everyone is moving on up.  and the end of the year isn't even here YET! can u imagine the reveals Come on we got this in the BAG!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats BHC...I think that you can claim MBL!!!! I'm thinking that you are about 3 inches till WL? Go GIRL!!!


----------



## Janet' (Aug 26, 2010)

So, my rollerset lasted a few days and I'm ok with that...Now we're back to the hybrid pony/bun, but I like it too!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 26, 2010)

So I am going to get a nice weave put in September 10th and take it out December 10th and get an aphogee treatment, and then put it back in for another three months... make sure I deep condition still once a week with an applicator bottle to be able to reach my roots and sit under a hood dryer just the same... I am excited.... hmmm this should help me for awhile... although I love to wear my hair at times... but I am about to be graduating and need something exotic for my pics... I'll get my weave waist length for motivation


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 26, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> So I am going to get a nice weave put in September 10th and take it out December 10th, I think I will wear them for six months and then take it out... make sure I deep condition still once a week with an applicator bottle to be able to reach my roots and sit under a hood dryer just the same... I am excited.... hmmm this should help me for awhile... although I love to wear my hair at times... but I am about to be graduating and need something exotic for my pics... I'll get my weave waist length for motivation



Sounds good!  I see it is 2 separate times


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Aug 26, 2010)

claimed MBL! =D

And that rollerset is fab Janet. I still can't do them for my life


----------



## Janet' (Aug 26, 2010)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> claimed MBL! =D
> 
> And that rollerset is fab Janet. I still can't do them for my life



  Go you!!!! Girl, neither can I, my friend is my kitchentician: Missjae09!!!


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 26, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Sounds good!  I see it is 2 separate times


 

Woops I edited that, didn't make sense, lol


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 27, 2010)

congrats BHC!!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Aug 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!
> 
> BHC UR MBL MOMMA WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW If you could see my face these are my excitement words LOL, GR8 JOB!
> 
> ...




I am smiling at the excitement.  Congrats BHC


----------



## Janet' (Aug 27, 2010)

Ya'll why did I just sign up for the HL 2011 Challenge...I'm bonkers...Whimsy started it...


----------



## NikkiGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ya'll why did I just sign up for the HL 2011 Challenge...I'm bonkers...Whimsy started it...


 

Nothing wrong with having goals... I say go for it. Who knows what will happen.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2010)

4 inches Ladies to go to reach WL and I am SOOOO excited :woohoo:


----------



## constance (Aug 27, 2010)

I cannot believe that I have no more than 2 inches to WL. I hardly straighten my hair but when I do I curl it at the same time so I haven't seen the actual length. I was more than surprised last wk to see the longest parts are MBL. I rushed to put it in a protective style and I'm hoping to reach full MBL by Oct. If I can improve my retention I can reach WL shortly thereafter (I've only been retaining @2inches a _year_). Off to find the coconut oil..


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2010)

constance said:


> I cannot believe that I have no more than 2 inches to WL. I hardly straighten my hair but when I do I curl it at the same time so I haven't seen the actual length. I was more than surprised last wk to see the longest parts are MBL. I rushed to put it in a protective style and I'm hoping to reach full MBL by Oct. If I can improve my retention I can reach WL shortly thereafter (I've only been retaining @2inches a _year_). Off to find the coconut oil..




2 inches WoW, your knocking on the door. Congratulations on making MBL


----------



## honeisos (Aug 27, 2010)

hey ladies  i want to join too!
  i had so much breakage this summer .. im back to BSMB and  my hair grows slow .... don't have a reggy yet 
Ill post when i do...
a few length shots in my siggy


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2010)

honeisos Beautiful hair (welcome back I should say)


----------



## honeisos (Aug 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> honeisos Beautiful hair (welcome back I should say)



Thank you JJamiah! hehe.. I've been MIA and my hair is suffering for it!  O my poor ends lol had to trim about four inches off in the last two months 
my fault just pure laziness 
just goes to show .. bad and lazy hair care = hair loss


----------



## bbdgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Exubah
please add my name to this challenge!

I am currently MBL and have 3-4 inches to go for WL.  I was planning to bun until the end of the year cuz I am so used to wearing my hair up but now I have a real goal again. I need this challenge to keep me focused.  Dec 2011 sounds doable so I am in.

Regimen to get to WL:
moisturize twice daily
DC weekly
co-wash 2x week
relax 12-15 weeks
PS: bunning


----------



## honeisos (Aug 27, 2010)

constance said:


> I cannot believe that I have no more than 2 inches to WL. I hardly straighten my hair but when I do I curl it at the same time so I haven't seen the actual length. I was more than surprised last wk to see the longest parts are MBL. I rushed to put it in a protective style and I'm hoping to reach full MBL by Oct. If I can improve my retention I can reach WL shortly thereafter (I've only been retaining @2inches a _year_). Off to find the coconut oil..



great progress in ur siggy!


----------



## constance (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm still tweaking my regime:

Moisturize w. coconut oil every other day
Wash w. Aussie Moist every 2-2.5 wks (was using Aphogee)
Dc with AubryOrganics Honeysuckle
Take MSM 1000mg daily 
Currently experimenting with Biotin. Took 5000mg for 3 dys and gained 10lbs. Unbelievable. Stopped for 1 dy and lost 4 lbs. I may be hard-headed but I'm going to try 1mg to see if bloating can be managed. I'll give it a go for a month.


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Welcome Incrediblehairgirl!!!!!


 
Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 28, 2010)

honeisos said:


> hey ladies  i want to join too!
> i had so much breakage this summer .. im back to BSMB and  my hair grows slow .... don't have a reggy yet
> Ill post when i do...
> a few length shots in my siggy


 i love you hair color, texture, and length, your hair looks awesome!!


----------



## exubah (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow we have some beautiful heads of hair up in this challenge!!!!!  Wishing everyone the best and loads of FUN on their HHJ.

A little update for me....I did a henna indigo two step treatment yesterday and absolutely love the results!!!  I need to try and keep up with these but alas it is time consuming and messy!!

Once again if I've overlooked adding any names to the list please send me a PM and I will get right on it!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 31, 2010)

Update: I just trimmed this weekend erplexed ... a slight setback in length but at least there are no split ends







**My ends are a bit frizzy b/c of the weather .. this is why I don't bother to straighten during the summer months.

Question: Do you think my goal line is a bit high? I am round about 5' even so I guess it's normal for my mbl and wl to be so close to each other right?


----------



## s4pphir3 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Honeisos *, your hair looks beautiful!! what kind of henna do you use?


----------



## constance (Aug 31, 2010)

s4ppir3, actually I think your goal line is a bit low rather than too high.  You could move it up by .5-1inch, which seems to be the narrowest part of your body~your waist line.


----------



## exubah (Aug 31, 2010)

s4pphir3 your hair looks great.  I am about 5' even as well but I have a roll so that's how I measure my WL goal 

Your WL however, would be at the narrowest part of your waist so your line does appear to be slightly below this


----------



## s4pphir3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks ladies I'm feeling better about getting a trim now


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 1, 2010)

*peeks in*

i want this....but i'm thinking i should wait till later in the year to join, just to make sure it is realistic. me, WL? never would have imagined before LHCF....


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 1, 2010)

I am starting to think about putting my hair health first, thus I need a professional deep condition and MAJOR trim from my hair lady, I need to make an appointment on the 24th, these ends are killing me! Not sure if I will be getting a weave after all....I will need to use PS styles till then, ugh! Because my hair seems to be on the weaker end at the moment :/  don't want any set backs but a trim...


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 1, 2010)

SingBrina said:


> I am starting to think about putting my hair health first, thus I need a professional deep condition and MAJOR trim from my hair lady, I need to make an appointment on the 24th, these ends are killing me! Not sure if I will be getting a weave after all....I will need to use PS styles till then, ugh! Because my hair seems to be on the weaker end at the moment :/  don't want any set backs but a trim...


You seem to be very indecisive as to what direction it is you want to take with your hair. Then again, I guess we are all like that in the beginning. Just curious, what is the benefit of a professional DC as opposed to doing one yourself?


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

just checking in......

i'm glad this challenge goes on until the end of december so we have over a year to go because i feel like i'll need every second of that time.

this texlaxing is possibly the greatest change in perm process that i've made, but it's so hard to get that flat hair that comes from bonelaxing.

when those roots shrink up, it looks like my hair has reverted to being shorter rather than growing.
then of course, i also have hairnorexia, so this stuff is driving me a bit batty!

(it did grow, btw, after perming, with tons of dc on to weigh it down, it touches my BSB line now....course as soon as it's dry, it shrinks right back up my back though, lol!)


----------



## Aireen (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey everyone!  I realized I haven't posted but that's because I haven't been doing anything different lately but regardless I'll still give a brief update. I've been shampooing and conditioning my hair every 7-10 days, no set conditioner since I'm using up my mini stash and doing a lot of mixing but it's all been working out well. I'm thinking of buying some natural moisturizing conditioners soon. I've also been taking my vitamins regularly and even though I haven't seen any increase in hair growth, I will continue since sometimes it takes a few months to kick in and to me my new growth appears to be healthy so that's a plus. Next update will probably be in the late fall/early winter when I relax with pictures included. HHG everyone!


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 1, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> You seem to be very indecisive as to what direction it is you want to take with your hair. Then again, I guess we are all like that in the beginning. Just curious, what is the benefit of a professional DC as opposed to doing one yourself?


 
I don't know, she just does a good job conditioning, plus I need a trim!! And heck yes I'm indecisive!!! Ugh!


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know if i should/want to join yet. We still have a couple of months before the new year starts. I'm already past bsl. I dunno, i need to find out how many more inches i need.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 1, 2010)

Wheezy Come on and join us


----------



## honeisos (Sep 1, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> *Honeisos *, your hair looks beautiful!! what kind of henna do you use?


 
Thank you s4pphir and mEmYSELFaNDj !  

I really am not loyal to any brand .. and I know that is taboo .. Whatever the indian store has, i buy .. most of the time it is the Jamilia brand .. gives great color and works fast .. I also lighten my hair with Clariol texures and tones  Cherrywood 2or 3 times a yr .. That's why you can see the redness of the henna color .. my natural color is black ...


----------



## Janet' (Sep 1, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> *peeks in*
> 
> i want this....but i'm thinking i should wait till later in the year to join, just to make sure it is realistic. me, WL? never would have imagined before LHCF....


 
SERIOUSLY???? lilsparkle  get your butt in here!!! You belong in WL 2011 RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 1, 2010)

wheezy807 said:


> I don't know if i should/want to join yet. We still have a couple of months before the new year starts. I'm already past bsl. I dunno, i need to find out how many more inches i need.



Don't be scurred...You're in the right place!!!


----------



## grow (Sep 1, 2010)

ita with Janet!

Come on Lilsparkle825 and Wheezy807!

the more the merrier and you ladies have some great hair that is itching to be WL already!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok, this is gonna be long......

I've been feeling REALLY discouraged about my hair, I mean to the point where I felt like giving myself a freakin' buzz cut!

My hair has felt dry, it's been shedding like crazy, and the ssk seem to be multiplying exponentially.  The other day I did a WnG and my hair literally MATTED in a matter of hours!  I've been on a no heat diet and every time I do that, my hair files for a seperation  

I needed to straigten at some point and I just KNEW I was gonna need another 4-5 inch mini chop to salvage my hair 

So I bit the bullet.  I did a steam treatment with Suave humectant, Giovanni SAS, and honey.  i followed that with a ponytail rollerset using AOHSR and coconut oil.  I sat under the dryer for a little over an hour.  Then I flat ironed using Chi silk infusion on each section.  

OMG I was blown away!!!  My hair looks great (IMO  lol)  It's longer than I thought, and the ends look sooooooo much better than I guessed!  I know I need a little trim to clean things up, but it's not NEARLY as bad as I thought.

I've been feeling like I was on the precipice of another major setback!  But my hair pulled a fast one on me.  I'm gonna continue on in this challenge with a renewed vigor and appreciation for my hair! 

I'm gonna invest in a quality flat iron (maxiglide probably) and a gallon of Chi SI lol.  And reaquaint my hair with a healthy dose of heat 

Hopefully I'm on my way to full blunt WL by the end of 2011!  HHG ladies!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 3, 2010)

Janet' said:


> SERIOUSLY???? lilsparkle  get your butt in here!!! You belong in WL 2011 RIGHT NOW!!!!



oh!  that caught me off guard! let me get in here before i get my butt kicked...

alright, i'm in. i'll put up a pic once i do my official length check.


----------



## bryantgurls (Sep 3, 2010)

Just checking in ladies since I haven't done so in a while. My hair has been shedding like crazy this summer and I have tried taking garlic pills and tea rinses, but it still sheds. I seriously hope that it does not cause a setback  Anyhow, I am pressing on... Keep up the good work ladies!!!


----------



## LayneJ (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi ladies, I would like to join this challenge. I would *love* to be WL next year after a trim. 

My stretched hair from July: 




My regimen won't be anything special. I'll wash, condition and DC once a week, and moisturize daily. 

I'll straighten in December/January to trim and to more accurately show my length. Good luck ladies!


----------



## constance (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful hair, LayneJ.

I'm breaking out terribly from the Biotin although I'm taking it with other B-vitamins & MSM. I did slack on my water intake over the last 2 dys so I'll drink _at least_ 64oz from now on out. I took some Doxycycline (sp?) hoping to curb the break out, but honestly, how many pills can a person take?  Blech. For the sake of longer hair, I'm committed to trying the Biotin for a month. Hopefully it is clearing the impurities from my system and things will improve.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Sep 3, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> oh!  that caught me off guard! let me get in here before i get my butt kicked...
> 
> alright, i'm in. i'll put up a pic once i do my official length check.



:woohoo: ... looking at your siggy I think we might be hair twins 




LayneJ said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join this challenge. I would *love* to be WL next year after a trim.
> 
> My stretched hair from July:
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair! You'll be there in no time ... 



bryantgurls said:


> Just checking in ladies since I haven't done so in a while. My hair has been shedding like crazy this summer and I have tried taking garlic pills and tea rinses, but it still sheds. I seriously hope that it does not cause a setback  Anyhow, I am pressing on... Keep up the good work ladies!!!



Sorry to hear that .. what kind of tea rinses are you doing?


----------



## Janet' (Sep 3, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> oh!  that caught me off guard! let me get in here before i get my butt kicked...
> 
> alright, i'm in. i'll put up a pic once i do my official length check.



Thank you ma'am...Wouldn't want to resort to violence!!! LOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 3, 2010)

LayneJ said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join this challenge. I would *love* to be WL next year after a trim.
> 
> My stretched hair from July:
> 
> ...



What do you use for DC, moisturizer, and how do you wear your hair daily??  Much thanks hhg


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 3, 2010)

I am still up in my braids wearing my LF V, I will take these out not Labor day but the following Monday  I am ultra excited. I will braid it up again in a week and so goes the cycle


----------



## LayneJ (Sep 3, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> What do you use for DC, moisturizer, and how do you wear your hair daily??  Much thanks hhg


 
I DC with coconut oil, moisturize with a mix of water & glycerin, and I usually wear my hair in a french roll. 

You're welcome!


----------



## bryantgurls (Sep 5, 2010)

@ s4pphir3


I am doing black tea rinses with the regular kind of tea (orange and black pekoe or something like that). I do it after I shampoo and before I deep condition.


----------



## grow (Sep 5, 2010)

AA9746, i just love your new siggy!!!

your hair has really grown alot!

looks like you have surpassed the BSL line of the top of your brastrap, too!

CONGRATULATIONS, great job!


----------



## Janet' (Sep 5, 2010)

Still on the quest!!! I did a length check and although I haven't gained major growth, I can tell that the sides are catching up to the middle. I am just thankful that I haven't loss any ground. This is the first check since I got my triple process color and we all know how damaging color can be.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 5, 2010)

Ladies we have 3 more months in this year  wow
Amazing huh? I can't wait for the reveals  :woohoo: then we can officially start this challenge. I am excited for that as well. I am  for these two inches by the end of the year  

HUH, right now I am dealing with the N-Flush itching like wow, lol but I bought them and would rather take them together then trying to remember later. LOL 

I am going to Deep Protein every 2 weeks  see how my hair likes this. Relaxer time is coming at the very end of October, with that I will dust before I go and let her no  to a trim. Just Relax, Color-Rinse and a Deep condition.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Sep 5, 2010)

Biting the bullet.....

I think I will join this challenge as well.  I am prepooing right now and I plan to blowdry tonight.

I will post a pic

I have never done challenges and I rarely post, so this is big for me to join a challenge lol

I will try not to lurk


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 5, 2010)

JJ Im with you I cant wait to see Dec reveals. Whooo Whhooo


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 6, 2010)

I am in this challenge also, so I thought I would post what I did in the MBL 2010 Challenge:

So I did a length check:

I will not be claiming MBL. I had a few straggly ends there, but I won't use that as a basis to claim anything. 

The first two pics are my hair and the last is where I trimmed all the ends below the top of the bra strap. 












After Trim:





Just for reference, my elbows are at waist length. 

Thanks for looking: I haven't gotten much growth to speak of in the last few months so I am gonna have to look at my reggie and see what I can do to help myself out a little. I have no idea to be honest. But when I make MBL. I want pretty hair and not straggly ends.


----------



## constance (Sep 8, 2010)

I had to give up on Biotin after 2wks. I'm sure the weight gain and acne would mellow after a month or so but I just cannot manage it at the moment. I've incorporated MegaTek and I'm jogging at least 1.5 miles a day (for general health and to improve circulation to the scalp).  My protective style is a lf and my hair is in twists & under a scarf to prevent the lf from rubbing.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 8, 2010)

I have not checked in here in so long. Partly because I was trying to convince myself that I would be able to drop out and make WL this yr. But I'm not so sure at the moment. I was hoping for a growth spurt this summer especially since I've been using sulfur but I'm still getting the same 1/2 inch a month. I have 2 inches left to WL in 3 months and 3 weeks so I would have to retain ALL of my growth which is kind of hard since I'm transitioning. But I'm gonna keep my head up! Hope you ladies are doing well and making progress!


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to join this so bad but I don't want to be disappointed next Dec! I am glad I have a few months left before I have to make a final decision.  I have a good 6 inches left till WL.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in. I'm both excited and nervous about my hair prospects in 3 months. I did a mini-check and I know that my hair is much fuller and the sides are catching up withthe middle (that retarded "V"). I think that I have gained an inch or so, but I'm also kind of nervous because WL is a LOOONNNGGGG way away...thank goodness, I've got over 12 months to make that dream come true!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 8, 2010)

hey ladies i just got myself a splitender from Ross for only $9.99. there's a thread on here somewhere about it. but ross across the country have it. check your local one if you're interested. i wont be able to use it until dec when i straighten again tho. im just glad that i didn't spend $70 bucks on it from off of the splitender website, when i was going to buy it in the beginning of summer. yes!!

anyways just been bunning and moisturizing and sealing. since im natural, when my hair is not straight even when i stretch it with my fingers i feel like its getting shorter. idk i know its not. (well i hope its not :/ i really hope i dont have a setback, i havent dealt with my own hair this long in over a year. i miss my installs  i wanna know i'll have guaranteed retention, you know?


----------



## dyamonds10 (Sep 8, 2010)

ok ladies, my starting pic is my avatar pic


----------



## QueenFee (Sep 9, 2010)

May I join please?=0)

I am at BSL =0( Have been there all year! Just trimmed off like 2 1/2 inches of nasty thin ends so I'm back at BSL

Right now I'm 

taking silica for hair nails and other health benefits
Will be cowashing twice a week 
Hawaiian silky 14 in one for moisture just for now
Seal with Jamaican black Castor oil or Blue magic
MTG laced with peppermint and tea tree oil all over my scalp three times a week OR Mt with olive oil
Will be working Aphogee Green Tea spray into my regimen once a week 
Using s-curl juice on my edges which are chewed up at the moment
Will be using heat only when I have to and I will look into a product to baggy with...Maybe some s curl 
Will add my starter pic to my avi tomorrow.





Will resize later

Let my bf clip my ends, he did a gooooood job


----------



## my-everything (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey ladies!!

Just checking in...i'm only 3 1/2 inches away, super excited for Dec!!I've been baggying religiously for the past week and my hair feels awesome


----------



## grow (Sep 9, 2010)

WyrdWay said:


> I want to join this so bad but I don't want to be disappointed next Dec! I am glad I have a few months left before I have to make a final decision.  I have a good 6 inches left till WL.



i hear ya, WyrdWay! i'm scuuuuured too! i won't even LOOK at how many inches i'd have until WL because that might make me believe that it's impossible. (ok, i checked and it's about 7 for skimpy, 8 for full, lol!)
please stick around and keep me company......you're already at BSL, so you're doing great!
(i'm in the 2012 challenges just in case, hehehe!) 



Janet' said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in. I'm both excited and nervous about my hair prospects in 3 months. I did a mini-check and I know that my hair is much fuller and the sides are catching up withthe middle (that retarded "V"). I think that I have gained an inch or so, but I'm also kind of nervous because WL is a LOOONNNGGGG way away...thank goodness, I've got over 12 months to make that dream come true!



Janet, you know ita about that V...got one going on over here, too and since my hair is now just a tad bit longer thancurrent siggy, my V is even more noticable. so this is why we really have to be thankful the sides are catching up, even though i must admit, i was sad they grew faster than my length this time around.
WL makes me nervous too! but it's an excited type of nervous! what are we gonna do with all that hair?! !!!



mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> hey ladies i just got myself a splitender from Ross for only $9.99. there's a thread on here somewhere about it. but ross across the country have it. check your local one if you're interested. i wont be able to use it until dec when i straighten again tho. im just glad that i didn't spend $70 bucks on it from off of the splitender website, when i was going to buy it in the beginning of summer. yes!!
> 
> anyways just been bunning and moisturizing and sealing. since im natural, when my hair is not straight even when i stretch it with my fingers i feel like its getting shorter. idk i know its not. (well i hope its not :/ i really hope i dont have a setback, i havent dealt with my own hair this long in over a year. i miss my installs  i wanna know i'll have guaranteed retention, you know?



is this some hair anorexia i'm hearing? girl, your hair is LOOOOOOOONNGGG!!!
you know how to get your hair long which is the most important thing to learn.
you also know how to retain your length, so relax sweetie, i'm sure you will be WL before the end of this year!
(i personally thought you already were, seeing those gawgeous pics!)


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey, I'm a newbie and would love to _"Officially"_ be in this challange!  My goal is to be waist length 2011!  Are there any rules??


----------



## omachine (Sep 9, 2010)

i joined a gym. working out 5 to 6 days a week so i can sweat this hair out. but i am currently suffering from single strand knots. this is keeping me within the range of bra strap length. i will do a length check this weekend. 
goodluck to everyone!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

Nothing going on here but PS'ing


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 9, 2010)

omachine said:


> i joined a gym. working out 5 to 6 days a week so i can sweat this hair out. but i am currently suffering from single strand knots. this is keeping me within the range of bra strap length. i will do a length check this weekend.
> goodluck to everyone!


 
Can't wait to see the length check, and I also can't wait to start working out too! I think I will start the last week of this month!!! Wooohoooo!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 9, 2010)

Guess I'll Join . Im aiming for Dec 2011 just to be safe....and hoping to be MBL by June 1st or sooner.  The nape/bottom half of my hair hasnt seemed to budge much since reaching BSL in June. But Im noticing that the middle and sides are catching up. I think I have about 7 inches to go until I reach WL.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Guess I'll Join . Im aiming for Dec 2011 just to be safe....and hoping to be MBL by my June 1st or sooner.  The nape/bottom half of my hair hasnt seemed to budge much since reaching BSL in June. But Im noticing that the middle and sides are catching up. I think I have about 7 inches to go until I reach WL.


 

welcome, I love your thickness of those braid  they are awesome 


 xmasbaby78 Hope you enjoy the challenge  read first post for any rules  or email Exubah


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you! your siggy pic looks great  you should model for wig companies  

I wish I could use my braids to PS all the time but they look so old and shabby by the 4th or 5th day that it doesn't work  I use the braids more so for stretching my length so i wont have to directly blow dry it all the time. 



JJamiah said:


> welcome, I love your thickness of those braid  they are awesome
> 
> 
> xmasbaby78 Hope you enjoy the challenge  read first post for any rules  or email Exubah


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah JJamiah you might as well start doing wig reviews on youtube if you dont already so you can start getting free ones!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you! your siggy pic looks great  you should model for wig companies
> 
> I wish I could use my braids to PS all the time but they look so old and shabby by the 4th or 5th day that it doesn't work  I use the braids more so for stretching my length so i wont have to directly blow dry it all the time.



Exactly the reason I started to PS more often, I was like even though the ends aren't showing let me try to give them a break from the weekly Blow drying. Good for you....


I'D love to model for the wig companies  I wish they would use some of us here because we could sell it better than half the Wig Models they have, they just slap one on and go


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yeah JJamiah you might as well start doing wig reviews on youtube if you dont already so you can start getting free ones!


 
I might, I am just camera Shy LOL! can't you tell  
I might try 2011 just don't laugh at me! Can I use my digital camera


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah as long as it is good quality. Idk if the companies mind but I know I hate bad quality videos lol and I totally understand but just go for it! I was gonna start making videos but I felt extra weird talking to a camera and I felt like I was faking so I just gave up lol but if you want the free stuff, go for it!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Yeah as long as it is good quality. Idk if the companies mind but I know I hate bad quality videos lol and I totally understand but just go for it! I was gonna start making videos but I felt extra weird talking to a camera and I felt like I was faking so I just gave up lol but if you want the free stuff, go for it!



I dunno if I'd get free stuff but I might be fun 
I was just planning out how I'd do it, I would only go for one video weekly not to stress myself out. So I will see.

otherwise what do people use a video cam???? I'd have to put that on my xmas list.  
Give me a link sample of what I should be looking for if  you don't mind. Thanks
Love your siggy too


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll carry the conversation to your page lol


----------



## honeisos (Sep 9, 2010)

checking in ladies .. Ill have a very simple routine.. henna once a month , wash and con once or twice a week ... oh and honey added to my cons.. nothing special.. simple is best for me ...
Ill blow my hair out before the end of the yr for a true update


----------



## grow (Sep 10, 2010)

^^^

cannot wait to see that blowout!

i know it will look lovely!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 10, 2010)

DC'd using steam last night with Queen Helene cholesterol mixed with honey, grapeseed oil, evoo, wheat germ oil, and castor oil. My hair felt soo soft after that. I did a black tea rinse then moisturized with my mixture of s-curl, water, aloe vera juice. I also applied long term relationship leave in. then added jbco to my edges. And sealed my hair with evco. bunned, baggied my bun and tied my hair down with my satin scarf. (I did all this while my hair was in two plait braids) This was my first time using the Queen Helene cholesterol, suggested by shorty2sweet from youtube, this is a keeper and its cheap 80oz for $11 at Sallys, bomb. My hair feels soooooooo good this morning. Writing this it seems like I did a lot but I really didnt. This is my DC day reggie. I love it!


----------



## reeses (Sep 11, 2010)

Good afternoon ladies! Just checking in to say hello. Its wash day and I think I'm going to deep condition. Hair is getting softer and easier to manage. De-tangling doesn't take as long and my natural curls are so pretty, I just wish I knew what to do with them!

Seeing that we will post pictures by the end of the year, I will hold off on pictures and try to really baby my hair and hopefully when we do year end pictures I will be closer than I think! Plus it will give me time to figure out how to post pictures on here lol! If not someone is going to have to walk me through the process erplexed


----------



## NaturalBoss (Sep 11, 2010)

Checking in....I've been co-washing daily and wearing my hair in a puff (well it's not really a puff, it's more of a curly ponytail) and I've noticed my hair is kinda dry when I get up in the morning.  I guess I will have to go back to the granny bun because I can't take any chances with my ends 

I am also considering going back to wigs.  I had to stop wearing them because my skin didn't like them, but I heard that you should wash wigs first before wearing them, so maybe I will give that a try.


----------



## Lovelylife (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm hoping to be MBL this year. 
If I actually make WSL next year, I'll be so happy I won't know what to do.
However I'll just take it one step at a time. 
I haven't been able to deep condition lately. I'm broke. But my hair seems to being doing well with cowashes and leave in conditioners.


----------



## constance (Sep 11, 2010)

I shampooed sparingly last night with Aussie Moist and dc'd with AubryOrganics Honeysuckle Rose. I followed w. coconut oil and Kimmy's moisturizer and then twisted (instead of braiding) into a beehive. This is the 1st time I tried this pattern and I didn't do a great job but the ends are protected. I also fingercombed rather than using a comb. I'm hoping I'll see the benefits of these new techniques by Dec.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 11, 2010)

Checking in! I'm back to curly for as long as possible! Can't wait for the reveals in December so we can start the year off right!


----------



## Lei*Lei (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd like to join 

Right now i am bsl in the back and apl in the front and sides. I'm going by my stretched hair.

For now my hair regimen is very simple. I wash/dc once a week (usually Saturday) and then wear it in a banana clip bun for the week, then repeat. I moisturize everyday with water and scurl, or water and bb oil moisturizer.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Sep 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Checking in! I'm back to curly for as long as possible! Can't wait for the reveals in December so we can start the year off right!



I've been tempted to straighten my hair to see how long it is but I will try to hold off 'til December.  This December will be my 2 years natural anniversary.


----------



## omachine (Sep 12, 2010)

i wanted to do a length update but according to the new settings i can't post attachments..


----------



## grow (Sep 12, 2010)

constance said:


> I shampooed sparingly last night with Aussie Moist and dc'd with AubryOrganics Honeysuckle Rose. I followed w. coconut oil and Kimmy's moisturizer and then twisted (instead of braiding) into a beehive. This is the 1st time I tried this pattern and I didn't do a great job but the ends are protected. I also fingercombed rather than using a comb. I'm hoping I'll see the benefits of these new techniques by Dec.



hi Constance!
have you got any pictures of that beehive?
i've been wanting to try some, but am perplexed...
i really like that you fingercombed instead of using a comb...i've been trying that lately and like it too!
please keep us updated as to how these new techiniques (which sound lovely) are working out for you!
thanks!


----------



## D.Lisha (Sep 12, 2010)

just passing through, being nosey


----------



## grow (Sep 12, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> just passing through, being nosey


 
girl, go ahead and sign up!

@D.Lisha, when i first signed up to lhcf i thought APL was really long hair and didn't want to jump into anything longer because i didn't think it could be possible for me, personally.

then my hair started growing and surprising me because i started applying healthy hair practices, and BSB, BSL, MBL etc. started seeming more feasible.

even if i don't make WL by the end of next year, i know that the healthy practices i will need to become disciplined with in order to try to make it, will help my hair alot.

if i had stopped my sights at APL, i would now be hot rollersetting, flat ironing, blow drying and who knows what else to my hair, because i would be practically done and on to doing alot of the things that had me stunting my hair growth from the beginning.

but because i'm in this challenge, i'm more interested in proctective styles, conditioning treatments and using less chemicals. 

changing my goals from APL to lengths that are much longer has helped me to see this hair process more like a journey instead of a destination.

and if i hadn't signed up for this (regardless of making it or not, since it's the journey not the destination that counts), i might not help my hair to be the best that it can be.

the more the merrier, so just know that you don't have to lurk, exubah has always welcomed all ladies with open arms!


----------



## exubah (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm trying to keep on top of my PSing, DC's and JBCO applications.  I need to order more indigo because I used my last pack a few weeks ago.  I don't plan on doing another henna + indigo (2-step) application for another few months so I'm good for now.  Hopefully I will at least be brushing MBL come December.


----------



## princessdi (Sep 12, 2010)

I want in.  Thanks!


----------



## Bun Mistress (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok I am in this still.  I am back to braids for the rest of the month, maybe longer.  Just did my own set of box braids.  They look awful, but I'm happy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 12, 2010)

I wanna join this club!  Waistlength, it's on!


----------



## Embyra (Sep 13, 2010)

yup add me please and thankyou....i thought i would get waistlength this year...er yeah i think i over estimated loool end of 2011 it is!

3 weeks to go and i will be 2 years without a relaxer......i will still be getting a relaxer in the new year and will then go into another long stretch of 6 months min


I think i have 6-7 inches to go to get to waist length


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 16, 2010)

Putting a weave in tomorrow and taking it out in December! Can't wait, have not had one since May, kinda miss it... school is out next week so i wont have to ever kill the style by wearing it up due to stupid clinicals!!! Yay!! I hope when I take it out that my hair is at least an inch past bra strap and with a trim.... we shall see....

I am going to put my conditioner in an applicator bottle for easier application and sit under a hood dryer to allow it to penetrate once a week so I can still deep condition my hair and not only the weave.... hmmm.... I need my hair to be stronger...

I don't think I will be relaxing for awhile, if I do it will just be my edges, so they are straight unless i get it done professionally smh


----------



## grow (Sep 16, 2010)

good to see you back, SingBrina!

you see this new system we've got here?!

good luck with your weave!


----------



## SingBrina (Sep 16, 2010)

grow said:


> good to see you back, @SingBrina!
> 
> you see this new system we've got here?!
> 
> good luck with your weave!


 
HEY GIRL HEY!!! THANKS!!! Hey thats cool we can do the "@" thing now, and I like the "Like" post thing, reminds me of FACEBOOK! 

How are you?

Oh, and forgot to add that I like how "mention" pops up in notification so I can go back to the post that my name was mentioned at, very smart!!!!!


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Sep 16, 2010)

hey ladies, um what length should my hair be on 1/1/2011 to get to wsl or grazing wsl by 12/31/2011


----------



## constance (Sep 16, 2010)

brown_skin_poppin said:


> hey ladies, um what length should my hair be on 1/1/2011 to get to wsl or grazing wsl by 12/31/2011



It depends on your growth and retention rate. Some grow & retain in 1 yr what it takes me 2 yrs to achieve.


----------



## Naturallista (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in WL 2012 challenge too, but I think I'll join this one as well.  Yay!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 16, 2010)

I have been debating over whether to transition to natural all year and finally decided that I will postpone my transition for a few years and grow my relaxed hair out to my bottom first.  Thanks to Toy for being my long relaxed hair inspiration!

On another note, my hair is doing VERY WELL! I'm an expert kitchen beautician now. I can't wait until the December reveal and I'm hoping to be BSL length by then. I have two inches to go. 

Let's do this ladies.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Been wearing a half wig all week, I'm going to keep this up from now until December. Tonight I'm prepooing with Vatika oil and I plan to do a tea rinse with Heenara powder tomorrow, DC, rebraid and throw the wig back on.


I just purchased this half wig:





But they sent me a 2 and I'm too impatient to wait for a 4 lol. I'm thinking of putting a dark rinse in the front of my hair what do you ladies think? or should I just cut it out and get the 4? 

My hair color is very hard to match now because I used henna so much.


----------



## omachine (Sep 18, 2010)

i wear my hair in two pig tails and i started pinning up my ends to keep them from fraying....i look like a black pippi longstocking but what the heck, anything to get to wl....


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 18, 2010)

I am chugging along, I am in good faith that by December 2011 I'll be WL, 

Plus I am getting that bored feeling again. LOL, I am taking care of my hair while still in the bored stage. Still bored none the less. Wash day is once a week and it seems to be coming faster and faster each time.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Sep 19, 2010)

I am still in for this challenge. (and still trying to make MBL by year's end) Anyway, after my trim I decided to change up my reggie just a tad. I won't be bunning, but I will do soft up dos. And I will wear my pony out when I want to. So I won't be hiding my ends. But I use Aveda Dry Remedy on my ends only and it keeps them good. I am also going with low manipulation. I am not combing at all. Only finger combing in the shower. So that is all for me.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok ladies! Just checking in  I have been dcing weekly, oiling daily and pin curling nightly. No more wash n gos! Only airdry and lightly flat iron so I can pin curl.


----------



## reeses (Sep 19, 2010)

Still here! I'll do a check in too. I'm wearing a wig until the end of the year and then I'll decide what to do next. I hope that by the time we do pictures I'll be MBL. I've been doing lots of conditioning and my hair is healthier than its ever been


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm in... add me plz!! 
I relaxed on Sept 15 after 12 weeks. I'm still at full bsl (update in siggy). I also just made a fotki! password is in my profile :-D.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Sep 20, 2010)

*I want to Join, add me please. *

*Regimen:* *Moisturize Every Morning with Care free curl, and S-Curl mixed together. Oil Scalp at least once every 3 days with Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, and Olive Oil mixed.
Deep Condition once every 2 weeks.
Styles: Pig Tails, Twists, 4 big cornrows, etc.*


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Sep 20, 2010)

Please may I join, thats the stuff i'm doing now, I DC ounce a week,I use JBCO twice a week,I rollerset at least twice a month,I stretch 10 to 12 weeks,and i'm currently at MBL...
I'm trying to join a WL challenge,let me in please,lol
​


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 21, 2010)

Morning All,  
Washing my hair today, and conditioning when I get back in  Next week I will deep condition again and braid up for my lace fronts


----------



## Carisa (Sep 21, 2010)

I would like to join, even though im only apl, this will give me something to look forward to.  I think i have to gain about 9-10 inches by dec 2011


----------



## omachine (Sep 24, 2010)

i took the last two pictures earlier this month and i can't see any progress in terms of length...i know that my hair is growing but retaining the length has been a big struggle...i just started adding vaseline to my ends in order to keep them from drying out...the first two pictures were taken a couple months ago ...it looks like i lost length...i don't know....


----------



## constance (Sep 24, 2010)

omachine said:


> i took the last two pictures earlier this month and i can't see any progress in terms of length...i know that my hair is growing but retaining the length has been a big struggle...i just started adding vaseline to my ends in order to keep them from drying out...the first two pictures were taken a couple months ago ...it looks like i lost length...i don't know....


 
I'm trying to improve my retention too and Vaseline has helped. I apply it after wetting my hair w. water and saturating with coconut oil (and lately Kimmay's concoction).  The only thing I'm working on is how to remoisturize b/w washings since the Vaseline will repel additional moisture. So far I've sprayed with water and applied coconut oil and though the oil is probably not penetrating my ends (w. Vaseline on them) I'm retaining length. I'm still experimenting.. 

Are you moisturizing before applying Vaseline?


----------



## omachine (Sep 24, 2010)

constance...i moisturize first and then add the vaseline to my ends...i only started using the vaseline at the beginning of this week....my ends look much better and i've taken to tucking them up to keep them from fraying....it's just frustrating to see how rapidly my new growth is coming in but also to see that i'm losing length due to ssks and fraying...i hope the vaseline will be the answer i've been looking for...we shall see!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 24, 2010)

I FELL in love with my Carusos and pincurling!  I have to get back to my buns.  I'm flipping my hair off my shoulders and running my fingers through it all day LONG!  On another note, I'm gathering evidence i. e. pictures and measurements for my 7 month LHCF update in December.  So far, In 4 months I grew and retained 3 inches!  I'm on my way to waistlength, 7 more inches to go!  I'm going full force with my JBCO and sulfur mix this last three months of this year so I can gain and retain 2 more inches before the new year.  

I'll be doing a Henna treatment this weekend and going back to the buns! 

HHG!


----------



## constance (Sep 24, 2010)

omachine said:


> constance...i moisturize first and then add the vaseline to my ends...i only started using the vaseline at the beginning of this week....my ends look much better and i've taken to tucking them up to keep them from fraying....it's just frustrating to see how rapidly my new growth is coming in but also to see that i'm losing length due to ssks and fraying...i hope the vaseline will be the answer i've been looking for...we shall see!


 
I know exactly what you mean! We're going to retain every millimeter in 2011. 

*bebezaueta*-congrats on retaining 3 inches in 4 mos! I'm hoping for 1.5 inches by Dec/4 mos (Sept-Dec).

I've skipped a few MSM tablets this week  but I'm recommitting to taking them faithfully through Dec. I've also been massaging daily.  I'm going to do a quick length check in Oct to mark my 2 yr anniversary, but aside from this I'm forcing myself not to measure until the end of Dec. Hopefully, I'll be surprised. I've also been jogging to improve circulation and for general health.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi ladies, I just completed wk 2 of my braids under my wig.  My goal is to stay braided up for a total of 8 wks and then braid  back up for another 8 weeks.  The main oils i'm using right now are WGO and Extra Virgin Coconut oil. Coconut oil is suppose to strengthen and to protect against protein loss so I'm hoping it helps with my retention.


----------



## grow (Sep 25, 2010)

bebezazueta said:


> I FELL in love with my Carusos and pincurling!  I have to get back to my buns.  I'm flipping my hair off my shoulders and running my fingers through it all day LONG!  On another note, I'm gathering evidence i. e. pictures and measurements for my 7 month LHCF update in December.  So far, In 4 months I grew and retained 3 inches!  I'm on my way to waistlength, 7 more inches to go!  I'm going full force with my JBCO and sulfur mix this last three months of this year so I can gain and retain 2 more inches before the new year.
> 
> I'll be doing a Henna treatment this weekend and going back to the buns!
> 
> HHG!



bebezazueta, CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR THREE INCHES IN FOUR MONTHS!!!

now, please give up the 411 on how you got such amazing results!

i can understand wanting to flip your hair all around because hey, we do so much for it, we really should enjoy it sometimes!

and any tips about that henna you're going to do would be great, too!

thanks!


----------



## exubah (Sep 25, 2010)

I have updated the list of participants so if you don't see your name please send me a PM.

I'll be relaxing my hair in a few days for a wedding I'm attending on Oct 2nd.  I'm hoping that I've gained and retained at least 1.5 inches and if I did I will be that much closer to having BSL by December.  I don't think I will get back to MBL by 12/31/10 but you never know, miracles do happen 

I joined the Castor Oil Challenge Cycle 3 and have been doing well in keeping up with my applications.  I slacked off tremendously for Cycle 2..............didn't even post a final pic cause I forgot and wasn't staying on top of things anyway 

Okay, so I've decided to get a flat iron.  It will be my first and I am clueless.  I typically like to purchase things that live up to their promises and will last me a long time so I don't necessarily look at the cost.  So I was researching the FHI Runway..........does anyone here own this?.............what are your thoughts?


----------



## curlycrocheter (Sep 25, 2010)

I haven't posted in here in a while.  I've straigtened twice since the weather turned cooler.  I'm about 2 inches above my bra strap.  The bottome of my bra strap is MBL for me.  So I'm hoping to be @ top of BSL for the end of the year, then it's on to WL from there   Good luck everybody!


----------



## grow (Sep 25, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while.  I've straigtened twice since the weather turned cooler.  I'm about 2 inches above my bra strap.  The bottome of my bra strap is MBL for me.  So I'm hoping to be @ top of BSL for the end of the year, then it's on to WL from there   Good luck everybody!



that's exactly the same way it is on me, too! last time i measured, i had 2 inches to get to the top of my brastrap.

as a matter of fact, the bottom of my brastrap is exactly half the measured space of my back, so i guess that means we wear our bra straps low.

by the time we get to the bottom of our bra straps, we'll be a sneeze from WL!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Sep 25, 2010)

grow said:


> that's exactly the same way it is on me, too! last time i measured, i had 2 inches to get to the top of my brastrap.
> 
> as a matter of fact, the bottom of my brastrap is exactly half the measured space of my back, so i guess that means we wear our bra straps low.
> 
> by the time we get to the bottom of our bra straps, we'll be a sneeze from WL!


 

Yep.  My bra literally "cuts" my back in half.  That's how I measure my hair lol!  It won't let me attach a picture, but you can see in my Avi that bra sits really low on my back.  We are so close we can taste it ......go long backs! lol


----------



## Carrie A (Sep 25, 2010)

I joined the MBL thread but I'll join this one too just in case.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Sep 25, 2010)

I will be wearing a wig for the Fall and Winter as a protective style.  I need to give my hair a break. The more I mess with it, the more setbacks I seem to have.  I love blow drying and flat ironing, and it's causing problems.  I have to give them up now. 

I have to start air drying......I did love that once.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Sep 25, 2010)

I will be doing an official length check in December...I washed my hair today and I stretched it down in the back and it was on my bra strap!!! 

Unless some major hair disaster happens, I'm pretty positive I will make it to WL in 2011.

I'm still co-washing daily and wearing a ponytail.


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 26, 2010)

*CherryPie* said:


> *I will be wearing a wig for the Fall and Winter as a protective style.  *I need to give my hair a break. The more I mess with it, the more setbacks I seem to have.  I love blow drying and flat ironing, and it's causing problems.  I have to give them up now.
> 
> I have to start air drying......I did love that once.



Me too, wigs !!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 26, 2010)

grow said:


> bebezazueta, CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR THREE INCHES IN FOUR MONTHS!!!
> 
> now, please give up the 411 on how you got such amazing results!
> 
> ...



grow, I started my HHJ taking a lot of supplements and vitamins and I believe they truly attributed to my accelerated growth cause when I stopped taking them in July my growth slowed down.  I used to take Nouritress Vitamins Plus, Chlorella and Spirulina.  The Nouritress Plus has saw palmetto in it and it is anti estrogen and I'm trying to get preggers so I had to stop that one.   The Spirulina had me wired and I could only sleep 5 hours at a time when I took it which was difficult when I went to sleep at 9 and woke up in the wee hours of the morning.    I took a break from all those supplements from July to September cause I gained alot of weight in the short time too.  Go figure.  So now my new strategy is taking a Hair Nail Skin Vitamin from the Big Lots for $2/bottle, and now I'm using a homemade JBCO/sulfur mix and I'm comparing my results.

As for the henna, I absolutely love it although I was too busy this weekend to do it.  It has made my hair stronger and I love the color.  My Indian coworker told me her mom has used henna for years and her hair is so strong.  She's really old and has very thick hair!  That sold it for me.  I use Reshma (BAQ) henna and I add water to make a paste and then ayurvedic oils to make a creamy mayonnaise consistency and then I apply it like a relaxer.  Oh I prepoo with oil before. I rinse out with V05 Moisture Milks conditioner and then do a  moisturizing DC.  

Thanks for your encouragement and PM me if you have more questions.  I'm new to LHCF but I've being doing hair (kitchen beautician for years)  LOL!


----------



## constance (Sep 29, 2010)

Observation: I've taken a total of 30 MSM tablets over @ 35 days and I cannot write that my hair growth has accelerated--It usually takes 10 wks for my grey to grow out and it has taken the same length of time even though I began taking MSM at the 5wk mark.  I'll continue to take it since I have a 90 dy supply..maybe it takes a bit longer for it to "work."


----------



## Sunshine_One (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm still working on mbl, but please add me to this challenge also.  WL is my ultime goal.  Thx!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 29, 2010)

constance said:


> Observation: I've taken a total of 30 MSM tablets over @ 35 days and I cannot write that my hair growth has accelerated--It usually takes 10 wks for my grey to grow out and it has taken the same length of time even though I began taking MSM at the 5wk mark.  I'll continue to take it since I have a 90 dy supply..maybe it takes a bit longer for it to "work."



I hope it kicks in for you but it didn't increase my growth either. I had two bottles but was taking 4 (2,000 mg) a day so.....I think about two months


----------



## constance (Sep 30, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I hope it kicks in for you but it didn't increase my growth either. I had two bottles but was taking 4 (2,000 mg) a day so.....I think about two months


 
Thanks for sharing your experience, LaFemmeNaturelle. I'm thinking it'll be a wash for me too. I've improved my diet and increased exercise so perhaps I'll get some additional growth this way.

PS: twisted beehive. I've kept it in for almost 2 wks and was trying to go a month. I  tried to moisturize (water & coconut oil) w/o taking the style down last wk, but I'm not sure that all my hair was moisturized so I may take it down and moisturize today.


----------



## Embyra (Oct 3, 2010)

heres my starting pic yeah..weightloss is the next challenge 

I cannot wait to get a split ender and flat iron my hair


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 3, 2010)

constance said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, LaFemmeNaturelle. I'm thinking it'll be a wash for me too. I've improved my diet and increased exercise so perhaps I'll get some additional growth this way.
> 
> PS: twisted beehive. I've kept it in for almost 2 wks and was trying to go a month. I  tried to moisturize (water & coconut oil) w/o taking the style down last wk, but I'm not sure that all my hair was moisturized so I may take it down and moisturize today.


 
I've been taking MSM for over a year.  My understanding is that it doesn't speed the growth but lengthen the growth phase.

Just completed wk 3 of braids going for #4!!


----------



## constance (Oct 3, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> I've been taking MSM for over a year.  My understanding is that it doesn't speed the growth but lengthen the growth phase.
> 
> Just completed wk 3 of braids going for #4!!



Ah, I see. Thank you for clarifying, aa9746. Lengthening the growth phase is just as valuable as increasing growth so I'll "stay the course."  Congrats on going 3+wks!


----------



## constance (Oct 3, 2010)

Humm, I'm trying to remain upbeat about my growth/retention but it looks like yr #1 I only grew/retained 1.25 inches and year #2 maybe 4 inches. Year #2 I wore wigs whereas in yr #1 I kept it moisturized and in twisted buns. I'm hoping things will improve from here as I've eliminated combing and ssks, but my hair just seems to grow realllly slowly...I mean _10 wks_ for my grey to grow out enough to need a touch up? Gah. I'll keep experimenting as my growth/retention has slightly improved over the last 4 mos.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 3, 2010)

Still in my only length Challenge for 2011  I am so happy to start this challenge  officially in less than 3 months  YEAH!!!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 3, 2010)

constance said:


> Humm, I'm trying to remain upbeat about my growth/retention but it looks like yr #1 I only grew/retained 1.25 inches and year #2 maybe 4 inches. Year #2 I wore wigs whereas in yr #1 I kept it moisturized and in twisted buns. I'm hoping things will improve from here as I've eliminated combing and ssks, but my hair just seems to grow realllly slowly...I mean _10 wks_ for my grey to grow out enough to need a touch up? Gah. I'll keep experimenting as my growth/retention has slightly improved over the last 4 mos.


 
Don't give up, wigs and no combing are my saving grace.  I did discover my hair could retain without wigs this summer with ps.  But I'm back at work and don't like to worry about styling my hair so I'm back in my wigs. I'm learning to be happy with any progress because at least it's getting longer instead of shorter.  Also the shrinkage makes it seem like it's not progressing but I know it is and that's all that matters. hhg


----------



## constance (Oct 4, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> Don't give up, wigs and no combing are my saving grace.  I did discover my hair could retain without wigs this summer with ps.  But I'm back at work and don't like to worry about styling my hair so I'm back in my wigs. I'm learning to be happy with any progress because at least it's getting longer instead of shorter.  Also the shrinkage makes it seem like it's not progressing but I know it is and that's all that matters. hhg



You're right, aa9746. This is the longest and healthiest my hair has ever been, and it is still growing. I think eliminating the comb is going to translate into a lot of retention. I lose a fraction of the amount of hair that I used to and most of it is shed hair and not breakage/ends--I marvel that I'm still learning things 2 yrs into my hair journey. Waist length here we come!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok, I'm so excited because I've been on my hhj since January of this year and I think I'm finally finding staple products and building a solid reggi that will get me to WL (and maybe beyond...but we'll see  )

So here it is

Cleanse hair and steam every Sunday, moisturize and seal daily, BUN BABY BUN , then cowash on Wednesday and repeat all over again.  And I think I'm finally kicking the pj habit!  

I've been doing this for the past 2 weeks and have noticed a HUGE difference in my hair!  It's much lower manipulation, and lower maintnence   I'm finally getting the hang of it.  I'm also on a personal 'bun til the end of the year challeng' and I'm limiting my direct heat.  

I'm so excited for everyone!!  I get positive vibes from this thread (a little cheesy sounding I know ) But I just want everyone to reach their goals!  HHG ladies!

P.s  can I be added to the list of challengers please


----------



## exubah (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, I relaxed my hair on 10/6/10 but I don't know how to update my siggy anymore.  My hair is getting closer to BSL but it's not there yet.....I'm hoping to have a blunt BSL by the end of December.

I have to go to Sally's tomorrow to get a couple of combs.....my hair hasn't had a proper combing in at least 3 days (to make a long story short I left my rattail comb on another island and lost the only half of my favourite comb that broke a few months ago).  Right now the only comb I have in my arsenal is my seamless detangling comb (I need something with the teeth closer together to get rid of shed hair!).

I'm trying to stay on top of my moisturizing and sealing game as well as my JBCO applications.  My ends are still looking good and I hope they stay that way!


----------



## exubah (Oct 10, 2010)

Coconut it looks like you are going to hit WL within the first half of next year


----------



## Janet' (Oct 10, 2010)

Just checking in to say hello...I know it's been a minute, lol!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Oct 10, 2010)

Been VERY MIA. School has been the priority. Trying to get ready for the LSAT in December and started applications. Nothing special. I switched my leave-in to Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner. Other products are the same. I either, ponytail, bun, or wash n go. I don't think I am gonna straighten again until next year, around April-ish till I graduate in May =)

Oh and I died my hair Jet black. Highlights just weren't me; I never got used to is 3 months later.

More hair stuff: yeah I am somewhere around MBL-ish (lol). Hope to be WL by graduation. Maybe I will do a stretched pic in December. I might be missing for a while again. Jut dropping in.


----------



## KitaRose (Oct 10, 2010)

I am definitely in!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just stopping in to say hey, ladies. My internet is on the fritz so I'll be MIA for a few days, unless I get on LHCF through my Blackberry. HHG, everyone!


----------



## constance (Oct 13, 2010)

I kept my beehive twist for 1.5 wks but I need to wash my hair in the next few dys. The ends feel good-kimmay's leave in+Vaseline on the ends is preventing tangles and sealing in moisture. I'm going to try to go wigless for a week and will be experimenting with protective styles. After that, wigs until Dec.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 13, 2010)

So I'm trying an experiment that I call "365 days of dressed up buns"  My plan is to wear my hair in a bun for 365 days (maybe not 365 CONSECUTIVE days ) and never use a ponytail holder.  

I have unintentional layers from wearing buns with too tight pontytail holders  So to give my hair a break from the breakage I've invested in hairsticks, flowerclips, spin pins, forks, and numerous other 'hair toys'.  And this also gives me motivation because they are so fun to use and pretty to look at so it breaks up the monotony of the granny bun  I just thought that I'd share that.  I'm thinking of starting a blog so I don't have to bombard the board with pictures of my stupid buns 

As always, HHG everyone!


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 13, 2010)

constance said:


> I kept my beehive twist for 1.5 wks but I need to wash my hair in the next few dys. The ends feel good-kimmay's leave in+Vaseline on the ends is preventing tangles and sealing in moisture. I'm going to try to go wigless for a week and will be experimenting with protective styles. After that, wigs until Dec.


 
constance, a good moisturizer and vaseline been keeping my ends from split city!  So I'm just cosigning on the vaseline!

HHG!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 13, 2010)

end of the year is approaching and I am so excited. I am so loving the HYH of 2010. Amazing how close we are to the end of the year


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> end of the year is approaching and I am so excited. I am so loving the HYH of 2010. Amazing how close we are to the end of the year


 
JJamiah, so am I!  The year is going by fast and I can't wait to see all of the December Reveals/Starting Pics! Good thing I have two weeks off for the holidays cause besides posting my own pics, I'll be stalking a whole lot of y'all on here too.  LOL!  

WL & Beyond here WE come!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Oct 15, 2010)

Alright, I can do a proper update now. 

I straightened last week and I am officially BSB. I have been mostly wearing buns out of habit...I have worn my hair down a few days with these cute spiral curls on the ends that I formed with satin-covered sponge rollers. I have always loved this look, and now my hair is long enough to do it.....if only my hair wasn't so fine! (Pics of my straight hair are in my Fotki.)

I think I will start my straight hair winter regimen with my next blowout the first week of November. I will use this one as a dry run to see how long I can get it to last....after a week my edges are a little frizzy, but I am resisting the urge to re-straighten them (mostly with headbands and clips). I do need to incorporate more twistouts/braidouts, and I am looking into Curlformers or Caruso rollers. 

If I can't get my straight hair to last all 4 weeks, I will go into damp buns for however long it takes to get me through the cycle. I love the way my hair looks fresh from the salon, but I REFUSE to go any more often than once a month. Gotta preserve all this hard work I've put in! Anyway, still aiming for full BSL by the end of 2010.

HHG everyone!


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm  4 inches away from WL.  I'm in!!!! WL by 12/31/2011


----------



## exubah (Oct 16, 2010)

Tomorrow, God willing, I think I'm gonna DC on dry hair with some AOGPB and co-wash with YTCu.  I haven't rollerset in a while, if I'm not too lazy I will do that.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 16, 2010)

exubah rollerset and no cutting please


----------



## constance (Oct 18, 2010)

I just completed a 2 yr length check and it looks like I grew 5-6 inches total. Yr#1 I only retained/grew @1.5inches and the remainder is from yr#2 so I'm happy I'm finally doing something right. I'm maybe 2 inches from WL--I'm not trimming since the ends are healthy and I rarely straighten.

I started taking Biotin 1000mcg yesterday with the hopes it will accelerate my growth if I can hang in there until Dec. I plan to slowly increase to 5000mcg by Nov 1. Keeping my fingers crossed. Happy hair growing, ladies.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 18, 2010)

constance said:


> I just completed a 2 yr length check and it looks like I grew 5-6 inches total. Yr#1 I only retained/grew @1.5inches and the remainder is from yr#2 so I'm happy I'm finally doing something right. I'm maybe 2 inches from WL--I'm not trimming since the ends are healthy and I rarely straighten.
> 
> I started taking Biotin 1000mcg yesterday with the hopes it will accelerate my growth if I can hang in there until Dec. I plan to slowly increase to 5000mcg by Nov 1. Keeping my fingers crossed. Happy hair growing, ladies.


 
constance, CONGRATS!  On improving your retention!  That's awesome!  2 inches away!  

HHG!


----------



## exubah (Oct 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> exubah rollerset and no cutting please


 
ok spank me now cus I was umm  too lazy to rollerset so I airdried in a single plait ponytail and yes I'm staying away from the scissors


----------



## D.Lisha (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't mind me ladies....i'm jst being nosey 
Good Luck To All Of You!


----------



## constance (Oct 24, 2010)

Shampooed and letting my hair air dry in prep for dying my grey. I've gone back & forth on whether/not I should dye, but I just look too old and washed out with grey hair. I use Naturtint (3N Dark Chesnut Brown), which is supposed to be less damaging than most dyes, but we all know a dye is still a dye. I apply it sparingly~along my front hairline and where I part in the front. Once or twice a yr I dye the back but just the part that is visible when I wear my hair in 2 buns/1 bun and the remainder down. I'll condition with AOHSR, moisturize w coconut oil, and seal w. Vaseline.


----------



## lushlady (Oct 26, 2010)

WL seems so far away sometimes, but I'll take the plunge.  Count me in.  I'll measure later and come back with an update.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Oct 26, 2010)

I just changed my PS, I'm wigging it now.  It's getting cold and I can't do the daily co-washes/buns anymore.  Plus, I'm just lazy.  

Wash and DC weekly
*Currently using generic Paul Mitchell Tea Tree shampoo and Elasta QP DP-11
Moisturize
*ORS Olive Oil Moisture Lotion
Braid in about 6 cornrows (my version of cornrows)
Moisturize daily (and nightly if needed)
*ORS or whatever else I have under my sink


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Oct 26, 2010)

Count me in please


----------



## s4pphir3 (Oct 27, 2010)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> I just changed my PS, I'm wigging it now.  It's getting cold and I can't do the daily co-washes/buns anymore.  Plus, I'm just lazy.


 
Same here wigs have become my new bff. 
I only wish I tried this sooner instead of using the flat iron every winter 

So far since starting this challenege I've had 2  dreams that my hair was wl ... Lol the anticipation is killing me


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge if it's not too late. I'm about 3" from waist length. I would love to be there by 12/31/2011.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> Same here wigs have become my new bff.
> I only wish I tried this sooner instead of using the flat iron every winter
> 
> So far since starting this challenege I've had 2  dreams that my hair was wl ... Lol the anticipation is killing me


 

Yeah! I love wearing them as well. I am venturing into really SHORT tapered cut wigs now. I have my lace front stash, wig stash now I need my Short Diva cut stash LOL


----------



## NaturalBoss (Oct 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Yeah! I love wearing them as well. I am venturing into really SHORT tapered cut wigs now. I have my lace front stash, wig stash now I need my Short Diva cut stash LOL



I am wearing a short cut right now.  The people at work are going crazy over it.  I have folks coming up to me saying "nice hair cut" and I'm like "yeah, thanks".  I wasn't trying to fool anyone because to me a wig is just an accessory, but dang I'm gonna keep my mouth shut if they think it's real.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in!!! I went to the wedding this past weekend and I had to straighten my hair...making good progress...I'm back to hiding it though for my HYH challenge, but I am optimistic about the end of this year!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 27, 2010)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> I am wearing a short cut right now.  The people at work are going crazy over it.  I have folks coming up to me saying "nice hair cut" and I'm like "yeah, thanks".  I wasn't trying to fool anyone because to me a wig is just an accessory, but dang I'm gonna keep my mouth shut if they think it's real.



SPILL IT who is she and where can I get her 

I don't try to fool anyone either but I want it to look like I can. I personally need to stop telling people it's a wig, it's a wig. Some people look at me like I have two heads like where do you hide all that hair. LOL

People have a misconception that only people with short hair wear wigs, but reality check, Us gals with MBL hair and beyond rock them too!

As Long as it looks good who cares   

NOW SPILL it with that short cut I want one LOL


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Oct 27, 2010)

Add me please to the challenge I will need the whole year


----------



## reeses (Oct 27, 2010)

Just checking in. I straightened this weekend and its looking good. I know I'll make it next year!


----------



## exubah (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to all the newcomers!!!!  If you do not see your name on the official challenger's list please PM me.


----------



## exubah (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay just a little update........my shedding is still HORRIBLE and I don't know if there is a way to curb it because I have learned that it is possibly/most likely health related.  I hope that whatever medication the doctor eventual prescribes for me helps with this issue.

On a happier note, I'm trudging along to my former length of MBL which I will probably make before my birthday in June (my wedding is the day after!!).


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2010)

exubah said:


> Okay just a little update........my shedding is still HORRIBLE and I don't know if there is a way to curb it because I have learned that it is possibly/most likely health related.  I hope that whatever medication the doctor eventual prescribes for me helps with this issue.
> 
> On a happier note, I'm trudging along to my former length of MBL which I will probably make before my birthday in June (my wedding is the day after!!).



 Exubah. Good luck on stopping your hair shed and on reaching your WL goals for next year. This is an awesome thread you ladies have here and if I didn't BC in April, I would have been right alongside all of you and attempting to get to WL about now. 

I though I was at collarbone length but turns out after taking some pics tonight, I am about 2 inches away from APL. 

I believe I will be at APL by January, 2011. Now I have to set new hair goals for next year and head straight for BSL instead of just APL. 

I want to follow this thread to see all the lovely WL heads of hair next year for encouragement.

Good luck to all the ladies on reaching their goals.


----------



## exubah (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Aggie and you're welcome to drop in at any time ..........I love "visiting" your fotki, btw your texlaxed result is awesome!


----------



## exubah (Oct 28, 2010)

Aggie.........I forgot to mention that I think your niece is a cute pie from that pic in your avatar!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2010)

exubah said:


> Thanks Aggie and you're welcome to drop in at any time ..........I love "visiting" your fotki, btw your texlaxed result is awesome!


 
exubah, thank you hun. I just put those pics up last night right after posting in here. It still look a little on the natural side and I love having the best of both worlds. I went out with my texlaxed hair yesterday for the first time for my coworkers to see and they love it too. My hope is to be able to keep the texlaxed effect with future texlaxers.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2010)

exubah said:


> Aggie.........I forgot to mention that I think your niece is a cute pie from that pic in your avatar!!!!


Thanks exubah, she really is and already exibiting strong signs of independence.


----------



## bless57 (Oct 29, 2010)

Count me in!!!!!!


----------



## CB1731 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can I join? I'm probably crazy but I'd like to atleast try to make it!


----------



## CandyCurls (Oct 30, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## Janet' (Oct 30, 2010)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!!!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Oct 30, 2010)

add me to the list! i have no idea what i need to do to get there. i've lived in set-back city for the last 2 years!      i want to reach WL by dec 31, 2011...and i hope that comes with added thickness!

hopefully i'll pick up some tips from the rest of the challengers!! Yay!! WL in 2011 - here we come!!


----------



## starofsouth (Oct 30, 2010)

We have the same hair goals. I'm so in! I'm currently a little past bsl and i'm following lady p's deep moisture method so I'm confident that I could do it.


----------



## aa9746 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm using so much Castor it's getting into my wigs, lol.  Gotta go I hear WL knocking at my front door. hhg


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2010)

starofsouth said:


> We have the same hair goals. I'm so in! I'm currently a little past bsl and *i'm following lady p's deep moisture method* so I'm confident that I could do it.


 
I am too and my hair has never had so much spring in it before. My strands are not snapping left, right and center as much as they were before from dryness. I truly believe this method is helping my hair a lot along with lots of prayers.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sooo in this challenge!  Do you guys think I can reach it by 12.31.11?

I think I can! 
I think I can!! 
I think I can!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 2, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm sooo in this challenge!  Do you guys think I can reach it by 12.31.11?
> 
> I think I can!
> I think I can!!
> I think I can!!!


 
I think so


----------



## Lovelylife (Nov 2, 2010)

I am pretty excited. My hair has grown so much. It's always in braid outs so it's hard to tell. I going to officially end my hair journey in Dec. 2011. Hopefully I'll be able to make WSL by then. Currently I'm between BSL and MBL. Can you tell me more about Lady P's deep moisture treatment?


----------



## Embyra (Nov 18, 2010)

exubah said:


> Coconut it looks like you are going to hit WL within the first half of next year



I hope so!!!!


feels like forever


----------



## anon123 (Nov 18, 2010)

my thumb is about at my waist in the photo below.  I guess I'm about a couple inches (5 cm) away.  But my hair will have to get a good sized trim.  So I probably won't get past this length until mid next year or so:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 18, 2010)

Please add me to the list.  Although...I thought I'd already joined...

It's WL in 2011 or bust for me!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 18, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> I just purchased this half wig:



Between the two, I like your hair the best, but this is pretty cute.


----------



## constance (Nov 18, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> my thumb is about at my waist in the photo below.  I guess I'm about a couple inches (5 cm) away.  But my hair will have to get a good sized trim.  So I probably won't get past this length until mid next year or so:



Good luck, Mwedzi. I'm around the same length but will not be trimming. Hopefully I'll make it around Apr barring any breakage.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 18, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> my thumb is about at my waist in the photo below. I guess I'm about a couple inches (5 cm) away. But my hair will have to get a good sized trim. So I probably won't get past this length until mid next year or so:


 
Now THAT's shrinkage!!!  Wow!  Excellent progress.


----------



## lilliz6 (Nov 18, 2010)

Can you add me to this challenge too? By the end of December I will be BSL...which is great because I was shoulder length at the beginning of the year. I found a pahrmacy that has flowers of sulfur in stock so I can be like NJOY and get 8 to 9 inches next year.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 18, 2010)

We haven't officially started posting starting pics yet, have we?


----------



## dyamonds10 (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess I am in this challenge....Sometimes I just don't want to be bothered with my hair


----------



## curlycrocheter (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm hoping if I up my bunning game for the next 30-40 days that i'll officially be mbl!  I'm so excited!  HHG everyone!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 19, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> I'm hoping if I up my bunning game for the next 30-40 days that i'll officially be mbl!  I'm so excited!  HHG everyone!



I'm hoping the same thing too!  If I can make mbl I think that will give me even more motivation for reaching wl.


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 19, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> my thumb is about at my waist in the photo below.  I guess I'm about a couple inches (5 cm) away.  But my hair will have to get a good sized trim.  So I probably won't get past this length until mid next year or so:



Your ends look nice and thick.  How often do you trim?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 20, 2010)

@aa9746...It looks like you are BSB...MBL is just a few inches away!


----------



## lushlady (Nov 22, 2010)

.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 22, 2010)

I am taking a LHCF Break  
I will put in my phone to post on Thursdays, but won't really be checking any other threads so  this is my book mark to come back and read  Thanks Ladies  and Good Luck to all!


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 22, 2010)

Janet' said:


> @aa9746...It looks like you are BSB...MBL is just a few inches away!



My siggy pic. was taken Sept. 4th and my hair has been braided up for 10wks straight with my ends rolled up under my wig. I have my hair on lock down, lol.

(My braids look like giant fuzz)
Photo: 10 wk old Cornrolls (Nov.21) | **2010** album | **LM119** Looking 4 MBL! | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 22, 2010)

cmon wl in 2011!!!!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks NJoy. You got as much length in one year as I did in 3!



aa9746 said:


> Your ends look nice and thick.  How often do you trim?



I trim about once every 3-4 months, 1/4" - 1/2".  I am due but will have my stylist cut once she straightens next month.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 23, 2010)

@mwedzi,  Oh, and might I add, your thickness is .


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 23, 2010)

NJoy said:


> @mwedzi,  Oh, and might I add, your thickness is .



NJoy, I still can't get over the amount of growth in less than a year in your siggy!  What's your regi?? ty


----------



## Lovelylife (Nov 23, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> Your ends look nice and thick.  How often do you trim?



That was the first thing I noticed, too.

I can't wait to relax my hair in December. Hopefully my hair is a bit longer than I think.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks!  My reggie's in my lhcf blog.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok...I just measured and I need 5 inches to make WL (I guesstimated based on where my hair last was at my Oct length check)! I'm excited because that's do-able in a year!!!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello ladies, I did a much needed trim this past week, took off about 2 1/2 inches...

So I was chasing BSL and now Im back right above APL I wont be doing a length check until February will post pics then


----------



## NYDee (Nov 26, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge.


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 1, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## QueenFee (Dec 1, 2010)

Eight inches till WLerplexed....I gots to go harrrrrd wiff my growth aids


----------



## Aireen (Dec 1, 2010)

KandyCurls said:


> Update: Got braids today. I'm taking a little of LongHairDontCare's method and the C&G method. I'll be wearing cornrows, all or most of winter, w/ extensions washing 1-2x a week and getting them redone every month. This will...help me retain length and keep me from trimming, coloring, flat-ironing, and length-checking my hair every five seconds . I retain length very well when in braids, but I'm never shocked because I can't help but pull down the longest piece to see how long it's gotten. I want to be surprised this time! And don't worry, the braids are not tight. I can blink w/o wincing in pain.



WOW! CUTE BRAIDS!  Are you relaxed or natural? I really love your colour! What type of dye do you use? Sorry for all the questions but your hair looks pretty!


----------



## afrodominicana (Dec 1, 2010)

I would love to join this challenge.  I think I can make it to WL by December 2011. This is my first challenge on LHCF so I hope I do well. I have about an inch to go until Im at BSL so Im going to really try hard with protective styling. Im mostly doing braids and buns. I will post a Staring pic on Dec. 31. Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## CandyCurls (Dec 1, 2010)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 1, 2010)

*shyly*
can I join?


----------



## Aireen (Dec 1, 2010)

KandyCurls said:


> Thank you! I'm a 4A natural. I lightened (not bleached) twice to get the color. First time I went to the salon, and then a few months later I colored at home with Clairol Textures & Tones in Honey Blonde.



Oh, well your hair looks so healthy! I wanted to pick that brand up but I'm nervous about double processing my hair.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd also like to join.  I joined the MBL challenge but I think I might be able to make waist length by the end of 2011 also...maybe  I'll relax at the end of the month and post my start pic then.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ you'll definitely make it!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 2, 2010)

Add me to this challenge please.


----------



## NikStarrr (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm joining this challenge.  I'm slightly past BSL about 4-5 inches from WL.


----------



## Embyra (Dec 3, 2010)

straightened my hair 3-4 inches to go till waist length

hair in back section 23 inches


----------



## girlcherokee (Dec 3, 2010)

i didnt make the bsl in 2010 due to a set back - but if i am diligent and i do think i'v learned my lesson - i could make this so count me in!


----------



## QueenFee (Dec 4, 2010)

Grow on wit cha bad selves!


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 4, 2010)

protective styling right now  (4-5) inches to go!!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have about 4 inches to go...excited


----------



## constance (Dec 4, 2010)

Updates: I'll post a new pic in 2wks. It has been nearly 4 mos since I flat ironed & length checked so I hope I gained a lil' length.


----------



## reeses (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't posted much lately, but I'm still around. 

I only have 4 inches to go until WL. I know I will make it in 2011! So much to look forward to next year


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2010)

So excited...I'm not going to post my starting pic until January 1st...I can't believe that we're almost done with 2010!


----------



## QueenFee (Dec 6, 2010)

Janet' said:


> So excited...I'm not going to post my starting pic until January 1st...I can't believe that we're almost done with 2010!



SAME  HERE! I am happy to be alive!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 6, 2010)

* Hey, I'm stopping through, I'll be posting pictures this month *


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, I've ben M.I.A. i know ....

I am still in this challenge. I'm not sure how many inches I have till I reach WL I will find out when I straighten at the end of this month.

BTW beautiful pics ladies you've given me plenty of motivation to keep going


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 6, 2010)

Janet' said:


> So excited...I'm not going to post my starting pic until January 1st...I can't believe that we're almost done with 2010!



 I am loving your color!!


----------



## DarkandLovely (Dec 6, 2010)

NaturalBeauty<3 said:


> ^ you'll definitely make it!


 
Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## tthreat08 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd like to join if it's not too late!  I am currently at MBL with about 3.5 inches to go.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 7, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> I am loving your color!!



Aww! Thanks!


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok I'm taking myself out of this challenge now.  I am going to transition to natural and sloooooowly trim the relaxed ends off. 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## QueenFee (Dec 8, 2010)

CB1731 said:


> Ok I'm taking myself out of this challenge now.  I am going to transition to natural and sloooooowly trim the relaxed ends off.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!




I'm in the same boat as you are my friend, I've been either grazing or at BSL all year and I made BLS last year I've been trimming little by little but I'm TIRED OF TRIMMING! Lol! I'm going to try to go as long as I can with out heat because then I'm sure I will be able to retain the length I gain even with the damaged ends...Are you using any growth aids? I'm going back and forth between MT and MTG, starting Jan 1st I'm going to go for a inch a month so that should help a lot if I end up having to trim.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 8, 2010)

less than FOUR weeks to go till we are officially in 2011


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> less than FOUR weeks to go till we are officially in 2011



I know...amazing, isn't it!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 8, 2010)

Janet' said:


> I know...amazing, isn't it!!!



Yes and I can't wait to see Your hair   

I remember when you started the BSL challenge  

It's like it flew by fast the time. I am excited about next year and my new LF's LOL


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

^^^I know!!! I'm excited and nervous at the same time!!! Oh lawd, I'm getting nervous just thinking about it!!! You and your wigs, lol...I love it!!


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 8, 2010)

QueenFee said:


> I'm in the same boat as you are my friend, I've been either grazing or at BSL all year and I made BLS last year I've been trimming little by little but I'm TIRED OF TRIMMING! Lol! I'm going to try to go as long as I can with out heat because then I'm sure I will be able to retain the length I gain even with the damaged ends...Are you using any growth aids? I'm going back and forth between MT and MTG, starting Jan 1st I'm going to go for a inch a month so that should help a lot if I end up having to trim.



I'm going to start using sulfur but right now I'm just taking vitamins and fish oil. I really am stressing out over what to do with my hair and this challenge is just too much pressure for me right now. Lol  good luck though!  I'll be lurking in this thread to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 8, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^I know!!! I'm excited and nervous at the same time!!! Oh lawd, I'm getting nervous just thinking about it!!! You and your wigs, lol...I love it!!



I have a feeling your going to be so Happy with your results, It's like that inkling in your bones is what I feel. 

Yeah, I love them, I am like instantly ear length then back to shoulder and neck length all in one month LOL! Mostly I love the variety of colors now. I am Janet color one day, Black the next LOL. I love variety and NO commitment LOL!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have a feeling your going to be so Happy with your results, It's like that inkling in your bones is what I feel.
> 
> Yeah, I love them, I am like instantly ear length then back to shoulder and neck length all in one month LOL! Mostly I love the variety of colors now. I am Janet color one day, Black the next LOL. I love variety and NO commitment LOL!



LMBO! I hope your bones are right, lol!!!!! In less than 4 weeks, we will find out, won't we?

Yes! You really do have the best of both worlds with your wigs! I do envy that!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 8, 2010)

Not an accurate starting pic since I plan to trim tomorrow but my bottom layer is about 1 inch below BSL. I hope to make WL by October-Novemeber 2011


----------



## lacreolegurl (Dec 8, 2010)

^Beautiful, thick hair!


----------



## NJoy (Dec 8, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Not an accurate starting pic since I plan to trim tomorrow but my bottom layer is about 1 inch below BSL. I hope to make WL by October-Novemeber 2011


 
Beautiful!!!


----------



## reeses (Dec 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have a feeling your going to be so Happy with your results, It's like that inkling in your bones is what I feel.
> 
> Yeah, I love them, I am like instantly ear length then back to shoulder and neck length all in one month LOL! Mostly I love the variety of colors now. I am Janet color one day, Black the next LOL. I love variety and NO commitment LOL!




I agree! So many things you can do with someone's else's hair  I love being able to wear wigs and play around with different looks...............knowing I'm not cutting or dyeing mine


----------



## tthreat08 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a picture from October....I've gained an inch since then, but I'll call it my starting pic.  The bottom layer is all the same length, but my body is twisted sme weird way making it look uneven....my hand is at my waist.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2010)

I  coming in here to  over these lovely pics of long lushious hair. Kepp the motivation coming ladies.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 8, 2010)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Not an accurate starting pic since I plan to trim tomorrow but my bottom layer is about 1 inch below BSL. I hope to make WL by October-Novemeber 2011



BillsBackerz67...My hair cousin! Yes, Methinks (at least before the trim) that you are MBL!    WL is definitely do-able!



tthreat08 said:


> Here is a picture from October....I've gained an inch since then, but I'll call it my starting pic.  The bottom layer is all the same length, but my body is twisted sme weird way making it look uneven....my hand is at my waist.



1 inch past that would put you at MBL also!   WL 2011, let's go!!!


----------



## exubah (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry for being MIA ladies, but unfortunately I have been hospitalized for almost 2 weeks. God willing I should be out soon.  I have added some names to the list but if you notice that yours is not there please do not hesitate to PM me.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 8, 2010)

Exubah, I hope your recovery is a speedy one!


----------



## ~*Zai*~ (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm praying you back to 100% Exubah.

Pleazze count me in if im not too late...Ill post pic at the beg of Jan 
(wanna get a fresh start)
I'm currently 2in from BSL and need 7in for WL. I'm going to try to work this thing on out.
What I'm doing: Im 100% natural and I mosturize with Sta soft fro daily, protective styles( I normally diane ross wig it and baggy underneath with a plastic bag then a satin bonnet on top to eliminate the noise from the plastic cap), cowash every two weeks, mon-fri chlorella shakes, and trying to keep my fingers from playing with my ends when I'm at home. 

BTW this is my first challenge!!!!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 9, 2010)

This is a great challenge to join!!!


----------



## SingBrina (Dec 10, 2010)

My hair is off to a good start. I can see myself getting to WL in December of next year


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 10, 2010)

Get Better Exubah  will have you in my prayers


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 10, 2010)

Take good care of yourself Exubah!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 10, 2010)

I hope you get better soon Exubah!



tthreat08 said:


> Here is a picture from October....I've gained an inch since then, but I'll call it my starting pic.  The bottom layer is all the same length, but my body is twisted sme weird way making it look uneven....my hand is at my waist.



Lovely!

Question: are we supposed to do a reveal this month?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 10, 2010)

Alright here is my starting point. Got it flat ironed and trimmed almost an inch yesterday. WL seems to be 4 or 5 inches away. I should be able to make it before December 2011 I plan to trim again in March.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 10, 2010)

@BillsBackerz67, why are you going to trim again?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 10, 2010)

exubah said:


> Sorry for being MIA ladies, but unfortunately I have been hospitalized for almost 2 weeks. God willing I should be out soon.  I have added some names to the list but if you notice that yours is not there please do not hesitate to PM me.



Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## AlliCat (Dec 10, 2010)

Count me in please!! I have exactly 6 inches until waist length, so its possible to make it in 2011.

Plan/Regimen:
- Wash and condition once a week
- Co-wash once or twice a week
- Protective style with halfwigs or buns
- Moisturize and seal daily
- Growth aids: biotin and surge


----------



## DarkandLovely (Dec 11, 2010)

exubah said:


> Sorry for being MIA ladies, but unfortunately I have been hospitalized for almost 2 weeks. God willing I should be out soon. I have added some names to the list but if you notice that yours is not there please do not hesitate to PM me.


 
Get well soon


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 11, 2010)

Janet' said:


> @BillsBackerz67, why are you going to trim again?


 I still have some layers im getting rid of plus i get splits easily so......may as well just expect the worse  no more than half an inch though


----------



## exubah (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies!!  I'm out of the hospital...God is Good!!!  Will be traveling back to the Bahamas in a couple of days.  Right now I have to try and get my hair to some semblance of order LOL!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Dec 12, 2010)

Excuse the jacked up starting pic.  My sister was taking the picture and she was getting on my nerves, and I kept moving, etc., etc.  My hair is uneven, but not as uneven as it looks in this pic.  I blow dried it a little.  I'm thinking about wearing a wig all the way thru 2011.  I also will be getting my ends trimmed soon so it will probably be about an inch shorter.  

In 2011 I will be:

*Wearing a wig *(I think) - Hair cornrowed underneath
*Washing once a week *- I'm not settled on which shampoo yet.  Right now I'm using diluted Curls, but I don't know if I will stick w/ it.
*DCing once a week *- I'm currently using the generic Nexxus Humectress, but I switch conditioners a lot.
*Moisturizing daily* - Currently using Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier and I really like it (maybe even better than S-Curl).  I seal my ends w/ grease (currently using Blue Magic Coconut Oil...LOL)


----------



## QueenFee (Dec 12, 2010)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> Excuse the jacked up starting pic.  My sister was taking the picture and she was getting on my nerves, and I kept moving, etc., etc.  My hair is uneven, but not as uneven as it looks in this pic.  I blow dried it a little.  I'm thinking about wearing a wig all the way thru 2011.  I also will be getting my ends trimmed soon so it will probably be about an inch shorter.
> 
> In 2011 I will be:
> 
> ...



Wow I love your TEXTURE!


----------



## QueenFee (Dec 12, 2010)

exubah said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes ladies!!  I'm out of the hospital...God is Good!!!  Will be traveling back to the Bahamas in a couple of days.  Right now I have to try and get my hair to some semblance of order LOL!




Thank GOD, praying that you feel better.


----------



## NYDee (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting braids to stretch. I'm not sure I want to sit down that long for one though.


----------



## Awura (Dec 13, 2010)

Count me in. Hope to get to WL or close to it by Dec2011.
I am dreaming big


----------



## Janet' (Dec 13, 2010)

@Awura...We go hard or go home around these parts, so you are in GREAT company!!! Dream big!


----------



## constance (Dec 14, 2010)

12/12/10. Natural, flat ironed with 1 pass so hair is kinky straight rather than bone straight. Will avoid trimming & hope that raggedy ends will fill in by Apr/May 2011.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 14, 2010)

Constance, correct me if I'm wrong...but you are wsl honey!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Dec 14, 2010)

constance said:


> 12/12/10. Natural, flat ironed with 1 pass so hair is kinky straight rather than bone straight. Will avoid trimming & hope that raggedy ends will fill in by Apr/May 2011.


 
It looks like you are WL already!!!!
I left my hair kinky straight too (only blow dried).


----------



## reeses (Dec 14, 2010)

I totally agree, that's WL!!!! Beautiful head of hair


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 14, 2010)

I agree Constance Dear your already there  you know there is a Hip and on and crackin challenge. 

Your hair is nice and thick.

I can't wait until I can just start trimming back my ends every few months.
I am planning to BKT either February or March.  and I can't wait. I actually really like it. I need a serious deep conditioning. Won't be taking these braids out anytime soon 

So ladies of WL 2011 Challenge what is going on with you ?


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 14, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> Constance, correct me if I'm wrong...but you are wsl honey!



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 14, 2010)

^I agree Constance .. Congrats!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 15, 2010)

Ditto'ing what everyone else said about ya, Constance!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2010)

constance said:


> 12/12/10. Natural, flat ironed with 1 pass so hair is kinky straight rather than bone straight. Will avoid trimming & hope that raggedy ends will fill in by Apr/May 2011.


 
Lookin' good Constance. You are there girlie. Your ends will fill in for sure early next year provided you don't suffer from any setbacks.


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 16, 2010)

constance said:


> 12/12/10. Natural, flat ironed with 1 pass so hair is kinky straight rather than bone straight. Will avoid trimming & hope that raggedy ends will fill in by Apr/May 2011.



What's your reggi? Do you ps?  How often do you use direct heat?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## exubah (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I had another setback 

Had to cut loc'd pieces out of my hair yesterday and combed out a ton more (as if I had a ton to comb out to begin with )

....the result of an almost 2wks hospital stay.  I had to stop my mom from combing my dry hair  on my like 5th day there....I got her to just oil it with some jojoba oil after I heard to ripping sounds .  She would not have even gotten that far if i had to breath to say no right away .

I need to figure out how to fix this......I'm thinking lots of TLC involving DC'ing, PS'ing, moisturizing, sealing and prayers!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 17, 2010)

exubah said:


> Well I had another setback
> 
> Had to cut loc'd pieces out of my hair yesterday and combed out a ton more (as if I had a ton to comb out to begin with )
> 
> ...



Lordy, lordy, lordy...I'm so sorry to hear this, Exubah! But, again, you know what you need to do and we're always here to be your cheerleaders!!!!


----------



## QueenFee (Dec 17, 2010)

exubah said:


> Well I had another setback
> 
> Had to cut loc'd pieces out of my hair yesterday and combed out a ton more (as if I had a ton to comb out to begin with )
> 
> ...




Damn I'm so sorry that happened to you =( Stay strong!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 17, 2010)

exubah said:


> Well I had another setback
> 
> Had to cut loc'd pieces out of my hair yesterday and combed out a ton more (as if I had a ton to comb out to begin with )
> 
> ...



* I'm sorry to hear that, I'm glad your out and doing better. I'm sure your set back will be fixed shortly*


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dont worry Exubah you will bounce back ... we're rooting for you


----------



## exubah (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I must say my hair feels a lot better...it's not feeling like straw anymore.  Yesterday I put Amla oil on my dry hair for about 2.5hrs under a shower cap.  I then rinsed out and clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe poo.  I proceeded to put Alter Ego Garlic Oil Treatment on my hair using the relaxer method.

Rinsed and then co-washed with Yes To Cucumbers.  I applied Lacio Lacio leave-in a little John Frieda Frizz-Ease serum.  I air-dried in a single plait ponytail.  

Today I put JBCO on my roots and some Hydratherma Naturals moisturising growth lotion on my length.  Hair at least feels GREAT!!!


----------



## exubah (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the words of encouragement Ladies!!!!  I LOVE this board


----------



## NYDee (Dec 17, 2010)

My starting pic.





I know I have a long way to go but that is why it is called a challenge right?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 17, 2010)

^^^So true NYDee!


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 17, 2010)

exubah said:


> Well, I must say my hair feels a lot better...it's not feeling like straw anymore.  Yesterday I put Amla oil on my dry hair for about 2.5hrs under a shower cap.  I then rinsed out and clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe poo.  I proceeded to put Alter Ego Garlic Oil Treatment on my hair using the relaxer method.
> 
> Rinsed and then co-washed with Yes To Cucumbers.  I applied Lacio Lacio leave-in a little John Frieda Frizz-Ease serum.  I air-dried in a single plait ponytail.
> 
> Today I put JBCO on my roots and some Hydratherma Naturals moisturising growth lotion on my length.  Hair at least feels GREAT!!!



Glad to hear your hair is feeling better.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 17, 2010)

exubah said:


> Well, I must say my hair feels a lot better...it's not feeling like straw anymore.  Yesterday I put Amla oil on my dry hair for about 2.5hrs under a shower cap.  I then rinsed out and clarified with ORS Creamy Aloe poo.  I proceeded to put Alter Ego Garlic Oil Treatment on my hair using the relaxer method.
> 
> Rinsed and then co-washed with Yes To Cucumbers.  I applied Lacio Lacio leave-in a little John Frieda Frizz-Ease serum.  I air-dried in a single plait ponytail.
> 
> Today I put JBCO on my roots and some Hydratherma Naturals moisturising growth lotion on my length.  Hair at least feels GREAT!!!



Exubah - that happened to me too! i had to comb out 3-5 MAJOR dreadlocks (in May) and i freaked out!!! The good news is i got home and the TLC worked. I did any and everything: consulted you kind LHCFers, protein treatments, deep conditioning treatments, daily conditioning and sealing...after 2-3 weeks of that i went to daily conditioner washes. the good news is that, yes it was a "setback" but it didn't set my hair back too much. i'm sure you'll come out of this setback just fine!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 18, 2010)

You ladies are looking wonderful, keep up the good work! I made 21 weeks post today after coming off a 24+ weeks post stretch (which my stylist significantly unprocessed me) and my hair is one big joke at this point.erplexed  I'm planning for a retouch sometime after Christmas but before the New Year. I was actually in the WL 2010 challenge but maybe i will join you ladies. I'll know definitely in a couple of weeks. Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## lalla (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello, 
Count me in. 

Here is my starting pic.

Pic1


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome @lalla! It definitely looks like you are already MBL to me!


----------



## Kimbosheart (Dec 20, 2010)

I want in. I know waist length is going to happen in 2011, I even think it's going to happen before July. I will post a starting pic after my next wash.

I plan:
 - to drink the egg shake, and increase the raw veggies and fruit in my diet. 
 - drink 3-4 liters of water a day
 - workout 3-4 times a week
 - use claudie's elixer on my scalp before every workout
 - prepoo with JBCO
 - DC with every shampoo
 - Ponytail set my hair and flat iron my roots early. 
 - Get a trim when I reach full BSL, full MBL and full WL (so end of February, Mid- May and end of June-mid July) 

My hair grows in a V, which I like but I will only claim the length when the majority of the V is at that length.

Right now, I'm about 1.5" from full BSL, the point of my V is at the bottom of my brastrap. Pics coming soon. 

Let's keep each other encouraged ladies, I'm excited!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 21, 2010)

2 part (random) post.

part 1 - i have NO IDEA what to do with my hair. sooo.....i've done nothing. and i feel like a big slacker and like my hair isn't going to like me much. but i never know what to do with it during times when i'm just sitting (its cold & raining out here) around with nowhere to go.

what are you all doing with your hair this week? 

part 2 - what length is Amerie (in this pic?) - is this WL? its definitely longer than MBL. 
http://bossip.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/amerie8.jpg

i drooool over her hair. she makes me want to dye my hair DARK!


----------



## julzinha (Dec 21, 2010)

I would like to join the challenge!

My regimen:
1. Crown and Glory Braid Extensions from now until next September
2. Moisturize braids with mix of African Pride or S-Curl mixed with Sallys GVP Infusium 23 and Original Infusium 23
3. Wash scalp biweekly with Giovanni Tea Tree and Trader Joes Tingle Tree
4. Use growth aids every day except wash day
5. Take vitamins everyday
6. When taking out braids. Clarify, reconstructor, sulfate free moisturizing shampoo, DC overnight, and moisturize then seal with JBCO and Shea Butter
7. When hair is out for the few days African thread my hair for protective style.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 21, 2010)

Kimbosheart said:


> I want in. I know waist length is going to happen in 2011, I even think it's going to happen before July. I will post a starting pic after my next wash.
> 
> I plan:
> - to drink the egg shake, and increase the raw veggies and fruit in my diet.
> ...



 on the progress already made and :welcome3: to the Challenge!!!



wyldcurlz said:


> 2 part (random) post.
> 
> part 1 - i have NO IDEA what to do with my hair. sooo.....i've done nothing. and i feel like a big slacker and like my hair isn't going to like me much. but i never know what to do with it during times when i'm just sitting (its cold & raining out here) around with nowhere to go.
> 
> ...



My hair is up in a wash and go pony...I am seriously thinking about doing a rollerset but I don't really want to sit under the dryer...

I think that Amerie's hair is full MBL...and yes, I love the dark color on her!



julzinha said:


> I would like to join the challenge!
> 
> My regimen:
> 1. Crown and Glory Braid Extensions from now until next September
> ...



 to the Challenge!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 22, 2010)

constance said:


> 12/12/10. Natural, flat ironed with 1 pass so hair is kinky straight rather than bone straight. Will avoid trimming & hope that raggedy ends will fill in by Apr/May 2011.


Ummm I am bad about lengths but as soon as I saw your hair I said" She is already wastlength!' congrats! How long would you say it took you to reach this length from the time you took your last profile pic?


----------



## Janet' (Dec 22, 2010)

@Casey3035...so have you finally come to terms with your true length?


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 22, 2010)

Janet' said:


> @Casey3035...so have you finally come to terms with your true length?


LMBO-you are too cute and funny-I'm trying girl. I have viewed some WL ladies and yeah when it reaches the smallest part of the torso it's WL. I'm still studying the chart and all but yeah I have officially claimed MBL. I even had my 11 year old son make me a chart I will try and post to show what I this is full MBL on me as oppose to Full WL...What do you think? I swear I think you should get paid for your motivation and support-Thanks! 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=4510&pictureid=101067
My Starting pic! 12/22/10


----------



## Janet' (Dec 22, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> LMBO-you are too cute and funny-I'm trying girl. I have viewed some WL ladies and yeah when it reaches the smallest part of the torso it's WL. I'm still studying the chart and all but yeah I have officially claimed MBL. I even had my 11 year old son make me a chart I will try and post to show what I this is full MBL on me as oppose to Full WL...What do you think? I swear I think you should get paid for your motivation and support-Thanks!
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=4510&pictureid=101067



Hey! That's not a bad idea!!! :scratchch   Seriously, I enjoy motivating...it's in my nature- lol...I'm a school counselor so there you go!

Now, back to hair: I think the lines are good! Yay, son!!!!  truly on MBL!!!


----------



## QueenFee (Dec 22, 2010)

I haven't been doing much, just moisturize with glycerin and seal with JBCO and put them in some twist. I have no heat damaged hair in the back just some parts of the front so the twist look crazy as heck in the front with my texture V.S the heat damaged at the end. I'm happy I'm exploring my hair more because I see that I don't have such a long way to go to get rid of the damaged hair, I also learned that there was waaaay less damaged hair than I thought. Happy growing all =D


----------



## constance (Dec 22, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Ummm I am bad about lengths but as soon as I saw your hair I said" She is already wastlength!' congrats! How long would you say it took you to reach this length from the time you took your last profile pic?



Thank you! It took almost 4 months-Aug 22 to Dec 12, but my hair grows very slowly...1/4-1/3 inch per month.


----------



## QueenFee (Dec 23, 2010)

constance said:


> Thank you! It took almost 4 months-Aug 22 to Dec 12, but my hair grows very slowly...1/4-1/3 inch per month.



Thats not bad at all, some of us grow fast but can't retain a inch of it. Wonderful job!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

Going to wash now and use my Tangle Teezer


----------



## fifi134 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm officially joining this challenge. I'm almost full BSL, so MBL should be a breeze, then on to WL!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 23, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Going to wash now and use my Tangle Teezer



yes I have been thinking about getting 1 of those I wonder how well it works for relaxed hair.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> yes I have been thinking about getting 1 of those I wonder how well it works for relaxed hair.



Ok...I SAID that I was going to wash and then I started looking at Mdwezi's hair again and I've been sitting in the same doggone spot ever since  I need help!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 23, 2010)

constance said:


> Thank you! It took almost 4 months-Aug 22 to Dec 12, but my hair grows very slowly...1/4-1/3 inch per month.


You call that slow-so you went to WL from MBL in 4 months? Well I hope I make it in 4 months! What do you think attributed to you reaching this goal in 4 months?


----------



## ckisland (Dec 25, 2010)

Ladies, there is so much beautiful hair going on in this thread . 
I didn't make MBL this year, but I'm not far from it . I want to reach full WL by the end of 2011. Can I please be added to the challenge? TIA.

My plan:
1. Cowash once a week and do braid n'curl
2. Bun for the next 6 months at least
3. Finger detangle 1x/week and comb every other week
4. Keep hair stretched 24/7
5. No heat

I'm trying to follow the rules for once (no wash n'goes, protective styling, etc.), consistently, to see if I can hit my goals faster. Oh the sacrifices we have to make .


----------



## Carisa (Dec 25, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ok...I SAID that I was going to wash and then I started looking at Mdwezi's hair again and I've been sitting in the same doggone spot ever since  I need help!



Girl I had to go look at it again too!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 25, 2010)

Carisa said:


> Girl I had to go look at it again too!



FINALLY, I put the WEN in my head...I guess I will officially be using the Tangle Teezer today!!!


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay I will join WL 2011. Hopefully I can make it by the Summer/My HS reunion.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 25, 2010)

Back to post starting length shots .












My wrist is about were my waist is. Hopefully I'll be there at the end of this next year.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

^^^You're in some good challenges! I think that you can definitely reach WL in 2011!


----------



## Kimbosheart (Dec 26, 2010)

BoingBoing your hair is beautiful. Maybe I have the wrong perception of what WL is... aren't you already WL? Your hair is what I want mine to look like by the end of the year. Maybe you meant to join the HL challenge, lol either that or you're 6'11"


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Dec 26, 2010)

I was just coming to post the exact same question.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello...Ladies

Posting my starting pic...its from November when I got a trim......Had a little breaking from my last color....in August...not a lot but I didnt moisturize my hair as well......So I plan to do deep condition my hair biweekly monthly protein treatment....

Growth aids, castor oil and my MN mix...applied at least 3-4 times a week
Keep my hair up, and ends protected.....

So without further ado here is my starting pic....


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 26, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ok...I SAID that I was going to wash and then I started looking at Mdwezi's hair again and I've been sitting in the same doggone spot ever since  I need help!



 don't feel bad Janet I do that A LOT, and I love my wash day dang I procrastinate so much smh



ckisland said:


> Ladies, there is so much beautiful hair going on in this thread .
> I didn't make MBL this year, but I'm not far from it . I want to reach full WL by the end of 2011. Can I please be added to the challenge? TIA.
> 
> My plan:
> ...



Welcome! I agree with Janet your plan sounds good, you should definitely make WL this year.



boingboing said:


> Okay I will join WL 2011. Hopefully I can make it by the Summer/My HS reunion.



 @ your siggy



lawyer2be371 said:


> Hello...Ladies
> 
> Posting my starting pic...its from November when I got a trim......Had a little breaking from my last color....in August...not a lot but I didnt moisturize my hair as well......So I plan to do deep condition my hair biweekly monthly protein treatment....
> 
> ...



Welcome! HHG!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 26, 2010)

This week I plan on doing a roller set & flat iron followed by a very light trim or dusting of my ends ... pics to come soon


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> This week I plan on doing a roller set & flat iron followed by a very light trim or dusting of my ends ... pics to come soon



Can't wait!!!!


----------



## soon2bsl (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey ladies! So I may be dropping out of this challenge. I've been doing a long term transition to natural for the past 18 months and just made my end of the year goal of MBL. I planned on being WL around May or June and grazing HL by Dec 2011, but I'm thinking of doing the BC in Jan. I straightened for Christmas but wasn't liking how thin my relaxed ends felt in comparison to my thick natural hair...so, I got a big urge to cut it and I did! I didn't cut it all over just the ends so I really don't know how much I took off but it's around 6 inches. I believe I'm between APL and BSL now. I'll be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines though!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

Seriously   4 more days!!!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^ Yep 4 more days until 2011 finally sets upon us and we GROW this hair for 2011 seriously. No Set Backs, No SHS, NO Bandwagons


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ Yep 4 more days until 2011 finally sets upon us and we GROW this hair for 2011 seriously. No Set Backs, No SHS, NO Bandwagons



Yes MA'AM!!!!!!!


----------



## Iamhim (Dec 27, 2010)

Hola! Sign me up, my starting picture is below. 

I just finished the BSL 2010 challenge. If you are interested, you can find my 2010 photos here: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12482847-post2041.html

I'll be honest with y'all up front. I suck at regimens. Most of the time I wear my hair in its natural curly state, whether it be a wash n go, or in a ponytail/bun. But I get bored from time to time and I'll do a roller set or flat iron my hair.  Sometimes I cowash, sometimes I use shampoo. I hardly ever deep condition. As a matter fact the only thing that I do on a regular basis is use Herbal Essence Hello Hydration as a leave in. I've used it so much in the past year, that I can't remember what my hair feels like without it. Anyway...good luck to all! I'll try to check in quarterly with updates!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^Your hair is lovely!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm getting a little excited now.  I'm really going to have to step up my 'A' game if I want to reach this goal...


----------



## Iamhim (Dec 27, 2010)

Janet' said:


> ^^^Your hair is lovely!!!



Thank you


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 28, 2010)

Iamhim said:


> Hola! Sign me up, my starting picture is below.
> 
> I just finished the BSL 2010 challenge. If you are interested, you can find my 2010 photos here:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12482847-post2041.html
> ...


Girl-this hair is beautiful form root to tip! Congrats to making BSL-now MBL and WS is on it's way!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 28, 2010)

^Gorgeous Iamhim


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 28, 2010)

Please add me to the list ladies! I don't make it the past two years, but perhaps the third time will be the charm for me!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2010)

@Iamhim, your hair is Beautiful  you grow Ms. Lady


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2010)

thaidreams said:


> Please add me to the list ladies! I don't make it the past two years, but perhaps the third time will be the charm for me!!


 
That's the right attitude to have!  I have a feeling 2011 is going to be our year.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay, ladies, I'm in it to win it.
~2011 is MY year~
I will reach my goal of WL - amongst other things...I'm just SO hyped!!!  
Glad to be in the company of you wonderful ladies.


----------



## aa9746 (Dec 28, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, ladies, I'm in it to win it.
> ~2011 is MY year~
> I will reach my goal of WL - amongst other things...I'm just SO hyped!!!
> Glad to be in the company of you wonderful ladies.



Glad to be in your company!  It's good we can encourage and motivate each other!


----------



## Lovelylife (Dec 28, 2010)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, ladies, I'm in it to win it.
> ~2011 is MY year~
> I will reach my goal of WL - amongst other things...I'm just SO hyped!!!
> Glad to be in the company of you wonderful ladies.


Yeah I'm pretty excited too!

My main goal this year is to figure out why my hair was growing so slowly. In February if my hair hasn't grown to it's designated length, I have to re evaluate. 
I think I'll have more than enough keratin though because my nails grow soooo fast. For some reason I don't think the proper nutrients are reaching my scalp.


----------



## Lilpaw (Dec 29, 2010)

This is gonna be a close one but I'm jumping in.  I'm at MBL now but on Jan 5th  I'm trimming back to BSL in an effort to thicken and even up my ends.  I'm going to have to do some serious growing to make it back to MBL much less WL but what the heck. I'll join the challenge and maybe I'll get some good growing vibes from you all


----------



## ckisland (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a slight change to my regimen. . . already . I'm taking bunning out of my regimen for now. Like Lovelylife my hair (until recently) hasn't been growing/retaining and I don't think bunning is necessarily going to make that happen. Also I want to follow in the shoes of the long haired ladies who don't protective style. It can definitely be done and I want to perfect my own low manipulation reggie. 

So instead of bunning, I plan to wear my hair down keeping it up by doing a pineapple at night, bantu knots, and braidouts when it gets old. I'll still be doing the cowashing and braid n'curl every 7-10 days.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Dec 29, 2010)

*How is everything going ladies? *


----------



## exubah (Dec 29, 2010)

Lilpaw said:


> This is gonna be a close one but I'm jumping in.  I'm at MBL now but on Jan 5th  I'm trimming back to BSL in an effort to thicken and even up my ends.  I'm going to have to do some serious growing to make it back to MBL much less WL but what the heck. I'll join the challenge and maybe I'll get some good growing vibes from you all



Welcome!!.....I'm on the same boat.....made MBL but then I cut back to APL and have had a few setbacks since then.  With the vast knowledge and support of all these ladies in this challenge has I'm sure we will make our WL goal for 2011 and if not well there is 2012 if God spare's life!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 29, 2010)

I knew WL 2010 was an Iffy.  

Sad thing is I would have made it; if it wasn't for you and that pesky dog...... Oh  this isn't Scooby DO.


Actually I coulda, woulda shoulda But what the hey I am aiming for JUNE 2011.


----------



## Lilpaw (Dec 29, 2010)

ckisland said:


> I have a slight change to my regimen. . . already . I'm taking bunning out of my regimen for now. Like Lovelylife my hair (until recently) hasn't been growing/retaining and I don't think bunning is necessarily going to make that happen. Also I want to follow in the shoes of the long haired ladies who don't protective style. It can definitely be done and I want to perfect my own low manipulation reggie.
> 
> So instead of bunning, I plan to wear my hair down keeping it up by doing a pineapple at night, bantu knots, and braidouts when it gets old. I'll still be doing the cowashing and braid n'curl every 7-10 days.


Okay, I know bantu knots and braid outs but what's a pineapple?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 29, 2010)

Lovelylife said:


> Yeah I'm pretty excited too!
> 
> My main goal this year is to figure out why my hair was growing so slowly. In February if my hair hasn't grown to it's designated length, I have to re evaluate.
> I think I have more than enough keratin though because my nails grow soooo fast. *For some reason it don't think the proper nutrients are reaching my scalp.*


 
I think you're on to something there.  I think I may be lacking keratin because my nails are practically nubs.  When they do grow they're very fragile and break so easily.  I think most of my problems are internal.

I need to step up my eating habits (not to mention lose a minimum of 40 lbs.)

I'm hoping to reach all of my goals (overall good health, and long flowing locks) by the end of 2011.

I have to do something.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 29, 2010)

Lilpaw said:


> Okay, I know bantu knots and braid outs but what's a pineapple?


A pineapple is when you pile your hair on the very top of your head and secure it loosely with a scrunchi or scarf. It keeps your hair from getting squished.


----------



## afrodominicana (Dec 30, 2010)

I cut all of my hair off and now im bald like India Arie so I strongly doubt that I will make it to WL by the end of 2011. I think im gonna just watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 30, 2010)

Lawd...tomorrow is the last day of the year!!!!


----------



## anon123 (Dec 30, 2010)

soon2bsl said:


> Hey ladies! So I may be dropping out of this challenge. I've been doing a long term transition to natural for the past 18 months and just made my end of the year goal of MBL. I planned on being WL around May or June and grazing HL by Dec 2011, but I'm thinking of doing the BC in Jan. I straightened for Christmas but wasn't liking how thin my relaxed ends felt in comparison to my thick natural hair...so, I got a big urge to cut it and I did! I didn't cut it all over just the ends so I really don't know how much I took off but it's around 6 inches. I believe I'm between APL and BSL now. I'll be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines though!!



Congrats on your BC!  I've always wondered, is your user name Soon To Be SL, or Soon to BSL?



Iamhim said:


> I'll be honest with y'all up front. I suck at regimens. Most of the time I wear my hair in its natural curly state, whether it be a wash n go, or in a ponytail/bun. But I get bored from time to time and I'll do a roller set or flat iron my hair.  Sometimes I cowash, sometimes I use shampoo. I hardly ever deep condition. As a matter fact the only thing that I do on a regular basis is use Herbal Essence Hello Hydration as a leave in. I've used it so much in the past year, that I can't remember what my hair feels like without it. Anyway...good luck to all! I'll try to check in quarterly with updates!



Your hair is glorious.  It looks so . . . heavy.  I'm terrible at regimens, too.

Okay, I wash weekly, that's pretty consistent.  I usually detangle before washing as I don't like detangling on soaking wet hair. My hair is fragile and breaks a lot when wet, also it coils up so skrong when wet.  I detangle in sections with oil or conditioner before washing.  I twist up each section as I go.  I shampoo and condition the hair in sections. Then I either (a) blow dry each section, put oil on it, and retwist for a twist out or (b) add leave-in and twist and leave to air dry.  If I did (a), I'll add some more moisturizing leave-in mid-week.  I wear buns 4-5 days a week.

My favorite products are:
Shampoos: Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo
Conditioner: Vo5 or Trader Joe's NS
Deep Conditioner: Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Treatment, Neutrogena Triple Moisture hair mask
Leave-in: coconut oil, castor oil, Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Buttercream

I'm going to try to deep condition more regularly to up my moisture and strength.  The Aveda is the best for that.  I have a soft bonnet dryer that I can use for that, too.

I plan to go back to Reniece (my stylist) 2-3 times this year for straightening and a trim.  My self-trims are uneven and I can trust her to cut exactly how much I want.  She also won't damage my hair with too much heat.

My starting picture (Dec 19, 2010):


----------



## BGT (Dec 30, 2010)

^^ mwedzi! I am just in love with your hair and that PERFECT v-shape!


----------



## BGT (Dec 30, 2010)

Just so I'm clear, WL is reached when your hair reaches the smallest part of your waist?


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 30, 2010)

BGT said:


> Just so I'm clear, WL is reached when your hair reaches the smallest part of your waist?



Correct


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Question...

Are you flat ironing for length check?


----------



## Lilpaw (Dec 30, 2010)

ckisland said:


> A pineapple is when you pile your hair on the very top of your head and secure it loosely with a scrunchi or scarf. It keeps your hair from getting squished.


Thanks ckisland!  That sounds like something I can try.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 30, 2010)

BGT said:


> Just so I'm clear, WL is reached when your hair reaches the smallest part of your waist?


 


The WL is the narrowest part of your torso


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am excited about these reveals-so far so good!


----------



## DarkandLovely (Dec 31, 2010)

I finally relaxed and flat ironed a few days after Christmas...so here is my start length. 





If I measured correctly I'm about 5 inches from WL...that'll be a little stretch for me b/c I think I only get 4.5 in a year.  I know my ends are uneven (that's just how it grows) but I'm not going to trim until WL.


----------



## reeses (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok so I washed this morning and these pictures are after washing. I let it air dry so if I post pictures of it all flat ironed it will be sometime tomorrow.

It is getting so thick! Love it  Can't wait to see everyone's starting pictures. Let the growing begin!!!!!!


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I can make it next year. I THINK Im almost there but I havent done a length check in the longest. Im sure I would have been there had I not been cutting on it for the longest.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm so excited for this challenge to start. I can't wait to see waist length!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't think I ever posted a starting pic.....






Happy New Year Everyone!!   

Waist Length here we come!!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 31, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> I don't think I ever posted a starting pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hair is super thick-wow-looks nice! Are you natural? Ok just checked the blog-nice! You are natural! You guys got me wanting to transition lately! Beautiful hair!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 1, 2011)

WL of 2011 is Officially kicked into gear


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 1, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Your hair is super thick-wow-looks nice! Are you natural? Ok just checked the blog-nice! You are natural! You guys got me wanting to transition lately! Beautiful hair!


 

thank you   yep, natural since birth lol!


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 1, 2011)

I want to join...please add my name.

I think I need about 5 inches to make WL.  I'm hoping to do MBL and WL in 2011 since there is only a matter of 2 to 3 inches b/t the two on me.  I measured today and posted my beginning picture in another thread.


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 1, 2011)

Mwedzi, I love your hair! Its so pretty!!!


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 1, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> I don't think I ever posted a starting pic.....
> 
> Happy New Year Everyone!!
> 
> Waist Length here we come!!!!



Hey I saw your blog!  I love your collection of hair sticks, And you hair is gorgeous and looks very healthy!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Ladies!!!!

Here are my starting pics...I'm not claiming full MBL till about Feb/March...Onward and Upward to WL!!!!!


----------



## exubah (Jan 1, 2011)

Well awright ladies.........................HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone and welcome!

Now lets get our GROW ON
:thatsall:


----------



## ckisland (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm posting this pic as my official 2011 starting point. Like Janet', I'll claim MBL when my hair passes my bra-strap. Hopefully I'll be 3-4in. past BSL by the time June or July comes around.


----------



## reeses (Jan 2, 2011)

I flat ironed today and I decided to post a picture of it straightened. I am finding that my hair likes heat. Go figure. I've been flat ironing every two weeks for about two months now and it seems to be working for me. I have also added ojon restorative hair treatment back into my routine. Love, love, love, ojon.


----------



## ckisland (Jan 2, 2011)

My hair's so dry . Not only was it dry today, it's been dry for few weeks now. I just keep adding leave-ins and changing them around, but the results have been the same. Using that **** curling iron!! Why did ya'll let me do it?!  My ends look atrocious. And when I ran my hand gently through my hair, I pulled back a small ball of hair . 

I need to get my moisture level back up. I'm going to cowash and rinse my hair everyday this week. I'm also bunning still like I said I would. Hopefully I can get this head in tip-top shape soon.


----------



## blackbarbietea (Jan 2, 2011)

I want in!!

I believe I will be at WL by Dec 2011.
My hair grows fast if I don't burn it off. So what I will be doing is:

1. Sew ins-2 monthes at a time. I will not be wearing my hair without a sew in for at least 8-9 monthes.
2. No flat ironing. No heat at all!
3. Oiling my scalp with grapeseed oil while in the sew ins.
4. No trimming. I will do a S&D before I put in my first sew in. But after that, I won't be cutting anything but my fake hair!
5. I'm about 3 monthes post relaxer. So I will not be putting any relaxer in my hair until after my 8-9 month period. I may decide to just completely transition and slowly cut off my relaxed ends. I'm not quite sure yet!

So this is what I'm doing to get to WL in 2011.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2011)

ckisland said:


> My hair's so dry . Not only was it dry today, it's been dry for few weeks now. I just keep adding leave-ins and changing them around, but the results have been the same. Using that **** curling iron!! Why did ya'll let me do it?!  My ends look atrocious. And when I ran my hand gently through my hair, I pulled back a small ball of hair .
> 
> I need to get my moisture level back up. I'm going to cowash and rinse my hair everyday this week. I'm also bunning still like I said I would. Hopefully I can get this head in tip-top shape soon.



I usually like to clarify and then use deep moisturizers when my hair is leaning too much to one side. Start with a clean pallet type thing.  

Have you tried steaming in a deep conditioner. Also, if you don't have one of those the Self Heating Conditioning caps at Sally's for $2.50. You put your conditioner on put that cap on for 3 hours and You should have some moist hair


----------



## Xavier (Jan 2, 2011)

I had a setback ladies...I was full BSL(below bra) and now I am back to BSL(top of bra) and a little past shoulder length in the front. I am so upset by this. 

I really want to make it to WL by the end of this year. I am joining the challenge. I have been wearing braids for two weeks now and this will be my Protective Style of chose for most of this year.


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 2, 2011)

My starting pictures!

Its been 7 weeks since my last relaxer and since I wasn't ready to relax it again I flat ironed it to get a length check.  Hopefully I won't be flat ironing again until the end of the year!










I got the usual shedding and breakage...





Once I finished and took a pic, I noticed that my middle looked thin and my ends were uneven 





So I decided to let my cousin trim it. She didn't trim much, I think she was afraid I would have a heart attack if she cut it too short.  So anyway here is my official starting picture!





Waist Length 2011....(clicking my heels) I think I can, I think can!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ckisland (Jan 2, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I usually like to clarify and then use deep moisturizers when my hair is leaning too much to one side. Start with a clean pallet type thing.
> 
> Have you tried steaming in a deep conditioner. Also, if you don't have one of those the Self Heating Conditioning caps at Sally's for $2.50. You put your conditioner on put that cap on for 3 hours and You should have some moist hair


Thank you for this! I shampooed not too long ago and I did a DC with coconut milk but my hair felt like crap afterwards. Is coconut milk a substitute for a protein dc? I'm guessing that it is and I'm guessing that it was too much for my hair. When I take my bun down to rinse, I'll see if my hair feels any better now. If not, I will be clarifiying and deep conditioning tonight.


----------



## BGT (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm joining. I believe I can make it by year end. I don't have a starting pic (at the moment), but I am full BSL. 

I plan to do a mixture of rollersets, braids, PS's, and sew-ins to reached WL by the end of the year. I plan on stretching 12-16 weeks and doing DC treatments every week and protein treatments every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking good everyone!

Here is my starting pic


----------



## prettynatural (Jan 3, 2011)

........................


----------



## Lovelylife (Jan 3, 2011)

My longest strands are very near to waistlength. It gives me hope.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2011)

First thing I am doing when my hair is WL is wearing a SIDe BUN with my clipin bang. I am going to love it! I am going to have a piece of hair peeking out


----------



## ckisland (Jan 3, 2011)

My cowashing and rinsing worked!! My hair feels so much better and my ends are improving. So I'm going to stick with wet bunning for now.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 3, 2011)

^^^^Yay, glad everything worked out for you  
I was waiting on you to post and update


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd love to join you ladies!  WL 2011 all the way baby!!!! 

I plan to moisturize or baggy daily
Stay bunned up
massage my scalp with EOs a few days a week
cowash weekly

I'll post a starting pic once I straighten and trim.

HHG!!!! :bouncegre


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's my starting pic. My hair is in a twistout, but I will update you all again when I blow it out next month. Last time I checked I had about 5 inches to go to WL.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 4, 2011)

Just checking in to say a big    ladies!!!


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 4, 2011)

I cut about three and a half inches off a few weeks ago, 1 inch at one point and 2 1/2 at another point and now instead of being one inch from BSL I'm a half inch from BLS...I'm still transitioning and it's getting on my last nerve...God knows I would cut the damaged hair off but I would look like I have a mullet....PARTY IN THE FRONT! BIDNESS IN THE BACK! Lol but yeah I'm planning on waiting it out till may which shouldn't be a problem because it grows fast and my growth aids b poppin...


----------



## Aireen (Jan 4, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Hello everyone, I took a long break from LHCF and I've only been popping in recently for a short time now but I decided to check-in. I hope everyone is doing well on their haircare journey and the new year brings lots of growth.   

I think I've only updated with pictures once (if you missed that, the same picture is in my signature) but I will be again for this year sometime between now and March depending on when I get my relaxer. I am now air-drying instead of blow-drying to get my hair to the best possible health that I can under its conditions and to also retain as much length as I can. For now my regimen is wash, condition, and air-dry with no leave-ins, moisturizers, oils, or butters included. Due to this, I stress heavily on conditioners to help maintain manageability, length, and a proper moisture/protein balance. I've been slacking on taking my multi-vitamins but I'm hoping I'll change that with my new year's resolutions by at least taking a regular dose every other day. 

Anyway that's it for now, I know that was very abrupt, I'll be back with new pictures soon! HHG everyone! 

*ETA*: I just realized one of the objectives is to come in and update regularly with my other challenges. Since I copy and paste my updates to each thread, I'll try to be here at least monthly for an update. I won't have much to add but I'll try to at least add a line or two concerning my hair especially since it's already 2011.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2011)

My starting pic


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 4, 2011)

^^^^^Is your shirt where wl is on you? If so, you will be there quick, fast and in a hurry!  Lookin good!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2011)

Naturallista said:


> ^^^^^Is your shirt where wl is on you? If so, you will be there quick, fast and in a hurry! Lookin good!


 
Yes, My first roll I was trying to hide that disgrace LOL, I was like  don't want to scare people. Hey I have four boys LOL Let me roll like that. LOL

Yes it is waist on me. Thanks so much. I hope to make it with no issues. I had to change the way I wash my hair and as of two weeks ago I noticed double the mount of product needs to be used then before


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 4, 2011)

*Hey ladies, I'm just coming in to say "Hey"*

*Update:Ive been wearing my hair in braids(individuals) since the 27th, no hair added, and I'm trying to keep them in until the 27th of this month, big challenge for me.  Ive also haven't been using my S Curl and Carefree curl for moisture while Ive had the braids. Ive been using Pantene Curly "Dry to moisturized" conditioner, Hollywood Beauty Olive Cream, and Olive Oil. Currently waiting on my Karen's Body Beautiful Creamylicious.*


----------



## ~*Zai*~ (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Ladies just checking in. I let my hair run free for one day and here is an updated pic *in siggy).
Then back bunning and curly wigs.

Just cowash every 2-3weeks
DC 2Xmonthly
Mosturize daily (Sta-soft-fro)
No Heat


----------



## Janet' (Jan 5, 2011)

@JJamiah...Girl, your hair has a mind of its own!!!! Go head, wit ya bad self!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @JJamiah...Girl, your hair has a mind of its own!!!! Go head, wit ya bad self!!!!!



Why because it is stuck in my BRA LOLOLOLOLOL    I was like  but then I was like  and  then drunk:

after all that I just was like oh well. lololol


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jan 5, 2011)

jjamiah you'll be there in absolutely no time!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 5, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Why because it is stuck in my BRA LOLOLOLOLOL    I was like  but then I was like  and  then drunk:
> 
> after all that I just was like oh well. lololol



No, silly goose!!! Because it is grow, grow, growing!!!!


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 5, 2011)

Ugh I'm still grazing BSL, I guess I have "lead hairs" that are about a half inch past BSL but I want to be full glorious BSL by the end of February!! 

And why does my hair seem short to me when it's the longest its been in my adult life?

I'm going to put it into overdrive. I'm going to do scalp massages with Claudie's elixer every night. I will be back with a picture at the end of February when I get to full glorious BSL. 

I wear my hair down everyday and I still believe I will make my goals without protective styling. It's important to me to wear it this way because you better believe when it gets down to my waist I'm not going to want to wear it in a bun. I figure I better learn how to retain my hair now so I'll be able to retain it then.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy New Year Divas!

I am 6 inches away from WL and I'm ready to do this!  My year end update is in my siggy!  Retention is my game plan this year.  No more bandwagons, no more growth aids except my sulfur/jbco mix and I"m trying to deny the PJ in me.  I'm gonna stick to my regi to avoid setbacks.  Let's get it!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Jan 7, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> My starting pic



goodness! how do you keep all that gorgeous hair under that short wig?


----------



## s4pphir3 (Jan 7, 2011)

My Update: 

When i straightened my hair this month I was a bit disappointed b/c of how thin it was and b/c I thought it was the same length that I had in Sept. Well after comparing photos I realized that it did grow, the layers are still there but they are longer than before which I'm happy about. Also after a much needed trim it looks healthier, I think it's safe to say that I dont have heat damage anymore. Wl definitely seems possible this year! 

HHG Ladies!!


----------



## Carisa (Jan 7, 2011)

Today I measure my hair (I usually measure while wet with my braids in) and now i have 7 inches to go before reaching WL.  When i last measured in september I had about 9 inches to go.  I hope to reach bsl by july (fingers crossed)


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2011)

s4pphir3 said:


> goodness! how do you keep all that gorgeous hair under that short wig?


 

Beehive cornrows lay my LF/Wigs down like no ones business. I honestly love rocking my short wigs right now  I am in short hair faze. IF not for the braids I doubt I'd wig it like I do


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 7, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Beehive cornrows lay my LF/Wigs down like no ones business. I honestly love rocking my short wigs right now  I am in short hair faze. IF not for the braids I doubt I'd wig it like I do



Do you do this yourself or have someone else braid it for you?


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 7, 2011)

Kimbosheart said:


> Ugh I'm still grazing BSL, I guess I have "lead hairs" that are about a half inch past BSL but I want to be full glorious BSL by the end of February!!
> 
> *And why does my hair seem short to me when it's the longest its been in my adult life?*
> 
> ...



Regarding the bolded statement above - I totally know what you mean. Its like the longer my hair gets, the longer I want it to be.  When my hair was chin length, I told myself that once it reached BSL I was going to get bi-monthly trims and maintain it at that length. (I don't know what I was thinking!) Now BSL doesn't seem as long as I once thought it was.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 7, 2011)

Iamhim said:


> Do you do this yourself or have someone else braid it for you?


 

My cousin braids it up for me   I am so appreciative for that 
I have braided it before but those were some ugly cornrows but they did the job. I can do other peoples just the hand curve on my own head is something I will have to learn


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 8, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> My cousin braids it up for me   I am so appreciative for that
> I have braided it before but those were some ugly cornrows but they did the job. I can do other peoples just the hand curve on my own head is something I will have to learn



Oooohhh okay. I don't have anyone to braid my hair for me.  But I would like to one day to get a wig. I can braid my own hair but I've never tried a beehive cornrow and it doesn't seem like something that I can do myself anyway.


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been trying for years...
I'm about 4-5 inches away from WL. If I don't get there by New Year's Eve, I quit!


----------



## january noir (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies!  I joined this challenge with hopeful/wishful thinking when I was APL.   I know I won't be WL in 2011 or 2012!  

Last night I went to get my touchup and my length only changed a tad.  My hair care consultant and I talked and he suggested that I may have reached my terminal length.  I was  to hear that.   I know there have been discussions about that here on LHCF, but I trust him and know he knows what he's talking about.  I know that God is in control and if I continue to do what I'm doing I will see a breakthrough.

Anyoo, I will continue to follow good hair care practices and just live life.  
Regardless of that discussion, I am just grateful for healthy hair at any length.
I will continue to nourish and hydrate my body with whole food and plenty of pure water.
Prayerfully, that will make the difference.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 8, 2011)

Iamhim said:


> Oooohhh okay. I don't have anyone to braid my hair for me. But I would like to one day to get a wig. I can braid my own hair but I've never tried a beehive cornrow and it doesn't seem like something that I can do myself anyway.


 
Guess what My first set came out looking like lumpy grumpy the spots that were regular like going from the nape to the back of my ear was okay going from ear to front forehead was hard LOL, as I come further to the front it got normal again, really it was the left side of my head that you can tell was  when you looked at it. 

I guess the more we try the better it will look.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 8, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> I've been trying for years...
> I'm about 4-5 inches away from WL. If I don't get there by New Year's Eve, I quit!



  Don't quit!!!! 4 to 5 inches is very close!!!! We're here to support you!   



january noir said:


> Hi Ladies!  I joined this challenge with hopeful/wishful thinking when I was APL.   I know I won't be WL in 2011 or 2012!
> 
> Last night I went to get my touchup and my length only changed a tad.  My hair care consultant and I talked and he suggested that I may have reached my terminal length.  I was  to hear that.   I know there have been discussions about that here on LHCF, but I trust him and know he knows what he's talking about.  I know that God is in control and if I continue to do what I'm doing I will see a breakthrough.
> 
> ...



I hope that you haven't reached your terminal length! I'm sure that you do trust your consultant, but he even said that you "may" have reached it...Keep hope alive, hang out in here- we'll get there together!!!


----------



## january noir (Jan 8, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Don't quit!!!! 4 to 5 inches is very close!!!! We're here to support you!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you haven't reached your terminal length! I'm sure that you do trust your consultant, but he even said that you "may" have reached it...Keep hope alive, hang out in here- we'll get there together!!!



Thanks for the support pretty lady Janet'!


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 8, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Don't quit!!!! 4 to 5 inches is very close!!!! We're here to support you!


I think 90% of the reason I haven't reached WL is excessive trimming and the other 10% being breakage. I intend to get a handle on both of those issues this year.


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok I posted my start pic


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 9, 2011)

I NEED to join this challenge!
I'm currently at MBL but I suffered a bit of a setback with protein overload( all better now) and will need to trim at my next touch up and go back to BSL. So I'm shooting for WL by December 2011!


----------



## exubah (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, I wanted to post a pic of my true starting length but this would have to do since the camera freaked out after this one test shot (hair shown not combed and not straight)



I actually have about 3.5 - 4 inches until I'm WL.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy Sunday Ladies!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 10, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Happy Sunday Ladies!!!




* Janet, I had to thank you personally because thou truly so give motivation to those who ask for it, need it those who didnt know they did. Making sure everyone hoeyrs faith in the unseen. Your an inspiration 

I keep thinking "if I graze it" then when I read your post I get all "I can make it" ((..Laughing..))*


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2011)

Good Monday Everyone,
I am in braids still for the next 2 weeks. I am rocking my Blair wig. I have to actually grease and spray my braids down on Wed. 

I hope all of you are doing well  Have a great day.


----------



## Janet' (Jan 10, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> * Janet, I had to thank you personally because thou truly so give motivation to those who ask for it, need it those who didnt know they did. Making sure everyone hoeyrs faith in the unseen. Your an inspiration
> 
> I keep thinking "if I graze it" then when I read your post I get all "I can make it" ((..Laughing..))*



Aww! Thanks!!!!  I really appreciate that and I'm glad that I can help! You really ARE going to make it   



JJamiah said:


> Good Monday Everyone,
> I am in braids still for the next 2 weeks. I am rocking my Blair wig. I have to actually grease and spray my braids down on Wed.
> 
> I hope all of you are doing well  Have a great day.



I am off today- snow day in Atlanta!!! So, my hair will probably stay up in this bonnet, lol! Happy Monday to you!!!


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 10, 2011)

Janet' said:


> I am off today- snow day in Atlanta!!! So, my hair will probably stay up in this bonnet, lol! Happy Monday to you!!!



Hi Janet'!!  

Happy Monday to everyone! 

I am moving from Chicago to Atlanta in March. My mom has been in ATL for 3 years now, she says that it gets really crazy down there and all the schools close when there is just a little bit of snow! I hope it warms up down there before I move...I'm try to get AWAY from the cold!! LOL.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^ I see the news where the guy In Atlanta is skiing in the street. Looks fun  
Tomorrow we are expecting another 8 inches here. On top of the 2 feet plus, on top of the 5 inches now an additional 8 inches. LOL


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 10, 2011)

JJamiah, what part of the country are you in? Are you in ATL?


----------



## Janet' (Jan 10, 2011)

Iamhim said:


> Hi Janet'!!
> 
> Happy Monday to everyone!
> 
> I am moving from Chicago to Atlanta in March. My mom has been in ATL for 3 years now, she says that it gets really crazy down there and all the schools close when there is just a little bit of snow! I hope it warms up down there before I move...I'm try to get AWAY from the cold!! LOL.



Well, well, well :welcome3: Can't wait to have you!!!! It does get crazy...I think because it's not just snow, but we get ice really bad here...Like now, it's sleet and freezing rain and a little bit of snow so it makes the roads bad and yes, I'm in education and they've closed schools today and they will probably be closed thru Wednesday because the temperature is so low...

Atlanta definitely doesn't compare to Chicago when it comes to the cold. I have a friend who lives in Oak Park (I visit her twice a year) and yeah-you guys get serious wind and cold!!!



JJamiah said:


> ^^^ I see the news where the guy In Atlanta is skiing in the street. Looks fun
> Tomorrow we are expecting another 8 inches here. On top of the 2 feet plus, on top of the 5 inches now an additional 8 inches. LOL



Lol. I know you guys probably laugh at us with our 3 to 4 inches and they shut EVERYTHING down!!!! I couldn't imagine 2 feet plus...that's SERIOUS snow!!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 10, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Aww! Thanks!!!!  I really appreciate that and I'm glad that I can help! You really ARE going to make it
> 
> 
> 
> I am off today- snow day in Atlanta!!! So, my hair will probably stay up in this bonnet, lol! Happy Monday to you!!!



* Anytime, . I really do hope I am going too. I'm working hard for it. Your going to make it flight along with me. As will as the others here 

Ahh the snow, we got snow here for one day, unlike Atlanta it surely didnt stick, ((..Laughing..))*


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 10, 2011)

So this year, I've re committed to twice daily moisturizing of my ends. I was slacking off but restarted in Dec and my knot prevention and manageability have improved. I'm doing weekly deep conditioning and may add henna back to the regimen. The ceramide oils are working well. Let's see what else. Vitamins. I take ultra nourish hair.

I wanted to try the sulfur challenge but IDK with the smell whether I'll be able to do it.


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 10, 2011)

Awwww, thank you!! Since I won't too many people when I get there I'll be on the lookout for an LHCF meetup in the ATL area!! 



Janet' said:


> Atlanta definitely doesn't compare to Chicago when it comes to the cold.  I have a friend who lives in Oak Park (I visit her twice a year) and  yeah-you guys get serious wind and cold!!!



Girl tell me about it! That's one of the main reasons I can't wait to get up outta here....quick, fast, and in a hurry!!!! I can honestly say I'm used to it now...but I won't miss the weather at all! 

One thing I am concerned about is my hair......I know climate and water changes can wreck havoc on hair, skin, and nails. erplexed I am going to have to be really careful if I want to make WL by December. Lots of protective styling and very little heat.


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jan 11, 2011)

I did a ponytail rollerset and dried half under the hooded dryer and half air-dried (this was not intentional I just hate sitting under the dryer) and I loved the results. My hair was staight w/ no direct heat and it was soo much quicker than a full roller set. I think I'm gonna have to incorporate this into my reggie to help me retain all of my growth to inc my chance of reaching WL this year b/c I'm a slower grower.


----------



## lalla (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm MBL for now. I hope I'll be WL by june this year. 

 I've decided not to use heat anymore. My technique is not good enough and passing the iron multiple times just causes breakage and lots of split ends. 

I'll DC once a week, henna once to twice a month and moisturize regularly. 

Instead of dusting/ S&Ding  too often, I have scheduled a small trim (0,5cms) every 3 months.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just poking my head in to say hi! 

Right now I'm sitting under my steamer with a little Alter Ego.  This is my first time using it.  I hope I'm happy with the results.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 11, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ I see the news where the guy In Atlanta is skiing in the street. Looks fun
> Tomorrow we are expecting another 8 inches here. On top of the 2 feet plus, on top of the 5 inches now an additional 8 inches. LOL



I am planning to come to Atlanta this weekend for my birthday, all that snow better be gone and the streets clean.  LOL


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2011)

MrsHouston said:


> I am planning to come to Atlanta this weekend for my birthday, all that snow better be gone and the streets clean. LOL


 
Girl, I hate to tell you this, but they're expecting the ice to be here for a minute and then on Saturday there's supposed to be more icy rain.


----------



## LayneJ (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I need about 5 inches to make WL. After a big trim today (I really needed it), here is my starting point:





HHG ladies!


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to join in as well.

I am going to probably get my hair straightened every 2 weeks...wear it curly for a week and a half...curly for 4 days...back to straight..etc..

I noticed the more I wear my hair straight, the more I retain length because it is always detangled and not getting knots, etc...

In the summer I will probably go to 2 strand twists and re do them every 2 weeks.


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 11, 2011)

LayneJ said:


> I think I need about 5 inches to make WL. After a big trim today (I really needed it), here is my starting point:
> 
> HHG ladies!



Pretty! Nothing like a nice trim to start a new year and new challenge, Your ends look nice!


----------



## SingBrina (Jan 11, 2011)

My hair is finally healthy and after cutting it back two inches... it grew back in two months and now its a few centimeters pass bra strap 
(Excuse the mess lol)
Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 11, 2011)

*...........................................*

...........................................


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> _If you're in the Hairfinity Challenge, you may have already seen this._
> 
> I've been reluctant to post my Hairfinity results for the first month because I didn't have a true starting pic for when I started taking the vitamins (Dec 4th) because my hair was in cornrows. However, most of my results came from December alone. Anyway, the first picture was taken 11/06 which was when I last dyed my roots, and the next picture was taken 01/06. I was really surprised at how much growth I got in the first month. I wasn't expecting real results until the third bottle. I started my second bottle last week, so I'll keep posting results at the end of each bottle. I also wanted to mention that I bleached and shaped up my eyebrows on 12/22 and not only are they back to black, they've grown back to how they were when I trimmed. Also, as you can kind of see in the last pic, my nails are growing. I've always had long nails, but they break easily and they're usually uneven. I think I'm ahead of schedule for MBL by the end of April.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats!  That's a good bit of new growth!  Keep going at this rate and you'll definitely make MBL by April.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 12, 2011)

LayneJ said:


> I think I need about 5 inches to make WL. After a big trim today (I really needed it), here is my starting point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Your ends look good, and your hair is so beautiful. 

*


SingBrina said:


> My hair is finally healthy and after cutting it back two inches... it free back in two months and now its a few centimeters pass bra strap
> (Excuse the mess lol)
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



*Those few centimeters count. Your hair is beautiful, and shinny. Your ends are looking nice by the way.*


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 12, 2011)

LayneJ said:


> I think I need about 5 inches to make WL. After a big trim today (I really needed it), here is my starting point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in love with your hair!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 12, 2011)

:Welcome3: new challengers, we're glad to have ya!!!! We've got some beautiful heads of hair here!!!!


----------



## ckisland (Jan 12, 2011)

I did it. I lasted 10 days before I relapsed and did a wash n'go . I swear I'm addicted to them. My hair's so cute and curly and I actually like the length again. I really enjoyed bunning but there's nothing like seeing my hair fly free. 

Is anyone else having the same problem with protective styling?


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 13, 2011)

ckisland said:


> I did it. I lasted 10 days before I relapsed and did a wash n'go . I swear I'm addicted to them. My hair's so cute and curly and I actually like the length again. I really enjoyed bunning but there's nothing like seeing my hair fly free.
> 
> Is anyone else having the same problem with protective styling?



*I used to have that problem, I loved how my hair looked down with only conditioner in it. The beauty of my hair flowing freely, the way the curls would be so defined, but then reality hit me. I'm loving the way it looks but its not healthy like that. My ends were drying out quicker than I could save them. My hair ended up losing life, and my ends became thin. Mind you I did still use oil and things. 
Protective styling isn't always fun, it doesn't show off your hair the way you'd like for it to, but it is growing and being healthy. I say braids aren't always fun because there is only so much you can do, but BUNS I absolutely love. I wore them faithfully last year. 
When you come into a bump, and you feel like "hey I think I'm going to do a wash and go today" Remind yourself of your Goal, and what you told yourself you would do to achieve it, the benefits you will receive from doing it. You can make your BUNS different, to the side, up high, down low, in two. Make it where you know you can keep up with it. Make it as loving as you make your wash-and-gos 
*​


----------



## exubah (Jan 13, 2011)

If there is anyone that joined the challenge 1/1/11 or before and notice that their name is not on the official challenger's list, please PM me.

For everyone that joined the challenge after 1/1/11, WELCOME, and you are still considered a member around these parts!!!!!!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 14, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Hi everyone, I recently did an update but decided to do another one to say that I'm BSB!  I haven't relaxed yet so no update pictures until then. I should be happier, but right now I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting that I just want to be WL already. BSB does NOT feel long AT ALL — I actually still feel like I'm SL to be honest.  Oh well, I'm satisfied since I was starting to get discouraged after seeing other people's fast progress. 

Anyway, that's it for now; I hope you're all doing well and that you're seeing tons of progress on your hair journeys, HHG!


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey ladies, I'm sad to say that I am dropping out of this challenge. As some of you ladies know I am transitioning out from heat damaged to natural and after platting my hair tonight I realized that I have a long way to go before all my hair is one length and all natural.The back is all natural but the front and some parts of the middle are at a cross roads. I've put myself on a low manipulation regimen till April then no matter what my hair is looking like I will get a shape up to try and even things out. The farthest I will get this year realistically is MBL My natural hair in the back reaches BSL so I'm hoping with some growth aids ONLY on the areas with more HD hair I can catch it up. Not giving up just being realistic. Lets hope I will be able to rejoin sometime this year. Happy hair growing ladies.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 15, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sad to say that I am dropping out of this challenge. As some of you ladies know I am transitioning out from heat damaged to natural and after platting my hair tonight I realized that I have a long way to go before all my hair is one length and all natural.The back is all natural but the front and some parts of the middle are at a cross roads. I've put myself on a low manipulation regimen till April then no matter what my hair is looking like I will get a shape up to try and even things out. The farthest I will get this year realistically is MBL My natural hair in the back reaches BSL so I'm hoping with some growth aids ONLY on the areas with more HD hair I can catch it up. Not giving up just being realistic. Lets hope I will be able to rejoin sometime this year. Happy hair growing ladies.



*Well, I can understand you wanting to leave. Its sad to see anyone drop out of the Challenge. I'm sure you'll be back, I hope you come back. Because realistically ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE. The beauty in the unknown is remarkable  

You've got 11 and a half more months to go, you'll make it  
*​


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2011)

Iamhim said:


> JJamiah, what part of the country are you in? Are you in ATL?



So sorry I didn't see this. I live in New Jersey


----------



## Janet' (Jan 15, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Hi everyone, I recently did an update but decided to do another one to say that I'm BSB!  I haven't relaxed yet so no update pictures until then. I should be happier, but right now I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting that I just want to be WL already. BSB does NOT feel long AT ALL — I actually still feel like I'm SL to be honest.  Oh well, I'm satisfied since I was starting to get discouraged after seeing other people's fast progress.
> 
> Anyway, that's it for now; I hope you're all doing well and that you're seeing tons of progress on your hair journeys, HHG!



  on making BSB and  to the Hairnorexic Club!!!   



QueenFee said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sad to say that I am dropping out of this challenge. As some of you ladies know I am transitioning out from heat damaged to natural and after platting my hair tonight I realized that I have a long way to go before all my hair is one length and all natural.The back is all natural but the front and some parts of the middle are at a cross roads. I've put myself on a low manipulation regimen till April then no matter what my hair is looking like I will get a shape up to try and even things out. The farthest I will get this year realistically is MBL My natural hair in the back reaches BSL so I'm hoping with some growth aids ONLY on the areas with more HD hair I can catch it up. Not giving up just being realistic. Lets hope I will be able to rejoin sometime this year. Happy hair growing ladies.




Ahh, don't leave us   Even if you only reach MBL, we would love to have you!!!!! Don't give up on yourself!!! I'm a good cheerleader, I promise, lol!!!!


----------



## exubah (Jan 15, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> Hey ladies, I'm sad to say that I am dropping out of this challenge. As some of you ladies know I am transitioning out from heat damaged to natural and after platting my hair tonight I realized that I have a long way to go before all my hair is one length and all natural.The back is all natural but the front and some parts of the middle are at a cross roads. I've put myself on a low manipulation regimen till April then no matter what my hair is looking like I will get a shape up to try and even things out. The farthest I will get this year realistically is MBL My natural hair in the back reaches BSL so I'm hoping with some growth aids ONLY on the areas with more HD hair I can catch it up. Not giving up just being realistic. Lets hope I will be able to rejoin sometime this year. Happy hair growing ladies.



WL 2011 will be here whenever you/your hair decide you/it wants to rejoin us starry-eyed WL ladies!!!!   We never want to see a challenger go.....we will of course cajole and tempt you  to stay but in the end we will respect your decision.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 16, 2011)

yesterday I wore Anita (my Beyonce Lace Front) LOL 
She is definitely something fierce  

I have 1 week and 3 days to remove my braids. 
I am truly trying to stay on schedule with my pre plans for the year.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 16, 2011)

Janet' said:


> on making BSB and  to the Hairnorexic Club!!!



Thank you dearest Janet. Oh and I know right?   I was thinking, "So this is how thinking your hair is really shrimpy is like? "


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello Ladies here are my starter pics:


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome CurlyMoo!!!


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome CurlyMoo, not too far to go!  Happy Growing!


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 17, 2011)

Starting pic. in siggy hhg


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 19, 2011)

*Welcome* *CurlyMoo*

*I bought some new oils to add to my regimen, I will tell you about them when I add them in.

I've decided to take my hair out on the 21st and not the 27th like I'd planned. I'm either going to rebraid my haie on the 23rd or bun it until the 2nd. I haven't decided yet :/

Opinions anyone? *


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 19, 2011)

I say you bun, give your hair a chance to rest for a week  




PeculiarDaye said:


> *Welcome* *CurlyMoo*
> 
> *I bought some new oils to add to my regimen, I will tell you about them when I add them in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh and good morning!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

Just checking in. I washed my hair Mon night so im back to my wash and go pony!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 19, 2011)

Iamhim said:


> I say you bun, give your hair a chance to rest for a week



*I might just do it that way... If I can help it *


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello All!

I've been bunning all week and am planning to do a Henna application on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 21, 2011)

thaidreams said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I've been bunning all week and am planning to do a Henna application on Friday or Saturday.



* Any pictures of the lovely buns? 
*


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah some new bun photos would be nice!


----------



## princessdi (Jan 22, 2011)

It's been a while since I last posted updates and I'm happy to say that I finally got my reggie down for 2011 -- Nice & Simple!!

Here's my reggie:

Co-wash daily - with Tresemme Smooth Conditioner Vitamin H & Silk Proteins.

Overnight Treatment (Friday's) - Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus mixed w/avocado oil and wheat germ oil.

Weekly (Saturday)

Wash - Victoria Secret Nourish & Healthy Hydrated Shampoo.

Deep Condition - w/ a mix of Victoria Secret Nourish & healthy Conditioner, GVP Conditioning Balm, GPB Balancing Conditioner, and Neutrogena Triple Moisture Mask for 1 hour.

Rinse, apply Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave-in, seal with One 'n Only Argan Oil.

Vitamins--biotin, hair and nail vitamin, rub sulfur mixture to scalp twice per week.

Put in a bun or braid and put on a wig.

That's it!  Come on WL...


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jan 22, 2011)

Princessdi.  Maybe it's just me but your hair already looks longer than WL maybe you meant to joint the tailbone length challenge if not you probably should...either way your hair looks gorgeous


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 22, 2011)

Isnt she alreadt wl??? Im confused!                                    I          





princessdi said:


> It's been a while since I last posted updates and I'm happy to say that I finally got my reggie down for 2011 -- Nice & Simple!!
> 
> Here's my reggie:
> 
> ...


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 22, 2011)

Pretty hair princessdi! Are you going for WL unstreched? Cause it looks like you are already there to me!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 24, 2011)

*UPDATE*: So after neglecting to wash and take care of my hair for a considerable amount of time an inspection was needed. As a result, I'm going to add something new to my regimen which will be a pre-poo to my edges, nape, and ends. Ever since I was younger I have had trouble with my edges and nape but when I started my HHJ the condition of those two areas has significantly improved. Despite the improvement, I still feel like both of these sections of my hair have not reached their full potential so I will be doing this to give more attention and care to get added growth as a result of the retention I hope to receive. I've added my ends into this experiment since they're the oldest part of the hair and for prevention of deterioration. I hope to reap better results after I go to my stylist for a touch up since my ends will be freshly trimmed and I can properly judge how well the protection of this pre-poo is.

Another change I've added in is the decision to go back to my old staples. I've repurchased ORS Hair Mayonnaise and Motions Moisture Plus. At the start of my HHJ, my hair took off with the ORS, it added moisture along with durability which was something I needed at the time. The MMP is an older favourite that I've used a few times and that my stylist uses after she relaxes and neutralizes my hair.  

Below I've added pictures of the start of this experiment as well as the pre-poo mixture I'm using just for fun. The mixture contains HE HH, HE LRT, Yes to Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner, EVOO, and molasses. I'm really excited about this because I just know I'll get the results I want — softer, smoother, longer edges/nape along with protected ends. I also get to use up all the extra conditioner in my stash that is just mediocre. Since I just used up the first two products I added to my mixture, it will be modified frequently. Also, I plan to switch from EVOO to Safflower or Sunflower Oil to gain the added benefits of ceremides. I also want to stop sneaking EVOO from my mum's kitchen since she notices when it's going down.  The main components of this will always be molasses, oil, and conditioner; I might add honey later on.


----------



## Aireen (Jan 24, 2011)

*CONTINUED EDIT*: Took off personal pictures.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 24, 2011)

^^ Aireen your hair looks great!!! and your new pre-poo reggie looks promising. Looking forward to seeing your progress. And Motions Moisture Plus is great ♥ Glad u came to your senses LOL. One day we should honestly plan a BSS day lol. (One day in the future when my PJ stash is non-existent lol)


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm just wearing cornrows under my wigs...so easy...my regimen is literally to spray my braids and oil my ends. I'm using this as an oppotuniry to use up my spray leave-ins and oils (all of which are in abundance in my room...but I'm working through them


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 24, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: So after neglecting to wash and take care of my hair for a considerable about of time an inspection was needed. As a result, I'm going to add something new to my regimen which will be a pre-poo to my edges, nape, and ends. Ever since I was younger I have had trouble with my edges and nape but when I started my HHJ the condition of those two areas has significantly improved. Despite the improvement, I still feel like both of these sections of my hair have not reached their full potential so I will be doing this to give more attention and care to get added growth as a result of the retention I hope to receive. I've added my ends into this experiment since they're the oldest part of the hair and for prevention of deterioration. I hope to reap better results after I go to my stylist for a touch up since my ends will be freshly trimmed and I can properly judge how well the protection of this pre-poo is.
> 
> Another change I've added in is the decision to go back to my old staples. I've repurchased ORS Hair Mayonnaise and Motions Moisture Plus. At the start of my HHJ, my hair took off with the ORS, it added moisture along with durability which was something I needed at the time. The MMP is an older favourite that I've used a few times and that my stylist uses after she relaxes and neutralizes my hair.
> 
> ...



Dear Lawd Chile, you are going to have me at home cleaning out my fridge and all of my cabinets!   My edges and ends could use some extra TLC!!  

P.S, what's molasses forerplexed


----------



## Aireen (Jan 24, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> ^^ Aireen your hair looks great!!! and your new pre-poo reggie looks promising. Looking forward to seeing your progress. And *Motions Moisture Plus is great ♥ Glad u came to your senses LOL*. One day we should honestly plan a BSS day lol. (One day in the future when my PJ stash is non-existent lol)



*I know, right?! *

Thanks, girl! Yeah we totally should plan one haha, my stash got bigger but thankfully I decided to do this to get rid of the big bottle of Yes to Cucumbers. I always assume products for naturals would work great on relaxed hair too, WRONG in this case.  



xmasbaby78 said:


> Dear Lawd Chile, you are going to have me at home cleaning out my fridge and all of my cabinets!   My edges and ends could use some extra TLC!!
> 
> P.S, what's molasses forerplexed



Do it haha, I love clearing out clutter, it's a hobby. That reminds me I have to give away some clothing...

The molasses is for moisture, it has tannins that "act" like protein to make the hair stronger but it actually helps with moisturizing hair or drawing moisture to the hair. (<- One of those, I read it on LHCF.) I'm going to BABY my ends if that's what it takes.


----------



## tthreat08 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been wearing my hair up in a bun with face framing curls for the past couple weeks.  I am LOVING this little regiman I sort of defaulted into out of sheer laziness.  I wash and deep condition  every weekend, then air dry in 2 braids.  While my hair is drying, I wear my wig.  On Sunday night, I take down the braids, flat iron the ends and create curls around my face.  I then moisturize and pull up the bulk of my hair in a bun.  Then I do it all over again the next weekend.  Hopefully, this regi will help me get to  waistlength even faster as I am essentially protective styling 100% of the time. We'll see...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 25, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Welcome* *CurlyMoo*
> 
> *I bought some new oils to add to my regimen, I will tell you about them when I add them in.*
> 
> ...


 
Thank you PD, I'm feeling really lazy with my hair now. It's possible not making my 2010 goal is feuling these feelings.

I got some nice oils for a really good price from a co-workers mother who deals in natural foods. I got Lavender, Peppermint, Tea Tree and Rosemary oil at $5 per 4oz bottle. I've been using it in a suffer mix.


----------



## princessdi (Jan 25, 2011)

tayflea said:


> Princessdi. Maybe it's just me but your hair already looks longer than WL maybe you meant to joint the tailbone length challenge if not you probably should...either way your hair looks gorgeous


 
I don't know.  I'm confused.  My hair really doesn't look WL to me.  I thought I was full MBL.  Maybe it's full WL that I'm trying to achieve.  Should I be in the HL challenge, if there is such a thing?

Help!!erplexed


----------



## princessdi (Jan 25, 2011)

Iamhim said:


> Pretty hair princessdi! Are you going for WL unstreched? Cause it looks like you are already there to me!


 
I guess I'm going for full WL.  I really didn't know I am considered WL...maybe I should be in the HL challenge.


----------



## prettynatural (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey! I want to check in!

I am trying out some new things. I have many goals to accomplish, so here we go:
1. pre-poo with wheat germ oil and coconut oil
2. Wash with AO White Camelia or Blue Camomile Shampoo
3. Condition with AO
4.Spray or rub in Aloe Vera Juice
5. Let air dry to about 80%, then spray Hawaiian Silkky 14:1 or skip and seal in moisture with Wheatgerm oil. 

Scalp Care- Okay, dealing with hair loss and scalp issues. use oil infused with rosemary, cedarwood to scalp about 3-4 times per week and massage daily. 

Drink horsetail tea twice daily- it is working so well with me!!

My goals are to touch waist length and to grow out my crown and balding area in my crown and to keep my ends healthy with the ceramides since I cannot take protein well to thicken up my strands.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2011)

Ladies I am leaving this challenge. I made WL and I don't know if I will be going any further to HL but I guess I can think about it. 

I will continue my regimen and post pics in June

Before and after trim 

Ladies It has been a nice run. Thanks so much for all the encouragement Exubah


----------



## Iamhim (Jan 26, 2011)

AAwwww! Congrats!  I will miss your posts in here! 



JJamiah said:


> Ladies I am leaving this challenge. I made WL and I don't know if I will be going any further to HL but I guess I can think about it.
> 
> I will continue my regimen and post pics in June
> 
> ...


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 26, 2011)

No you won't I will be in here often LOL


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 26, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I am leaving this challenge. I made WL and I don't know if I will be going any further to HL but I guess I can think about it.
> 
> I will continue my regimen and post pics in June
> 
> ...




Congrats JJamiah!!!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies!
Haven't checked in in awhile soooo I flat ironed on the 23rd for DH birthday.  I won't be using direct heat anymore until I'm WL!

This is what I did yesterday and will more than likely be weekly routine (maybe twice a week if I get bored...like that really happens ) 
DC session last night with some products I purchased from Henna Sooq: Prepoo/scalp massage with Cocoveda oil (early yesterday morning) then last night shampooed with their Cocoveda shampoo bar (wonderful shampoo and will be trying the argan oil and moroccan clay bars as well). DC (steamed 20 min) with MHC Honey Hair Mask then added my ceramide oil mix (rice bran, sesame, & hemp seed oils) after steam (10 min) to seal conditioner. Followed by condition rinse with AO Island Naturals. Finally applied pure argan oil as a leave in  ...WOW is all I can say??? I put my hair in a ponytail and the next morning my hair was dry and tangle free!!! I could actually run my fingers & a padded brush (not something I usually do at all) through my natural hair! No breakage! And my hair was moisturized and low frizz!

Argan oil is a keeper and it's eeeeexcellent for flat ironing! 

Now I need to get more creative with my protective styling!


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 29, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I am leaving this challenge. I made WL and I don't know if I will be going any further to HL but I guess I can think about it.
> 
> I will continue my regimen and post pics in June
> 
> ...



Congrats on making WL! I can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful hair!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 30, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I am leaving this challenge. I made WL and I don't know if I will be going any further to HL but I guess I can think about it.
> 
> I will continue my regimen and post pics in June
> 
> ...


Wow you seem to have went from MBL to WL quick! Do you remember how long it was between MBL and WL for you?! Congrats girl-you deserve it!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Wow you seem to have went from MBL to WL quick! Do you remember how long it was between MBL and WL for you?! Congrats girl-you deserve it!


 

November 2010 I was MBL and 1/2011 I am WL

Honestly I think Cleansing my system and actually eating (I have the worst appetite) I started Eating food on the regular LOL

And I think it was more or less a shock to my system. I was told the cleansing got rid of free Radicals (Don't even ask I don't know) LOL and that it allowed my body to absorb nutrients better. 

As I said shock to my system I doubt the rapid will continue.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 30, 2011)

JJamiah, congrats on making waist length! and congrats to everyone else who made it! I can't wait to join you guys in the WL club


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Wow you seem to have went from MBL to WL quick! Do you remember how long it was between MBL and WL for you?! Congrats girl-you deserve it!


 
I am not Full WL I just am on limited challenges and wanted to maximize my challenge ability. LOL

Otherwise I have moved on to my last goal, I figure WL doesn't look Long  and I will gladly go on to the next length and get a nice trim at the end of the year.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 30, 2011)

From my brastrap to my waist is about 6 inches. So I should be there in December


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> JJamiah, congrats on making waist length! and congrats to everyone else who made it! I can't wait to join you guys in the WL club


 
Thanks so much


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> From my brastrap to my waist is about 6 inches. So I should be there in December


 
I agree you can definitely make it this year


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats JJamiah!  Thanks for all of YOUR encouragement.
Looking forward to your update in June.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow congrats JJamiah! 
Trying a new conditioner today, Hairveda Strinillah Deep Conditioner so we'll see how it works out.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 30, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Congrats JJamiah! Thanks for all of YOUR encouragement.
> Looking forward to your update in June.


 


bimtheduck said:


> Wow congrats JJamaih!
> Trying a new conditioner today, Hairveda Strinillah Deep Conditioner so we'll see how it works out.


 
THANKS Ladies 

I am trying new things myself. I will be using Henna (LUSH) in March. I am also Trying Wen since I am a faithful user of Hair One  HUH I am excited.


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 31, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I am not Full WL I just am on limited challenges and wanted to maximize my challenge ability. LOL
> 
> Otherwise I have moved on to my last goal, I figure WL doesn't look Long  and I will gladly go on to the next length and get a nice trim at the end of the year.



Oh! I understand you are not full WL but making it 2 WL at all in a 2 month period is incredible! I only pray-and I mean PRAY I make it by March! We were in the MBL 2010 challenge together-so I remembered when you made that-then I saw your Fotki photo and thought "dang-her hair is growing FAST!! I am just trying to figure out how long it MAY take me!. I am sooo happy for you JJamiah. Come June you are going to have some seriously thick WL hair... Do you plan to blunt cut then???


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 31, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> Thank you PD, I'm feeling really lazy with my hair now. It's possible not making my 2010 goal is feuling these feelings.
> 
> I got some nice oils for a really good price from a co-workers mother who deals in natural foods. I got Lavender, Peppermint, Tea Tree and Rosemary oil at $5 per 4oz bottle. I've been using it in a suffer mix.



* Don't feel discouraged, blessings come with patience. Just because you did not make your goal last year does not mean with dedication and consistency that you wont make it this year. 
What was your goal?

Thats some good prices. I don't remember how much I paid for my rosemary oil, it was probably like 6.50. 

The oils I bought were alvocodo oil, and moroccan aragan oil. So those are added to my olive oil, castor oil, and coconut oil mix. *


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 31, 2011)

* Hey ladies,  I know I've been gone for a week, I was out of town. But I did end up bunning it for the week. I haven't oiled my scalp so it is a little ichy here and there. 

Well I'll be back to my braids in a couple of days. I was loving the fact that I didnt have to wake up and comb my hair all I had to do was moisture and go *


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 31, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Oh! I understand you are not full WL but making it 2 WL at all in a 2 month period is incredible! I only pray-and I mean PRAY I make it by March! We were in the MBL 2010 challenge together-so I remembered when you made that-then I saw your Fotki photo and thought "dang-her hair is growing FAST!! I am just trying to figure out how long it MAY take me!. I am sooo happy for you JJamiah. Come June you are going to have some seriously thick WL hair... Do you plan to blunt cut then???


 
I haven't had a trim since last June 2010 since SHS cut a lot off I was reluctant to go back right away. I will need a trim for sure just to even me up a bit. I am not thinking I will reach HL until 2012 anywho. LOL

I am going to Henna in March So I am excited for that. Just enjoying things for now. 

I go back up into my beehive braids this week until the end of the month so My regimen is very Low maintenance at the moment. 

Casey we definitely can do this. I am working on full still so we are still in this all together.


----------



## Naturallista (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats JJamiah!  I knew you would get there quickly!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 3, 2011)

*UPDATE*: My 4th month stretch comes to an end in 6 days but I'm thinking of stretching until 5 months and if I can handle that, 5.5 to 6 months. Basically I want to relax in the spring. I'm getting really anxious since waiting is making me want to be in and do crazy things to my hair but patience is key and I'll reap the rewards of healthier hair if I take care of it properly during my stretch. Main things I have to remember so far: detangle with oil on wash day, finger comb my hair as much as possible, and use moisturizing conditioners. 

I'm in a ceramide challenge so starting from my next wash I'll be using ceramide rich moisturizing conditioners or adding in ceramide rich oils into my regimen. I'm happy for this because I wanted to join the ceramide bandwagon for a long time since it seems cheap enough to join, there aren't really any bad side effects, and the evidence of prolonged use is convincing enough. Hopefully I can buy my safflower or sunflower oil this weekend to be able to participate next wash.

Since I'm doing my stretch and I don't moisturize, seal, or use leave-in conditioner in my hair anymore, I'm focusing on pre-pooing my edges and nape. In my last update I stated I'd be using a molasses-oil-conditioner mixture to help nurture that area. It's only been two applications of at least 20 minutes of leaving it in my hair and my edges are more tame during my stretch. Before they were unmanageable and I would always have to take off my net scarf to brush back my edges into places when they became unruly. Now they're behaving and that's a huge improvement in my eyes. During this stretch, they've been hard to maintain and I'm happy that they're staying in place for now. The area is now a lot softer and I can't wait for an increase in benefits as I stick with this routine. As of now, I'm using Yes to Cucumbers Colour Care Conditioner, Unsulfured Molasses, and EVOO. When I get my safflower or sunflower oil, I'll be using less EVOO in the mixture. I'm thinking of taking some pictures for a before and after reveal to share on LHCF to help out other people who have trouble with their edges but I'm not sure yet. We'll see. :scratchch


----------



## Bun Mistress (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't post in here much, but check in.  I just barely made the MBL at the end of last year.  This year's goal is going to be full MBL and then graving waist length.  Also I'm on a no heat challenge till I re do my BKT in 3 months.  I hope I can keep roller setting till then.  
Also will continue to no poo, DC once or twice a week, oil blend on ends daily, and doing wet sets.  

Now if I can only find a way to remember to take my vitamins.


----------



## classychic1908 (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations JJ!!!!!!  Please sprinkle some growin' hair dust over this way!!


----------



## exubah (Feb 4, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I am leaving this challenge. I made WL and I don't know if I will be going any further to HL but I guess I can think about it.
> 
> I will continue my regimen and post pics in June
> 
> ...



Oh my .......I am just now seeing this JJamiah (had to sort out my paypal info to renew my subscription)!!!  Wow!  We are surely going to miss you around these parts.  I'm so proud of you and your hair achievements, my hair can't wait to grow up to be like yours 

Take care and I wish you/your hair all the best!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks ladies  I am still going to be posting here  
Thanks Exubah for having me  

I am braided up and back under my wigs


----------



## exubah (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow............this thread was ssssssssssooooooooooo far down....need to bump it up a bit 

Just a little update............I'm still using my JBCO at least twice a week, bunning 90+% of the time and keeping up with my moisturizing and sealing.  I better see some progress at my next relaxer in about 1.5 - 2 months!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 9, 2011)

exubah said:


> Wow............this thread was ssssssssssooooooooooo far down....need to bump it up a bit
> 
> Just a little update............I'm still using my JBCO at least twice a week, bunning 90+% of the time and keeping up with my moisturizing and sealing.  I better see some progress at my next relaxer in about 1.5 - 2 months!!!


Yeah-it's been slow lately... I lost a fist-full of hair during my last detangling session. Relaxer here I come!


----------



## growinstrong (Feb 9, 2011)

I just joined the MBL 2011 challenge, now I'm gonna join this one too. I think I have about 5"-6" to get to WL, so I'm gonna shoot for Dec 31st for WL . Pics will be coming soon as I get a flat iron this weekend at 8 weeks post. I plan to relax every 12-13 weeks.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm apart of this challenge but I mostly lurk, not post. I'm 12 months post my curly perm & still probably 3 inches away from WL. I'm in braids at least until the end of the month.

JJamiah has inspired me to go at this protective styling thing one month at a time. For the month of March, I think I'm going to wear my hear in the tichel style headwraps like Jewish women. I've found some really cute ones online.

 I have hair ADD & I really planned to stay braided up until the summer but I'm already ready to snatch these fuzzy things out of my hair (I wet my hair every other day, sometimes daily). So 30 days at a time is more doable for me.

JJamiah if you're reading this & any other ladies that might be able to help, I'm looking for some really cute short/chin length wigs for the summer.  TIA...


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 10, 2011)

*Hello Ladies, 

I have been bunning it up since* *Janurary 21st, 2011* *and I will be doing so until* *February 15, 2011**. I was supposed to put them back in on the 2nd but I got lazy, so heck I hope a few more days wont hurt. 

Ive also decided to chance my goal date. It was for* *December* *but since I pulled a lead hair the other day and it was WL already Im going to go for* *June 31st* *Praying I make it, and braiding my way there. Im nervous only 4 months :/  

God willing if I put in the dedication it needs that I make it there 

Happy Hair Growing Ladies.*​


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 10, 2011)

Setting mini goals OMW to WL!  I'm 5 inches away! (I have a short torso)
BSL by 3/12 Relaxer (I am 0.5 inch away stretched)
MBL by 6/11 Relaxer (1 year LHCF anniversary) & (MBL is 1.5 in. away from BSL on me)
WL by 12/10 relaxer (WL is 3 inches from MBL)

I finally mastered the beach waves with two bantu knots and been doing this all week, moisturizing and sealing nightly with Scurl and coconut oil. My focus is more on RETENTION, so  I henna monthly, protein/moisture balance, ph balance and baby those ends like crazy!  So far so good!  Thank you Jesus!


----------



## growinstrong (Feb 10, 2011)

We almost have the same goal dates and goal lengths.
BSL by 3/19 Relaxer 
MBL by 6/18 Relaxer 
WL by 12/17 relaxer

Come on, we can do this  1" at a time. 



bebezazueta said:


> Setting mini goals OMW to WL! I'm 5 inches away! (I have a short torso)
> BSL by 3/12 Relaxer (I am 0.5 inch away stretched)
> MBL by 6/11 Relaxer (1 year LHCF anniversary) & (MBL is 1.5 in. away from BSL on me)
> WL by 12/10 relaxer (WL is 3 inches from MBL)
> ...


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 10, 2011)

growinstrong said:


> We almost have the same goal dates and goal lengths.
> BSL by 3/19 Relaxer
> MBL by 6/18 Relaxer
> WL by 12/17 relaxer
> ...


 

YAY!  I have a goal TWIN!  Let's do this!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 10, 2011)

Checked this morning and it seems I'm about 7" inches away from waistlength.  I might go back to using the famous NJoy sulfur mix because I was getting around an inch per month...I'm getting excited! 



BTW I know I'm late but CONGRATS JJamiah!!! 
You started the year off beautifully for the challenge...true inspiration!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 10, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm apart of this challenge but I mostly lurk, not post. I'm 12 months post my curly perm & still probably 3 inches away from WL. I'm in braids at least until the end of the month.
> 
> JJamiah has inspired me to go at this protective styling thing one month at a time. For the month of March, I think I'm going to wear my hear in the tichel style headwraps like Jewish women. I've found some really cute ones online.
> 
> ...


 


DesignerCurls said:


> Checked this morning and it seems I'm about 7" inches away from waistlength. I might go back to using the famous NJoy sulfur mix because I was getting around an inch per month...I'm getting excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks so Much Ladies  

NLS here goes some Chin Length Pieces 

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT WIG ELISE
(the asymmetrical Bob with attitude)
BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | ITS A CAP WEAVE 100% REMI HUMAN HAIR WIG REMI FANTASIA (I like Fanny)

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | ITS A CAP WEAVE 100% REMI HUMAN HAIR WIG REMI DELIA (The Baby Bob)

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | ITS A WIG SYNTHETIC WIG CLUB GIRL FUNKY CHICK (look at her pic on the mannequin, model does her no justice to me) <<<< She is hot!

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | JANET 100% HUMAN HAIR WIG MOMMY
(She is a cutey)

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | EQUAL 100% HUMAN HAIR WIG KAY << Only the wisp on the side are long the back is short, check the mannequin out, I love me some Kay!

*I have all of those above!*

*I don't have these below but they are very nice *

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Samsbeauty.com - Lace front wig, Remy Hair, Weaving, Lace Wig

Here are a few


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 11, 2011)

*I want a gosh darn hair twin... or hair goal twin.... 

WHERE IS MINE AT?  ...... No seriously I want one...

Any takers? 
*


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 11, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have been bunning it up since* *Janurary 21st, 2011* *and I will be doing so until* *February 15, 2011**. I was supposed to put them back in on the 2nd but I got lazy, so heck I hope a few more days wont hurt.
> 
> ...


Wow-you have a lead hair at WL???!!! Whew hew!!! That means I am hopefully not too far behind you...I am praying to make it by June but it seems to good to be true! Anyway-congrats girl-you have definitely surpassed me! Well? How does it feel? Does it feel... surreal?


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 11, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Wow-you have a lead hair at WL???!!! Whew hew!!! That means I am hopefully not too far behind you...I am praying to make it by June but it seems to good to be true! Anyway-congrats girl-you have definitely surpassed me! Well? How does it feel? Does it feel... surreal?



* Thank you Casey 

Yes, I couldn't believe it. I only pulled one since Im in the HYH Challenge and I'm trying not to measure it completely until the end of the challenge which is* *June 31, 2011* *. Since the lead hair was there I figure why not go for it, you should go for it with me... It may feel like its impossible but isnt that the beauty in it? Its the prayer, hope, and dedication that got us this far . June is possible even if it doesnt seem like it.  

It feels good, I'm happy to even have a lead hair at WL. I can't say it felt surreal but im sure it will when I pull my hair, not just a stand, and its WL I'll probably be jumping with joy *​


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2011)

classychic1908 said:


> Congratulations JJ!!!!!! Please sprinkle some growin' hair dust over this way!!


 
JJamiah i don't even remember where it was, but i caught a glimpse of your hair JJ and flipped! YOU MADE IT!!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS LOVEY!!!!!!
:bouncegre




PeculiarDaye said:


> *Thank you Casey *​
> 
> *Yes, I couldn't believe it. I only pulled one since Im in the HYH Challenge and I'm trying not to measure it completely until the end of the challenge which is* *June 31, 2011* *. Since the lead hair was there I figure why not go for it, you should go for it with me... It may feel like its impossible but isnt that the beauty in it? Its the prayer, hope, and dedication that got us this far . June is possible even if it doesnt seem like it.  *​
> 
> *It feels good, I'm happy to even have a lead hair at WL. I can't say it felt surreal but im sure it will when I pull my hair, not just a stand, and its WL I'll probably be jumping with joy *​


 
let's hear it for the lead hairs, PeculiarDaye!
(and to think i was just about to trim mine to even up!)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! you are really making progress and i think it's real smart to keep bunning/braiding so that the other hairs catch up!
plus you have such a positive attitude (which always helps) about the beauty in the hope and prayer that got us this far! kutgw!!!

i'm  about 5 inches from WL, but really need to go a little past WL to get some fullness with my ends, so i gotta stay on the ball!

hhj ladies!


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *I want a gosh darn hair twin... or hair goal twin....
> 
> WHERE IS MINE AT?  ...... No seriously I want one...
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad..I have been trying to find my hair twin for the longest 

...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I am leaving this challenge. I made WL and I don't know if I will be going any further to HL but I guess I can think about it.
> 
> I will continue my regimen and post pics in June
> 
> ...





 Keep growing...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Carisa (Feb 11, 2011)

Sigh...Im so tired of wearing braids! I can't wait until summer (about june) to get a relaxer and do a lenght check.  In jan I had about 7 inches to go until wl.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 11, 2011)

grow said:


> @JJamiah i don't even remember where it was, but i caught a glimpse of your hair JJ and flipped! YOU MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS LOVEY!!!!!!
> :bouncegre
> ...


 


Lita said:


> Keep growing...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
THanks Grow and Lita

Grow I can't Wait to you your hair I am so anxious right now because I know my bottom jaw will be hitting the floor.

Lita Your hair is absolutely de vine in your avatar


----------



## Janet' (Feb 11, 2011)

I just wanted to check in and say hello to all my lovely WL challengers!!!!! Happy Friday to you!


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 11, 2011)

PeculiarDaye ALL that gorgeous hair you have girl, keep up the great work!  I hope you find your hair twin/buddy.

JJamiah CONGRATS! All the beautiful luscious hair, you got me wanting to wear wigs despite my loved ones being totally against it.  Oh well it's my head, they'll get over it.  Thanks for inspiring me!

grow Glad you're back

janet you are a sweetheart chile(child)!  In my southern belle voice.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 11, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @PeculiarDaye ALL that gorgeous hair you have girl, keep up the great work! I hope you find your hair twin/buddy.
> 
> @JJamiah CONGRATS! All the beautiful luscious hair, you got me wanting to wear wigs despite my loved ones being totally against it. Oh well it's my head, they'll get over it. Thanks for inspiring me!
> 
> ...


 
bebezazueta Thanks so much for your kind words. If you ever decide to wear any type of wig please do show me pics, I love to see the creativity of us all. We can buy the same but style them so differently.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 11, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I will be relaxing tomorrow, hope I get some great growth!  I can't stretch like I wanted to because my hairdresser's salon will be doing renovations soon.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Friday Ladies! 

I just wanted to update about what I've been doing with my hair.

I have been wearing my hair straight via rollersets and a light blow out @ the DM salon. I really needed a break from doing my own hair 24/7. Winter is the only time I can really enjoy my hair straight so I am enjoying and my hair is thriving. 

I revamped my reggie last fall after having a brief bout of extra shedding at the end of last summer. I had been experimenting with the Shea Moisture prouducts. I loved the smell/ingredients etc... but found that my hair did not LIKE THEM! First time my hair has ever just rejected a product line. I was so glad I could return them to Target.

After that I started using products with Argan oil. I started out with a travel set of Morrocan oil Products. Great but pricey. I then moved on to the Cream of Nature Argan Oil line. My hair love all things Argan oil. So I have been sticking the CON Argan oil producst with a rotation of my silicon mix conditioners just to have variety.

List of Products in current rotation:

Extra Virgin Coconut oil: 

For shine and massage into scalp twice a week.

Prepoo: 

Sunflower oil & AO Honey Suckle Rose conditioner

Poo: 

Miss Jessies Super Sudsy Detangling shampoo (great slip, I can detangle w/it) Morrocan Oil Moisture Repair Shampoo (sulfate free)

DC: 

Cream of Nature Argan Intensive Treatment (gold n red packets)
Luster Silk Cholesterol with Argan Oil 

Light Protein: 

Silicon Mix Perla Protien (once a month)

Leave-In: 

Keratase Nectar Thermic & Cream of Nature Argan oil wrap lotion

Serum & Heat protectant: 

One N Only Argan oil treatment

Shine:

CON Argan Oil oil sheen*in the red can* (love this stuff)

I try to always prep my hair before I get to the salon. 

I prepoo overnight and wash and condition (hot towel steam treatment under hood dryer). I wash my hair in four braids. I take down each braid to rinse then re-braid. After steaming I remove microfiber towel. I put on 2 plastic caps and cover with a silk scarf and winter hat. Then I head to the salon. 

When I get to the salon all they have to do remove the braids and rinse the conditioner and roll up my hair. This way I don't have to deal with them trying to detangle my hair and me having to instruct them on how I want them to comb out my hair. Saves us all a LOT of STRESS! 

I also had NO problem with them honoring my request to turn down the HEAT! For me this working better than when I spend half the day at home under the dryer and flat ironing my own hair. 

Now of course I will resume doing my own hair at home soon. But it's GREAT to have a break when you need it and most importantly my hair is thriving! 

No single strand knots!!! Hooray!!! 

And YES my hair is reverting back to curly fine. I really think the light blow drying is better for me than flat ironing. But I will continue to monitor when I resume straightening my hair at home.

Have a GREAT weekend!

MORE hair!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 11, 2011)

grow said:


> JJamiah i don't even remember where it was, but i caught a glimpse of your hair JJ and flipped! YOU MADE IT!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS LOVEY!!!!!!
> :bouncegre
> ...



*Thank you grow

Dont touch those lead hairs to even up... If your not due for a trim let them keep growing. Lead hairs show us that our hair is capable of the goals we have for ourselves. 

5 inches? your practically there, you've got less than a hand length to go... Your progress in your siggy is amazing so I know you'll be there, let the lead hairs be your guide 

Well sometimes we fall short on hope, and we start to believe that our goals are impossible, when in reality there are possible. We have to remember what got us to accomplish as much as we already have . Got to stay possitive 

Happy Hair Growing *​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 11, 2011)

Lita said:


> Don't feel bad..I have been trying to find my hair twin for the longest
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



*You'll find one soon enough, . Maybe I'll find a hair goal twin... Im going yo have to go find one, ((..Laughing..)). *​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 11, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> PeculiarDaye ALL that gorgeous hair you have girl, keep up the great work!  I hope you find your hair twin/buddy.
> 
> JJamiah CONGRATS! All the beautiful luscious hair, you got me wanting to wear wigs despite my loved ones being totally against it.  Oh well it's my head, they'll get over it.  Thanks for inspiring me!
> 
> ...



* Thank you, your so kind *​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 11, 2011)

* Ladies,

 Its about that time, I wanted to wait but I know I can't... Trim time, I've got some ends that I've got to cut, nothing to drastic but I refuse to hold on to ends that can set me back. Its my 6month mark, I trimmed in* *August, 2010* * and now its* *Febuary, 2011* *so I've got to do it. I'll do it today or tomorrow, and just get it over with. Mind you I dont cut evenly, I only cut what is dead.  still rooting for* *June 30, 2011* *as my goal date  ::*​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 12, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> * Ladies,
> 
> Its about that time, I wanted to wait but I know I can't... Trim time, I've got some ends that I've got to cut, nothing to drastic but I refuse to hold on to ends that can set me back. Its my 6month mark, I trimmed in* *August, 2010* * and now its* *Febuary, 2011* *so I've got to do it. I'll do it today or tomorrow, and just get it over with. Mind you I dont cut evenly, I only cut what is dead.  still rooting for* *June 31, 2011* *as my goal date  ::*​



Ok, maybe we should become hair goal twins-unless u are looking to do it with a hair twin-as I am 4b and relaxed...anyway let me know...  I will trim on the next full moon of feb. 18th. But not an even trim. I m trying this lead hair thing.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Ok, maybe we should become hair goal twins-unless u are looking to do it with a hair twin-as I am 4b and relaxed...anyway let me know...  I will trim on the next full moon of feb. 18th. But not an even trim. I m trying this lead hair thing.



*Yes I think we should  @Casey*

*Finally... I think it would be great if we were hair goal twins, being the same hair type isn't important to me. Why trim on a full moon? is there something about that, like a superstition? 
Yes, let your lead hairs be your guide.... 

  I Got a Hair goal twin
*​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 12, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Yes I think we should  @Casey*
> 
> *Finally... I think it would be great if we were hair goal twins, being the same hair type isn't important to me. Why trim on a full moon? is there something about that, like a superstition?
> Yes, let your lead hairs be your guide....
> ...



Ok cool beanz! Well IDK about the superstition thing but I saw the thread at longhaircommunity here: Full Moon in Leo - The Long Hair Community Discussion Boards

Anyway I am 6 months post on the 18th so I thought hey I could use I trim so why not give it a try. I wiil not trim but at least Dust on that date.Sooo... what is your ultimate goal...My NEXT mini goal is of course WL-Then maybe full healthy WL. Hopefully followed by HL...
My plan is once I make WL keep the ends trimmed until I think it's the best WL it can be before moving on to HL. I will never be completely with out layers but I do plan to grow out the back layers and keep them just around the face and in the top.
Oh! Thanks for being my hair goal partner-I've wanted one for a while now!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Ok cool beanz! Well IDK about the superstition thing but I saw the thread at longhaircommunity here: Full Moon in Leo - The Long Hair Community Discussion Boards
> 
> Anyway I am 6 months post on the 18th so I thought hey I could use I trim so why not give it a try. I wiil not trim but at least Dust on that date.Sooo... what is your ultimate goal...My NEXT mini goal is of course WL-Then maybe full healthy WL. Hopefully followed by HL...
> My plan is once I make WL keep the ends trimmed until I think it's the best WL it can be before moving on to HL. I will never be completely with out layers but I do plan to grow out the back layers and keep them just around the face and in the top.
> Oh! Thanks for being my hair goal partner-I've wanted one for a while now!



*@casey3035

*
*Well I think its a little on the superstitious side but hey, The 18th sounds good to me... If I can avoid trimming until then I will. I would only hope it would help. I'm actually kind of anxious to trim, everyday I look at my ends I get closer and closer to the scissors, ((..Laughing..)). 
My ULTIMATE goal is Hip Length or grazing it. My short term goal is a healthy Waist Length. I'm a layered chick as well, so cutting evenly isn't an option I look forward to. Plus I don't flat iron and don't plan to until December hopefully I will be Hip Length or grazing it... Heck somewhere in-between the two would make me happy. 
So your going to keep a layer at the length of your face correct?? or did I read that wrong?
How long have you been trying to grow it out?... I mean actually taking the steps to get it to the length you want it to be.

Aww, your welcome I am happy to be your hair Goal partner/Twin.... Thank you for being mine, I haven't been looking for awhile but I've been silently wanting one.
Glad we both filled the one hole we had this the challenge...
*​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 12, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@casey3035
> 
> *
> *Well I think its a little on the superstitious side but hey, The 18th sounds good to me... If I can avoid trimming until then I will. I would only hope it would help. I'm actually kind of anxious to trim, everyday I look at my ends I get closer and closer to the scissors, ((..Laughing..)).
> ...



Yes I will keep frame facing layers...I have been trying to grow out since 07 which is when I discovered BHM. I did have 2 major scissor happy setbacks. That's why my daughter was instructed to hide the scissors LOL!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Yes I will keep frame facing layers...I have been trying to grow out since 07 which is when I discovered BHM. I did have 2 major scissor happy setbacks. That's why my daughter was instructed to hide the scissors LOL!


*casey3035

*
*Thats good... BHM?
((..Laughing..)) One of the major cutters aye? I'm glad she hid them well 
I never gave my hair the attention I give it now, the only set back I had was myself. I stopped it from growing from either combing it out roughly, not enough moisture, not enough protective styling... blah blah blah, ((..Laughing..)) 
*​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 12, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@casey3035
> 
> *
> *Thats good... BHM?
> ...


Ok-well we're gonna make it this time-Lets do this!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Ok-well we're gonna make it this time-Lets do this!



*@casey3035

I second that, Praying our way there. Waist Length here we come!!! 
  


*​


----------



## grow (Feb 12, 2011)

Lita, sweetheart, with hair as long and luscious as yours, i imagine it might not be so easy to find a hair twin!
...i think you've got the longest hair on the board!

Carisa, i sooooo hear you! i've only been in braids since last sunday, and i'm already nxiously anticipating taking them out and hoping for even 1/4 of an inch of growth. 
having kept yours in for so long, i'm sure you're going to see A MOUNTAIN OF GROWTH!!!
congrats on the stamina and determination! 

JJamiah, please spray some of that fairy dust you have! i'm hoping for some good results..:crossfingers:..! march marks one year of program&baggy bunning almost exclusively.
your gorgeous head of hair is inspirational!
i'm so glad that shs from last year did not set you back!  it is LONG and LUXIURIOUS!

Janet', thanks for the t.g.i.f.! how's your ph.d and hair reggie coming along?
(what a bundle!)

bebezazueta, thanks for the warm welcome back! it's great to be back!
you have made AMAZING PROGRESS! i love love love the shine, the color, the body, the bounce, heck, your hair looks FAB!!!

Aireen, good luck with your perm! don't forget to come back and tell us how it went!
(and of course, share any pics! we love eye candy!)

Sunshine_One, you've got a great reggie going on there!
i especially like the braiding in 4 braids (that's what i've kept in this week)!
do you do any detangling with the wide toothed comb when you take the braids down in the shower?
some say that it's ok as long as there's lots of conditioner on them, but i'm still experimenting with different ideas. (sometimes, even with the conditioner on, i hear snaps in my hair because the water and dc get too heavy for my hair, which is fine.) 

PeculiarDaye, THANK YOU for the inspirational pep talk!!!
just looking at your hair is inspirational, then i read your words of wisdom and feel all charged up! you are wonderful! and casey3035, i am so happy to see you two being hair twins! i think it's too cute!

(now i'm starting to wonder what it would be like to have a hair twin.......!)


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2011)

grow honestly it seems meh. I don't really feel it is long


----------



## grow (Feb 12, 2011)

JJamiah, girl, i hear some serous hairnorexia goin' on over there!

you MUST be joking?! honey, your hair is inching it's way to your booty it's so long!

even after that shs cut off 2 inches, it was stll long after that! now, it's not only caught up to what she cut off, it's gone waaaaaay past that, too!

plus, it's healthy, shiny and in great condition!!!!!

sweetie, maybe you might wanna consider taking a break from those gorgeous wigs just for a couple of days so you can sashay your hair around a bit.

i know of alot of op's who get their hair done and wear it out a day or so, just to get over the "hairnorexia" hump. you could do that marvelous cross wrap you got me hooked on and were so kind to send the link to, so that you don't even have to use heat, so you get straight hair that you can SEE and FEEL without the damage from heat.

please do not believe you have anything but LONG, GORGEOUS, LUSCIOUS, HAIR FLOWING DOWN YOUR BACK, BECAUSE IT IS THE TRUTH, LOVE!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2011)

grow said:


> @JJamiah, girl, i hear some serous *hairnorexia *goin' on over there!
> 
> you MUST be joking?! honey, your hair is inching it's way to your booty it's so long!
> 
> ...


 

Awww grow you say such kind words and that *hairnorexia is no joke.*
I will be wearing my hair in March, I plan to henna and try some Braid outs and bantu knot outs, buns and other hair styles to do with my natural hair. In April I will be back up in wigs until July my next month of wig free mode.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 12, 2011)

grow My appointment is at 12:30pm today, I'm really excited to get a much needed haircut.  New update along with pictures in a few days for all the challenges I am in after I wash.  My hair is usually VERY flat after a relaxer so I rather not look bald in my update pictures.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 12, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> *hairnorexia is no joke.*



JJamiah, does this mean you'll be changing your length goal to HL or TBL?


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 12, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @JJamiah, does this mean you'll be changing your length goal to HL or TBL?


 
I joined the HL challenge a few weeks back.
That is as far as I would go though 

I will do quite a few trim backs so I might not reach HL until 2012 or possibly 2013 and if I don't like it, hey I will keep it at  Full waist.


----------



## ckisland (Feb 12, 2011)

I finally gave myself a trim ya'll!! I haven't cut my hair since my initial BC 3 years ago. Watching whoissugar's video where she mentions having scab hair made me want to give some new ends a try . It was a purely spur of the moment thing, so I took down the bantu knots I had in one at a time and cut about 2 in. from each end. Seeing blunt ends is weird . So a lot of pieces are above APL now, but I don't have any regrets. If I keep up with my regimen (ie. no shrunken wash n'goes for weeks on end), I think that I should still be able to make WL in the back at the end of the year. 

I'm going to the mall today to pick up some Carol's Daughter products. I've never tried the line and I know that it's frowned upon around here. But I went to the website and they do have some quality products and those are the ones I'm going for. 

So I'm focusing my regimen on wet bunning, dry bunning, and bantu knot outs- stretched and protective styles.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 12, 2011)

Still in the challenge . got a bit of a hair cut a few week ago so its layered with bangs but the longest layer is still below BSL.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't checked in for a minute.  I will be getting my hair trimmed on Tuesday.  It's long over due.  I'm thinking that I will probably not be BSL anymore after this trim, so I might remove myself from this challenge and just stick with the MBL 2011 challenge.  Anyways, I will post pics on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

grow said:


> Lita, sweetheart, with hair as long and luscious as yours, i imagine it might not be so easy to find a hair twin!
> ...i think you've got the longest hair on the board!
> 
> Carisa, i sooooo hear you! i've only been in braids since last sunday, and i'm already nxiously anticipating taking them out and hoping for even 1/4 of an inch of growth.
> ...



*grow

Thank you so very much, you are very kind. I only try to tell what I know or feel. I never looked at my hair as inspirational but I'm glad it is to anyone, as well as my words. You are quite inspirational yourself, and a good motivator.  :yep 
*​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 12, 2011)

grow said:


> @Lita, sweetheart, with hair as long and luscious as yours, i imagine it might not be so easy to find a hair twin!
> ...i think you've got the longest hair on the board!
> 
> @Carisa, i sooooo hear you! i've only been in braids since last sunday, and i'm already nxiously anticipating taking them out and hoping for even 1/4 of an inch of growth.
> ...


Everyone should have a hair growth partner-better get you one girl! I need all the motivation I can get. I think it helps one stay focused. I'm always admiring PeculiarDayes progress. She has surpassed me but it gives me hope. Our goals are soooo similar so it was a good decision!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> I haven't checked in for a minute.  I will be getting my hair trimmed on Tuesday.  It's long over due.  I'm thinking that I will probably not be BSL anymore after this trim, so I might remove myself from this challenge and just stick with the MBL 2011 challenge.  Anyways, I will post pics on Tuesday or Wednesday.



*BlackDiamond1

Aw, don't drop out you still have enough time to make it. Even if you feel its not possible it is. Hang on to hope .*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

*grow,

I agree with* *Casey* *Get yourself a hair goal twin. I know all of us are reaching for the same goal, but each at different times, so if you find someone reaching for the same goals at oir around the same time you are, then partner up and give each other the motivation and inspiration thats needed.   

casey3035

 I admired your hair from the first time I seen it  and thats when you entered the* *Mid Back Length Challenge* *but you were already* *MBL. *​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 12, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@grow,
> 
> I agree with* *Casey* *Get yourself a hair goal twin. I know all of us are reaching for the same goal, but each at different times, so if you find someone reaching for the same goals at oir around the same time you are, then partner up and give each other the motivation and inspiration thats needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks girl you are too d** funny!


----------



## CandyCurls (Feb 12, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 12, 2011)

@Sunshine_One, you've got a great reggie going on there!
i especially like the braiding in 4 braids (that's what i've kept in this week)!
do you do any detangling with the wide toothed comb when you take the braids down in the shower?
some say that it's ok as long as there's lots of conditioner on them, but i'm still experimenting with different ideas. (sometimes, even with the conditioner on, i hear snaps in my hair because the water and dc get too heavy for my hair, which is fine.) 


Thanks for responding to my post. I'm in this challenge but I don't post a lot but I do a LOT of reading!  My goal is make it to WL this year! So much inspiration in this thread! 

Yes I detangle the braided sections after the conditioner is applied. I take down each section and comb thru with my Jilbere ends to roots. Then I rebraid and move to the next braided section. After DC I rinse. I take down each section during the rinse to make sure all the conditioner in rinsed out. Then rebraid and move on to applying leave-ins etc. HTH


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Thanks girl you are too d** funny!



*((..Laughing..)) Thank you.*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 12, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Wow, it seems like I'm not the only one who's been hit with the urge to trim. I'm going to flat iron my hair today and see if I want to straighten up my ends a little bit with the Creaclip. I probably won't be BSB anymore, though, and I might not make WL, but so many members on here are tempting me with healthy blunt ends.



*KandyCurls

 If your ends don't  need a trim, don't trim them, maybe you just need alittle dusting. Ease your way there. You will make it, don't lose hope. We are only two months into the * *Challenge* * Hold on to the faith that brought you here in the beginning. I'm rooting for you  

Happy Hair Growing  *​


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Lovelies!  
Only 2 months in and I've had a setback.
I did a one inch trim... my hair was not looking up to par.  It had grown a great deal, but it shed so much and I had a lot of breakage.  I'm feeling kinda :-( about it all...sheesh.  AND I need to work on my edges.  I'm looking for a Pep Partner Twin, so I don't fall off the deep end...I've been considering cutting my hair back to apl, thinking it may look better and I'll feel better...


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 13, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Lovelies!
> Only 2 months in and I've had a setback.
> I did a one inch trim... my hair was not looking up to par.  It had grown a great deal, but it shed so much and I had a lot of breakage.  I'm feeling kinda :-( about it all...sheesh.  AND I need to work on my edges.  I'm looking for a Pep Partner Twin, so I don't fall off the deep end...I've been considering cutting my hair back to apl, thinking it may look better and I'll feel better...



*Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*
*Don't cut it back, just keep on trimming and dusting when and if needed. Don't let a little set back discourage you from accomplishing your goals. Make sure when you comb your hair you do it gently, your hair needs TLC at all times. To rough can do more harm then good
You'll make it there.
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 13, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Got my relaxer today after being 4 months post, planned to go longer but like I said, my hairdresser is doing renovations soon. Anyway, I just hit BSB but layered, I don't mind it because it'll grow out over time. Here's a picture to show my new bangs that was inspired by the Chanel Iman picture in my blog post here on LHCF. Length picture for my next update for sure since I plan to wash my hair in 3-4 days. I hope to stretch for 5 or possibly 6 months for my next update, we'll see — baby steps!

Don't mind my face I like being silly.    Oh and I was on the phone with a friend since he wanted me to show him my new bangs so I was trying to talk while talking the photograph.

ETA: My hair isn't super straight since I don't allow my hairdresser to flat-iron my hair after relaxing anymore, she just uses the blow-dryer and round brush to get it straight.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 13, 2011)

PeculiarDaye, I know you are right, I sometimes get a little anxious when combing..I've had so much hair to come out lately, that I almost dread it. I KNOW that's not a good perspective, so I'm praying on it.  I have gotten so used to easy detangling sessions and minimal hair loss that I was knocked for a loop when I started seeing so much hair shedding.  I'm getting my bearings, though.

Thanks for the words of wisdom and the much needed encouragement.  Your hair's very pretty, btw.  I pray you meet your goal way ahead of schedule, with absolutely no setbacks.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 13, 2011)

grow

Hey, Chica!  I've missed you dearly!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 13, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> @PeculiarDaye, I know you are right, I sometimes get a little anxious when combing..I've had so much hair to come out lately, that I almost dread it. I KNOW that's not a good perspective, so I'm praying on it.  I have gotten so used to easy detangling sessions and minimal hair loss that I was knocked for a loop when I started seeing so much hair shedding.  I'm getting my bearings, though.
> 
> Thanks for the words of wisdom and the much needed encouragement.  Your hair's very pretty, btw.  I pray you meet your goal way ahead of schedule, with absolutely no setbacks.



*Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I completely understand, believe me. I used to be the same way. Give your hair the time it needs, the gentleness and care it desires. 
If your seeing more shedding then usual, make sure your hair has moisture, and has everything it needs. Whatever you do, do not get discouraged, and don't set yourself off of the path to accomplish every goal you have. Your hair is progressing and let it continue to do so...  

Your welcome. Thank you so very much, you are very kind. I pray the same prayer for you, and I pray that your hair has everything it needs to continue to grow to length your heart desires. 
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 13, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Got my relaxer today after being 4 months post, planned to go longer but like I said, my hairdresser is doing renovations soon. Anyway, I just hit BSB but layered, I don't mind it because it'll grow out over time. Here's a picture to show my new bangs that was inspired by the Chanel Iman picture in my blog post here on LHCF. Length picture for my next update for sure since I plan to wash my hair in 3-4 days. I hope to stretch for 5 or possibly 6 months for my next update, we'll see — baby steps!
> 
> Don't mind my face I like being silly.    Oh and I was on the phone with a friend since he wanted me to show him my new bangs so I was trying to talk while talking the photograph.
> 
> ETA: My hair isn't super straight since I don't allow my hairdresser to flat-iron my hair after relaxing anymore, she just uses the blow-dryer and round brush to get it straight.




*Aireen

*
*Very pretty bangs, I like them a lot.
  on reaching BSB. The faces were funny, silliness is admired it shows that you are feeling happiness. I look forward to your progress pictures .
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 13, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Aireen
> 
> *
> *Very pretty bangs, I like them a lot.
> ...



PeculiarDaye, yes thank you so much! I am very happy today but I told myself in my mind that this day was gonna be good for the most part so even the bumps in the road today didn't affect me too much. Yes, I'm excited for my progress pictures too, hopefully they're decent.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 13, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PeculiarDaye, yes thank you so much! I am very happy today but I told myself in my mind that this day was gonna be good for the most part so even the bumps in the road today didn't affect me too much. Yes, I'm excited for my progress pictures too, hopefully they're decent.



*Aireen

Your welcome, I'm glad that today was a good day for you. You said it to be so, and so it was .
They'll be great I'm sure 
*​


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Lovelies!
> Only 2 months in and I've had a setback.
> I did a one inch trim... my hair was not looking up to par. It had grown a great deal, but it shed so much and I had a lot of breakage. I'm feeling kinda :-( about it all...sheesh. AND I need to work on my edges. I'm looking for a Pep Partner Twin, so I don't fall off the deep end...I've been considering cutting my hair back to apl, thinking it may look better and I'll feel better...


 

@Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
Don't cut just yet, I agree with PD just do a dust and if it feels like you need it later do it again. We all have setbacks some big and some small. I had a stylist cut off 2-3 inches last year Hubby says 2.5 -3; I say about 2. All I know is I felt HORRIBLE like why would you do that. 

I haven't had one since and reallllllllly need one now, will be purchasing some scissors and hiding them from my children. 

I really think you need a woosah moment, I know it can be so frustrating.  Big hugs.

Tangle Teezer is great for detangling, I had to restart my Aphogee 2 minute every wash back up. I had to change from Aphogee 2 step to DRC because all of my hair couldn't get the full hard CORE treatment I needed of Protein. 

Our hair goes through different stages and different frustrations.

Now that you read my book, I hope I helped


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2011)

Aireen 
 on reaching BSB? How does it feel?

I love when we report progress that makes me  You grow GIRL!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 13, 2011)

JJamiah, Yeah, I totally get what you are saying.  I think I will leave it be.  I flat ironed last night and my ends felt pretty good.  I was just kinda bummed because I feel I lost some thickness.  It could be lead hair syndrome in addition to shedding,  because I did have a growth spurt.  

I wish wish wish I could braid up and hide my hair under a wig.  Take some pressure off of my edges and the like.  I just feel soooo self-conscious in a wig, they are usually too dang tight and they make my head itch, lol.  It's like I'm smothering when I wear them.  I may take a tour of a few bss's and try something out.  I think my hair needs to be left alone for a bit. I see what progress you and others have made by wigging it, and it inspires me.

Sometimes your mind can make you self-sabotage when you are soooo close you can taste it...Thanks again for bringing me back, I really needed it. 

Happy Valentine's Day, Waistlengthers!!! (And HipLengthers ^JJamiah, lol)


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Feb 13, 2011)

This challenge was a good one for me.  I've taken a pre-perm pic below...and will be perming tonite after a 15 week stretch.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> @JJamiah, Yeah, I totally get what you are saying. I think I will leave it be. I flat ironed last night and my ends felt pretty good. I was just kinda bummed because I feel I lost some thickness. It could be lead hair syndrome in addition to shedding, because I did have a growth spurt.
> 
> I wish wish wish I could braid up and hide my hair under a wig. Take some pressure off of my edges and the like. I just feel soooo self-conscious in a wig, they are usually too dang tight and they make my head itch, lol. It's like I'm smothering when I wear them. I may take a tour of a few bss's and try something out. I think my hair needs to be left alone for a bit. I see what progress you and others have made by wigging it, and it inspires me.
> 
> ...


 
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You sound like your in better spirits  for that I am so happy.
You know what trying your hand at half wigs might be an option too. If your a little Self concious about the whole ones  They are nice and can easily be popped on and off. 

Your edges make sure you do nothing to cause them stress or un needed tension.  make sure they stay moisturized, Haven't tried it but I have heard good things about SOmething Edge control , NTM or P something; I hope someone can chime in. It got really good reveiws If I can remember I will let you know. 

One day at a time. 

I am actually reaching for HL since one of the ladies here said to me. HEY you've been WL so why not reach for something you haven't been before. SO now I am also a little anxious of what it will be like to be HL. Especially since I never could live with WL for long, these wigs bought on a new for me. I don't have to cut my hair because I want to be short hair today or short haired for the next 12 months, then long again. I can be what ever. LOL


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> This challenge was a good one for me. I've taken a pre-perm pic below...and will be perming tonite after a 15 week stretch.


 
You look Waist length already


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Feb 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> You look Waist length already



Thanks for the confirmation.  I think with the relaxer I do today, I'll next start the Hip Length Challenge. 

I couldn't get here without the help of all you wonderful ladies on this forum and thats a fact!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I think with the relaxer I do today, I'll next start the Hip Length Challenge.
> 
> I couldn't get here without the help of all you wonderful ladies on this forum and thats a fact!


 
Awesome Glad your Joining the HL challenge  See you over there  

If you could pics after you relax


----------



## Aireen (Feb 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Aireen
> on reaching BSB? How does it feel?
> 
> I love when we report progress that makes me  You grow GIRL!



Thank you JJamiah! It feels extremely short. I look at that bang picture and I'm thinking, "How am I not SL? I look like I'm only SL."  I do feel happy overall though that I made BSB because I have a little doubt at times about how long my hair can grow. Ugh but I just want to reach waist length already, last time I checked I was only 6.5 inches away.  I'm short, I have to re-measure when I wash.


----------



## classychic1908 (Feb 13, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> This challenge was a good one for me.  I've taken a pre-perm pic below...and will be perming tonite after a 15 week stretch.



  Congratulations Sheanitpro!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Thank you @JJamiah! It feels extremely short. I look at that bang picture and I'm thinking, "How am I not SL? I look like I'm only SL."  I do feel happy overall though that I made BSB because I have a little doubt at times about how long my hair can grow. Ugh but I just want to reach waist length already, last time I checked I was only 6.5 inches away.  I'm short, I have to re-measure when I wash.


 

I know how you feel Aireen. You can take off BSB in your Siggy you've made it  6.5 inches till waist you can make that this year or darn close.  

Your previous Siggy your hair was definitely not short but I know how it feels and how when you look in the mirror, your eyes say different.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I know how you feel Aireen. You can take off BSB in your Siggy you've made it  6.5 inches till waist you can make that this year or darn close.
> 
> Your previous Siggy your hair was definitely not short but I know how it feels and how when you look in the mirror, your eyes say different.



JJamiah

Oh the whited out part for APL means I've already past that length and the italicized part for BSB means I'm currently that length. When I get my hair to MBL, I'll white out BSB because it means for me I've past that length. Weird,  I know.   Question though about hair lengths, BSB is below shoulder blades but what does that really mean? Is that where a standard bra strap is supposed to rest and some are either higher or lower? So BSB means you're officially bra strap length? What about MBL, is MBL officially past the bra strap band but not at waist length so it's considered mid-back length?

Yes, it's so sad. I never thought I'd have hair anorexia but I guess I've become a victim too. I kind of feel weird sometimes giving advice here because I'm thinking, _"My hair isn't long, why am I giving advice even though I know how to answer the question from experience? Shouldn't someone more 'qualified' answer this?"_ They should call APL, Awkward Part/Period Length, lame I know but you don't know if your hair is long, short, or medium when you're APL. erplexed Also, since I'm short I know sometimes WL isn't as valued or isn't considered such a challenge when you're short on here so for me, that might influence me to have hair anorexia yet again and change my goal length. Anyway, we'll see how I feel. 

Yeah, 6.5 inches isn't that far to go! That's why I felt so comfortable joining all these 2011 challenges because even if I don't make it I'll be near, I'll learn new things, compile new ideas and advice, etc.. I know sometimes it's argued that if you're not at the previous length or near it, you shouldn't join a challenge thinking you're going to make it because it's laughable but to me, I like pushing myself, it's a CHALLENGE after all and people can dream lol.


----------



## thaidreams (Feb 13, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> You look Waist length already



I agree, you do look WL! Best wishes to you in the HL Challenge!!! I look forward to seeing more pictures of your luscious hair!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 13, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> This challenge was a good one for me.  I've taken a pre-perm pic below...and will be perming tonite after a 15 week stretch.



*SHEANITPRO

On reaching Waist Length.... Whatever your doing keep it up  and look at those lovely lead hairs guiding your way to Hip Length 
*​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW SHEANITPRO -you made it girl-no question-YAAY!!!! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats Sheanitpro, you've made WL!!!  Go girl!  I can't wait to be a "Hippie," too, lol!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 13, 2011)

JJamiah, thanks so much for pointing out those wigs. I truly appreciate it. Just off that list, I could have enough to last me through the summer.

Ladies, I don't believe in the zodiac but I'm a Libra & I'm the most indecisive person I know. I've been struggling with what to do with my hair for some time & it's wrecking my nerves that I don't know what to do.

The longest/healthiest my hair has ever been (full MBL) was when I was relaxed (texlaxed, really), protective styling 90% of the time, using the Wanakee line & stretching my relaxers to 10-12 weeks. Also I never used any direct heat. I rollerset & wrapped my hair once a week.

However, I got away from this thinking natural was best (& finding hair boards) & though my hair is the same length it was then, it's nowhere near as healthy. 

Now I could be a straight haired natural but my hair seems to thrive without the direct heat and honestly the easiest maintenance I've ever known was when my hair was relaxed. I didn't have a cabinet full of products like I do now. I had poo, DC, leave-in, moisturizer, daily oil, jojoba oil for weekly hot oil scalp treatments & setting lotion for my rollersets.

I'm sick because if I had've continued what was working for me, I'd be a HL texlaxed sister right now with healthy hair from root to ends. But I'm afraid after all of this time, if I go back to texlaxing, I may not get the results that I once did and then I'll have to transition yet again.

What do you ladies think? What would you do?


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 13, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> JJamiah, thanks so much for pointing out those wigs. I truly appreciate it. Just off that list, I could have enough to last me through the summer.
> 
> Ladies, I don't believe in the zodiac but I'm a Libra & I'm the most indecisive person I know. I've been struggling with what to do with my hair for some time & it's wrecking my nerves that I don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


 

Have you considered wearing your natural hair straight more often?

The sentiments your expressed above is exactly how I felt back in September. I've been volleying back in forth btw APL & BSL for two years due to single strand knots.   I only get the knots when I wear curly styles...specifically wash n go's and wet buns etc.  So I decided to start wearing my hair stretched exclusively for curly styles.  I also started straightening my hair 2 weeks out of the month.  This has been working great so far.

I totally feel you on having the 50-11 products.  I decided to basically go back to what I was doing when I was textlaxed and my hair was at it's longest with lil effor from me.  Weekly wash and sets and light blow or Flat iron.  HTH


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 13, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> Have you considered wearing your natural hair straight more often? The problem with being a straight haired natural is, for my hair, I have to use less product for it to remain soft & bouncy. The minute I start adding oil, my hair sticks together & becomes weighed down. Without oil, my scalp gets dry & flakes. And moisturizer is out of the question because of reversion.
> 
> The sentiments your expressed above is exactly how I felt back in September. I've been volleying back in forth btw APL & BSL for two years due to single strand knots.  I didn't even talk about the single strand knots - these & my 3-4 different textures are the reasons I abandoned naturalness in the 1st place. I only get the knots when I wear curly styles...specifically wash n go's and wet buns etc.  So I decided to start wearing my hair stretched exclusively for curly styles.  I also started straightening my hair 2 weeks out of the month.  This has been working great so far.
> 
> I totally feel you on having the 50-11 products.  I decided to basically go back to what I was doing when I was textlaxed and my hair was at it's longest with lil effor from me.  Weekly wash and sets and light blow or Flat iron.  HTH


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 13, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> JJamiah, thanks so much for pointing out those wigs. I truly appreciate it. Just off that list, I could have enough to last me through the summer.
> 
> Ladies, I don't believe in the zodiac but I'm a Libra & I'm the most indecisive person I know. I've been struggling with what to do with my hair for some time & it's wrecking my nerves that I don't know what to do.
> 
> ...



*@nakialovesshoes

Its not that relaxed is better than natural, its just a preference of what is liked or considered easier to manage. Your hair can thrive and grow just as long, its just going to take a little more patience, and understanding what your hair needs.  Wear more protective styling, Wash and Go's look nice but they do nothing good for the hair if you ask me. 

I'm a 3C natural never relaxed, and I don't wear it down, when I do If it doesn't have enough moisture it will knot up, or if I'm using a product my hair did not agree with. Some find it easier to heat train their hair, but I don't know about that because my hair doesn't like heat really.

So my advice would be to do a lot of protective styles, moisturize and be gentle when combing, if there is a knot comb through it gently, don't yank it out because your frustrated. {bad habit with natural hair((..Laughing..))}. 

I hope I helped in some sort of way 
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 14, 2011)

*Hey Ladies,

Its still early here, 
But im just going to say it now

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY
:Rose::lovedrool::luv2:
Enjoy it...
Treat yourself if you must

*​


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 14, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Hey Ladies,*​
> 
> *Its still early here, *
> *But im just going to say it now*​
> ...


 

Thanks!  Ditto!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 14, 2011)

nakialovesshoes 

I have been successful using extra virgin coconut oil on my scalp and hair.  I just add a few drops on the length of hair and use a squeeze bottle to apply to scalp.  It asorbs into my hair and doesn't weigh it down.

What oils are in your rotation right now?


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 14, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Hey Ladies,
> 
> Its still early here,
> But im just going to say it now
> ...


_PeculiarDaye-HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!! I HOPE ITS THE BEST! Any big plans in store?_


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 14, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> _@PeculiarDaye-HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!! I HOPE ITS THE BEST! Any big plans in store?_



*@casey3035

None that I know of... I think I will just relax today, or take my nephew to the park and feed off his joy. 
No matter how rough things get I always find joy in seeing others happy... It reminds me, that its another day and I should cherish it.

I love seeing people happy...
Its so... REFRESHING 
I love LOVE!

Any other big plans for you today? 
*​


----------



## grow (Feb 14, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Lovelies!
> Only 2 months in and I've had a setback.
> I did a one inch trim... my hair was not looking up to par. It had grown a great deal, but it shed so much and I had a lot of breakage. I'm feeling kinda :-( about it all...sheesh. AND I need to work on my edges. I'm looking for a Pep Partner Twin, so I don't fall off the deep end...I've been considering cutting my hair back to apl, thinking it may look better and I'll feel better...


 
*@**Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll*
sweetie pie, first, i'm so sad to hear of this setback!
i'm sure the repair you did has helped tremendously!
i totally understand about the edges and the ends, too, because i feel like that off and on, just about every day! 
second, i'd swear the truth: i just wrote almost the EXACT SAME THING just a few pages back!  no joke! really! 
if it hadn't been for listening to PeculiarDaye, i would already be back to APL again! lol:

i think our hair is at an "in between stage". it's growing and will fill in, but until it "settles" in it won't look like it did at the shorter lengths.

i also think it gets harder when the hair starts getting to longer lengths, in general.

PLEASE follow PeculiarDaye's excellent advice and hang in there!
what do you say we give our hair until the summer to settle in then think about any major decisions, then?


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 14, 2011)

grow said:


> *@**Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll*
> sweetie pie, first, i'm so sad to hear of this setback!
> i'm sure the repair you did has helped tremendously!
> i totally understand about the edges and the ends, too, because i feel like that off and on, just about every day!
> ...



*grow

Thank you so much, you are truly a kind hearted person... 
Thank you, for making my day that much better 


*​


----------



## grow (Feb 14, 2011)

@Aireen, FABULOUS PICTURES, BEAUTIFUL HAIR, YAY, YOU MADE BSB!!!!!!

girl, i love it ALL!!! the bangs, the wispy soft ends, the blowout (your hair looks great this way and i agree, the flat iron after perming can not only damage, but leave our hair looking "stuck" to our heads, lol!) even the silly faces are cute cute cute!

thank you for posting pictures! just love eye candy!!!

@Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
it is so nice to hear a sista speak of hair decisions and say "i'm praying on it"!!!!!

you go girl, you go!!!! (there was a thread last year about "who praises their hair" or somethng like that, so yes, we need to love our hair as Spirit loves us!)

oh, and I'VE MISSED YOU, TOO SWEETIE PIE!!! (have fallen off my egg shakes...boo hoo, could i tip toe back?)

@JJamiah, you said some wise words there! (always do, sugar!)
you also mentioned that you use Dudley's DRC 28 now?
i didn't know. i use that too!!!
how do you like it? it is real HEAVY DUTY!
my question is, since i read somewhere (i forget which thread...am subbed to too many, lol!) that u plan to henna, so how does the henna, which is a protein like substance interact with the Dudley's?

@SHEANITPRO, your hair looks GORGEOUSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

i second JJ's motion, please get us some pics after you relax!!!

@Sunshine_One, thank you so much for the helpful advice for the braiding and rebraiding in the shower with the conditioner. i will try this method and report back!

and ladies, thank you for having used the mention button. that's what took me back to the page where i had left off.....otherwise i would have missed all those good weekend pages!

y'all are the BEST!
hhj ladies!!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 14, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> @nakialovesshoes
> 
> I have been successful using extra virgin coconut oil on my scalp and hair.  I just add a few drops on the length of hair and use a squeeze bottle to apply to scalp.  It asorbs into my hair and doesn't weigh it down.
> 
> What oils are in your rotation right now?



Um, I'm just coming back to the forum, after a 4-5 month hiatus. What's the "mention button?" I saw I had some mentions when I logged in & I didn't have a clue. 

Thanks to the other poster that offered advice as well. 

Sunshine, I'm in braids right now transitioning out of a curly perm. My last touchup was February of last year. I don't want to do a BC, just mini chops. Except for an occasional flat iron for special occasions, I will be protective styling as much as possible. Plus, I'm a truck driver & don't have time for my hair.

I put BT on my scalp at least every other day & it's EVCO based & you're right, it does absorb pretty well plus it makes my hair very soft. I guess my problem with my natural hair was it just required more maintenance IMO and it was a struggle trying to find products that really worked for all of my textures. I have type 3 hair in my nape, going up to about 1/2 way to the middle of my head and also around my edges. I have type 4 hair the rest of my head, some 4a, some 4b, some 4z. The products that my type 3 hair liked, my type 4 hair at. 

When I wore a relaxer, my routine was so simple and I saw the infamous 6 inches per year in my sleep & that was with trims. Before the forum, I have been investigating how I could get very long hair & I think I had it figured out when I found the Wanakee website & was relaxing. I just got sidetracked. I love natural hair but I'm not so sure it's what I want for me. Is it okay to admit that I'm lazy & that, too, was an issue when dealing with my natural hair?

I'm going to give it some time before I decide, I think .


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 14, 2011)

grow said:


> @Aireen, FABULOUS PICTURES, BEAUTIFUL HAIR, YAY, YOU MADE BSB!!!!!!
> 
> girl, i love it ALL!!! the bangs, the wispy soft ends, the blowout (your hair looks great this way and i agree, the flat iron after perming can not only damage, but leave our hair looking "stuck" to our heads, lol!) even the silly faces are cute cute cute!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much
grow R YOU READING my mind? I have been thinking about that all night. How will the Henna affect my DRC, I really don't know. 
Yes DRC is very heavy duty. Aphogee 2 step wasn't working for me anymore, time and usage. So I switched to something much easier for me to use. I love IT!


----------



## grow (Feb 14, 2011)

@nakialovesshoes, the "mention" feature is to bring the member you're speaking to, to the post you are posting.

what you do is hit the @ button, then place the member's name right after the @button, no spaces or mispelling of names, or it won't go thru to their inbox.

(a trick i've learned is to click on their name as if you were going to send them a pm or go to their profile, then instead of doing so, when you see the dropdown list of options, copy and paste their name. that way, names with particular characters or spellings don't have to be written in.) 

this way, members (speaking for myself) who subscribe to lots of threads don't forget about their threads, because you help them to "remember" to come back,lol!

thanks again, ladies! if y'all hadn't "mentioned" me, i would have lost lots of pages of good info and just clicked on the "last page" of this thread!

@JJamiah, girl, you KNOW we are in sync!!!!
but knowing all the great moisturizinga dc's you've got,a i'm sure it won't be a problem!
which are you planning to do first, the DRC or the henna?
i can ONLY sing DRC's praises because that stuff leaves my hair feeling like silk that's as strong as steel!!!
when i do both, i plan to do a solid week of oil washing/oil rinsing and cowashing with dc's to replenish the moisture.
check it out, there's some really good info on here:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...92036-yall-gonna-think-im-crazy-oil-wash.html


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 14, 2011)

JJamiah

How do you use the DRC? Is this product made by Dudley? I'm wondering if this is a product I should try. TIA


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 14, 2011)

@grow

Thanks for breaking down the whole "mention" feature. I have been doing it unknowingly. LOL


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 14, 2011)

Valentines day hair! 9 weeks post


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 14, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> JJamiah, thanks so much for pointing out those wigs. I truly appreciate it. Just off that list, I could have enough to last me through the summer.
> 
> Ladies, I don't believe in the zodiac but I'm a Libra & I'm the most indecisive person I know. I've been struggling with what to do with my hair for some time & it's wrecking my nerves that I don't know what to do.
> 
> ...



I know this won't help much but ultimately the decision is up to u. U have to decide if u wanna continue to find the right combination of products and regimen that will allow ur natural hair to flourish (because it IS possible) or if us rather go with the convenience u experienced with relaxed hair. If u were to relax/texlax again, I don't think getting back to the healthy state u were before would be a problem.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 14, 2011)

grow said:


> @nakialovesshoes, the "mention" feature is to bring the member you're speaking to, to the post you are posting.
> 
> what you do is hit the @ button, then place the member's name right after the @button, no spaces or mispelling of names, or it won't go thru to their inbox.
> 
> ...





Sunshine_One said:


> JJamiah
> 
> How do you use the DRC? Is this product made by Dudley? I'm wondering if this is a product I should try. TIA



grow how about I plant to mix a cap full of DRC since some people use eggs into my henna and see how it goes from there :crazy: I know  

I definitely  have enough moisture DC's to get into afterwards.

Sunshine_One
I just wash hair as normal, Spray on my DRC, cap it and get under the dryer for 20 minutes and my hair is so soft yet strong, afterwards I steam my DC in and leave that one for 30 minutes after steaming, STRONG HAIR is all I can say. I would say THIS IS a great purchase the price tag is usually what hinders folks to get it. BUT it is well worth it.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 14, 2011)

grow said:


> @Aireen, FABULOUS PICTURES, BEAUTIFUL HAIR, YAY, YOU MADE BSB!!!!!!
> 
> girl, i love it ALL!!! the bangs, the wispy soft ends, the blowout (your hair looks great this way and i agree, the flat iron after perming can not only damage, but leave our hair looking "stuck" to our heads, lol!) even the silly faces are cute cute cute!



Thank you, grow!  I'll be sure to update with the back pictures very soon, in two days! I want to do a deeeeeeep conditioning session first. 

Thanks so much again! Yes especially the day after when it's beyond oily and greasy, had enough of that so for the past two visits I've requested a blowout. I already have a fat face haha, need the hair to slim it down and limp hair makes my features look exaggerated.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 14, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Valentines day hair! 9 weeks post



*bigbrowneyez

Beautiful Valentines day hair *​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 14, 2011)

@ bigbrowneyez's-Great style-looks so thick. How was this done on a twist out possibly?


----------



## omachine (Feb 14, 2011)

i did a few trims over the last few months and now i'm in between apl and bsl. i'm applying a sulfur mix three times a week and wearing mainly two strand twists.  i work out four days a week and i am trying to keep up with my water in-take.


----------



## grow (Feb 15, 2011)

bigbrowneyez, BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!!! 
thank you for the pictures!!!!

JJamiah, um...uh...lovey dovey, i wouldn't feel right saying anything about the DRC in the henna mix because i've never even tried henna before, but are you planning a strand test?

Aireen, you just know we can't wait to see the pitchas!!!!
(p.s. your face is not fat!)

PeculiarDaye, you are always so uplifting and positive! you keep us feeling empowered about our hair, sweetie!

casey3035, that's a good question, i wanna know too!


omachine, just looking at your reggie gets me motivated! you're gonna get great progress!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 15, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> @ bigbrowneyez's-Great style-looks so thick. How was this done on a twist out possibly?



Thanks! I actually did one braid and put it a bun and let it airdry. Then undid it, separated it and put it in a banana clip.


----------



## omachine (Feb 15, 2011)

Grow, thank you for your words of encouragement... You have such beautiful hair, happy growing to you too!


@omachine, just looking at your reggie gets me motivated! you're gonna get great progress![/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 15, 2011)

Good morning ladies!

It's my day off.  I'm prepooing not sure if I want to go to the salon or do it myself.  Meeting up with a friend for dinner tonight.  So I need to make a  decision.   Have a great day!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 15, 2011)

grow said:


> @bigbrowneyez, BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!!!
> thank you for the pictures!!!!
> 
> @JJamiah, um...uh...lovey dovey, i wouldn't feel right saying anything about the DRC in the henna mix because i've never even tried henna before, but are you planning a strand test?
> ...




*@grow

Thank you, Honey! Believe when I say it is both ways, You all keep me uplifted, and filling me with the positivity to give back. So much wonderful, and outstanding progress, so much hope and dedication, everyone is there for everyone... Its beautiful 

You grow are wonderful, and don't you ever think anything less. 
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 16, 2011)

*Hey Ladies,

I'm so happy that my trim is coming up and then its braids. I see little bitty hairs sticking up from the front of my hair which means I have I'm snapping hairs. But I know its my fault, Its the brush that I have been using. Its rough, I used it before and the same problem occured. I should  have known better shame on me!!! Then I havent parted the front of my hair and given it moisture, Ive just put conditioner on it and brushed it back into a pony... another shame on me!!! 
Owning up to my mistakes is one, fixing  them is two 


Tomorrow Im going to get my hair ready for the Trim that I will be doing at 12:35am.... YAYYY! Then when I wake up.... 
Back to the braids for me 

BRAIDING TIME   

When I finish would you ladies like to see photos? They are pretty basic but everyone enjoys photos right? 
*​


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm checking in with my official starting pic.  Some of you may have read my other thread where I stated that after I got my hair trimmed yesterday, I was still BSL....So I will definitely stay in this challenge!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm so happy that my trim is coming up and then its braids. I see little bitty hairs sticking up from the front of my hair which means I have I'm snapping hairs. But I know its my fault, Its the brush that I have been using. Its rough, I used it before and the same problem occured. I should  have known better shame on me!!! Then I havent parted the front of my hair and given it moisture, Ive just put conditioner on it and brushed it back into a pony... another shame on me!!!
> Owning up to my mistakes is one, fixing  them is two
> ...


You know what? You know what you gotta do so it will be fine! I sent you a PM. I am not dropping out of the WL challenge but...I won't make it with you because I had a MAJOR setback at the salon today! I started a support thread for hair setbacks and disasters-I'm sooo depressed right now! I would still love to be your partner and support you still. We still have the same goals-I am just waaay behind you now... So-I will return to the 2011 MBL challenge!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm so happy that my trim is coming up and then its braids. I see little bitty hairs sticking up from the front of my hair which means I have I'm snapping hairs. But I know its my fault, Its the brush that I have been using. Its rough, I used it before and the same problem occured. I should  have known better shame on me!!! Then I havent parted the front of my hair and given it moisture, Ive just put conditioner on it and brushed it back into a pony... another shame on me!!!
> Owning up to my mistakes is one, fixing  them is two
> ...


I would love to see pics!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2011)

Not sure if I can join. My hair is in my siggy. Either way I'll be cheering you on. My towel is where my waist is (just gained weight from thyroid imbalance so it's a little thick. I will be losing weight and gaining hair in 2011!)


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> I would love to see pics!




*casey3035

Aw, Thank you...

Then photos you will see 
*​


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2011)

Right now I'm protective styling through a weave. I've had cornrows for over a year  and I'm tired of that so I'm weaved up. I just did it in Feb.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Not sure if I can join. My hair is in my siggy. Either way I'll be cheering you on. My towel is where my waist is (just gained weight from thyroid imbalance so it's a little thick. I will be losing weight and gaining hair in 2011!)




*@luckiestdestiny,

Welcome 
I believe everyone is welcome here if you want to join.
Your quite close to Waist Length, when is your personal goal date? 

I'm trying to lose some weight as well.
You don't look like you need it to me, but its all about self happiness 

Can we see pictures of your lovely weave that is going to help your hair thrive? 

I'm cheering you on 
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Relaxed with PICTURES!  Made BSB barely but claiming it to stay positive, it won't be long before I'm confident in my hair's length since it'll grow out more by the next relaxer. I put my hair in a bun to make it wavy with volume so it's not sleek straight to see the length fully, sorry. It would have been blow-dried straight but I'm in a no heat challenge until I reach waist length.

For my wash yesterday, I did a pre-poo with my safflower oil-EVOO-conditioner-molasses mixture, shampooed with Aussie Moist Shampoo, and conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I know it is not advised to use protein after using molasses but I wanted to strengthen and provide intense conditioning to my hair. As a result my hair came out feeling really moisturised and strong. 

I have new goals, I'm going to take better care of my scalp and take more initiative instead of being lazy so I can RETAIN, RETAIN, RETAIN. I'm also going to watch my moisture/protein balance more carefully instead of just using what I feel like on my hair for frivolous reasons.

*PICTURE TIME! *


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@luckiestdestiny,*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Misunderstood one of your questions...don't have a personal goal date. I just let my hair grow and see what it wants to do so to speak (for wl).  Not sure because it's growing slower with the health issues I'm having lately. We'll see.
Thanks for the welcome and the cheers! 

Sure. I'll have to take some pics this weekend (of the weave) Now I put it back in a pony tail. BUT as I'm going out this weekend I'll do the whole flat iron thang and make it pop.

As for the weight (bleh)...it's more that I want to get back to my normal weight than anything. I think because I'm normally so petite I notice the difference (as I have graves disease , was given radioactive iodine which destroyed my thyroid and which made me hypo. Since then I'll be balanced, but fall back to hypothyroid and gain weight. Currently I've just gotten balanced again but now it's about getting off the excess weight that popped on in this imbalanced state.). So it's more "in" my head according to my fiance who says he loves the way I look no matter what (but that's what he's _supposed_ to say lol!). I guess I'm used to a tiny waist and I want it back. I love curves though so I hope to keep the hips and breasts (but it seems the weight went to my middle and a little to my butt).

As for me...I think I am pretty close to wl I guess (though I really think I have hairexia) but I'd like to join anyways! My goal I believe is tailbone (or hip length depending on if it's too much).


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Relaxed with PICTURES!  Made BSB barely but claiming it to stay positive, it won't be long before I'm confident in my hair's length since it'll grow out more by the next relaxer. I put my hair in a bun to make it wavy with volume so it's not sleek straight to see the length fully, sorry. It would have been blow-dried straight but I'm in a no heat challenge until I reach waist length.
> 
> For my wash yesterday, I did a pre-poo with my safflower oil-EVOO-conditioner-molasses mixture, shampooed with Aussie Moist Shampoo, and conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I know it is not advised to use protein after using molasses but I wanted to strengthen and provide intense conditioning to my hair. As a result my hair came out feeling really moisturised and strong.
> 
> ...



*@Aireen

BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY, LUXURIOUS HAIR,
I love it :lovedrool: 

Keep what your doing up, because the benefits of it are showing beautifully in your hair.
There is a lot of things that is said "not" to do, but at the end of the day you've got to listen to your hair!!! Because what works for one head doesn't always work for another - what doesn't work for one head can do wonders for another. 
Its crazy in a way that it happens to be that way, but besides the main things that we all KNOW aren't good for the hair, everything else is an find out adventure... 


Happy Hair Growing
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the cheers!
> 
> Sure. I'll have to take some pics this weekend (of the weave) Now I put it back in a pony tail. BUT as I'm going out this weekend I'll do the whole flat iron thang and make it pop.
> 
> ...




*luckiestdestiny

Your welcome,
I am excited to see it, and your going to make it POP, major plus 

I hope you don't mind but I had to google it, I haven't heard of it, and every time I hear of a new disease I have to read about it (feed the brain). I do apologize for you having to go through it, I know my apologizes wont fix it, but I understand that things can get hard when you have something wrong with the body. I wish you all the best, and I pray for you.
As for the weight gain, you'll get it off, but I understand that your used to your petite-ness, and want it back. You'll definitely keep the curves, they are probably going to slim down a few inches with you, but hey, they are yours now  If you want to keep them up, make sure you do exercising that will do so 
Goals are beautiful to me... They are motivational  :weighin:
Your fiance is very kind. Your right he is SUPPOSED to say that, but I believe he meant every word... He doesnt see the big change you do in your mind, but I'm sure he wants you to be happy.  

HI FIVE TO HAIREXCIA  ((..Laughing..))... Honestly I think most of us ladies do suffer from it, its a good and bad thing I would say. Bad because it can give us doubt it our goal, but good because it pushes us that much more to make it and be satisfied. 
Your very close to WL, I don't know your growing rate, but I'm positive you'll be there before December. As for tailbone length.... That's a strong goal, and I believe you'll make it there  
I think I will join the tailbone length challenge next year depending on how far I get this year.
*​


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@luckiestdestiny*​
> 
> *Your welcome,*
> *I am excited to see it, and your going to make it POP, major plus *​
> ...


 No worries when you say you haven't heard of it, did you find it. 
PubMed Health - Graves disease
It's actually Graves Disease and makes one hyper thyroid. BUT when you take radioactive iodine (though docs says it evens it out they are lying lol)it makes you hypo.  In my case I was given too much so it made me 0.002 percent (you got that less than one percent) active thyroid hormone. To the point that I _have_  to take it as it's not just a _little_ hypo problem. I can actually die if I don't take my medicine. Didn't know a thyroid could cause that much problems but it can cause the body to frankly go into shock and shut down (if you are too low). Not to worry if you're a mild hypochondriac (or any one else) because what happened to me isn't normal, even for someone taking radioactive iodine. I was given waaaay too much (to the point that there was a law suit only taken away because it was a teaching hospital. Too bad I just listened to docs without doing research because really taking the medicine is the best way to go to lower the thyroid without destroying it).

It does make for super dry hair too which is why I have to counter act it with conditioning washes, etc. Also coconut oil, argon, and avocado (the penetrating oils) are my best friends.  I basically try to over moisturize to counteract the dryness (and lucky for me the avocado and coconut oil seem to be all the protein I need, coupled with a couple wheat protein conditioners that I use when I flat iron for length, along with heat protectant)

I'm excited to be apart of a group. I love the whole "cheering" on feel that is present here in this thread.  I definitely hope to get to wl soon. 

I am definitely happy to be here and I'll post a pic this weekend (for my ps).


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> No worries when you say you haven't heard of it, did you find it.
> PubMed Health - Graves disease
> It's actually Graves Disease and makes one hyper thyroid. BUT when you take radioactive iodine (though docs says it evens it out they are lying lol)it makes you hypo.  In my case I was given too much so it made me 0.002 percent (you got that less than one percent) active thyroid hormone. To the point that I _have_  to take it as it's not just a _little_ hypo problem. I can actually die if I don't take my medicine. Didn't know a thyroid could cause that much problems but it can cause the body to frankly go into shock and shut down (if you are too low). Not to worry if you're a mild hypochondriac (or any one else) because what happened to me isn't normal, even for someone taking radioactive iodine. I was given waaaay too much (to the point that there was a law suit only taken away because it was a teaching hospital. Too bad I just listened to docs without doing research because really taking the medicine is the best way to go to lower the thyroid without destroying it).
> 
> ...




*luckiestdestiny

Yes I did find it, the exact page you gave me matter fact  Thank you.
I shake my head at some of the doctors these days, the way they prescribe medicine to people, sometimes overdoing it. They do have an amount that they are recommended to give, but they seem to think that more means better. Then you have those amazing doctors who I would believe that are sent from heaven that can look and say "THAT is to much for the body, and heart." Giving options to better, and keep you alive, and healthy for as long as God give us 
about you having to take it to live... Its sad that they would even prescribe you so much and not even check up on you daily or weekly making sure that your thyroid did not get as low as it did, or even close. I really wish this didn't have to happen to you, but your in GOD's hands so the outcome could be beyond my vision or thoughts... Got to trust in him 
Since you have to depend on it to live let us think of it as vitamins, that will keep you strong 

Well taking care of your hair that way doesn't sound at all bad to me, since I conditioner wash and use all three of those oils plus two, ((..Laughing..))
Makes your scalp feel marvelous doesn't it  

The motivation here is amazing... Ive looked for it in other threads but its not as strong here, or just the threads I have come across... Believe me when I say this thread has "Don't give up, you can do it" vibe lurking all through it. 

*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Misunderstood one of your questions...don't have a personal goal date. I just let my hair grow and see what it wants to do so to speak (for wl).  Not sure because it's growing slower with the health issues I'm having lately. We'll see.



*@luckiestdestiny,

Well Ill be praying that it makes it before the year is out without any complications or set backs  You'll be fine. 

Your scalp can be a little different at times, sometimes it grows fast others it doesnt... Its tricky. Keep up the good work  You seem to be doing good with the hair, and your health 
*​


----------



## D.Lisha (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Relaxed with PICTURES!  Made BSB barely but claiming it to stay positive, it won't be long before I'm confident in my hair's length since it'll grow out more by the next relaxer. I put my hair in a bun to make it wavy with volume so it's not sleek straight to see the length fully, sorry. It would have been blow-dried straight but I'm in a no heat challenge until I reach waist length.
> 
> For my wash yesterday, I did a pre-poo with my safflower oil-EVOO-conditioner-molasses mixture, shampooed with Aussie Moist Shampoo, and conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I know it is not advised to use protein after using molasses but I wanted to strengthen and provide intense conditioning to my hair. As a result my hair came out feeling really moisturised and strong.
> 
> ...


 

WOOOOOOOOT!
Look at my hair-buddy GROW!
I see you gurl 
ya hair looks great  
Time to update my siggy pic! lol


----------



## classychic1908 (Feb 17, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> You know what? You know what you gotta do so it will be fine! I sent you a PM. I am not dropping out of the WL challenge but...I won't make it with you because I had a MAJOR setback at the salon today! I started a support thread for hair setbacks and disasters-I'm sooo depressed right now! I would still love to be your partner and support you still. We still have the same goals-I am just waaay behind you now... So-I will return to the 2011 MBL challenge!




((HUGS))  You never know, you might still make WL on your timetable!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Relaxed with PICTURES!  Made BSB barely but claiming it to stay positive, it won't be long before I'm confident in my hair's length since it'll grow out more by the next relaxer. I put my hair in a bun to make it wavy with volume so it's not sleek straight to see the length fully, sorry. It would have been blow-dried straight but I'm in a no heat challenge until I reach waist length.
> 
> For my wash yesterday, I did a pre-poo with my safflower oil-EVOO-conditioner-molasses mixture, shampooed with Aussie Moist Shampoo, and conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I know it is not advised to use protein after using molasses but I wanted to strengthen and provide intense conditioning to my hair. As a result my hair came out feeling really moisturised and strong.
> 
> ...


Lovely hair!!! I'd say it was full BSB actually! congrats!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@Aireen
> 
> BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY, LUXURIOUS HAIR,
> I love it :lovedrool:
> ...



PeculiarDaye

Thank you for the amazing compliments, I'm beaming now, can't stop smiling!  

I definitely probably do not follow all the 'musts' for haircare but as long as my hair is retaining, why bother doing too much?  I really think keeping it simple helps, when I had a difficult routine I was always at a loss as to what my hair wasn't getting since I was putting everything under the sun on it.  The thing I was missing was to just let my hair be and leave it alone. Usually I wouldn't pre-poo since I don't like doing extra but I recently discovered the benefits of molasses and since I have some I decided to test it out on my edges and nape weekly and this time on my whole head. So far I like it but definitely not into weekly pre-pooing of all my hair, too messy and time-consuming; I think I'll keep it as an occasional thing if I want to give my hair a 'treat'. 

I kind of like the adventure and mystery in finding new ways to do things and products. Sure it's a disappointment when something doesn't work for me the way I intended it to but that's the risk and I don't mind.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

D.Lisha said:


> WOOOOOOOOT!
> Look at my hair-buddy GROW!
> I see you gurl
> ya hair looks great
> Time to update my siggy pic! lol



D.Lisha

Yessss! Can't wait to see it!  Thanks, I think I'm getting a hang of this haircare thing! 



bigbrowneyez said:


> Lovely hair!!! I'd say it was full BSB actually! congrats!



bigbrowneyez

Thank you so much! I'm so excited, maybe I CAN make waist length this year!  I'll be satisfied if I was pretty darn close though.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 17, 2011)

Quick update! Not really a length check (i'm reserving that for June after my 6 month stretch...never gone that long, 12 weeks is my max, but I'm excited!).  But I used my new InStyler and loved the results


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Quick update! Not really a length check (i'm reserving that for June after my 6 month stretch...never gone that long, 12 weeks is my max, but I'm excited!).  But I used my new InStyler and loved the results



bigbrowneyez

Your hair is so thick! How's the InStyler? It doesn't break your hair? My aunt really wants to buy one.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @bigbrowneyez
> 
> Your hair is so thick! How's the InStyler? It doesn't break your hair? My aunt really wants to buy one.



Thank you Aireen.  I liked the Instyler because I can never get my hair straight when the ends beveled with a flat iron.  It also like that it gives a fuller look, whereas, flat irons give a more smooth sleek look.  Depends on what you're going for.  And no, i didn't notice any broken hairs.  I blow dried before I did it, so it was pretty straight and detangled before I used it.  I recommend it  HTH!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> You know what? You know what you gotta do so it will be fine! I sent you a PM. I am not dropping out of the WL challenge but...I won't make it with you because I had a MAJOR setback at the salon today! I started a support thread for hair setbacks and disasters-I'm sooo depressed right now! I would still love to be your partner and support you still. We still have the same goals-I am just waaay behind you now... So-I will return to the 2011 MBL challenge!



*casey3035

I didnt see this message so I apologize.
We already talked about it all so everything is fine. You arent even way behind me, your just a tad bit... 
Im going to check out your thread, Have to support my partner 
Your right, why would we stop being partners our goals are still the same and we still want the same thing. 
Your still with me as a hair partner ,((..Laughing..)) for as long as you like 
*​


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey ladies,

I asked this in the hl challenge too (though I haven't joined that one)...but I wanted to get the views (from longer haired ladies) of cassia and henna. Won't be doing it for at least two months as I'm psing.  BUT was wondering if it might be a good thing to add strength after the take-down. Never done it before so I don't know if I should even go there. Just wondering your experiences. How many of you are using cassia or henna?


----------



## exubah (Feb 17, 2011)

A very warm welcome to all of our newcomers!!!

Between my illness and work I have not been in here often but that's about to change...........tomorrow is my last day to work so I should have plenty of time on my hands, for a few weeks at least .

I see so many beautiful heads of hair........KUTGW ladies !


----------



## exubah (Feb 17, 2011)

An update....

Right now I'm air-drying in a plait pony.....I pre-poo'd with Amla Oil, poo'd with L'Occitane Aromachologie (sp?) and conditioned with the repairing hair mask.  Leave-ins were Rusk Smoother, Lacio Lacio along with John Frieda frizz ease serum.  

My new growth is very manageable at this time.  I chalk that up to my JBCO usage!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen said:


> PeculiarDaye
> 
> Thank you for the amazing compliments, I'm beaming now, can't stop smiling!
> 
> ...



*Aireen,

Your very welcome . I'm glad that it made you smile  you should know that your hard work is noticed and admired...

Yes the hair will definitely take you on a journey, and its so darn picky sometimes, ((..Laughing..)). I truly do wish I could let my hair be and retain length but my curls require so much moisture and my ends and tricky.... Humph, I still try and figure them out. 
 I'm happy that what your doing is truly working and your hair is thanking you for it.

The adventure is very interesting, especially when you find something that your hair absolutely loves... It makes it ask worth while as you watch it grow, shine, and thrive, in a way of saying "Thank you"*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

exubah said:


> A very warm welcome to all of our newcomers!!!
> 
> Between my illness and work I have not been in here often but that's about to change...........tomorrow is my last day to work so I should have plenty of time on my hands, for a few weeks at least .
> 
> I see so many beautiful heads of hair........KUTGW ladies !





exubah said:


> An update....
> 
> Right now I'm air-drying in a plait pony.....I pre-poo'd with Amla Oil, poo'd with L'Occitane Aromachologie (sp?) and conditioned with the repairing hair mask.  Leave-ins were Rusk Smoother, Lacio Lacio along with John Frieda frizz ease serum.
> 
> My new growth is very manageable at this time.  I chalk that up to my JBCO usage!



*exubah,

I hope things have been looking on the upside for you, and that your Illness is at a better stage... 

 on the new growth that is agreeing with you  
How have you been using the JBCO? I'd love to know 
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Quick update! Not really a length check (i'm reserving that for June after my 6 month stretch...never gone that long, 12 weeks is my max, but I'm excited!).  But I used my new InStyler and loved the results



*bigbrowneyez,

You've got such BEAUTIFUL hair 
It looks so healthy and volumed 

I absolutely love your hair.... 

Keep up the good work, because your hair is definitely speaking of your good time used to manage it and thanking you with you beauty  

*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Aireen,
> 
> Your very welcome . I'm glad that it made you smile  you should know that your hard work is noticed and admired...
> 
> ...



PeculiarDaye

Totally agree with everything you wrote. My hair isn't really too picky anymore now that I just leave it alone. 

Oh and yes, I don't mind waiting for it to grow as much as before since stretching for 4 months really does allow me to notice my progress a great deal. The previous time I relaxed before this I only stretched for 3 and I didn't think I saw much of a difference so I didn't update with any pictures.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

*Hey Ladies,

I am trimming tonight and I dont remember what I did when I trimmed last year so I thought I would ask your insights this for tonight.

Should I wash before or after?
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PeculiarDaye
> 
> Totally agree with everything you wrote. My hair isn't really too picky anymore now that I just leave it alone.
> 
> Oh and yes, I don't mind waiting for it to grow as much as before since stretching for 4 months really does allow me to notice my progress a great deal. The previous time I relaxed before this I only stretched for 3 and I didn't think I saw much of a difference so I didn't update with any pictures.




*@Aireen,

You sound like a person who is in love with her hair, and that is lovely. 

4 Months is good deal of time, that extra month I'm sure helps.... I give myself a 6 month stretch, seeing how I have hairrexcia and I like to see a very noticeable about of progress and in hope to reach my goals, I don't like to know the length until I feel I've made it...   

Your pictures are quite lovely, I am glad we get to see them, and I'm excited to see the progress you'll have in June, It will be just as jaw dropping as it was this time around I'm sure
*​


----------



## classychic1908 (Feb 17, 2011)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I asked this in the hl challenge too (though I haven't joined that one)...but I wanted to get the views (from longer haired ladies) of cassia and henna. Won't be doing it for at least two months as I'm psing.  BUT was wondering if it might be a good thing to add strength after the take-down. Never done it before so I don't know if I should even go there. Just wondering your experiences. How many of you are using cassia or henna?



I use henna periodically.  I would like to henna every 6 weeks or so, but I haven't gotten around to it in a few months.  Pregnancy has made me very hair lazy.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@Aireen,
> 
> You sound like a person who is in love with her hair, and that is lovely.
> 
> ...



PeculiarDaye

Thank you kindly! I hope I didn't come off as vain but I do appreciate that my hair is working with me rather than against me. 

I'm beginning to think 4 months is too short as well, I wanted to stretch for 5-6 months instead but my hairdresser's salon is planning renovations and I didn't want to be stuck in uncertainty if I couldn't wait. I stretch gradually, extending each time so I just rather feel secure that my hairdresser is there and I can go any time. 

Hopefully I can have progress pictures in July but summer isn't to gracious to my hair.  I really plan to prep my hair this time with proper deep conditioning so that the stretch is a healthy one with strong strands.


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 17, 2011)

classychic1908 said:


> ((HUGS))  You never know, you might still make WL on your timetable!!


  I'm praying I do... Thanks for the hug girl-I needed that!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@casey3035
> 
> I didnt see this message so I apologize.
> We already talked about it all so everything is fine. You arent even way behind me, your just a tad bit...
> ...


Yep-we have already covered that-Thanks for the support! BEST PARTNER EVERRRR!!!!!! LOLz


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PeculiarDaye
> 
> Thank you kindly! I hope I didn't come off as vain but I do appreciate that my hair is working with me rather than against me.
> 
> ...



*Aireen,

Your very welcome! Not at all did you come off as vain, I do apologize if I gave you the intention that you did, in some way.

4 Months is really good, if you feel like you want to try more this time around, give it a shot  You will surprise yourself  If you've got to get it done earlier in order to make sure your hair dresser is available that's fine too 

Yeah, the summer can me some mean weather... Making you want to avoid the sun for safe keeping, ((..Laughing..)). I'm with you on the healthy strong strands, my strands are like drama queens the way they decide to break all easy...  
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 17, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Yep-we have already covered that-Thanks for the support! BEST PARTNER EVERRRR!!!!!! LOLz



*casey3035,

I meant to say stuck with me, major typo, ((..Laughing..)).

Thank you, Honey! You are the BESTEST PARTNER as well. What kind of partner isn't supportive and always trying to uplift you? If you know of one Its not a good partner I'll tell you that 
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 18, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Aireen,
> 
> Your very welcome! Not at all did you come off as vain, I do apologize if I gave you the intention that you did, in some way.
> 
> ...



PeculiarDaye - No no no! I apologize!

Alright, definitely doing it! 5 months for my next stretch, hope I can do it.  I'm so happy I can stretch and get my scalp in order, every 2 months is too much of a killer, especially since I have a scalp condition. 

Mine too! I wasn't too worried because I was retaining for the most part but it was still getting to me because I know I messed up my moisture/protein balance to cause it.   Really working on keeping it this time around.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 18, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PeculiarDaye - No no no! I apologize!
> 
> Alright, definitely doing it! 5 months for my next stretch, hope I can do it.  I'm so happy I can stretch and *get my scalp in order, every 2 months is too much of a killer, especially since I have a scalp condition.*
> 
> Mine too! I wasn't too worried because I was retaining for the most part but it was still getting to me because I know I messed up my moisture/protein balance to cause it.   Really working on keeping it this time around.



*
Aireen, 

Its okay  No apology needed 

Yay! You can do it, if you say you can then you can. If you feel tempted just remind yourself that the extra month you hold out will make a difference, and it will be a noticeable one.
Scalp condition? do you mind sharing?

Well I definitely understand. You'll fix everything, and come July you'll surprise yourself  I'd even bet the color of my writing on it, .

Ive tried what I know, its best now for me to keep it braided until June 30th, 2011 Like I planned and hope to be Waist Length. Braids are the only way I can imagine to give my hair the time it needs to strengthen, and give it moisture at the same time. 
I'm starting to believe my hair dislikes brushes!!!! Or just the one i use  No bueno for me  So I've reverted to a soft/mild brush hopefully it works  
I'm trusting in God on this one 
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 18, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *
> Aireen,
> 
> Its okay  No apology needed
> ...



PeculiarDaye - I had bad dandruff when I was younger, extremely bad itching. Swimming and relaxing made the problem even worse and it was no joke, nothing relieved it. I got tested by a doctor and got products recommended, didn't work. You see, even if the dandruff was eliminated some how a sore would end up on my scalp and start the itching process all over again. The only thing that ever worked was KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp Conditioner. Don't know how but it worked, it even healed the sores. The tingle of the product is pretty intense but it works. It eliminated my scalp problem for a long time, it came back but no where near as bad as it used to be. I would use it after relaxing because my sores would be inflamed and it would still heal and provide relief. It's soft enough to use on your whole head but I just use it on the scalp to save product, that's the problem area anyway. For a long time before my mother discovered this product, I couldn't use many conditioners on my hair because it would aggravate the problem. Now I can use anything under the sun and my dandruff is normal; when I was using the product it would literally take WEEKS before any dandruff would remotely show. Sorry for the long testimony but I just LOVE this product, it saved me. I plan to buy the big $40 bottle soon so that it can last me a year. I think it even helped with my growth at the time. NEED IT, it's like a dream! :lovedrool:

I love your length, btw. I think I'll only consider my hair long when it gets to MBL. Right now I still feel SL. Did you henna for that reddish colour?

I keep my hair wrapped up in a bun under a net when I get home because I don't like it in my face, it really helps with the style for the next day and keeps it from unnecessary weakening.  What messed me up was obsessing over protein because I loved the benefits, moisture is the way to go for me most of the time though.

The only thing I like to use is my wide tooth comb from Sally's, it's the only thing I think in my mind reduces my breakage. I really want to try the Tangle Teezer though.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 18, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PeculiarDaye - I had bad dandruff when I was younger, extremely bad itching. Swimming and relaxing made the problem even worse and it was no joke, nothing relieved it. I got tested by a doctor and got products recommended, didn't work. You see, even if the dandruff was eliminated some how a sore would end up on my scalp and start the itching process all over again. The only thing that ever worked was KeraCare Dry & Itchy Scalp Conditioner. Don't know how but it worked, it even healed the sores. The tingle of the product is pretty intense but it works. It eliminated my scalp problem for a long time, it came back but no where near as bad as it used to be. I would use it after relaxing because my sores would be inflamed and it would still heal and provide relief. It's soft enough to use on your whole head but I just use it on the scalp to save product, that's the problem area anyway. For a long time before my mother discovered this product, I couldn't use many conditioners on my hair because it would aggravate the problem. Now I can use anything under the sun and my dandruff is normal; when I was using the product it would literally take WEEKS before any dandruff would remotely show. Sorry for the long testimony but I just LOVE this product, it saved me. I plan to buy the big $40 bottle soon so that it can last me a year. I think it even helped with my growth at the time. NEED IT, it's like a dream! :lovedrool:
> 
> I love your length, btw. I think I'll only consider my hair long when it gets to MBL. Right now I still feel SL. Did you henna for that reddish colour?
> 
> ...



*Aireen,

I understand! If you found a product that your hair absolutely LOVES and you fell in LOVE with it to, no reason to stop using it. Let the love spread through your head and heart and keep a hold to it. 
I don't know how that must feel, but I do apologize you had to feel it, I can only believe that it must hurt and be very agitating.
I say buy the 40 dollar bottle, if it will last you a year then its most worth it 
I love long testimonies 

Thank you! I am happy with my length but Ive always wanted to be Waist Length and beyond (HL) so I knew that MBL was only a first step for me and my true happiness in a goal was past it. 

SL? that's the Hairrexcia talking 

For the red-ish brown-ish color at my ends, It was hair dye. I dyed it back in June 2009, and then I had to get a lot of it cut off in January 2010, because of the breakage from not giving it all the moisture it needed, and the chemicals in the dye damaged it because of that... shame on me. Im now inching it off slowly  I wish it were henna, I probably wouldn't of had a problem  

Yeah, I feel the same way about the Wide Tooth Comb. But I've heard so many wonderful things about the Tangle Teezer that I am going to give it a try next month, If my hair likes it then I love it. 
You should try it, if you don't like it... it was just another adventure 
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 18, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Aireen,
> 
> I understand! If you found a product that your hair absolutely LOVES and you fell in LOVE with it to, no reason to stop using it. Let the love spread through your head and heart and keep a hold to it.
> I don't know how that must feel, but I do apologize you had to feel it, I can only believe that it must hurt and be very agitating.
> ...



PeculiarDaye - I have to hold on to this product, they changed the formula but still have the old bottles at the only salon that carries it so I'm definitely getting it by March 1st. Hopefully they don't run out of the old formula quickly OR that the new formula is just as good if not better.

My goal kept fluctuating but waist length has been the final for a while now.  I might change my mind later if the hair anorexia increases though as I get closer to my goal. 

I want to colour my hair too with a no ammonia product. Since you have experience with hair dye, any tips you can provide?

I actually went to buy the Tangle Teezer a week ago. Went twice to Sally's, the lady assured me she had it the first time but when I got there, they closed early. Went there the second time and a different employee said it's not available in Canada.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 18, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PeculiarDaye - I have to hold on to this product, they changed the formula but still have the old bottles at the only salon that carries it so I'm definitely getting it by March 1st. Hopefully they don't run out of the old formula quickly OR that the new formula is just as good if not better.
> 
> My goal kept fluctuating but waist length has been the final for a while now.  I might change my mind later if the hair anorexia increases though as I get closer to my goal.
> 
> ...



*
Aireen,

Yes, do grab a hold of that while the formula is still the same... I know when they make a new one it is supposed to be better than the last, but you can only hope, and if they don't have it, which I hope they do. Then I hope its better than the last  and does WONDERS for your hair 

Waist Length is a very good goal, and your relaxed so its always straight and always flowing with the wind  if you choose to go past it, then that is good as well, be where it makes you happy. You already know you can reach your goals so it will then be a personal choice.
My thing is, I'm a curly head chick, so I want my curls to hang low when down, and my single braid in the back to be at Mid Back Length or Waist Length. and I want my pony to be noticeably long and curly. I suffer from shrinkage 
Then flat ironed, I want it to amaze me  I haven't been flat ironed since 2008 and it is hard, but I refuse to flat iron until I reach December 2011, or maybe even not then

With dye, Ive got to be honest and say its how your hair takes it. But I can also tell you its in how you care for it... Your hair is going to need moisture, give it that often. Oils to seal the moisture in so it doesn't feel neglected. Don't wash it to often at the beginning because you'll dry it out, deep condition it with all the love  you've got... If you want to be safe, go with the Henna treatment. 
That's what Ive learned from it 


Purchase it online.... Ive heard Canada doesn't have a lot of things...
Do you like it there?
Where is that first employee at because its interesting how she told you they have it, but the second says its not even sold out there period... No Bueno
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 18, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *
> Aireen,
> 
> Yes, do grab a hold of that while the formula is still the same... I know when they make a new one it is supposed to be better than the last, but you can only hope, and if they don't have it, which I hope they do. Then I hope its better than the last  and does WONDERS for your hair
> ...



PeculiarDaye - Yes, I plan to. The sensation is serious though, sometimes it gives me headaches, not to mention when I'm tired, it's even worse. I know for the other people the tingle isn't that serious though, so it's just me. Still adore it though.

I'm starting to feel like the goal isn't farfetched anymore. I always wanted to get there and would imagine myself there but there was always hidden doubt, I guess.  Sometimes I do wish my growth rate was an inch per month but I think that would ultimately lead to frustration with how quickly I'd need to relax. The time the growth takes to appear allows me to know my hair and appreciate it, I even love my natural texture more and more now.

Still wondering if I should risk it, I'll wait and if not I'll give the dye to a friend. For some reason I rather risk it when my hair is already waist length than now.  Thank you for the advice. 

No, Canada does not have a lot of things but it used to be worse a few years back. Now more things come and arrive a lot quicker, still though they need to get on the same level as the U.S. when it comes to availability of merchandise. I like living here but I want to travel and live elsewhere, I know I'll miss Toronto though - I'm thankful I live in a big city because I think I would DIE if I lived in a small town in Canada.  Actually to mention the product topic again, major cities like Toronto get items a lot faster and quicker.

Yes, she actually closed the register early which I hate but I guess she figured from working in the store in that particular area that she wouldn't get anymore customers. She had an accent so she probably misunderstood what I said and meant by Tangle Teezer. It seems to me she thought I meant a teasing brush. Actually, what got me a little irritated was when I was in the store, the employees that told me it was only available in U.S. said I didn't need it anyway and my hair wasn't tangled. I know it was a compliment and I'm flattered but don't you want your business?  Especially when I had to travel on a very cold day to your store TWICE to try to get the brush?


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PeculiarDaye - Yes, I plan to. The sensation is serious though, sometimes it gives me headaches, not to mention when I'm tired, it's even worse. I know for the other people the tingle isn't that serious though, so it's just me. Still adore it though.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like the goal isn't farfetched anymore. I always wanted to get there and would imagine myself there but there was always hidden doubt, I guess.  Sometimes I do wish my growth rate was an inch per month but I think that would ultimately lead to frustration with how quickly I'd need to relax. The time the growth takes to appear allows me to know my hair and appreciate it, I even love my natural texture more and more now.
> 
> ...




*Aireen,

That is some serious shampoo there, Did you tell your doctor what it does? I know it works but did you make sure there wasnt going to be any long term effects?

Honestly, your goal isn't far-fetched. There is no reason not to believe that you cant make it there, sure its taking time, but your getting there every inch is one step closer. If it takes you a month and a half to get to one inch, that is just fine. Just remember your getting there and retaining length, so its very possible. Don't doubt a goal you set, because when you set it you believed in the possibility of you making it, you knew inside that you could do it with the dedication and hard work. So hold on to the hope you set before you, and keep what your doing up. Keep protective styling too. 
Hold on to faith
I'm praying you do.


So you want to go natural? if its what you want I say go for it, whenever your ready. 

I want to visit Canada one day, I looked up cruises that go there last year, but then I want to go to Alaska more .  Yes, a lot of places dont get stuff like the U.S, but depending on what state you live in inside of the United States you still get stuff later. Like fashion is slower to get to other states. 

Yeah, you should just order it online seeing how If she said you guys dont have it, Online is the only other way to go.  I hope she misunderstood you other wise someone is lying, ((..Laughing..))

*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 19, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Aireen,
> 
> That is some serious shampoo there, Did you tell your doctor what it does? I know it works but did you make sure there wasnt going to be any long term effects?
> 
> ...



PeculiarDaye - Well I used it for so long, I never bothered.  Now that you mention it, it won't be hard to just check up on it though.

Thank you for the advice, I'm really trying to make my beliefs reality by thinking positively. 

Not ready to go natural just yet but I may down the road. I'm beginning to admire natural hair more and more.

I've heard Vancouver is nice to visit and Nova Scotia! 

Yes, I buy most of the stuff I want online, usually clothing.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PeculiarDaye - Well I used it for so long, I never bothered.  Now that you mention it, it won't be hard to just check up on it though.
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I'm really trying to make my beliefs reality by thinking positively.
> 
> ...



*Aireen,

Yes, you probably should.  Make sure you explain the wonders it does as well, but those side affects are little severe.

Your welcome, always remember positive thinking brings positive outcome- results.

Yes I have heard wonderful things about Vancouver, I would like to visit there one day... I like to see beautiful places, jaw dropping in my opinion.  
Im going to have to look up Nova Scoita, pictures and see if its to my taste, ((..Laughing..)).

Shoot I order clothes online, and I live out here, ((..Laughing..)) Most of the shoes I got I order online. That is usually where I find something I like.
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 19, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Aireen,
> 
> Yes, you probably should.  Make sure you explain the wonders it does as well, but those side affects are little severe.
> 
> ...



Will do! 

I'm trying, it's a little hard because 2010 was very rocky but I'm hoping for an amazing 2011 and even better 2012 and 2013. 

Yes, I've always wanted to live on the west coast. In the U.S., probably somewhere in California; in Canada, probably somewhere in Vancouver. I guess I'll always want to be where I'm not.

I love online shopping! If I had the funds, I'd buy something every week!  I have an addiction...


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Will do!
> 
> I'm trying, it's a little hard because 2010 was very rocky but I'm hoping for an amazing 2011 and even better 2012 and 2013.
> 
> ...




*Aireen,

Yes, 2010 was a rocky year for me as well, I can only hope and pray that this year brings amazing outcomes, and wonderful results in everything that come along. As for hair, I can only hope that the years to come are wonderful 

In California, I say don't choose L.A I don't understand why but everyone who wants to live in California wants to go there, no bueno .
Why don't you visit there? You live there so you might as well make the detour one of these lovely days.  

Hi 5 to an addiction   Ive been watching these Jordan's online for like a week, and I am waiting until I get the money to buy them and a few others.  
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 19, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Aireen,
> 
> Yes, 2010 was a rocky year for me as well, I can only hope and pray that this year brings amazing outcomes, and wonderful results in everything that come along. As for hair, I can only hope that the years to come are wonderful
> 
> ...



PeculiarDaye - Well L.A. never really struck me as where I wanted to live. I was actually supposed to move to Vancouver with my mum if she chose to get re-married to her ex-boyfriend. I never went after she declined to take the next step in their relationship though, I should go eventually. 

I have an addiction to skirts, tights, cardigans, and anything girly. I would wear Jordan's if I found a good pair to go with skinny jeans and a cool jacket.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PeculiarDaye - Well L.A. never really struck me as where I wanted to live. I was actually supposed to move to Vancouver with my mum if she chose to get re-married to her ex-boyfriend. I never went after she declined to take the next step in their relationship though, I should go eventually.
> 
> I have an addiction to skirts, tights, cardigans, and anything girly. I would wear Jordan's if I found a good pair to go with skinny jeans and a cool jacket.



*Aireen,

Well, take a trip there. I'm sure you'll go before I do... Take tons of pictures 

Skirts, and shorts I dont touch.... I used to wear them back when I was around 14 or 15 but I woke up one day and decided I didnt like them anymore, ((..Laughing..)). My style is whatever I like at the moment, I can never pin-point. I dont really like ultra skinny jeans they have to be like a skinny bootcut-ish type of jeans, or boyfriend jeans. 
Jordans go good with Skinny jeans, I see girls wearing it. :YEP: I can name a few off type that would go good, ((..Laughing..))
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 19, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Aireen,
> 
> Well, take a trip there. I'm sure you'll go before I do... Take tons of pictures
> 
> ...



PeculiarDaye - I definitely will try. 

I was the opposite, I wore a lot of pants around that age then started getting into tights, shorts, skirts, dresses, etc.. I don't like ultra skinny jeans either, the baggier ones are more my style. I would wear the Jordans and skinny jeans just for fun to see if I can pull them off. Know a few types that would look good?


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @PeculiarDaye - I definitely will try.
> 
> I was the opposite, I wore a lot of pants around that age then started getting into tights, shorts, skirts, dresses, etc.. I don't like ultra skinny jeans either, the baggier ones are more my style. I would wear the Jordans and skinny jeans just for fun to see if I can pull them off. Know a few types that would look good?




*Aireen,

I wore Jeans in the summer and Shorts and skirts in the winter, I was backwards, ((..Laughing..)).

I have always liked torn jeans, They are an addiction of mine  I feel like I have to collect them, ((..Laughing..)) Its like I stalk Hollister clothing 
Yes I would say the 1,2,3,4,6,9,10,11, and 12 Retro Jay's would go good. 
*​


----------



## Aireen (Feb 19, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Aireen,
> 
> I wore Jeans in the summer and Shorts and skirts in the winter, I was backwards, ((..Laughing..)).
> 
> ...



I'm like that now! People look at me like I'm crazy and if I'm out it's worse... 

I wish I had a pair of torn jeans. I've never shopped at Hollister, some of my friends do but I prefer American Apparel. Thanks, I'll check them out, I wanted the ones that are kinda tall with the straps and are kind of colourful...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 19, 2011)

@PeculiarDaye  may i jump in... to ask why not L.A.?

i had been thinking of moving there...(never been there tho')


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> @PeculiarDaye  may i butt in... to ask why not L.A.?
> 
> i had been thinking of moving there...(never been there tho')




*tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT,

Of course . I just don't see what everyone sees, don't get me wrong. Everyone has that city inside of a state that has beauty and danger written all over it, One half is beautiful, the other not so much. Its like a ridiculous amount of violence out there. Gangs get out of control, but its a nice place to go when you want to go out somewhere, because it has everything. When you want to buy something fashionable that's the place to go. 
I wouldn't recommend San Fransisco either.

I live near L.A but not in it, and I doubt I would ever consider moving there. I visit quite often. I say visit if you haven't and if you like then its for you, and if you don't then that's fine too. 
and becareful where you move too, that's for sure.



*​


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 19, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT,
> 
> Of course . I just don't see what everyone sees, don't get me wrong. Everyone has that city inside of a state that has beauty and danger written all over it, One half is beautiful, the other not so much. Its like a ridiculous amount of violence out there. Gangs get out of control, but its a nice place to go when you want to go out somewhere, because it has everything. When you want to buy something fashionable that's the place to go.
> I wouldn't recommend San Fransisco either.
> ...



yikes... i'm gonna have to PM u on maybe some safer areas with the L.A. feel or fashion
i adore the big city life... would love N.Y.  but so afraid
if you're raised in an area it's much easier to adapt... to not go where u don't belong
if you're relocating walking around like a dauuuuuum fish out of water you easily become a MARK

geeeez i don't know, it's so dangerous now-a-days

Aireen let's move there!  sure i'm twice your height but you can protect me


----------



## Aireen (Feb 19, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> yikes... i'm gonna have to PM u on maybe some safer areas with the L.A. feel or fashion
> i adore the big city life... would love N.Y.  but so afraid
> if you're raised in an area it's much easier to adapt... to not go where u don't belong
> *if you're relocating walking around like a dauuuuuum fish out of water you easily become a MARK*
> ...



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

    @ the bolded, soooo true! 

I'm 5'3"!  How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 19, 2011)

..................


----------



## Aireen (Feb 19, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> ..................



tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT - LOL, I'm just curious. I'm shorter than most people.  I was guessing you were around 5'8".


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> yikes... i'm gonna have to PM u on maybe some safer areas with the L.A. feel or fashion
> i adore the big city life... would love N.Y.  but so afraid
> if you're raised in an area it's much easier to adapt... to not go where u don't belong
> if you're relocating walking around like a dauuuuuum fish out of water you easily become a MARK
> ...



*tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT,

Yes, I can tell you quite a few places that are safer to move. Some with good fashion like L.A but its L.A that has all the secret spots, and meeting someone who knows them is a PLUS! 

Why are you afraid of N.Y? 

Believe me its so many different kinds of people out there, but if you will feel out of place... depends on your personality, and how you adapt to the environment around you 
*​


----------



## exubah (Feb 19, 2011)

PeculiarDaye 

I'm in a stable place right now, illnesswise, and praying that it stays that way!

On to my JBCO usage....I normally apply it to my new growth at least twice a week or every other day.  I try not to get it directly on my scalp because I get a major case of the itchies when I do.


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 19, 2011)

just made it to MBL so I'm hoping for WL before the end of the year.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on making it to MBL!

HHG...grow&retain!



Kurlee said:


> just made it to MBL so I'm hoping for WL before the end of the year.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 19, 2011)

Kurlee on making MBL  

It's only Feb and all the progress is awesome up in hurr!


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> just made it to MBL so I'm hoping for WL before the end of the year.



Congrats!!!


----------



## thaidreams (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Kurlee!!!! Please post pics of your beautiful MBL hair soon!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

exubah said:


> @PeculiarDaye
> 
> I'm in a stable place right now, illnesswise, and praying that it stays that way!
> 
> On to my JBCO usage....I normally apply it to my new growth at least twice a week or every other day.  I try not to get it directly on my scalp because I get a major case of the itchies when I do.




*
exubah,

I'm glad to know your doing well, and I pray that is stays that way as well, and gets better 

I see, I don't have any of it but it seems like a lot of people use it. 
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 19, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> just made it to MBL so I'm hoping for WL before the end of the year.




*@Kurlee,

 on making MBL, I'm positive you'll definitely make it before the end of the year 
*​


----------



## Kurlee (Feb 20, 2011)

awwww, ya'll are so supportive in here! Thanks! Next time I blow out, I'll update!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats Kurlee!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Feb 20, 2011)

I posted this in the wrong thread so I'll repost here whoops...
Realized I was to post a pic of my protective style...Okay so I took a pic of my new ps weave and I'll have to do it later. My camera phone sucks so I'll have to bow out of that for now. If I get a better pic I'll post it.  My ps is excellent but really this camera phone (grr!)  I need to get a new cell anyways as this one has been dropped too many times lol (who knows if that has something to do with it.


----------



## prettynatural (Feb 20, 2011)

..............


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 20, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> just made it to MBL so I'm hoping for WL before the end of the year.


 

Big CONGRAT'S to you!!!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 20, 2011)

@prettynatural

Looks like your are grazing MBL. I think it starts at the bottom of BLS. I'm sure the other ladies will chime in.

ETA: And yes CONGRATS girlie!


----------



## thaidreams (Feb 20, 2011)

prettynatural
I agree, you look MBL to me! Congratulations!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 20, 2011)

*@prettynatural,

 on MBL 

You did it 
*​


----------



## prettynatural (Feb 20, 2011)

Yay! Thanks everyone! I am so happy!! I am on my way to WL!! I have learned so much about how to retain my hair and to get it healthy. woohoo!!!


----------



## grow (Feb 21, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Relaxed with PICTURES!  Made BSB barely but claiming it to stay positive, it won't be long before I'm confident in my hair's length since it'll grow out more by the next relaxer. I put my hair in a bun to make it wavy with volume so it's not sleek straight to see the length fully, sorry. It would have been blow-dried straight but I'm in a no heat challenge until I reach waist length.
> 
> For my wash yesterday, I did a pre-poo with my safflower oil-EVOO-conditioner-molasses mixture, shampooed with Aussie Moist Shampoo, and conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I know it is not advised to use protein after using molasses but I wanted to strengthen and provide intense conditioning to my hair. As a result my hair came out feeling really moisturised and strong.
> 
> ...


 

Aireen, CONGRATUALATIONS ON MAKING BSB!:bouncegre:trampolin

your hair looks GORGEOUS!!! and even longer than BSB!

which is your hair texture? it looks sooooo smooth and soft!

those conditioners, even with the molasses worked out great!

thanks for the lovely eye candy!!!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 21, 2011)

grow said:


> Aireen, CONGRATUALATIONS ON MAKING BSB!:bouncegre:trampolin
> 
> your hair looks GORGEOUS!!! and even longer than BSB!
> 
> ...



THANK YOU, grow!  I'm so giddy with excitement over it! Before I was sulking about my progress but now I'm very optimistic! 

I classify my hair texture as relaxed 4a. I don't know if I have mixes of 3c or 4b but my mum told me when I was younger my hair always had a silkier texture rather than feeling course. I guess instead of being a cottony 4a, I'm a silky 4a; medium thickness hair with a mix of mostly fine and some thick strands. 

Yeah, I'm happy with how my hair was feeling as a result! I was kind of scared but I pretty much knew how my hair would turn out, if it backfired I'd use a staple/back-up conditioner I can depend on. 

Thank you for all your lovely compliments, grow! You sure can perk a girl up when she's feeling down and out about her hair journey!   :blush3:


----------



## grow (Feb 21, 2011)

thaidreams said:


> Congrats Kurlee!!!! Please post pics of your beautiful MBL hair soon!!!


 

Kurlee, i agree with all the ladies in sending out a huge CONGRATULATIONS ON MAKING MBL!!!!!

WOWEE, cannot wait to see the blowout, because it already looks marvelous in your siggy!

exubah, i'm so glad you are feeling better and in a good place healthwise! 
i know that jbco is working wonders and happy you've found what works!

luckiestdestiny,  you've got a great, full head of hair!

D.Lisha, so nice to see you again, girlie! good on you, cheering your buddy along! (isn't she doing marvelously?!......as are YOU!!!)

bigbrowneyez, just love those update pictures! you can see that it HAS grown! what is the time difference between the pictures?

classychic1908, hi! you mentioned you've used henna periodically, could you please offer some examples of how you used it? (mixed with...., with cassia and/or indigo, how long on the hair, brand?) thanks!

casey3035, i'm so sad to hear of your setback! 
please listen to your hair partner and stick with it, things will only get better!

prettynatural, thank you for the pcitures! your hair looks fabulous and i'd aagree that you can safely say MBL!!!

PeculiarDaye, you are such a great cheerleader! so tell us, did you do the trim? (i haven't been on board for a few....gotta catch up)


to all in this thread, the support, care and enthusiasm on here is AWESOME! you are really a great bunch to share the hhj with!!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 21, 2011)

grow the two pics i posted were actually the same day.  The first pic was right after i styled it, so the bottom was more curled under.  The pics with the pink tank were from later in the day after it fell some. thanks!!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Feb 21, 2011)

*Posting in both MBL & WL Challenges (I'm in both)

Happy Monday!!

Is there anyone else in this challenge that is roller setting weekly and also using Argan oil products? I'm currently doing both.  I posted my reggie a few pages back.  It would FAB to have roller setting hair buddies in this challenge.   So who else is on the magnetic roller train to WL??? If your on board what's your technique:  ponytail, mohawk etc.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 21, 2011)

*grow,

 So happy to see you back  how are things going on your end?

I did do the trim, Its the brown that I have to inch off, no bueno for me....  overall the trim was needed and I didn't even get them all so I'll be due again by summer 

 I put my hair in natural braids I'll be posting a picture later  *​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 21, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@grow,
> 
> So happy to see you back  how are things going on your end?
> 
> ...


Hey hon-got any pics for me yet?


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 21, 2011)

*Here are my braids ladies 




*​


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 21, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Here are my braids ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY partner-looking good! I will have mine braided by the 1st (extensions) Yours look soooo nice and natural. Are you in the 2011 braid challenge?


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 21, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Hey hon-got any pics for me yet?



*I did promise you'd be the first to see  I do my best to keep those*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 21, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> OKAY partner-looking good! I will have mine braided by the 1st (extensions) Yours look soooo nice and natural. Are you in the 2011 braid challenge?



*casey3035,

Thank you Hun, I wanted to join but the challenge already started and it says that you had to join before the beginning of this year. So the answer is no.

I am excited to see your braids. Make sure you keep them, moisturized *​


----------



## bimtheduck (Feb 22, 2011)

fell off with my DCs the past couple of weeks so this past weekend I DCed over night
 I getting a much needed trim in March so I will be baggying as well.


----------



## grow (Feb 22, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Here are my braids ladies *​
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 

PeculiarDaye, thank you for the warm welcome back! i missed y'all!

and thank you for the fab eye candy!!!

wow, you've got ALOT of hair!!!!

your braids are nice and chunky!

when you take them down, get prepared for a mane!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 22, 2011)

grow said:


> @PeculiarDaye, thank you for the warm welcome back! i missed y'all!
> 
> and thank you for the fab eye candy!!!
> 
> ...



*grow,

You were missed 

Your welcome.... Thank you  I couldn't do the small ones again, I didn't want to take all that time, so I think the thick ones are fine 

I'm prepared  I'm actually quite excited for it, the water will bring the size down some 
*​


----------



## Embyra (Feb 23, 2011)

i will be dropping out im going natural and just chopped some relaxed ends


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 23, 2011)

11 weeks post. My new growth is fierce. I guess I'm 4a texture.  Tryna go 6months lol we'll see!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 23, 2011)

Ladies!!!! I'm checking in...I haven't straightened since New Year's and I don't plan on straightening until April. I'm currently wearing my hair in my trusty wash and go pony. How are y'all doing? I miss you all!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 23, 2011)

Checking in....I just wanted to let y'all know that I think I found my staple protein conditioner....ULTRA SHEEN DUO TEX!!!!  I never heard of it until I read about it here on LHCF.  Since my hair had been straight for about a week, I wanted a good protein conditioner.  I had some Aphogee, but it never really did anything exciting for me.  I used the Ultra Sheen and followed it with Yes to Carrots conditioner, and I can't believe how soft my hair is with NO SHED HAIRS.  

I also think I'm gonna start baggying my ends because I don't wanna lose them.  I'm determined to get to WL this year and my preference is before Labor Day because I will be going to Texas then.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey  2011 Waistlengthers! 

Can you guys recommend a really good deep moisturizing conditioner?  I think I may need it to counteract shedding.  I hate when I touch my hair and strands come out - HATE IT.  Despise it.  The hairs are just 'releasing' on their own, without my tampering with them...they'll just hang on til i pull them off.  That's what I have now, and I haven't been through this in a long, long time (since I was relaxed, really).  

I know my hair has had a lot of protein, so I'm sure it needs some moisture.


----------



## Carisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey 2011 Waistlengthers!
> 
> Can you guys recommend a really good deep moisturizing conditioner?


 

I like neutrogena triple moisture and nexxus humectress


----------



## thaidreams (Feb 23, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey  2011 Waistlengthers!
> 
> Can you guys recommend a really good deep moisturizing conditioner?  I think I may need it to counteract shedding.
> 
> I know my hair has had a lot of protein, so I'm sure it needs some moisture.



I really like Aubrey's GBP and Honey Suckle Rose Conditioners. I add a tea rinse with Agave or Honey and that really helps to combat my shedding.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 24, 2011)

*Hey Ladies,

How is everyone doing?
*​


----------



## grow (Feb 24, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> 11 weeks post. My new growth is fierce. I guess I'm 4a texture. Tryna go 6months lol we'll see!


 

@bigbrowneyez, honey that ng is poppin!!!!!
when you perm, you are gonna have a new head of hair at a totally different length!!!!
and this is only 11 weeks post?! girl, watch out....after 6 months, you're gonna have ALOT of hair to perm!
good luck with your stretch, too!
i'm considering stretching to 4 months....i did that last year and liked the results, although there was so much ng, it wasn't as easy to get the perm on and off as it is when i would touch up every 8-10 weeks. (i went 17 weeks and 5 days last year)
do you have any stretching tips to share?
i'm basically LIVING in ps's. that's my plan.
when i have to go out for work, it's gonna be baggy bun time.
when i'm at home and just running errands and such, i plan to keep my hair in 4 braids (like now) and do all my cowashing, ayurveda pastes, and oiling/buttering with the braids to diminish breakage/tangles issues.
i only finger detangle at this stage of the game (i'm 9 weeks post now)....no more combs or brushes until after perming.
oh, and i will henna with my buddy JJamiah this monday, and to alleviate the problem i had with breakage when i stretched last year, i plan to go heavy on the moisture, moisture, moisture! (the henna should keep it from being too much moisture=limp hair)

which brings me to my next share: @Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, the ladies have given you some great moisturizers!

when i'm in a heavy need of moisture, i add 1-2 juiced bananas (a good substitute for juicing them is the baby food puree') to my AO HSR, oils (both ceramides and shaft penetrating ones like evoo, avocado), honey, aloe vera juice and pure vegetable glycerine! 

i mix it in a big jar (so i can put any leftovers in the fridge because of fresh elements used which must be kept in the fridge if not used within 24 hrs.) and then i apply it centimeter by centimeter, just like a perm.
i apply it to dry hair so it can soak it all in then i wrap my head in saran wrap to keep the heat in.
i cover it with a turban for sleeping and keep it on as long as i can.
i promise that if you do this a couple of times during the week, your hair will immediately begin to change. this saved me from a bad protein overload last year! 

@PeculiarDaye, i'm good sugar thanks, and you?
i've got my 4 ponytails in with which i did my ayurveda last night and i'm about to go put my ayurvedic herb oils on and get a nice massage in!
then i'm going to cover it with a bag, put on a black scarf and a black hat and go get some things done around town!

hhj ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey PD, Grow and the Waistlengthers *waves*

 - Well, I, for one, am doing GREAT!  I decided to take your advice and moisturize my hair deeply.  The BSS didn't have a lot to choose from and I wasn't paying $28 bucks for Mizani Moisturfuse and I didn't know much about it....so...I bought Motions CPR.  I've used it in the past and remembered it to work pretty good.  I used Lucky's Homegrown Steam Treatment and my hair feels like old times.  I think I need maybe one more treatment and we should be good to go.  I'll know for certain once it's dry - but it feels so much better - and I could detangle with my fingers again.

I'm in a good place.

Thanks for all your help.  And keep the moisturizing deep conditioner suggestions coming - I need 'em!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 24, 2011)

oh yeah, Grow, your recipe sounds like the Caramel Treatment - and it's delish (for your hair, lol).  I was gonna whip some up this weekend, as a matter of fact.  Those baby food bananas are the bomb - i kinda think that and honey are key to the recipe's effectiveness.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 25, 2011)

grow said:


> @PeculiarDaye, i'm good sugar thanks, and you?
> i've got my 4 ponytails in with which i did my ayurveda last night and i'm about to go put my ayurvedic herb oils on and get a nice massage in!
> then i'm going to cover it with a bag, put on a black scarf and a black hat and go get some things done around town!
> 
> hhj ladies!



*grow, 
I'm glad to know your doing great! How did the nice hair massage go? I don't massage my head, I go through tangles... Maybe Ill massage it while its in braids, and be gentle so I don't pull any hairs 
I'm doing good thank God and thank you for asking. trying to keep my braids tied down, and debating on how long I should keep them in... working out can cause my head to itch so I'm trying to make sure it feels moisturized and when Its starts to itch bad where I feel like I have to scratch I'm either going to wash it and just leave them in.. or take them out 

*​


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey PD, Grow and the Waistlengthers *waves*
> 
> - Well, I, for one, am doing GREAT!  I decided to take your advice and moisturize my hair deeply.  The BSS didn't have a lot to choose from and I wasn't paying $28 bucks for Mizani Moisturfuse and I didn't know much about it....so...I bought Motions CPR.  I've used it in the past and remembered it to work pretty good.  I used Lucky's Homegrown Steam Treatment and my hair feels like old times.  I think I need maybe one more treatment and we should be good to go.  I'll know for certain once it's dry - but it feels so much better - and I could detangle with my fingers again.
> 
> ...



*Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll,

Im also glad to know your doing great, I'm glad your finding good deep conditioners that are feeding your hair the moisture it desires... I hope you continue to find more... 

I hope you continue doing well, and keep getting closer to your goals.


Happy Hair Growing Ladies
*​


----------



## grow (Feb 25, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, i am soooo relieved to know your hair is back to its lovely self again!

whew! i really feel for you because when my hair gets dry, even a brillo pad is easier to work with, so i know it's no joke!

so i've got a fellow banana baby food lover? yum yum!!! it's FAB!
i'm about to juice 2 over ripe bananas to put in my ayurvedic paste today, too!
and i could not believe the effect pure glycerine has on my hair either!
i guess it's the humectant qualities that it has which just melt the hardness of my brillo pad! lol!


PeculiarDaye, i'm glad to know you are doing well and keeping up with those workouts, too! good on you! they say that excercise really helps with hair growth too......i need to get on it!

i've been getting some itchies a little bit, too and it's not a regular thing, but it reminds me that i need to put some neem in my next ayurveda paste.
have you ever tried it? it's really effective!
they also have neem oil, which will work just as well.
today i did a tea rinse (dried herbs like nettle, horsetail, rosemary, lavender, fenugreek) and put some essential oil drops in it. 
one of the eo's i used was tea tree oil, which they say is very effective at stopping the itchies.
now my head is tingling (i added other eo's too, like peppermint and eucalyptus) and getting all ready for the paste.
i hope you can find something that works well....ah, they also say garlic can help the itchies, too!
thanks for asking about my little massage honey! it went well, though i only did 15 minutes. since i'm 9 weeks post i only massage in braids so that i don't get tangles, so if you try it like that, it can work out well. 
the key is just like you said...being gentle with our hair because when we think of it as aa loving act, we don't pull and tug.....it's kinda like a meditative excercise for my mind, too. keeps me calm.

hhj ladies!!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 25, 2011)

@grow, thanks girl! i'm not an expert on stretching lol this is my first long stretch.  I've always normally relaxed around 10 weeks.   But it does start getting rough around that time.  So for these next few months PS will definitely be a large part of that.  I'm about to do some two strand twists and leave those in for about 2 weeks (ill post pics if they come out nice!).  Then march 10-20 i'll have it straight (i'm gonna blowdry and straighten it) cause its spring break!!! (med school style at least lol).  When I get back tho, i think i'll rock cornrows (on my own hair) to get me through the last couple months.  Hopefully I wont experience any breakage, if so i'll get a relaxer.  My new growth gets soooooooo dry, so I started using Soft Sheen Carsen Shea butter green tea oil moisturizer on my scalp and new growth and that's helped a ton!  So that's definitely become a staple for this stretch.  And my BedHead Self Absorbed conditioner and Aubry Organics GPB and HSR are other staples.  Good luck with your stretch too! I truely think it does promote thicker hair if nothing else.  At least, I've noticed that for my hair.  U have such an encouraging spirit Grow, and its much appreciated :-D


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

I lied a little. I said I wouldn't do pics till june  I didn't think anyone would mind. 

I henna'd yesterday and wanted to show off!


----------



## classychic1908 (Feb 25, 2011)

grow


grow said:


> classychic1908, hi! you mentioned you've used henna periodically, could you please offer some examples of how you used it? (mixed with...., with cassia and/or indigo, how long on the hair, brand?) thanks!



I usually just mix henna (Jamila) that I buy from the local Indian grocery store with hot water and 1/2 teaspoon acv. I usually go through 150 to 200 grams per application. (my hair is mbl ish, thick and dense)  I sleep in it overnight and cowash it out before DC.  I have tried a few things mixed in, Amla, Brahmi, lemon juice, acv, paprika, molasses, black tea, strong coffee, and corn syrup, just not all at once. lol    

I need to henna now, but I don't think I have enough.  Either I will make a run to the store tomorrow or I'll use up what's in my freezer mixed with Aubrey's GBP today.  (I've never done this before, so we'll see how it goes!!)  

Wish me luck, I'm going to attempt my first rollerset this weekend!


----------



## grow (Feb 25, 2011)

bigbrowneyez, ooooh, maybe we can be stretching buddies on our way to WL hair?

you're 11 weeks post and i'm 9, so that's not so far.
one thing though, i do not under any circumstances think i can stretch 6 months, lol!
i wish i would try it, but for now, just to make it up until the beginning of May, will be huge for me! 

we also share a love for AO products!
i use their whole line of conditioners and have made them staples for their organic ingredients, especially since my hair does not do well with cones.

i like your game plan and cannot wait to see the pics of your beautiful 2 strand twists!
heck, i'm still droolin over that gorgeous braid out a few pages back!

you're doing good to look after the moisture and already be aware of the potential dryness for the ng!!! good on you!!!
we've got to be especially careful about that from here on out.
cornrows will surely keep the knotting down and enable you to get straight to the roots for keeping the ng supple and soft.
i also like JBCO on the ng and need to remember to do that Kimmay leave in thingy about the KCKT + aloe vera juice + evoo and JBCO as when i remember to do it, it always works wonders for softness!

i'm so happy to have a potential stretching to WL buddy in you!!!


----------



## classychic1908 (Feb 25, 2011)

JJamiah

Lady, your hair is beautiful!!!  Congratulations again!!  Did you decide if you're going to keep growing??


----------



## grow (Feb 25, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I lied a little. I said I wouldn't do pics till june  I didn't think anyone would mind.
> 
> I henna'd yesterday and wanted to show off!


 
@JJamiah................


when i saw your pictures, the gasp i made was so audible that my hubby rushed over just to see if i was alright.............


then he saw what i was gasping over and immediately understood!

thank goodness he shares my enthusiasm for this hhj!

JJ, your hair is G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S.!!!!!!!

thank you so very much for posting pics!!!!!!!

now, share with us the low down on exactly what you did!
yes momma, give up the 411 cuz you know we all want our hair lookin' that pretty, too.....and your EX henna buddy rolleyes: ) needs to know!
(you know i'm playin' witcha bout the EX part!....tho u did dump me! and i hope you know i totally undstand...did you get my pm telling you to start without me and wishing you luck with it on facebook?)


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

classychic1908 I decided only to HIP and nothing further Scouts honor, Thanks so much for the compliment 

grow I told you I was so stressed. I pedicured and had a facial and I was still in need of relief. 

Thanks so much 

I washed my hair first, with ION clairfying shampoo 2 times, then used Hair One to clean it as well, then I used APhogee 2 minute dried my hair, applied my henna, put on a HYDRAcap for 4 hours, rinsed until water ran clear then with conditioner I don't really care for but was moisturizing I rinsed some more. I then applied the INdigo, mixed with water, becareful you want this pasty, no watery, I sat with that 1.5 hours and then rinsed it out until basically clear then used Hair One argan oil and washed 2 times, I put a generous amount of Alter ego on and sat under my steamer, then rinsed and applied Silk Elements Megasilk on under a Foil cap for over an hour, Rinsed, dried under a hooded dryer then blow dried the rest.


----------



## grow (Feb 25, 2011)

classychic1908 said:


> @grow
> 
> 
> I usually just mix henna (Jamila) that I buy from the local Indian grocery store with hot water and 1/2 teaspoon acv. I usually go through 150 to 200 grams per application. (my hair is mbl ish, thick and dense) I sleep in it overnight and cowash it out before DC. I have tried a few things mixed in, Amla, Brahmi, lemon juice, acv, paprika, molasses, black tea, strong coffee, and corn syrup, just not all at once. lol
> ...


 
wow @classychic1908, you must have alot of experience with henna!

you've put so many things in it so now i'm anxious to try!
(especially after seeing @JJamiah 's drop dead gawgeous pics! we were gonna henna together even through different time zones and parts of the world this monday, but she couldn't wait and now i see why!)

it's a good thing u mentioned the freezer part because having ordered 500 grams (only now i know it's way too much) at least it can be frozen, whew!

i've read where many ladies have used the henna after the freezer and had great results!
some have even reported that it turned out better than the regular way...kind like those good tasting leftovers or 2nd. day hairdo'!

the best of luck to you girlie, and please remember to let us know how it went!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

grow

I used Paprika, Black Tea, Sugar, OJ, Yes to carrots conditioner, and Amla Oil My hair felt amazing afterwards. I did freeze mine as well.

Now that indigo had my hair feeling like brillo


----------



## grow (Feb 25, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @grow
> 
> I used Paprika, Black Tea, Sugar, OJ, Yes to carrots conditioner, and Amla Oil My hair felt amazing afterwards. I did freeze mine as well.
> 
> Now that indigo had my hair feeling like brillo


 
JJamiah, thank you for the breakdown on the ingredients!

indigo giving brillo feeling to hair?!

anybody else ever get that from the indigo? uh oh.....



but let me tell you honey, it SURE does not LOOK like brillo! 
it loos soooooooo soft and silky!!!!

ooooooh, and that wave pattern in your first pic with the center paart....how did you get that done? because if i remember correctly, you are permed, though i don't know how post....

whatever you did, girl it is B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L.!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

grow said:


> @JJamiah, thank you for the breakdown on the ingredients!
> 
> indigo giving brillo feeling to hair?!
> 
> ...


 
grow, the indigo felt like that when I rinsed it out, I quickly added conditioners to my hair to get some slip. 

I am 34 weeks post, that pattern is my new growth begging to be relaxed LOL


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 25, 2011)

grow of course I'll be your stretching buddy!!  It will definitely keep me motivated and hopefully I can do the same for you 
JJamiah, beautiful beautiful hair and color!


----------



## grow (Feb 25, 2011)

bigbrowneyez, yay! i've got a stretching buddy!!!!
:bouncegre
:bouncegre:bouncegre


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 25, 2011)

JJamiah your hair is SO long! thanks for posting pics  You have a lot of texture up there are you going natural?


----------



## Janet' (Feb 25, 2011)

WL Peeps!!!!! Everyone is doing so well!!! grow: Can't wait to see your updated pics JJamiah: I'm so jelly!!!!  on surpassing WL!!!! I'm still low-manip styling with wash and go ponytails!!!! I miss you all!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 25, 2011)

grow said:


> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, i am soooo relieved to know your hair is back to its lovely self again!
> 
> whew! i really feel for you because when my hair gets dry, even a brillo pad is easier to work with, so i know it's no joke!
> 
> ...



*grow,

I'm trying to keep up with it I wasnt feeling up to whether these past couple of days but I'm not letting it stop me tonight  I didn't even think about it helping my hair growth, but if it enhances it then right on :Grin: 
I'm sure when your ready you will start back 

I haven't tried neem, or ever heard of it for that matter, ((..Laughing..)) I'm going to check on it though, because I get the itches and threw tea tree oil.
You've got some good mixtures going on, all those herbs sounds yummy for the hair 
Im going to massage my head tonight I hope it calms me down, and relaxes my mind as well.*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 25, 2011)

*grow, and bigbrowneyez,

 on finding a hair buddies in each other, I hope it stays that way throughout your entire journey 

JJamiah, thank you for the lovely pictures, absolutely beautiful. Look at all that growth, it's amazing *​


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 25, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> @JJamiah your hair is SO long! thanks for posting pics  You have a lot of texture up there are you going natural?


 
 

I don't think so  

Honestly I am just wigging it so much I don't know what's going on in my head :crazy:


----------



## grow (Feb 26, 2011)

Janet', it's good to see you around and know that the low manip w&g's are working for ya!

also, thanks for asking about me!ics: i posted pics of my progress here:
:update:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485358&page=73

although they aren't the most accurate because i'd just come out of the shower and haven't permed in 9 weeks.   

i'm trying to stretch at this time, so rather than just wait more months for the next perm, i decided to do a mini update there.


anyone who'd like to mosey on over, is invited! i'm still having a hard time accepting if my hair is really growning.....hairnorexia is a real discourager..... 


PeculiarDaye, wow, what determination :superman:you've got with this excercise program!

i just love how you say " I wasnt feeling up to whether these past couple of days *but I'm not letting it stop me toni*ght  " 
brava! yay!!!

i admire you and feel inspired to adopt the same mental attitude about my excercising (and not only for excercise....!).....just gotta get over the laziness, hehehehe!

i'm relieved to know you already have the tea tree oil! yay!
that should work out well, so good luck with those applications for a speedy remedy!
i'm also happy to hear you getting that massage time in!!!
it's like my peaceful escape when i do it  ....no one an nothing enters that private sanctuary of serenity and when i'm done, not only does my scalp feel good, so does my soul.
i hope you find that it works for you too!

oh, and thank you so much sugar for taking joy in bigbrowneyez and i  teaming up!:luv2:
i've never had a hair buddy before, so it's really nice to see someone like yourself who has, cheering us on!
you have such great qualities of making people feel good about what they are doing and that is really special!

JJamiah, i must congratulate you on being able to put all that beautiful hair up under a wig! i would not be able to do that, lol! no sir-ee! i'd have to have my hands all up in all that luxiuriousness 24/7, so you are really doing good!:superbanana:


----------



## prettynatural (Feb 26, 2011)

great progress ladies! I am just checking in! My hair is still stretched and flat ironed from last week. I still plan to keep my reggie. So, we shall see!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 26, 2011)

Omg ladies, I'm officially in love with curlformers. I know there are a lot of mixed opinions, ppl either seem to love them or hate them, but I'm sold. I bought the salon kit long and wide and it was so easy to use. And it gives so much curl and body that u can't even see the months of new growth! I used 36 of the 40. And I used proclaim olive oil setting lotion and they came out great. It took about an 45min to put in but most of that was detangling after my wash. The only problem I encountered was these curlformers are about 3inches too short for my hair so ima gonna return these to sallys and order the extra long and wide ones. Heres some pics below. It's late so excuse the clips, i plan to pin up the sides tomorrow. A lot of the ends arent spiraled, just curled under and once again that's cuz the curlers were too short. Anyways, I'm loving this style and the hold from the setting lotion should be enough to hold this style for a lot of cute updos. (excuse the large pics, whenever I send from my phone they're always big). Goodnight ladies!


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 27, 2011)

I have approx 4-5 inches until waist length...if I retain all my length that puts me at waist length around my birthday this November  Now I'm getting excited!


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 27, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> I have approx 4-5 inches until waist length...if I retain all my length that puts me at waist length around my birthday this November  Now I'm getting excited!



THat's awesome!  You can do it!


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok I'm seeing WL 2013 starting already like WOW but is there a future WLer who is gonna start a HipLength/Tailbone 2012.  All of us here if we plan to move on can graduate to that level.  Just thinking about it is making me blush!


----------



## Kimbosheart (Feb 27, 2011)

I made BSL! I'm still on track for WL DEC 2011!


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats JJamiah! Beautiful results!
 Peculiardaye-glad your workout program is going well-I just decided to do the hip-hop abs while in Braids!!! Hopefully i will get fit as I attempt to get back to MBL and then WL!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 28, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> Congrats JJamiah! Beautiful results!
> Peculiardaye-glad your workout program is going well-I just decided to do the hip-hop abs while in Braids!!! Hopefully i will get fit as I attempt to get back to MBL and then WL!!!



*casey3035,

Thank you, I am trying to keep it on track... Tell me how it goes. I have heard good thinks about Hip-Hop abs.  Getting in shape at the same time 
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 28, 2011)

grow said:


> @PeculiarDaye, wow, what determination :superman:you've got with this excercise program!
> 
> i just love how you say " I wasnt feeling up to whether these past couple of days *but I'm not letting it stop me toni*ght  "
> brava! yay!!!
> ...



*@grow,

Thank you, I must keep in mind that if I give myself excuses to why I cant do it. Then the following day I will find another and I cant let me be my own downfall for not accomplishing my goals.

You definitely have it already, its just using it. When you want it bad enough you'll use it. We all have it 

I don't have the tea tree oil it was my typo. When I use my phone I tend to get more typos, ((..Laughing..)). I do plan on getting it though, I'm going to check it out possible tomorrow. 

I'm definitely going to give myself a massage and hope to find even a dab of the peace you find. Ive got the migraines lately and I don't feel like touching my head, no bueno  I know but its been beating me down.

You are welcome, It is nice to see people joining together as partners and helping each other achieve the goals they have set forth for themselves. You are two will accomplish things together...
and Thank you.... I do enjoy seeing people happy, its a beautiful thing :Blush2:
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Feb 28, 2011)

Kimbosheart said:


> I made BSL! I'm still on track for WL DEC 2011!


*@Kimbosheart,*

*  on making BSL... I look forward to seeing your progress pictures. You will make WL by December *​


AlliCat said:


> I have approx 4-5 inches until waist length...if  I retain all my length that puts me at waist length around my birthday  this November  Now I'm getting excited!



*@AlliCat,

 Hey now, you can do it. 4-5 inches you've got it in the bag  I hope we get to see those lovely pictures in November 
*​


----------



## grow (Feb 28, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Omg ladies, I'm officially in love with curlformers. I know there are a lot of mixed opinions, ppl either seem to love them or hate them, but I'm sold. I bought the salon kit long and wide and it was so easy to use. And it gives so much curl and body that u can't even see the months of new growth! I used 36 of the 40. And I used proclaim olive oil setting lotion and they came out great. It took about an 45min to put in but most of that was detangling after my wash. The only problem I encountered was these curlformers are about 3inches too short for my hair so ima gonna return these to sallys and order the extra long and wide ones. Heres some pics below. It's late so excuse the clips, i plan to pin up the sides tomorrow. A lot of the ends arent spiraled, just curled under and once again that's cuz the curlers were too short. Anyways, I'm loving this style and the hold from the setting lotion should be enough to hold this style for a lot of cute updos. (excuse the large pics, whenever I send from my phone they're always big). Goodnight ladies!


 
bigbrowneyez, GORGEOUS CURLS!!!!! those curl formers really work for you!



AlliCat said:


> I have approx 4-5 inches until waist length...if I retain all my length that puts me at waist length around my birthday this November  Now I'm getting excited!


 
AlliCat, CONGRATULATIONS! you can do it!



Kimbosheart said:


> I made BSL! I'm still on track for WL DEC 2011!


 
CONGRATULATIONS ON MAKING BSL, Kimbosheart!!!!!
i too, just claimed BSL. we are on our way!!



PeculiarDaye said:


> *@casey3035,*​
> *Thank you, I am trying to keep it on track... Tell me how it goes. I have heard good thinks about Hip-Hop abs.  Getting in shape at the same time *​


 
PeculiarDaye, i hope you can do something about those migranes!
good luck with the tea tree or neem for the itchies and thanks alot for your wise words on doing it, when i'm ready to do it!


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 28, 2011)

PeculiarDaye & grow you both are gifted at encouraging others and in return y'all are blessed with beautiful hair!  I said it, hating gets you nowhere. 

Can the both of you be recruited to lead the 2012 Hippies challenge even if you make HL this year?  Please?!  I guess it don't have to start until dec 2011 but just thinking ahead.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 28, 2011)

grow, thanks girl! and i saw ur hair update in the bsl thread....excellent growth! we're def on our way to waist length!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Feb 28, 2011)

I second that nomination ^^!!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats on all the Growth up in Here. 

Ladies I don't know if I want Hip Length.

Dunno, Dunno, Don't know, don't know!!!

Starting to rethink this HIP Length Thing.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 1, 2011)

grow said:


> @PeculiarDaye, i hope you can do something about those migranes!
> good luck with the tea tree or neem for the itchies and thanks alot for your wise words on doing it, when i'm ready to do it!



*@grow,
Thank you, I hope I can too. They come and go as they please, its been like that for as long as I can remember 
Thank you and your welcome Grow, you are truly wonderful.
*​


bebezazueta said:


> @PeculiarDaye & @grow you both are gifted at encouraging others and in return y'all are blessed with beautiful hair!  I said it, hating gets you nowhere.
> 
> *Can the both of you be recruited to lead the 2012 Hippies challenge even if you make HL this year?  Please?!  I guess it don't have to start until dec 2011 but just thinking ahead.*



*bebezazueta**,

Thank you so much Hun, you are truly kind. You have beautiful hair as well. I look forward to seeing you at WL this year, I know your hair will shine amazingly 

I wouldn't mind, it would be a please to lead with @grow for the Hippies of 2012, even if I make it this year, it would be wonderful to help the ladies who plan on making it next year.
Thank you so much for your kind words, I would of never thought to do it myself.
I'm truly at an awe right now 

What do you say @grow?

*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Congrats on all the Growth up in Here.
> 
> Ladies I don't know if I want Hip Length.
> 
> ...



*@JJamiah,

I dare to ask, why you are unsure?
You are right at Hip Length's door. I personally think it will look nice on you, but I would love to hear your reason.
*​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 1, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Omg ladies, I'm officially in love with curlformers. I know there are a lot of mixed opinions, ppl either seem to love them or hate them, but I'm sold. I bought the salon kit long and wide and it was so easy to use. And it gives so much curl and body that u can't even see the months of new growth! I used 36 of the 40. And I used proclaim olive oil setting lotion and they came out great. It took about an 45min to put in but most of that was detangling after my wash. The only problem I encountered was these curlformers are about 3inches too short for my hair so ima gonna return these to sallys and order the extra long and wide ones. Heres some pics below. It's late so excuse the clips, i plan to pin up the sides tomorrow. A lot of the ends arent spiraled, just curled under and once again that's cuz the curlers were too short. Anyways, I'm loving this style and the hold from the setting lotion should be enough to hold this style for a lot of cute updos. (excuse the large pics, whenever I send from my phone they're always big). Goodnight ladies!



*bigbrowneyez,

Your curls are  worthy. That is a beautiful hair style, I absolutely love it... Very luscious  
*​


----------



## grow (Mar 1, 2011)

@bebezazueta, that is SUCH a sweet thing to say and i thank you! 
i also totally understand how it can feel strange to start thinking of these new lengths when just 1 year ago, i was convinced i would always have EL to SL max hair for life!
and now here you and i are in the WL challenge! 
you are getting it, honey!!!!

this site is AMAZING because YOU LADIES are THE BEST!!!!
i'm creating new belief systems because of what i witness on here and the humanity of absolute strangers reaching out to one another in care, love and assistance continues to place me in absolute awe!
it restores my faith in the world we live in today.......! 


@bigbrowneyez, thanks for checking out my pictures in the BSL thread! i can still hardly believe it myself....lol!

@Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, i like your seconding! and know that's it's seeing people like yourself that i have learned from and continue to learn so much from!
you are a real QUALITY LADY!!! (and yes, i admire you goo gobs!) 


@JJamiah, i have to agree with PD on this one and ask why stop the growth? you are already just a sneeze from HL right now.....and yes, YOU are one of the people who can carry that length with style and grace!

@PeculiarDaye, wow...lead a challenge with YOU, my friend? well, i'd be honoured!!!
(but we've gotta do something about those migranes! have you tried omeopathy?)


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 1, 2011)

grow said:


> @bebezazueta, that is SUCH a sweet thing to say and i thank you!
> i also totally understand how it can feel strange to start thinking of these new lengths when just 1 year ago, i was convinced i would always have EL to SL max hair for life!
> and now here you and i are in the WL challenge!
> you are getting it, honey!!!!
> ...



*grow, 

The bolded is so true 

Thank you grow, I would be honored as well. It is absolutely a true pleasure to do the Hippie for 2012 challenge with you . With your beautiful way of encouraging people, and putting smiles in hearts, how could it not be. 


omeopathy? Ive never even heard of it honestly. I've come so accustom to them, Ive learned to expect them...I know another no bueno, but they only bother me when they are really heavy.
*​


----------



## grow (Mar 1, 2011)

PeculiarDaye, sugar YOU are the one who leads the way in making people feel good about themselves and i just follow your lead, hun!

i appologize for my terrible spelling (i live in italy and we spell everything phonetically, so when i go to spell in my own first language...i forget...no spelling bees over here, lol!).

i should have written Homeopathy! it is a holistic approach to healing and my parents (in the states) have found it to work wonders!
i found a link for you that explains a bit of how it works and some natural steps that can be taken to alleviate this pain. there are many other links to good info on the page, but you can try a google or bing search to find what best suits you. hth.

http://healing.about.com/od/homeopathy/a/homeo_headache.htm


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 1, 2011)

grow parculiardaye

The best way to describe it is Painful  
I was having pain with my hair that day and it was pulling at my tender scalp. 
So far after I washed it and DEeeeeeep conditioned it, So good. 
I am just not one for head pain. I can take any other pain, I can give birth and breath my way out of that, this pain is like straight to the head!!!, but the when I say I am tenderheaded, The slightest tug hurts. and it was definitely long thread no control and just going places.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 2, 2011)

grow said:


> @PeculiarDaye, sugar YOU are the one who leads the way in making people feel good about themselves and i just follow your lead, hun!
> 
> i appologize for my terrible spelling (i live in italy and we spell everything phonetically, so when i go to spell in my own first language...i forget...no spelling bees over here, lol!).
> 
> ...



*@grow,
you are too kind. Though I believe you were doing it in your own way before I came along and started  But I am thankful that you have found the encouragement system that lies in your heart. Its is a beautiful glow about you 
and thank you for seeing it in me as well 

How is it in Italy? I always wanted to go there.

I was reading and now I have to pay attention to when my migraines come, and how long they stay. Thank you so much for that, you are truly amazing. You've got a kind heart :Yep:
*​


JJamiah said:


> @grow @parculiardaye
> 
> The best way to describe it is Painful
> I was having pain with my hair that day and it was pulling at my tender scalp.
> ...



*@JJamiah,

I understand, not that I'm tender-headed but Ive witnessed enough tender-headed people in family.  Its definitely a tough situation.
I still believe you can do it, it just requires more patience and gentleness. Things that I'm sure you do now. 
Whether you decide to go to Hip Length or not I think its going to be a beautiful length on you, and you would be able to handle it just fine.


*​


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 3, 2011)

PeculiarDaye grow OMG!  this made my day!  I'm so glad you both will grace us with your leadership!  Thanks so much for being so willing and leading us to Hip Land in 2012!  I can't believe I just said that, me with hair that long.  WOW!


----------



## exubah (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, I hope I'm not raving too soon but my hair is big time thanking me for trying out the Joico K-Pak line for the first time yesterday 

I used the shampoo and then the Deep Penetrating Reconstructor followed by the Intense Hydrator.  No leave-ins were used afterwards in order to see the true results and my hair was air-dried in a plait pony.


can you say STAPLE!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 5, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @PeculiarDaye @grow  OMG!  this made my day!  I'm so glad you both will grace us with your  leadership!  Thanks so much for being so willing and leading us to Hip  Land in 2012!  I can't believe I just said that, me with hair that long.   WOW!



*bebezazueta,
No thank you for putting the offer out there for us to have. I am very grateful that you seen us in that light, and spoke on it.
Youll definitely be there, and I hope to see the smile on your face in your pictures when you make it 
Thank you again 
*​


exubah said:


> Okay, I hope I'm not raving too soon but my hair  is big time thanking me for trying out the Joico K-Pak line for the  first time yesterday
> 
> I used the shampoo and then the Deep Penetrating Reconstructor followed  by the Intense Hydrator.  No leave-ins were used afterwards in order to  see the true results and my hair was air-dried in a plait pony.
> 
> ...



*exubah,

I  am happy that it worked for you, I thought about buying it about a  month ago and decided against it because I started using my other  conditioner that works wonders for me. I am very happy to know that it  is one you love  

*​


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 5, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@grow,
> you are too kind. Though I believe you were doing it in your own way before I came along and started  But I am thankful that you have found the encouragement system that lies in your heart. Its is a beautiful glow about you
> and thank you for seeing it in me as well
> 
> ...


@ PeculiarDaye-I too suffer from migraines like crazy! Hasn't been that bad since I cut out MSG from my diet but I'm anxious to try some natural remedies myself!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Mar 5, 2011)

Been gone FOREVER!! But life is easier now. I got into my Law school and joint degree program of choice =) (University of Miami!!!!) so I am kinda coasting through the rest of my senior year of college now. My hair is currently straight. But I am avoiding taking pics for a while. I have about 2 1/2 - 3 inches left till WAIST!

- Just wanted to drop in and be a presence again =)


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Mar 6, 2011)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> Been gone FOREVER!! But life is easier now. I got into my Law school and joint degree program of choice =) (University of Miami!!!!) so I am kinda coasting through the rest of my senior year of college now. My hair is currently straight. But I am avoiding taking pics for a while. I have about 2 1/2 - 3 inches left till WAIST!
> 
> - Just wanted to drop in and be a presence again =)



Congrats on law school!! And so close to waist length! Get it girl:-D


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 6, 2011)

casey3035 said:


> @ PeculiarDaye-I too suffer from migraines like crazy! Hasn't been that bad since I cut out MSG from my diet but I'm anxious to try some natural remedies myself!



*casey3035,

Where have you been partner? How are things going?
Ah you suffer from them too, I dont ever take medicine for them seeing how they dont help when I do, like right now I have a little one because of the light. Hopefully we find something that works for us .

Do you know where yours comes from?*​


Black Hoya Chick said:


> Been gone FOREVER!! But life is easier now. I got into my Law school and joint degree program of choice =) (University of Miami!!!!) so I am kinda coasting through the rest of my senior year of college now. My hair is currently straight. But I am avoiding taking pics for a while. I have about 2 1/2 - 3 inches left till WAIST!
> 
> - Just wanted to drop in and be a presence again =)



*Black Hoya Chick

 on getting into Law School, I'm happy for you. 

Your right at Waist Lengths door, I understand you dont want to take pictures now but I hope when you do make it we get plenty 
 again!*​


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 6, 2011)

Co-Sign with Migraine Sufferers...When you guys find cures/effective treatments, please let me know.  *Sigh*


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Mar 6, 2011)

grow AND all my fellow stretchers, let me tell you the Tangle Teezer from sally's is magic! i'm 12 weeks post and i just washed my hair.  no plaits this time, i just parted my hair down the middle and shampoo/conditioned each side separately.  I literally only had the conditioner on for max 2min (and no pre-poo either) and the tangle teezer slide right through like butter.  I was so amazed.  then when i rinsed my hair out and got ready to put it into plaits, I put my leave-ins in and used the TT again.  Straight through from root to tip.  THEN i counted the number of strands in the TT....no joke, 4 strands of hair and my hair was tangle free.  I highly recommend it (got it at Sally's), especially if you're doing a long stretch!


----------



## grow (Mar 7, 2011)

PeculiarDaye,italy is a nice country i like alot, thanks for asking! of course, living overseas has its difficulties as well, like finding that TT bigbrowneyez is having such great success with!

i'm so glad you've found something that gets those tangles tame, stretching buddy, but sally's does not deliver overseas, so i'll have to stick with finger detangling for the time being, but thanks for the tip!

bebezazueta, i totally get what you mean about it sounding a bit strange to talk hip length hair when referring to oneself! i'm still working on accepting the fact that my hair can truly even BE that long...whew! that's alot of hair! it's easier for me to see it for you and others than it is to see it for myself.
however, thank you for believing in PeculiarDaye and i for next year's!
let's do this ladies!


JJamiah, i agree with PeculiarDaye in that the HL would look marvelous on you, but you know your tender head better than any of us. we'll support you in whatever you choose to do. there must be tender headed scalps and solutions, but as with any new thing, we all have to see if what works for others will work for us. every head is different. 

exubah, i'm glad ur joico is working out! thanks for reminding me about that! i have them, but had forgetten about them.... 

Black Hoya Chick, WELCOME BACK AND CONGRATULATIONS ON LAW SCHOOL!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Mar 7, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *@casey3035,
> 
> Where have you been partner? How are things going?
> Ah you suffer from them too, I dont ever take medicine for them seeing how they dont help when I do, like right now I have a little one because of the light. Hopefully we find something that works for us .
> ...


*@ PeculiarDaye-Hey partner!  I've been depressed still-yeah I know I need to get over it! LOLZ! My  cousin is having a party on the 30th soooo I am really dreading these  braids(haven't done them yet!) Yep I'm taking this particular set-back  really hard! (I Know)...

As far as my Migraines- I know dark chocolate -(not white) brings them  on! Any dark alcohol brings them on as well... I stopped usig MSG in my  foods last summer and they have lightened up quite a bit!
FYI-no meds helped me until my Dr. put me on a seizure medication known  to help PREVENT migraines(Topamax) They also gave me something just  in-case I have one-(Dolgix) worked wonders-both of them,but... I no  longer have medical insurance right now so I havet had my meds in a  while!
How your braids holding up!???
*


----------



## DarkandLovely (Mar 8, 2011)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> Been gone FOREVER!! But life is easier now.* I got into my Law school and joint degree program of choice =) (University of Miami!!!!)* so I am kinda coasting through the rest of my senior year of college now. My hair is currently straight. But I am avoiding taking pics for a while. *I have about 2 1/2 - 3 inches left till WAIST!*
> 
> - Just wanted to drop in and be a presence again =)


 
Congrats!!  That's a major achievement and even better you'll be WL by the time you start law school. 



bigbrowneyez said:


> @grow AND all my fellow stretchers, let me tell you the Tangle Teezer from sally's is magic! i'm 12 weeks post and i just washed my hair. no plaits this time, i just parted my hair down the middle and shampoo/conditioned each side separately. I literally only had the conditioner on for max 2min (and no pre-poo either) and the tangle teezer slide right through like butter. I was so amazed. then when i rinsed my hair out and got ready to put it into plaits, I put my leave-ins in and used the TT again. Straight through from root to tip. THEN i counted the number of strands in the TT....no joke, 4 strands of hair and my hair was tangle free. I highly recommend it (got it at Sally's), especially if you're doing a long stretch!


 
Thanks for the review...sounds like this will be my next purchase.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies I have been ducking in the forum for about 5 minutes here and there. I am doing some renovations on my house and haven't had any time. The Clean up is a You know what. I fell back in January and my knee is still sore. So bending is not cool nor is Kneeling. Anywho I am still trucking and trying to complete it all by MAY 27, 2011. 

Anywho Grow and PD I am just going to let my hair do it's thing. Wen, Hair one, Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, Silk Elements Megasilk Treatment and my Tangle Teezer are my allies. It helps to keep this hair in CHECK. 

So I will still trim because that seemed to nip the tangles in the bud. Yet, I have no goal other than Healthy Hair at this time. So who knows.


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 8, 2011)

grow said:


> @PeculiarDaye,italy is a nice country i like alot, thanks for asking! of course, living overseas has its difficulties as well, like finding that TT @bigbrowneyez is having such great success with!



*grow,

Your welcome! Ive heard it was a pain, but I did not know that they didn't deliver that way, that stinks. I'm sure there is something just as good sold out there 
*​ 


casey3035 said:


> *PeculiarDaye-Hey partner!  I've been depressed still-yeah I know I need to get over it! LOLZ! My  cousin is having a party on the 30th soooo I am really dreading these  braids(haven't done them yet!) Yep I'm taking this particular set-back  really hard! (I Know)...
> 
> As far as my Migraines- I know dark chocolate -(not white) brings them  on! Any dark alcohol brings them on as well... I stopped usig MSG in my  foods last summer and they have lightened up quite a bit!
> FYI-no meds helped me until my Dr. put me on a seizure medication known  to help PREVENT migraines(Topamax) They also gave me something just  in-case I have one-(Dolgix) worked wonders-both of them,but... I no  longer have medical insurance right now so I havet had my meds in a  while!
> ...



*casey3035,

Aw, I did not know I apologize. I know a big cut can be depressing, but don't let it beat you up. Your stress may affect your growing and we don't want that  
As far as the party goes, I'm sure you will look beautiful in your braids if you decide to get them before hand, and if not the same still stands 

I don't think any foods trigger my migraines, its most likely when something bothers me of some sort. Also I don't drink or smoke so that doesn't do it for me either. Its going to be interesting to see when mine come along, I did notice sometimes its from light or lack of sleep. I still have to figure out the others 
I hope you get back to your doctor and get some more meds since they actually work for you, seeing how you should always use what works :Yep:

As far as my braids, they arent holding up at all, ((..Laughing..)) Its been two weeks and it looks like Ive had them in for a month, the frizz and new growth are showing, I know its from working out so I am taking them out tomorrow. :Yep: Thank you for asking.
*​


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't posted in awhile but I'm still around.  I am in twist to help me keep my manipulation to a minimum.  I will try to steam roll them today.  I plan to retwist them in another week or so and then keep them for the rest of the month.  

HHG ladies...grow&retain


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 9, 2011)

My back layer is approx 2 inches from WL  my hair is always curled so it def doesnt seem like it unless i stretch it


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 9, 2011)

My Hair is loving the break I am not loving the styles though. LOL

I am going to do a beach wave set this week  
After a good steaming, and a nice sit down and relax DC for 2 hours.


----------



## prettynatural (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies!! Checking in. I have had some breakage and continued breakage from too much protein. I have been moisturizing daily but i have overdone the protein.  My hair is in twist with front flat twisted. I will keep my hair in constant twist for about a month or so to help get it back on track. I don't want to cut again!!  I will make it!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey checking in!  I relaxed on Tuesday after a 12 week stretch and I'm a half inch away from BSL!  But 4 inches from WL!  Excited. My hair is just starting to feel long. I'm doing a 3 month growth bootcamp to take advantage of my summer growth spurt!  Let's do this
Here's my update.


----------



## grow (Mar 11, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Hey checking in! I relaxed on Tuesday after a 12 week stretch and I'm a half inch away from BSL! But 4 inches from WL! Excited. My hair is just starting to feel long. I'm doing a 3 month growth bootcamp to take advantage of my summer growth spurt! Let's do this
> Here's my update.


 

:bouncegre:trampolin:bouncegre

CONGRATULATIONS, @bebezazueta!!!!!!

you made it and you made it well!

your hair looks so strong and healthy!

not to mention the shine and thickness!

you say a half inch from BSL? i think i see some ends already touching the top of that brastrap myself...:scratchch


it is so nice to come back on lhcf and see all this beautiful hair!

speaking of "seeing" beautiful hair..... @JJamiah, you KNOW we wanna see that gawgeous beach wave set you're gonna do! PLEEEEZE take pics to post....with your freshly henna'ed gorgeous hair, i know it is gonna look fab! (then you know we'll be asking you how you did it, lol!)

@BillsBackerz67, curled or stretched, just to be only 2 inches from WL is a GREAT ACCOMPLISHMENT!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!
kutgw!

@PeculiarDaye, i'm sad you don't feel your braids are holding up.
every time i've seen them in pics, they look fab.
actually, i tried braids too and had to take them out after just 9 days, so 2 weeks is sounding really good to me!
how do you keep them from matting up together? i found i had alot of shed hairs which had wrapped themselves around my ng hairs, so detangling was a nightmare. i think i lost some hair.


@DesignerCurls, @prettynatural, i was thinking of trying some twists to get a low manip style i can keep in as an alternative to braids, but have never done twists.
do you all have any pictures showing what they look like? if so, thanks alot!

hhj ladies!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats! bebezazueta on wonderful progress!

grow I took a some pictures to post...so here they are 
I hope they are clear enough


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't even know if i should join this challenge. I did a 29wk stretch last month and my stylist had to cut 3 inches off. She said my ends were really bad. In fact she wanted/wants to cut more. I really feel so discouraged. But it's my own fault too because i've been lacking consistency for the longest. This is so ridiculous, i've been on this journey too long not to be WL by now. So many ladies have reached WL a couple of times (Bc'ed, transitioned and started around the same time as me with a similiar length) and i can't even reach it once. I mean really!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 13, 2011)

^ Awww, Wheezy, you'll get there, I mean, you haven't thrown in the towel on your dream, so it's still attainable.  I just had 2 inches cut tonight, myself.  I hated the fact that I lost the length, but my hair was a nightmare.  I had a hard time detangling, today. My hair curled on itself and I lost too much hair to mention - again.  This was AFTER steaming.  I must have done something wrong... I dunno.

I'm just staying on this train until I arrive at my destination (and it WILL be in 2011).  We can encourage each other on our journey.  What  do you think?  (My hair is about the length of yours in your avi. ) 

I will reach my goal of natural, superthick and manageable waistlength, no HIPLENGTH hair.  In Jesus' Name, I WILL!


----------



## bryantgurls (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

Congrats to all you ladies on your progress!!!!

I have not been on here since..... well it seems like forever .... but I am in this challenge and here is a little update. I am about an inch and a half away from MBL and 4 to 4 1/2 away from WL so I am definitely on my way to my goal of WL by December 2011!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 13, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^ Awww, Wheezy, you'll get there, I mean, you haven't thrown in the towel on your dream, so it's still attainable. I just had 2 inches cut tonight, myself. I hated the fact that I lost the length, but my hair was a nightmare. I had a hard time detangling, today. My hair curled on itself and I lost too much hair to mention - again. This was AFTER steaming. I must have done something wrong... I dunno.
> 
> I'm just staying on this train until I arrive at my destination (and it WILL be in 2011). We can encourage each other on our journey. What do you think? (My hair is about the length of yours in your avi. )
> 
> I will reach my goal of natural, superthick and manageable waistlength, no HIPLENGTH hair. In Jesus' Name, I WILL!


Thank you so much for the encouraging words, i really needed it. I guess i can do it. I had a cousin measure me (i don't even think she knew what the hell she was doing) and she told me i need 5.5 more inches til WL. 

Then you you rant to a IRL person, they look at you like your crazy and say, "But your hair is still really long." Atleasy you ladies know how i feel. It's just a real bummer to stretch that long and have all your progress cut off at reveal time. You're right, thanks.


----------



## grow (Mar 14, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> Congrats! @bebezazueta on wonderful progress!
> 
> @grow I took a some pictures to post...so here they are
> I hope they are clear enough


 

DesignerCurls, really appreciate your lovely pictures!:sweet:

you have alot of hair and it's got a beautiful color!

do you ever have difficulties taking out the twists?
how do you prevent tangling?

i'd love to try it, but i've had alot of detangling issues lately, so wheezy807, and Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, i really empathize with what you're saying.

when people tell me "but your hair is already long", it's because first of all, they aren't lhcf members  and second of all they have no idea how inspired i am to have REALLY long hair!

if i could settle for hair at this length, it would not be a problem, but wanting it to be WL means i wince every time i see or hear a break.

apart from my second henna treatment in 2 weeks (i plan to do 2 a month), i've been getting back on my acv rinses hoping this will help seal and flatten the cuticle so that tangles disappear.

my hair feels smoother since my last acv rinse, not to mention much much stronger for the henna!

maybe what we have with this detangling issue is a porosity problem. erplexed

and what about clarifying? how often do you ladies clarify?
i read where that helps.

i clarified before my henna (giovanni tripple treat) and this time my greys became deep copper. the first time i henna'ed 2 weeks ago, i had not clarified first and my greys did not take to the color....some were still grey, others were orange. so i believe the clarifying helped it to sink in more thus, strengthen more.

it just makes me think of all the other "strengthening" conditioners and tea rinses i've been doing without clarifying regularly and i wonder if i let them get the maximum efficiency or not.

my hope is that clarifying and properly laying the cuticle flat will help the moisture and protein retention and keep the tangles at bay.

what do you ladies think of this game plan?

thanks ladies and hhj!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 14, 2011)

grow No I don't have any problem with detangling at all. But my daughter who has a finer, silkier hair texture  tends to get tangles easier if I use a heavy products in her twist.

Grow, Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll & wheezy807 (or anyone else this might help).  
I don't know if you ladies are using one already or how the water is in your area but a house water filter or shower filter made a tremendous differences with the condition of my hair and even how my hair responds to products. I used a shower filter for about 6 years and now I'm using a whole filter.  Before using one I swore off Aubrey Organic with proteins or any protein treatment for that matter, and henna. And it doesn't take alot to moisturize my hair anymore...now I need to work on keeping the scissors out my hands due to habit! 

SN: I have learned that the chemicals and deposits in the water damages the cuticles of the hair!  Those chemicals are what the hair & skin absorbs and we breathe in when we take our hot steamy showers.

Here are a couple of links if anyone is interested:
http://www.newwaveenviro.com/premium-shower-filter-p-66.html

http://www.allaboutwater.org/shower-filters.html

HHG...grow&retain!


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Desinercurls for sharing the above info! I'm on my way to read your links!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 14, 2011)

grow,  DesignerCurls you ladies are on to something.  

I haven't paid attention to my hair's porosity and I certainly haven't clarified in a while.  I actually hate clarifying because I feel it will make my hair to difficult to detangle.  My hair has always been a detangling nightmare  - even when relaxed.  I had sooooo much hair, and it only detangled easily up to 2 weeks after relaxing.

I will look into a filter because I'm in Houston and that H stands for Hard as Heck Water.  In Louisiana, my family's water system is super soft and it shows in their skin and hair.  When I go there, they have to MAKE me get out of the bath and shower.  I'm serious.  I come back looking as though I've had an upscale spa treatment.  No Joke.

Thanks for the tips.  I have Porosity Control and I'll use that in a few weeks.  I just went to a salon - a new salon - so I"m trying to keep this hair up.  

And, yeah, you know it just rained.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Mar 14, 2011)

thaidreams I hope the info's help

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll   I know right!!! The shower is my own personal spa retreat...I put up the Do NOT Disturb in a heartbeat during shower time!


----------



## NikStarrr (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm joining this challenge!  I trimmed my hair a few months ago (from MBL back to BSL) and just realized this past weekend that my hair is back at MBL, so my goal is to hit WL sometime this year.  I plan to get a drastic cut at some point this year for fun (by drastic, I mean no shorter than collarbone or APL length haha), but I'm going to try to make WL first. 

I'm going to continue with my reggie of wearing buns and braid/twistouts mostly.  I flat iron about once a month.  And I will continue to henna once a month.

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## Carisa (Mar 14, 2011)

Quote from 01/07/11 





Carisa said:


> Today I measure my hair (I usually measure while wet with my braids in) and now i have 7 inches to go before reaching WL. When i last measured in september I had about 9 inches to go. I hope to reach bsl by july (fingers crossed)


 

Update- I measured my hair last wed (3/9) and I have 6 inches to go until WL


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 14, 2011)

Carisa

Congrats  It is amazing that it is right there. So close now, with in the year.


----------



## Carisa (Mar 14, 2011)

JJamiah thank u! Im trying to do everything so I can meet this goal (then I can move on over and spend more time in the fitness and skin sections lol)


----------



## reeses (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems like some great progress is going on.............CONGRATS!!!!

I am just checking in as I am horrible about that. I read but I don't write lol.  Anyway, just doing a quick look last night lots of hairs are at WL when stretched, unstretched it seems like I have 3 inches left! I'm saying Go God


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, Carisa, I just measured my hair and I have 6 inches to go until  waistlength, too.

I am gonna focus on retaining all this hair.  I can't wait for my hair to be longer than it's ever been.  I have about 3 more inches until i reach that mark.

I'm excited.

You guys are a great group to grow with.      





Carisa said:


> Quote from 01/07/11
> 
> 
> Update- I measured my hair last wed (3/9) and I have 6 inches to go until WL


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 15, 2011)

I think the last 6 inches are the most intense. It is like in reach at that point.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 15, 2011)

JJamiah, i totally believe you.  I almost feel like pinning my hair up for the entire year, just to ensure that I meet my goal, LOL.  I'm joking but kinda serious.  

It may take just this to push me into wigging it up for the first time!  
I abhor wigs. 
On me.  
I was discussing this with my cuzin', - that I could braid-up and don a lace front china doll wig for summer.  Maybe with highlights...that way i wouldn't have to deal with reversion and such, and retain some growth while i'm at it. 

Whatda ya'll think?


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 15, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> @JJamiah, i totally believe you. I almost feel like pinning my hair up for the entire year, just to ensure that I meet my goal, LOL. I'm joking but kinda serious.
> 
> It may take just this to push me into wigging it up for the first time!
> I abhor wigs.
> ...


 
Maybe a nice china doll wig so that you don't stress your edges being that  you've never laced it up before. I don't want any set backs for you.

I don't think it would be a problem just know when to take them out. I'd go no longer than 4 weeks with the braids in. Make sure your not breaking at all before going up, and DC before putting them in. 

Listen to your hair. 

I can't wait to see all the progress in this challenge in December


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks JJamiah.  You've given good advice.  No more than 4 weeks.  Noted.  Wig, no lacefront.  Dually noted.  You look fierce in your wigs, i must say.  I think I wanna have fun with mine and make my dh, drool...would like some strekas and stuff...  How much for a china doll waistlength wig, do ya think?  Human hair, yes?  Any good vendors online?  I'd like something close to my hair texture, too.  4a/3c, i guess.

I appreciate you hanging around rooting us to the finish line.  You could be all up in the hiplength, kneelength thang.  Appreciate ya!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 15, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks JJamiah. You've given good advice. No more than 4 weeks. Noted. Wig, no lacefront. Dually noted. You look fierce in your wigs, i must say. I think I wanna have fun with mine and make my dh, drool...would like some strekas and stuff... How much for a china doll waistlength wig, do ya think? Human hair, yes? Any good vendors online? I'd like something close to my hair texture, too. 4a/3c, i guess.
> 
> I appreciate you hanging around rooting us to the finish line. You could be all up in the hiplength, kneelength thang. Appreciate ya!


 
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll Thanks so much. 
Take a look at my blog, I have full details of what I do, and some blah's I have came to before. 

http://www.hairsisters.com/en/WIG/MODEL-MODEL/MODEL-MODEL-SYNTHETIC-WIG-FIFTH-AVENUE/index.php 
The China Girl look *or atlest it is to Me LOL

Explain more of what you want to me if that isn't exactly the style. I always think bob when I thing of China styles. I love BObs LOL

LOL no problem I enjoy helping when I can. 

Just make sure to deep condition and use your proteins. Don't over kill either moisture or proteins when under wigs. I actually have to leave mine alone and spray once a week. 

If ever your braids feel gummy or starting to feel like to much build up take them down gently, detangle first then wash  or your going to regret it. I have never done this but there are people who do and that is an issue. Detangle before wetting the hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 15, 2011)

JJamiah 

((((BIG HUG)))) for invaluable tips.  

I'm subscribing to this thread and saving to my hair file.  Gonna check out that link and get back with ya.  I want a bob, but a long one, so dh can appreciate it, if you know what i mean...(heehee).  But I want it a little textured, not too silky n shiny.


----------



## Carisa (Mar 16, 2011)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> JJamiah, i totally believe you. I almost feel like pinning my hair up for the entire year, just to ensure that I meet my goal, LOL. I'm joking but kinda serious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This is what im doing- cornrows and wigs- and like u I really hate wigs but im going to buckle down and continue to wear them until at least august!  Ive never worn a lace front before though I agree with JJamiah that they might mess up your edges.
Im also excited!!! I cant wait until december


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 16, 2011)

Carisa

Awww You don't like wigs. 

I love them. They are so versatile.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Mar 16, 2011)

i haven't checked in for awhile. I had tro trim a month ago, not that much but I decided no more heat for the year.  I'm not going to do an offical length check till after the summer.  I am making progress although I am sporting a V right now at MBL.  I still am hoping for WL by the end of the year.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Y'all!!! I miss y'all!!! I'm washing and going my way to WL!!! How are y'all doing?


----------



## Carisa (Mar 16, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> @Carisa
> 
> Awww You don't like wigs.
> 
> I love them. They are so versatile.


 
Most of them I see r so "wiggy" looking


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 17, 2011)

@PeculiarDaye, i'm sad you don't feel your braids are holding up.
every time i've seen them in pics, they look fab.
actually, i tried braids too and had to take them out after just 9 days, so 2 weeks is sounding really good to me!
how do you keep them from matting up together? i found i had alot of shed hairs which had wrapped themselves around my ng hairs, so detangling was a nightmare. i think i lost some hair.
*grow,

I took them out on Friday of last week, they truly were old. I kept them wrapped, and oiled yet it did nothing. I felt like my hair is stronger so I am re-braiding it on Sunday. 
When it comes to braids, I oil and Moisture every other day. I keep them held up as much as I possibly can. I don't run my fingers through my hair and I keep my braids in a bun. when you take them out I comb out one row at a time, which makes detangling easier  
I used to be so impatient I would just rip hairs, I wouldn't care. But I noticed I was getting no where, and fast 

*​ 
*wheezy807,*​ 
*I'm glad you've changed your mind. You say you've only got 5.5 inches to go. That's not far at all. Your hair looks healthy and strong, and her cutting was merely giving you a fresh start. You'll definitely be WL by December *​


----------



## Janet' (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy Thursday to ALL!!!


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 17, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Happy Thursday to ALL!!!



Happy Thursday!


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey everyone. I've been DCing every week and doing buns and twist outs. I'm hoping to do a length check at the end of April or the second week in May. I think I've got 3.5 inches to go to WL!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 17, 2011)

PeculiarDaye said:


> @PeculiarDaye, i'm sad you don't feel your braids are holding up.
> every time i've seen them in pics, they look fab.
> actually, i tried braids too and had to take them out after just 9 days, so 2 weeks is sounding really good to me!
> how do you keep them from matting up together? i found i had alot of shed hairs which had wrapped themselves around my ng hairs, so detangling was a nightmare. i think i lost some hair.
> ...


I hope so. My stupid fotki has toooo many years of this healthy hair journey on it. I hope i can rap it up this year.


----------



## princessdi (Mar 19, 2011)

It's been a while; just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'm coming off a 4 month stretch and will do my first relaxer of the new year on April 2. I'm hoping for some good progress. Still aiming for FULL WL by Dec. 31, 2011.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Mar 19, 2011)

Sigh. I washed my hair today and I'm still MBL streched.  I'm still hoping for WL by the end of this year.  Going to try to up my vitamin game to see if it makes a little difference.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 19, 2011)

Ladies we need an intervention Everyone challengers and supporters jump in 
MzMoMo is actuall considering chopping her hair off pls check TL crakin thread to post encouraging words for Momo


----------



## curlycrocheter (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey everybody!!!   Long time no post.  I was having some technical issues, but that's all better now.  I'm feeling pretty blah about my hair right now.  I'm feeling like I'll never achieve WL.  I feel like my growth has come to a screeching halt and it's in the same place as my December update.  I know 3 months isn't long nor does it equate alot of growth.... I guess I'm just impatient.  

I plan on doing a henna and indigo treatment soon.  I'm really bored with this brick/rust colored hair I'm rocking right now.  I feel like my color is really dull, lifeless, and just drab.  I've always wanted black hair, so hopefully this will bring me a little pick up.  

But I'm still bunning.  I'm keeping my hair straight for the most part.  SSK's really got me down at one point.  Now I'm noticing a lot of splits.  Just can't win for losing.  Anywho....I'll post some pics when I do my indigo.  

Thanks for letting me vent everybody!!  That felt good!


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 20, 2011)

not doing an official length check till june, but upon stretching my hair, i'm inching towards waist.  :crosses fingers and damns long back:


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry Ive been m.i.a. for the last few weeks ladies. ai got a relaxer touch up and cut my hair back to BSL 2 weeks ago. My hair looks MUCH healtheir now, less tangles, easier detangling, and my ends arent stringy and see through. I will post pics in my album later tonight.
Anywho, today Im DCing on damp hair with HE HH, Im letting it sit on my hair all day with out heat and I will shampoo when I rinse it out and then air dry with Giovanni Direct leave in.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in: I went ahead and relaxed after 13 weeks. It was best for my hair. I'm not going to post official length check pics until summer but I'm happy with the length and thickness thus far. I'm about 3ish inches from waist length. grow, I'm sorry i had to end my stretch. I'm definitely still rooting u on and I can't wait to see ur progress! Hope ull still be my hair buddy!


----------



## anon123 (Mar 21, 2011)

Another check in.  I got a new camera because my old one was dying.  I mean, look at this length check from Jan 30th:







Geez!  It was a Canon A360, for anyone who's curious. I had it for about 3-4 years.  Anyway, my hair was at the 9" mark then.

Yesterday, I measured where waist was on me on this t-shirt.  It's at 10":





And this is this morning's length check:






So I've just made it!  I have a straigtening and trim scheduled for May 7th.  I'll probably grow another 1/2" before then, but I plan to get 1/2" trimmed then, so it should be about the same length.  But if it looks obviously waist length, I'll make a thread about it, since waist was my ultimate goal.  I intend to maintain at waist for most of the year to let some layers catch up.  It'll be nice if/when my crown reaches waist, too.


----------



## exubah (Mar 21, 2011)

mwedzi

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh nice!!! Congrats!!!....and we're barely into the year too so I'm sure those other layers will be caught up by the end of the year.


----------



## aa9746 (Mar 21, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Another check in.  I got a new camera because my old one was dying.  I mean, look at this length check from Jan 30th:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!!! !!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Mar 21, 2011)

mwedzi


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm frustrated. 

yes. 

again.

seems like my hair is doing NOTHING! i've only used heat once in 6 mos!! i look hideous in these buns and protective styles hoping for amazing growth and (hopefully) some thickening. and still i get....

NOTHING!! arghhhhh!!! i need to scream again. 

i have no idea what i'm doing wrong!!

on top of that, about to be out of the country for almots a month - should i weave it up? not sure. scared that the weaving will cause (more) thinning. HELP, Ladies!


----------



## thaidreams (Mar 23, 2011)

mwedzi
Congrats on your progress!!! I can't wait to see your hair after your May 7th appointment!

wyldcurlz
Just relax and continue to be patient; growth will come. Have you increased your vitamin intake or considered doing henna treatments for thickening and/or wearing twist outs or braid outs since you don't favor buns?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats, Doc M!!!!  I can't wait for your thread - ur hair is looking so thick and lush.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 24, 2011)

Length check on Monday...Happy Thursday to you all!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 24, 2011)

Janet', I hope your length check brings pleasant surprises!  Happy Thursday to you and the Waistlengthers, too!


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2011)

Gee thanks Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll!!! That's you and me both hoping!!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 26, 2011)

*mwedzi,

:Congrats: your hair Is looking beautiful*​


----------



## classychic1908 (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations mwedzi!!!!!  I'm such a stan for your hair!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Mar 26, 2011)

@mwedzi beautiful and thick!!! absolutely gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## anon123 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Mar 26, 2011)

TO EVERYONE!!! Just a few questions to spice up the thread .  1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL? 2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc) 3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length? 4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair? 5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?

I'll start: I wanna do a photo shoot with my SO!  He loves long hair and he's been great supporting me in my hair journey so he agreed a photo session would be a great way to celebrate.  My post-WL plans are to continue to HL only so I can do a big cut back to WL.  I plan to trim once I reach WL, but I want these layers out so I want to be able to do a U-shaped cut and be at full WL.  Before my journey I didn't know what i was doin with my hair lol.  I was just living day to day.  My starting length was layered BSB.  The one style I've always wanted with long hair was a braidout that still had length (i.e. that falls around BSL-MBL). And finally, my ultimate goal is full, thick U shaped WL.  What about yall?


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Mar 26, 2011)

I PLAN on trimming the straighter ends left as a result of a Brazilian keratin treatment , about 3-4 inches, as I grow out so hope fully by the time I reach WL i dont have to part with any length because I know I wouldnt want to do that.  Again, I PLAN to do that, but once I actually reach full WL I plan on either coloring or highlighting, depending on what I feel is more complimentory. My natural hair color is a dark brown and my hairline turns blonde so I may play on that.  I dont plan on getting married until I reach my goal and I'm glad we dont plan on getting married for a few years...lol  I just want all of MY hair, I dont want to have any weave or extensions in my hair on my wedding night, thats part of my motivation.  I was tempted to take my hair out today becauase my aunt wanted to see it since we were visiting, I whipped out my cell phone and showed her my pics lol... I'm on a mission and I have to stay focused, I have had too many set backs because I get some good progress, then I want to show it off... Im hiding my hair, sulfer mixtures, protective styles, scalp massages and vitamins...I'll be working aout and hopefully I will one day be someones hair inpiration....


----------



## prettynatural (Mar 26, 2011)

mwedzi- your hair looks so beautiful and healthy!!!

bigbrowneyez

1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL? I really haven't thought about celebrating but taking pictures, professional pictures would be a great idea. I have been wanting to do that for some time. 

 2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc) I want to go on to Hip length. Why not? waist length hair has always been a dream for me and I almost had it once when I was a teen. I have learned a lot about hair growth on this journey so any thing is possible. 

3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length? 
 Well, I started my original journey in 2002 to become natural. I locked my hair in 03 and in 04. I cut my locks off in 07. I have been focusing on length retention since 2008. My hair length at that time was APL.  I have had a couple of setbacks and cuts. The last cut was almost one year ago when I was cut back to shoulder length to grazing APLin the back and now I am MBL.

4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair? 
 I am simple gilr, just a bone straight flat iron. Maybe some china doll bangs. :scratchch:

5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?
My ultimate goal is to grow out my thin spot in the crown and get my crown to atleast APL. I think that will help with the overall thickness of my hair. My strands are fine and I quite a bit so, sometimes my hair can look thick or thin depending on what's going on.  Lastly, I want to see hip length hair swanging and to have my natural hair to fall at the shoulders for a wash and go.

Here is my update for this month. Not much growth about the same as feb although I had quite a bit of breakage.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 26, 2011)

*1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?*

I'll take a dozen or so update pics from different angles

*2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc) *

It's on to HL-TL for me maybe CL I'm not sure about that one yet cause I think I'll have my hands full with HL-TL and probably maintain there cause that's my dream length. 


*3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length?* 

Barely shoulder length and damaged and thin. 

*4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair? *

A big wash and go with lots of hang time, elaborate updo's without needing a weave, 1 long braid down my back. 

*5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?*

Straight: TL thick U shaped or blunt hemline 
Curly: BSL-MBL


----------



## Lucia (Mar 26, 2011)

mwedzi

wow your hair looks really thick and long, love it you'll probably make HL this year.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 27, 2011)

*1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?*

Wow...I hadn't really thought about it...hmm...I'll probably create a thread...That will be a BIG deal for me, lol! 

*2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc) *

I'm actually doing a dusting/light trim when I straighten tomorrow. I really LOVE layers BUT I think that I'm going to hold off on cutting until I reach HL. I already have color, so I'm good on that, 

*3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length? *

My hair was full SL, it was pretty healthy but it was terminally there...(or so I thought)

*4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair? *

2-strand twists that reach APL
Pocahantas braids
Bantu-knot out
A twist out that falls below my shoulders

Too many styles...not enough hair (right now ) 

*5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?*

Straight: Tailbone Length with a slight V-shape with layers 
Curly: I will be happy if it reaches APL, but I would be ecstatic if it would stretch to BSL!


----------



## bimtheduck (Mar 27, 2011)

1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?

I'll probably wear my hair down for a few weeks and then begin my transition to natural

2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc) 

Ill probably go in to HL/TL but Ill have to see how it is on my bc Im short. Id like to transition to natural at that point.


3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length? 

Shoulder length

4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair? 

A fancy, complicated up do

5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?

at least MBL curly and WL or HL straight
SUPER THICK!!!


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 27, 2011)

*1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?*
Buy myself some new clothes and hair accessories. Maybe a couple of new products. I want to ENJOY styling my hair as well!!! Big huge braid outs, buns the size of my head, long sleek flat ironed hair, curled, maybe clip in highlights. And of course take a gazillion pics!

*2) What are your plans afterward? *
Waist length is my ultimate goal. I can't say what I want to do next until I get there. but for now my plan afterward is to maintain waist length with regular self-trims.

*3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length?*
Extremely damaged neck length. But i still thought my hair was the bit-ness

*4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair?*
a big fluffy braidout. Or curled with a curling iron. Anything with lots of texture and volume. Pin straight waist length hair would be pretty drool worthy too. I think basically just having healthy waist length hair PERIOD is an amazing style in and of itself. 

*5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?*
Waist length relaxed...so once I reach this ultimate goal of waist I'm done growing and in retention mode. But again, at one point I thought I would be satisfied with BSL. Well I'm here now and want longer lengths. So it could always change when I get there.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Ladies here's my mini update:

I ditched the wig .. I couldn't take it anymore 

Lately I've been wearing braid outs/twist outs and in the future rollersets and perhaps even twists (if I can get them to stay in) 

WL isn't my main goal anymore I really just want bigger hair but I realize that the longer my hair gets the bigger it will be so I'm still in it.

I wash and style my hair every week or so I'm trying to get my sets to last me 2 weeks but when they start to get old I just put it in a bun. 


*1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?
*
Not sure yet maybe I'll band it and wear it out to work to show those haters that I have hair and its long 

*2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc)* 

I want to do a 2 in chop to make it all even but who knows I may not

*3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length?* 

Layered between SL and BSL

*4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair?* 

A BIG braid out! or Twists 

*5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?*
Gorgeous WL curls .. no more wigs


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 1, 2011)

I did a length check today! I am 5" away from WL!!!
Hopefully I will be there or very close to it by my birthday in October! 

1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL? 
*   I will wear it out for all while!  Maybe get it professionally straighten.* 

2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc) 
*Add some color and move onto TBL!*

3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length? 
* Shoulder length*

4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair? 
* Too many...Elaborate buns, wash n go with length, natural pin ups, etc.
*
5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?
*Healthy soft brown TBL hair with layers *

mwedzi Congratulation!!! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 1, 2011)

1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL? Take family pictures showing my length with my hubby and baby due this fall!

 2) What are your plans afterward? My goal is to wear my own hair I need a break from ps 24/7.

3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length? 
  Around 6-7 inches.

4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair? 
 Flat iron it straight to see the length.

5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?
To retain what I grew hopefully still wl.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 2, 2011)

All your hair plans sound great! I'm glad we're on this journey together!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Apr 2, 2011)

oops!  Is there a new WSL 2011 challenge up somewhere?


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 2, 2011)

*1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?*
Wear it out for a while and just enjoy it!

*2) What are your plans afterward?*
Just maintenance and more fun with my hair

*3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length?*
Btw collarbone and apl. Never got any longer than that, but my hair always seemed like it wanted to be long. (if that makes sense)

*4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair?*
The farrah fawcett look or a really high ponytail, long and swinging. Or a huge Kurlee afro . Like HUGE

*5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?*
Like longhairdontcare. If I could get it like that, you couldn't tell me anything!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 3, 2011)

1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?
Have professional photos taken with hair draping/covering boobs especially for DH - I have visions of a Cleopatra-type photo shoot, lol.

2) What are your plans afterward?
Once my hair is at it's optimum condition, I'd like to go with blonde with highlights.  I absolutely loved the way I look with them, but I wouldn't dare do it now, I'm still on my journey...

3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length?
I was BSL and decided to transition from that length.

4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair?
I want Pocahontas hair, complete with center part, which flows all the way to my cheeks (butt, that is). I've been rocking this style for years, but I want it at Hiplength, thank you.

5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?
Hanging at hiplength with healthy, HEAVY hair ~ I CAN NOT, just can't wait to be a Hippie!  It feels great just saying that :^).


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 3, 2011)

1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?
Prob nothing but join the HL challenge  I do one goal at a time. Oh and Ill post a siggy pic 

2) What are your plans afterward?
Keep up with my regimen and grow more.

3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length?
a 1.5 inch twa I cut back in 2003. I could have been WL a very long time ago but I was pretty crazy with trims up until late 2009

4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair?
Very high pony 

5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?
HL with blunt cut in the back and layers in the front


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Apr 5, 2011)

*1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?*
*Smile, thank God and continue on with my Journey. Maybe even wear my hair down for a day *​ 
*2) What are your plans afterward? *
*Keep supporting the ladies in here, and possibly move on to Hip Length with the help of God.*​ 
*3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length?*
*I was about a little below APL I started after I got my hair cut on January, 15 2010

*​ *4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair?*
*Have a long braid, I mean a longgggggg braid, even a fish tail braid. I have always loved it. To me its beautiful.

*​ *5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?*
*I believe my ultimate goal would be a Healthy TBL, I believe I can make it... I just wouldnt believe my eyes, ((..Laughing..))*​


----------



## Bun Mistress (Apr 8, 2011)

I stayed out of this thread becasue I didn't think that WL was going to happen for me this year (I had to cut off a few inches) but last night I was in the shower and my longest portion of my hair is about 2 inches for WL.  I won't be full WL anytime soon but I may make it by the end of the year without any setbacks!

1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?
End of the year straightening if I make my goal. 

2) What are your plans afterward?
grow out my relaxed ends while maintaining WL

3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length?
neck length

4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair?
just nice curly layers in the front and long in the back 

5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal? right now full WL, maybe HL


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Apr 11, 2011)

*1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?*
Whip my hair back & forth, Gloat in the mirror and brag to DH about how long my hair is! 

*2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc)*
I will probably join the HL challenge so I can get a nice healthy blunt trim back to WL 

*3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length? *
Armpit length

*4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair? *
Long loose waist length curls (roller set)

*5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?*
Healthy WL

*Updated pics!*


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 14, 2011)

great progress!! @xmasbaby78


----------



## Janet' (Apr 15, 2011)

Ladies!!!! I don't know if I posted but I'm about 2.5 inches from WL...Tonight I will be doing a DC and a steamer treatment and going back to my low manipulation style! Happy Friday Divas!


----------



## beautifullyblessed (Apr 15, 2011)

*1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?*
I will take a lot of pictures to post on my blog...have to show off the length check!  

*2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc)*
I will grow my hair out a just little bit more. I will probably trim an inch every 2-3 months to maintain WL to allow my front to catch up with the back.

*3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting  length? *
Collarbone Length

*4) What's the one style you've always wanted to do with long hair? *
Tie between the braidout and huge bun

*5) Where do you see your hair at its ultimate goal?*
Healthy FULL WL


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 15, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Ladies!!!! I don't know if I posted but I'm about 2.5 inches from WL...Tonight I will be doing a DC and a steamer treatment and going back to my low manipulation style! Happy Friday Divas!



Happy Friday and congrats on the progress!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

xmasbaby78 said:


> *1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL?*
> Whip my hair back & forth, Gloat in the mirror and brag to DH about how long my hair is!
> 
> *2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc)*
> ...



Great progress on your ends/thickness


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

Currently deep conditioning...I'm trying to lay low on the shampoo to get to waist length so I will just rinse it out and air dry


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

How are you WL-in-training DIVAS doing? I'm taking my Nioxin vitamins, low-manipulation styling (Hiding My Hair) and trying to get these 2.5 inches by August...How about you?


----------



## exubah (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, I haven't been here in quite a while!  I've really been keeping it very simple.  I bun, JBCO every 4-6 days on roots, wash/co-wash/DC every 7-10 days and that's me.  I am so busy right now I'm even falling behind on my final wedding (June 4) arrangements!!!!

Hope everyone is doing okay on their hair journey....


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

exubah...   on your impending nuptuals!!!!!It's great to hear from you!!!!


----------



## exubah (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet'

Awwwwww  thank you!!  I smile every time I see your posts because you are alway so positive and encouraging!  We need more people like you in our communities!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 20, 2011)

exubah Gee thanks! It's so much easier to be smile than frown- there's enough nastiness in the world!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 20, 2011)

Janet' said:


> exubah Gee thanks! It's so much easier to be smile than frown- there's enough nastiness in the world!



Amen to that 
Positive is the way to be there's always a bright side


----------



## SingBrina (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been gone for awhile, but I am back, Janet' your hair looks great!! 

I have a weave in right now, and I think I will leave it in for the rest of the year. This hair I have is great, and the products to wash it make it manageable, I hope my own hair will be close to waste length.. I will update with pics when I take it out in another two months (long time away)


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

SingBrina  Back!!!! Thank you for the compliment!!!! Can't wait to see your hair in a couple of months!!


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Friday Divas


----------



## Bun Mistress (Apr 22, 2011)

Still taking care of my hair, still on no heat, still growing to WL.  Still.  

I'm about 2 inches from WL (grazing, not full) hehe.  I'm full MBL now (was grazing at the end of last year.  Not straighting til the end of the year,  Kinda excited.  WL is my final goal.  I'm in layers now (shortest is SL) not sure if I'm not going to grow out the layers or cut them back. hmmm???


----------



## Janet' (Apr 22, 2011)

Bun Mistress...That's a dilemma of mine as well- to cut (layers or not).  I think part of my issue too is that I have hairnorexia so even though I am about 2.5 inches from WL, I feel like my hair is still full SL...I really think that I am going to have to wait until I reach my next goal of HL to get some layers...but even typing that scares me...but I love me some layers!!!!


----------



## prettynatural (Apr 22, 2011)

I hear ya ladies. My hair is sl to mbl to one or two strands from .5 from wsl. I have hair anorexia and some breakage. I hope to be full wl by december. My layers keep me from doing wng.

Sent from my SCH-I400 using Long Hair Care Forum Ap


----------



## reeses (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello ladies! I seem to be grazing WL too! I have stands that are getting there, so I know I'll be there by the end of the year. Until then it's back to braiding it up and wearing some killer wig styles 

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 23, 2011)

Happy Easter peeps


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 23, 2011)

Though I will still be subscribed to this thread & cheering all of you ladies on, I must gracefully bow out of this challenge. After much thought I decided to touch up my Wave By Design (a.k.a. dry jheri curl) today. Because it had been 14 months since my last touch up, my chemical ends were very damaged.So, in the top I cut off all of the old chemical ends & in the back, I only kept about 2-4 inches of the old chemical.

As of right now, I'm officially chin length. I did have some hairs in the back that were grazing WL but my hair was so ratched that I had to go ahead & start over. I don't even want to think about how long it's going to take me to get back to where I was. I just want to make sure that this time around, I don't get lazy & I keep my hair healthy the entire journey.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 23, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Though I will still be subscribed to this thread & cheering all of you ladies on, I must gracefully bow out of this challenge. After much thought I decided to touch up my Wave By Design (a.k.a. dry jheri curl) today. Because it had been 14 months since my last touch up, my chemical ends were very damaged.So, in the top I cut off all of the old chemical ends & in the back, I only kept about 2-4 inches of the old chemical.
> 
> As of right now, I'm officially chin length. I did have some hairs in the back that were grazing WL but my hair was so ratched that I had to go ahead & start over. I don't even want to think about how long it's going to take me to get back to where I was. I just want to make sure that this time around, I don't get lazy & I keep my hair healthy the entire journey.



Awww DANG!!!! nakialovesshoes   So sorry about this!!!! But on the bright side, you know that you can grow it to WL because you've done it before!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 23, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Though I will still be subscribed to this thread & cheering all of you ladies on, I must gracefully bow out of this challenge. After much thought I decided to touch up my Wave By Design (a.k.a. dry jheri curl) today. Because it had been 14 months since my last touch up, my chemical ends were very damaged.So, in the top I cut off all of the old chemical ends & in the back, I only kept about 2-4 inches of the old chemical.
> 
> As of right now, I'm officially chin length. I did have some hairs in the back that were grazing WL but my hair was so ratched that I had to go ahead & start over. I don't even want to think about how long it's going to take me to get back to where I was. I just want to make sure that this time around, I don't get lazy & I keep my hair healthy the entire journey.



Sorry you've had this setback, but I'm sure you can grow it all back if you go hard with the regimen moisture. 
I'm curious I never heard about this wave by design is it a curly perm or texturizer?


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Sorry you've had this setback, but I'm sure you can grow it all back if you go hard with the regimen moisture.
> I'm curious I never heard about this wave by design is it a curly perm or texturizer?


 
Its a curly perm by Design Essentials. My avi is a pic of what it looks like (before my setback).


----------



## anon123 (Apr 24, 2011)

nakialovesshoes, sorry to hear about your setback.  Well, at least you know WL is in you.  You'll get back there.  



mwedzi said:


> Jan 30th:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



April 23rd






And check out this shrunken comparison:


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 24, 2011)

:eyebrows2under the dryer for the next hour. ROLLERSETTING this bad boy was a horrible experience and I hope next time it will be better. DH came in to save the day and got pretty good towards the end. Hense I would have been there all day w/o him. I owe him some

blondboob :Rose:


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Apr 24, 2011)

^^that is too cute! 

Your hair & Mwedzi's make me


----------



## Janet' (Apr 24, 2011)

mwedzi   on your growth!!!! Absolutely LOVELY!!!!! Where do you consider your waist?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 24, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> nakialovesshoes, sorry to hear about your setback.  Well, at least you know WL is in you.  You'll get back there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um..I'm so sure you're past WL already. You need to take that hair on over to the hip thread.  Heck, may as well check into that "crackin" thread too, mama.  Now git!


----------



## anon123 (Apr 24, 2011)

Janet' said:


> @mwedzi   on your growth!!!! Absolutely LOVELY!!!!! Where do you consider your waist?



Thank you.  :blush3: It's hard to tell where my waist is looking in the mirror in a loose fitting shirt and what not. But it's between 10" and 11" on that shirt



NJoy said:


> Um..I'm so sure you're past WL already. You need to take that hair on over to the hip thread.  Heck, may as well check into that "crackin" thread too, mama.  Now git!



An inch is getting trimmed off when I go to the salon in a couple of weeks.  My frequent use of the TT has wreaked havoc on my strands.  I got splits up the yahoo.  An inch will go now and another inch in a few months.  So we'll see where I end up.  I don't really like to join length challenges I can't comfortably make. We can't all have retention like you


----------



## NJoy (Apr 24, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Thank you. :blush3: It's hard to tell where my waist is looking in the mirror in a loose fitting shirt and what not. But it's between 10" and 11" on that shirt
> 
> 
> 
> An inch is getting trimmed off when I go to the salon in a couple of weeks. My frequent use of the TT has wreaked havoc on my strands. I got splits up the yahoo. An inch will go now and another inch in a few months. So we'll see where I end up. I don't really like to join length challenges I can't comfortably make. We can't all have retention like you


 
 What the?? .... Did she just sass me?  :scratchch... I think she did!  
But uh...one inch, three inches. Still, you should at least be posting in the hip thread. It's gettting to hip, not starting with hl.  (Hmph! Made me sweat out my perm.) Now, share the drool-worthiness, woman!!... 

Oh, btw. Sorry about the tangle teaser trouble. I read that.


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Thank you.  :blush3: It's hard to tell where my waist is looking in the mirror in a loose fitting shirt and what not. But it's between 10" and 11" on that shirt
> 
> 
> 
> An inch is getting trimmed off when I go to the salon in a couple of weeks.  My frequent use of the TT has wreaked havoc on my strands.  I got splits up the yahoo.  An inch will go now and another inch in a few months.  So we'll see where I end up.  I don't really like to join length challenges I can't comfortably make. We can't all have retention like you



Oh yeah you're WL all right, and don't get scissor happy-OK. 
I'm sorry to hear about the TT, I thought it was great too when I first got it, but I felt SSK's which I have practically eliminated from my ends so I stopped using it ASAP. It's going in the recycling bin. You will bounce back from it since you've caught it pretty early. 
Now go check into the HL & TL crakin thread Missy. 



NJoy said:


> What the?? .... Did she just sass me?  :scratchch... I think she did!
> But uh...one inch, three inches. Still, you should at least be posting in the hip thread. It's gettting to hip, not starting with hl.  (Hmph! Made me sweat out my perm.) Now, share the drool-worthiness, woman!!...
> 
> Oh, btw. Sorry about the tangle teaser trouble. I read that.



Yeah NJoy you're one of the queens of retention. If you do this year what you did last year WOW, even half of that retention is still WOW. 
Are you still using sublimed sulfur? Is your regimen the same as your blog or have you changed it up?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Yeah NJoy you're one of the queens of retention. If you do this year what you did last year WOW, even half of that retention is still WOW.
> Are you still using sublimed sulfur? Is your regimen the same as your blog or have you changed it up?


 
Lucia

I stopped with the sulfur (probably in October) while I was stretching because I didn't know what to expect. Since I texlaxed last week, I'm starting back on my basic routine this week and, yeah, I do plan to use sulfur. I don't need to grow as much as last year but, I'd like to make hip and then start maintaining there while trimming out these layers. I can't even begin to imagine myself with booty-length hair or longer. I think I'm just going to let it get as thick and healthy as possible. Not quite sure I'm gonna keep hip either. I think Lower Back Length would be perfect!


----------



## anon123 (Apr 24, 2011)

NJoy said:


> What the?? .... Did she just sass me?  :scratchch... I think she did!
> But uh...one inch, three inches. Still, you should at least be posting in the hip thread. It's gettting to hip, not starting with hl.  (Hmph! Made me sweat out my perm.) Now, share the drool-worthiness, woman!!...
> 
> Oh, btw. Sorry about the tangle teaser trouble. I read that.



 It was a friendly tease. oke: Also, I might maintain at WL for a while, that was my plan, and I might continue with it.  But I'll be cheering you ladies on. Go hippers!:luv2:


----------



## thaidreams (Apr 24, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> nakialovesshoes, sorry to hear about your setback.  Well, at least you know WL is in you.  You'll get back there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is such a inspiration! I just love seeing your updates!!! Are you planning to straighten the whole thing anytime soon?


----------



## aa9746 (Apr 25, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Thank you.  :blush3: It's hard to tell where my waist is looking in the mirror in a loose fitting shirt and what not. But it's between 10" and 11" on that shirt
> 
> 
> 
> An inch is getting trimmed off when I go to the salon in a couple of weeks.  *My frequent use of the TT has wreaked havoc on my strands.*  I got splits up the yahoo.  An inch will go now and another inch in a few months.  So we'll see where I end up.  I don't really like to join length challenges I can't comfortably make. We can't all have retention like you



What's TT? tia


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 25, 2011)

aa9746 said:


> What's TT? tia


 
aa9746 it is the Tangle Teezer


----------



## prettynatural (Apr 25, 2011)

mwedzi
Beautiful hair. Ur definitely longer than wsl. 

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## Lucia (Apr 25, 2011)

mwedzi
Your hair will be fantastic @full WL iYour hairs sleazy superthick f you decide to maintain 
so many of us growin to superlong lengths 
Let the drooling begin :drool3:


----------



## anon123 (Apr 25, 2011)

thaidreams said:


> Your hair is such a inspiration! I just love seeing your updates!!! Are you planning to straighten the whole thing anytime soon?



Thank you.   I'm getting it straightened on May 7th.  But I'll also get at least an inch cut off.  I think I won't want to show any pictures. 

NJoy, if you wear your hair straight, waist to lower back is a great length.  Naturally defines the waist, I think.  Do you wear your hair up most days?


----------



## s4pphir3 (Apr 26, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> nakialovesshoes, sorry to hear about your setback.  Well, at least you know WL is in you.  You'll get back there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Love your hair!! and that shrunken comparison pic is amazing, shrinkage never ceases to amaze me. Congrats but I think you past wl lol!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Updates:

I decided to do mini twists the other night (1st time attempting minis, 3rd time attempting to twist my hair). I must say they turned out better than I expected, my plan is to wear twists until Sept. My hair was already stretched out from a rollerset that was destroyed by humidity, I only used unrefined raw shea butter.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 26, 2011)

s4pphir3 Nice job


----------



## reeses (Apr 26, 2011)

Very pretty! You did a great job


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> NJoy, if you wear your hair straight, waist to lower back is a great length. Naturally defines the waist, I think. *Do you wear your hair up most days*?


 
Definitely.  That way I'm lazy on purpose. 



s4pphir3 said:


> Updates:
> 
> I decided to do mini twists the other night (1st time attempting minis, 3rd time attempting to twist my hair). I must say they turned out better than I expected, my plan is to wear twists until Sept. My hair was already stretched out from a rollerset that was destroyed by humidity, I only used unrefined raw shea butter.


 Great job.


----------



## MrsHouston (Apr 26, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> :eyebrows2under the dryer for the next hour. ROLLERSETTING this bad boy was a horrible experience and I hope next time it will be better. DH came in to save the day and got pretty good towards the end. Hense I would have been there all day w/o him. I owe him some
> 
> blondboob :Rose:



Awe, that's so sweet of him.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 29, 2011)

Mini update: I'm about 2 inches away from waistlength. I'm about 2 months post and when my hair is stretched when wet it's 2in away from grazing. I cornrowed all of my hair into a bun and I'm going to keep them in for 3 weeks. I'll take them down may 20 weekend then re-cornrow until my retouch at end on June. Hopefully I'll make waistlength by end aug so I can do a good trim in dec and still be waistlength. I want these layers out! Lol


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 29, 2011)

@mwedzi your hair is gorgeous! Thanks for the inspiration!!!

@s4pphir3 your mini twist are really pretty! I think your hair is gorgeous btw!


I am 1.5" from MBL (my first 2011 hair goal)  and prayerfully I will be WL by December or very close to it!  I had my 3rd long hair dream last night so I am truly inspired!  

Let's do this...grow&retain!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello everyone    good to see all the progress   I'm currently 4 or so inches from WL.  Keeping my hair straight and bunning have really helped me to see length this year.  If I keep it up I should be touching WL by December.  I need to give up on this TT but it makes detangling sooooooooo easy, even if it means I get a couple splits (or a lot of splits )


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> Hello everyone    good to see all the progress   I'm currently 4 or so inches from WL.  Keeping my hair straight and bunning have really helped me to see length this year.  If I keep it up I should be touching WL by December.  I need to give up on this TT but it makes detangling sooooooooo easy, even if it means I get a couple splits (or a lot of splits )



I don't think I'm seeing the splits like everyone else...at least I don't think... on being 4 inches from WL! You'll definitely make it by the end of the year


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Apr 30, 2011)

alright girls, I think i can come back for real now. Its almost graduation time, I will be at Tulane Law this fall, and I can play in my hair a bit more now that stress has been relieved. They gave me a $20,000 per year scholarship, which will help A LOT!. Now for hair: 2 inches from WL! So I am hoping to be there by about September, and full before the year ends. Here is the most recent pic, not the best, but I was in a rush. lol






I am also babying it a bit more because my ends are thinning. Residual effects from not properly caring for it when I had highlights and letting it be out too much. Trying to keep it up again.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 30, 2011)

Black Hoya Chick Your hair is looking awesome!  on getting into law school AND getting the scholarship!! Such intelligent ladies we are!


----------



## WyrdWay (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking good Black_Hoya_Chick! 
And good job on the scholarship


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've had some set backs since I colored in September....so I've been shedding and clipping my ends I went lighter this last time and my hair is saying nononono so I'm back in braids...until October I will do to sets over the next few months..I like when I'm in braids because I can treatment my hair without manipulation....I'm starting my sulfur mix today my braids are a week old....and I'm looking for some growth....I wont say my goals in inches over the next few months because I don't want to kick off a debate about it being or not being possible ...lol so I will be back in a few months with an update....but I think I will hit mbl by the end of the year wsl might be a stretch lol


----------



## prettynatural (May 1, 2011)

.............


----------



## thaidreams (May 2, 2011)

Black Hoya Chick congrats on your scholarship! It's very well deserved I'm sure!!!


----------



## grow (May 2, 2011)

i haven't been on here in quite a while but here's the update:

still pushing for WL by year's end even though i know i'll need 2012 to fill it in more.

will be perming this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this is after a 5 month and 7 day stretch, so i'm hoping to cw my hair amap during the summer to bring on the growth spurt....can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULIONS Black Hoya Chick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you go girl, you go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocosweet (May 4, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> TO EVERYONE!!! Just a few questions to spice up the thread .  1) What do you gals plan to do to celebrate reaching WL? *Straighten it and wear it out. Buy a "You can't tell me nothin'" outfit and take pictures.*
> 2) What are your plans afterward? (on to HL, trims, color, etc) *Maintain the length in back while allowing the crown and sides a chance to catch up.*
> 3) Before you began your haircare journey, what was your starting length? *I think I was APL when I decided to aim for WL.
> *
> ...


My answers are in red.


----------



## Carisa (May 7, 2011)

Carisa said:


> Update- I measured my hair last wed (3/9) and I have 6 inches to go until WL


 


Update- I measured my hair this week (5/1) and have 5 inches to go until WL. I will still continue to wear cornrows under my wigs and continue to use the same products


----------



## anon123 (May 7, 2011)

I'm back to MBL after a trim due to Tangle Teezer damage.  The crown has the worst damage. *sigh*


----------



## AlliCat (May 7, 2011)

Black Hoya Chick first off congrats on your academic endeavors and best of luck. Your hair is soo pretty!!


----------



## AlliCat (May 7, 2011)

I just measured and I have 4 inches until waist length 
2 inches until midback


----------



## Kimbosheart (May 8, 2011)

Black Hoya Chick, congrats on your scholarship. That's the exact same scholarship I received to attend Tulane Law School. You will enjoy it!

S4pphir3 could you please provide more information on how you did your twists and prepared your hair. I'm thinking about adopting a style like that for the summer.

I just measured and I'm 5 inches from waistlength which is very doable in the remainder of the year. I do have a few challenges...I like to wear my hair down and I like to brush my hair. I don't like buns because the pressure gives me a headache. My hair is very thick even the ends despite the brushing. I have tried to minimize brushing my hair as much as possible but it feels so good on my scalp even though I do notice that I have some shed hairs and some breakage I guess.

I am back on my grind with making this goal. I'm going to join that oil challenge so I can make myself moisturize and seal every night, and put my claudie's elixer on my scalp 2xs a week. 

I have 3 inches until MBL. At MBL I plan to do a good thorough trim, color my hair and do a BKT. With my renewed vigilance in hair care and switching up a few things nutritionally/supplementally I will be at MBL by the 1st of August and then I'll have a buffer to make up the remaining 2 inches to WL by December.  

Interestingly enough. I'm pretty tall and I thought that would mean that I have a longer distance to go to get to WL but it seems those proportions are the same no matter the height. I do have 14 inches until HL so I guess that means I'm highwaisted?


----------



## AlliCat (May 8, 2011)

just checking in. Happy mothers day everyone


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 8, 2011)

I cut/trimmed a little over an inch. it was necessary. my hair feels SOOO much better now. 3 inches to go!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 8, 2011)

after cut/trim:


----------



## AlliCat (May 8, 2011)

4 inches to go...


----------



## Janet' (May 8, 2011)

Lovin all the updates!!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (May 8, 2011)

Hello ladies. Still aiming for WL. Can y'all help me out with where WL is on my body. I've been aiming at the 15 in. mark but these jelly rolls stopping me from seeing the smallest part of my waist. 






It's embarrassing putting my fat on blast like this but hair trumps embarrassment. LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (May 8, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Hello ladies. Still aiming for WL. Can y'all help me out with where WL is on my body. I've been aiming at the 15 in. mark but these jelly rolls stopping me from seeing the smallest part of my waist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hard to tell from that angle.


----------



## Legally Natural (May 8, 2011)

bebezazueta: I think that the 13 in mark is where waist length is for you.


----------



## aniyashair (May 9, 2011)

Legally Natural said:


> @bebezazueta: *I think that the 13 in mark is where waist length is for you*.


 

I agree


----------



## bigbrowneyez (May 9, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Hello ladies. Still aiming for WL. Can y'all help me out with where WL is on my body. I've been aiming at the 15 in. mark but these jelly rolls stopping me from seeing the smallest part of my waist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say 13


----------



## AlliCat (May 9, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> I would say 13



same here


----------



## Janet' (May 9, 2011)

Happy Monday ladies!!


----------



## DarkandLovely (May 9, 2011)

Just checking in.  I'm just trying to keep up the protective styling and avoid heat.  Still not to MBL yet but I think I'm getting close!


----------



## Aireen (May 10, 2011)

*UPDATE*: My hair's okay, going to get rid of all my products and find better staples. Progress pic in a month, if not then in another 4 months since usually my updates are 7/8 months apart.


----------



## Kimbosheart (May 10, 2011)

So I did a very thorough self trim today and the bottom of my V is still just past my brastrap. My shortest layer is grazing APL. I'm excited about getting to MBL by the end of summer. I'm back to moisturizing and sealing everyday and... dare Is say rocking my curls all summer long. WL is mine!


----------



## AlliCat (May 10, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: My hair's okay, going to get rid of all my products and find better staples. Progress pic in a month, if not then in another 4 months since usually my updates are 7/8 months apart.



Aireen how are you going to get rid of your products?


----------



## Aireen (May 11, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Aireen how are you going to get rid of your products?



Pre-pooing, always works. If I go to the meetup, I'll give away a few things if I still have a decent amount by then.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (May 11, 2011)

nothing special. still playing in my straight hair. gonna wash it after graduation on the 21st. then curly till either Thanksgiving or Christmas. Hopefully waist by then.


----------



## classychic1908 (May 11, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Hello ladies. Still aiming for WL. Can y'all help me out with where WL is on my body. I've been aiming at the 15 in. mark but these jelly rolls stopping me from seeing the smallest part of my waist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I always look for WL in relation to elbows.  For me, it's about where my elbows touch my side.  Especially now, that I'm pregnant and my waist a thing of the past.   lol


----------



## DarkandLovely (May 19, 2011)

Just checking in. I just discovered half wigs which I'm loving so far. I'm hoping to incorporate these into my regular regimen to help w/ my retention.


----------



## xmasbaby78 (May 19, 2011)

I'm stilling hanging in there, ML/BSL.....


----------



## bigbrowneyez (May 19, 2011)

Hey ladies!  I'm 10 weeks post and I straightened my hair for an event.  I measured at 3in to go till WL.  So i'm still on track for WL 2011 :-D.  I have a bit of a "w" shape cuz my sides are clearly growing faster and the back middle has always been a problem area.  Surprisingly tho, my ends look really good and I haven't had a trim in almost a year.  I plan to trim again in Dec to even it up.  My next relaxer is end of June.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2011)

Checking in!!! I won't be straightening until July...Hoping I will at least be closer to WL than I am now (which is 2.5 inches away)...Happy Thursday!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (May 19, 2011)

Thanks ladies for your help!  My next update is July so I'll be back with my measuring tape. 

Beautiful hair ladies, I'm enjoying the updates. Congrats to all who are less than 3 inches from WL!  You are at the finish line. Let's go


----------



## curlycrocheter (May 20, 2011)

I've got an update.  I'm still about 4 good inches from waist.

This pic was taken 3/24/11:






This one was taken 5/4/11:





This one was taken a few day ago, freshly washed, no product.  I just like the way my curls look in this one


----------



## CurlyMoo (May 20, 2011)

@ jasmineml your hair is gorgeous. I love how one length it is. How often do you trim?


----------



## AlliCat (May 20, 2011)

Gorgrous hair jasmineml


----------



## AlliCat (May 20, 2011)

BSLers and MBLers...what month do you hope to be touching WL?


----------



## curlycrocheter (May 21, 2011)

CurlyMoo the last trim I did was in January.  I trimmed barely 1/2 inch.  That really evened it out.

AlliCat I'm hoping for October to be grazing WL if this growth spurt continues.

And thanks everybody.  I never feel like my hair is growing until I see pictures.


----------



## Kurlee (May 21, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> I've got an update.  I'm still about 4 good inches from waist.
> 
> This pic was taken 3/24/11:
> 
> ...


:drools:  just gorgeous!!!!! i'm doing an update in two weeks! i'ts the ha;fway point ya'll


----------



## aa9746 (May 21, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> BSLers and MBLers...what month do you hope to be touching WL?



December


----------



## prettynatural (May 22, 2011)

jasmineml beautiful hair. Nice updates ladies.

I want to graze by the fall and full wl by 2012 jan. I still have split end issue with my older hair due to poor regimen. 

Sent from my SCH-I400 using SCH-I400


----------



## Lucia (May 22, 2011)

jasmineml
Gorgeous hair, I think you're MBL now.


----------



## Lucia (May 22, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> BSLers and MBLers...what month do you hope to be touching WL?



I think I'm grazing MBL now but I'll have to do a length check soon to see. I'm thinking end of summer I should reach WL.


----------



## LayneJ (May 23, 2011)

jasmineml    Your hair is beautiful! Very shiny-looking and thick! 

AlliCat I _hope_ to reach WL by Dec. I had a brutal detangling  session a few weeks ago and I'm going to need every bit of time between  now and Dec. to recover.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 23, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> 4 inches to go...



wow... that looks so dang long to be BSL
wow are you kinda tall or w/ a long torso?


----------



## thaidreams (May 23, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> I've got an update.  I'm still about 4 good inches from waist.
> 
> This pic was taken 3/24/11:
> 
> ...



Stunning hair!!! I agree, you look MBL!!!


----------



## AlliCat (May 23, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> wow... that looks so dang long to be BSL
> wow are you kinda tall or w/ a long torso?



I think I drew the line too low...but the line is at the bottom of my brastrap tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Not quite ready to claim MBL yet..hopefully by fall


----------



## curlycrocheter (May 25, 2011)

,,.aa.addasdee66ikjjuggjghjhuwwuuyt8uhfsweghdklpphgdsxfhjhyfvvbbvbbvghbejqhbjbabaaaakioLKjJj

Njhqqeswsderetgyhbttt nnm,..,.mn JJCJCNCBCCVCHCJCHCC xhxhhhxxhhBSHSSSJSJJSJSJSSUSLSGHFDHFJGHXHSZcbbxnxnzznzjjxxxxxHZgwtrreteetssgsggsgsHZVDGSWQWERHIOAKAKJKAKKAKAKAAKJVD,HHYHHHBNBXBCGGFdasdsdgdgdydddhghh22dfddkakskskcjdbebwwnnsnxbcjcjmxhxxuutgsgddyggsyyayayyyaayyyayagzggsgd


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 25, 2011)

jasmineml said:


> ,,.aa.addasdee66ikjjuggjghjhuwwuuyt8uhfsweghdklpphgdsxfhjhyfvvbbvbbvghbejqhbjbabaaaakioLKjJj
> 
> Njhqqeswsderetgyhbttt nnm,..,.mn JJCJCNCBCCVCHCJCHCC xhxhhhxxhhBSHSSSJSJJSJSJSSUSLSGHFDHFJGHXHSZcbbxnxnzznzjjxxxxxHZgwtrreteetssgsggsgsHZVDGSWQWERHIOAKAKJKAKKAKAKAAKJVD,HHYHHHBNBXBCGGFdasdsdgdgdydddhghh22dfddkakskskcjdbebwwnnsnxbcjcjmxhxxuutgsgddyggsyyayayyyaayyyayagzggsgd



Arf? erplexed jasmineml


----------



## Kurlee (May 26, 2011)

in the process of washing my hurr and my longest strands are WL (from the crown/ears back)!!!!!!!!!

The rest of the hair is MBL and between MBL and WL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I;m gonna blow it out tomorrow do a 0.5 inch trim (haven't trimmed in six months) and for the next six months try to gain thickness and even WL by December


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 26, 2011)

I have been lurking the site for a few weeks and saw this challenge and decided to join in (late I know). I am now at the very bottom of bsl and headed towards wl. I ma very excited and cannot wait to hit wl! Will add photo soon.


----------



## curlycrocheter (May 27, 2011)

Funny story.  DD (4  ) and I are at starbucks.  She's just typing away in the little reply to thread window.  I'm not paying her no mind.  Then she says, "Mother, what did I just type?"  I'm like girl IDK?!?  Little did I know she hit that submit reply button.  Jokes on me lol!!

ETA: I'm busting out laughing every time I scroll past this little "message" now.  No point in editing it because it's already been quoted


----------



## Kurlee (May 27, 2011)

awwwwwww, that's cute! your hair is so gorg


----------



## Kurlee (May 27, 2011)

got my blowout today an i am officially waistlength.  i would say 65% is there and the rest is MBL/BSL (like the front/bangs).


----------



## aa9746 (May 28, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> got my blowout today an i am officially waistlength.  i would say 65% is there and the rest is MBL/BSL (like the front/bangs).



Congrats!!


----------



## prettynatural (May 28, 2011)

Kurlee congrats! your hair looks good in that siggy!


----------



## classychic1908 (May 28, 2011)

Congratulations Kurlee!!!!!


----------



## DarkandLovely (May 28, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> got my blowout today an i am officially waistlength. i would say 65% is there and the rest is MBL/BSL (like the front/bangs).


 
CONGRATULATIONS!! Just wish I could move that door out the way to get a better view : )  It actually looks like it may be even longer....maybe tailbone idk


----------



## Kurlee (May 28, 2011)

DarkandLovely said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!! Just wish I could move that door out the way to get a better view : )  It actually looks like it may be even longer....maybe tailbone idk


lol, thanks so much! it's a mirror that bends on each side, so i made each side face each other to get the pic with my phone.  I have a long back that dips in the waist (high) and then a whole lot more back and hip till my bum. I'd need another 6 inches to reach my tailbone.  I think I want alllll my hair to catch up to my waist like longhairdon'tcare and then i'd be satisfied.


----------



## prettynatural (May 28, 2011)

................................


----------



## DarkandLovely (May 28, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> lol, thanks so much! *it's a mirror that bends on each side,* so i made each side face each other to get the pic with my phone. I have a long back that dips in the waist (high) and then a whole lot more back and hip till my bum. *I'd need another 6 inches to reach my tailbone.* I think I want alllll my hair to catch up to my waist like longhairdon'tcare and then i'd be satisfied.


 
Oh ok got it  x2 but either way georgeous hair!


----------



## AlliCat (May 28, 2011)

Congrats Kurlee!!


----------



## LayneJ (May 28, 2011)

Kurlee Congrats on WL! Your hair looks great!


----------



## Kurlee (May 29, 2011)

Awwww thanks guys


----------



## reeses (May 29, 2011)

Congrats!!! Your hair is beautiful.........


----------



## thaidreams (May 29, 2011)

Congrats PrettyNatural on all your progress!!!!


----------



## prettynatural (May 29, 2011)

thaidreams

Thank so much!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (May 30, 2011)

Congrats Kurlee!!!! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Kurlee (May 30, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Congrats @Kurlee!!!! BEAUTIFUL


thanks so much


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 31, 2011)

This may be a silly ?, but when do you go from bsl to mbl. Someone please look at my pic and let me know if I am bsl or mbl. Sorry for the silly ? Thanks!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 31, 2011)

I added photos but they are not showing yet


----------



## Janet' (May 31, 2011)

Kurlee for reaching WL!!! Absolutely LOVELY!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jun 1, 2011)

Kurlee your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok now that I have up a pic, is my hair bsl or mbl. I am so new to this and am not sure. I looked at charts and was not sure if bsl is all the way until way past the bs or if mbl is just below the bs. Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## Janet' (Jun 1, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> Ok now that I have up a pic, is my hair bsl or mbl. I am so new to this and am not sure. I looked at charts and was not sure if bsl is all the way until way past the bs or if mbl is just below the bs. Thanks in advance for the info!



I would say the beginning of MBL!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks so much Janet'. I am on my way. We will be wl before we know it!


----------



## classychic1908 (Jun 1, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> This may be a silly ?, but when do you go from bsl to mbl. Someone please look at my pic and let me know if I am bsl or mbl. Sorry for the silly ? Thanks!



MBL!  And looking Good!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks so much classychic1908!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jun 4, 2011)

I have finally made it over the APL hump!!!!! 
I am touching BSL...I'm am still on track for meeting my MBL goal!

HHG...grow&retain


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 4, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> I have finally made it over the APL hump!!!!!
> I am touching BSL...I'm am still on track for meeting my MBL goal!
> 
> HHG...grow&retain



Congrats!


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 8, 2011)

Is it too late to join? I need motivation.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## thaidreams (Jun 8, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Is it too late to join? I need motivation.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L



Come join the fun Blackbery815 and post pics of that beautiful hair!!!!


----------



## thaidreams (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Ladies!

I did a quick length check today and I've got about 2.5 inches to go till WL! I'm super excited even though I'm not pressing my hair till December. I really feel after 2 years of trying that the Lords going to let me reach my goal !!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 8, 2011)

^^^ Beautiful 

Well Im bowing out of this challenge. Currently Im about 1 inch or so away from the bottom layer being WL the rest of my hair is MBL. It's layered. All this hair is being hacked off tomorrow into a blunt bob cut of some sort. No big rhyme or reason just bored and hair grows back  If I decide to grow after the cut I guess Ill have to join the WL by 2014 thread or something  Good Luck and HHG ladies


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 8, 2011)

thaidreams said:


> Come join the fun Blackbery815 and post pics of that beautiful hair!!!!



Awww thanks a bunch! Just to be clear u guys want to make waistlength by Dec 2011?

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Janet' (Jun 8, 2011)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> ^^^ Beautiful
> 
> Well Im bowing out of this challenge. Currently Im about 1 inch or so away from the bottom layer being WL the rest of my hair is MBL. It's layered. All this hair is being hacked off tomorrow into a blunt bob cut of some sort. No big rhyme or reason just bored and hair grows back  If I decide to grow after the cut I guess Ill have to join the WL by 2014 thread or something  Good Luck and HHG ladies



Lordy...My hair relative!!! I know that your hair is going to be lovely any length! Make sure to post pics, we'll miss ya!!!


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 8, 2011)

Everyones updates look beautiful!!!!

CongratsKurlee for making WL!

I think I'm in this challenge, lol, so here is my update:

Not sure what length I am, but I was mbl before I went into the salon...it's ok though, because I needed to trim.  Sorry for the jacked up hair, but it was crazy windy that day.  I might get close by the end of the year, I don't know, we shall see.

HHG!

[IMG]http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd277/dignont/DSCN2671-1-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 8, 2011)

Naturallista said:


> Everyones updates look beautiful!!!!
> 
> [email protected]Kurlee for making WL!
> 
> ...


thanks girl! Just trimmed on monday so i'm back to hovering right above WL. Hoping to be back in full effect by the end of the year. Thicker and skronger!


----------



## thaidreams (Jun 8, 2011)

Naturallista said:


> Everyones updates look beautiful!!!!
> 
> CongratsKurlee for making WL!
> 
> ...




Naturallista your hair looks fantastic! You won't have any problems making WL this year!!!


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jun 10, 2011)

I had to do a stretch length check b/c I'm avoiding direct heat for a while but I'm finally MBL!!! When I first joined this challenge I was skeptical but now I think that I actually have a chance at making WL for the first time in my life!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am loving all the hair growth progress 

Are you wl when the longest layer reaches wl or when most/entire length is wl?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats DarkandLovely!  Both you and thaidreams look like you are very, very close 

ShawnC, I think there are different schools of thought on that....I'm not sure where I stand....I'll have to see what I think when that longest strand hits wl


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Naturallista!!!


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 11, 2011)

Texlaxed touch up 2 wks ago and im back at MBL so im REALLY hoping to be WL by January 2012. Im really going to have to pamper my hair bc i've been having problems with shedding and some breakage lately. This weekend im going to do a hardcore protein treatment w Aphogee 2 step so im trying to putt off direct heat until my next texlax at the end if July. 

Will be DCing twice a wk and protective styling until October. Hoping to take full advantage of summer growth spurts by increasing my workouts and water intake.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 11, 2011)

ghee smells so cheesy. dunno how i'm gonna use this as a prepoo


----------



## Carrie A (Jun 11, 2011)

So I washed my hair last night and the tip of my tail was touching waist level.  Wowzers.  I didn't think it had grown at all.  I didn't take any pic this time but I will soon


----------



## Janet' (Jun 11, 2011)

Carrie A!!!!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 11, 2011)

I made flax seed gel today. I'll let you all know how I like it in like...an hour. lol


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Parts of my hair are reaching MBL. I'm not claiming it until my next relaxer when I know most of my hair will be there and what isn't (my bangs) will be heading there. I'm happy! Still feel like my hair is shorter than SL but people are taking notice and saying my hair is long!  My ultimate goal is WL but I think I'll be stretching for HL; we'll see when my hair reaches WL though. 

I'm bored with my hair down so I'm going to try to put my hair in high bun sometimes — no this is not protective styling, it won't be for long. My picture updates are usually 7 months apart and my next picture update will probably within the next 3-5 months. I wrote in my "blog" that I wanted to shorten the time taken to get to the next milestone with vitamin intake and I sort of did since I was BSL 4 months ago and now parts of my hair are MBL. The last week and a half though, I stopped taking my vitamins so this time around I'll be very diligent with my intake. It's not all for hair though, it's more for my skin and just my health overall.

I'm thinking of stretching for 5 months this time around. I know exactly what products to use to make this stretch a breeze. For the 4th and 5th month, I'll only be using 2-3 Motions products that work the best. For now, I'll be trying to use up whatever I have quickly. I'm going to be careful with my nape, edges, and ends. No more quick washes unless I'm going swimming, since I can't help it. I'll also be paying attention to my scalp since I always have random sores that always appear out of no where. Stretching is fun for me, I like being excited about how far my new growth will stretch to, it's challenging but it's fun.

I'm glad my regimen is working for me; just wash, condition, and air drying — no moisturizer, leave-in, oil after washing my hair. I feel good that I don't have to do too much to my hair to see retention. I hope everyone else is having fun on their hair care journey too. It does take patience and a little tampering to figure out what your hair wants though. It took me a while to get over the SL hump, until I started stretching my relaxers and stopped putting products in my hair. I'm still learning but it's worth it and even though I hate how slow hair grows, it makes you appreciate a lot more and gives you time to practice and learn about hair. 

Anyway, that's all for this update. For these challenges, I don't know. I'll try to update more often but I'm giving LHCF a break, my obsession that I had with posting is over. I'll still post pictures the next time I relax for sure but I don't update because I forget and also because I don't like LHCF like I used to.  *I hope everyone's hair is doing great and you're seeing progress regardless, if you're struggling and you just happened to read this long post, please do not give up! Hair care takes a while and there can be a lot of twists and turns but do not give up! I'm rooting for you! Take care!  *


----------



## exubah (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations to all the ladies making awesome progress in this challenge....

Been gone for a bit getting married, but I'm back with a vengeance and ready to get my grow on.  I've been neglecting my hair, I need to really get FOCUSED!!!!


----------



## thaidreams (Jun 15, 2011)

exubah said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies making awesome progress in this challenge....
> 
> Been gone for a bit getting married, but I'm back with a vengeance and ready to get my grow on.  I've been neglecting my hair, I need to really get FOCUSED!!!!



Congratulations Exubah on your recent marriage!!! Please share wedding pics of your beautiful hair with us!!!!


----------



## exubah (Jun 16, 2011)

Dang, I'm slacking!  I should have had someone take a closeout pic of my hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

As soon as I get my hand on some pictures I will make sure post some here.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jun 17, 2011)

UGH!!! I was going to try a no heat regimen this summer but I had so many little broken hairs and such great shedding I'm scared to continue.

I'm determined to make it to WL. D-E- TERMINED


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jun 17, 2011)

CONGRATS EXUBAH


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats to all those who made it and those so close. 

Congrats exubah!

Now who's starting a HL 2012 challenge?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 18, 2011)

I never posted in here did i. I recently trim/cut about 1 - 1 1/2 inches off to thicken up my ends. But my hair must have been growing quickly because I barely noticed a difference from my last length check. Anyway, here it is. I think this is from like a week ago:


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 18, 2011)

I am basically wearing my hair out and curly all summer, with the occasional ponytail/bun/half-up do.  But I want to just enjoy it this summer. No heat at all (counter-intuitive) and I basically cowash daily so their are no tangles or knots. Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner is the best thing since sliced bread. lol. Flax Seed Gel, Avocado Oil, and Alma Powder: that's all I use. And the occasional protein treatment with my conditioner and whole eggs. All natural, super simple, and my hair is loving it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Congrats to all those who made it and those so close.
> 
> Congrats @exubah!
> 
> Now who's starting a HL 2012 challenge?


 

bebezazueta are you starting one you say  LOL

Who is starting a WHIP Length, I am down to join LOL! JKING

I have four inches before I am WHIP LENGTH  
Can I make It? Well my growth spurt doesn't happen until later this year


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 19, 2011)

JJamiah. Uhm I'm still a newbie. I'm looking to you all for my inspiration!  

I love whip length though!  Maybe the challenge should be called 2012 Whip Length challenge!  Loves it!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jun 19, 2011)

i fell victim to a scissor happy stylist today and i'm devastated. i don't know if i can make MBL in 2011, but i'm really really hoping i can. i went from bottom BSL/early MBL to 1 inch above BSL in less than 5 minutes after my stylist fought me tooth and nail on the thin ends/lead hairs centuries old stupid argument. 

my hair looks thin and wispy and horrible and i'm sad! 

so please, PLEASE post up all of your lovin up on your hair tips and ideas, etc. my hair is going to need all the TLC it can get in the next few months. i need to get back the 3-4 inches i've lost since April 5th (her first 'trim') and today.


----------



## WyrdWay (Jun 19, 2011)

That blows, sorry wyldcurlz


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 20, 2011)

Um, so pretty sure I haven't been in here all year  but now that I think I can make it to WL in 2011 again..... I'm back!

So I was hoping to make MBL by this month being that it's my curlyversary and all, but being that a) I NEVER make a length goal in time, lol and b) I'm not straightening till the fall, I didn't plan on doing a length check to save myself the embarrassment and the trouble. Weeeeelllll curiosity got the best of me last night, and here ya go.






Wherever my waist is  I hope to be there by December.

HHG ladies! Now I gotta catch up with all the latest news in here.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 20, 2011)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Um, so pretty sure I haven't been in here all year  but now that I think I can make it to WL in 2011 again..... I'm back!
> 
> So I was hoping to make MBL by this month being that it's my curlyversary and all, but being that a) I NEVER make a length goal in time, lol and b) I'm not straightening till the fall, I didn't plan on doing a length check to save myself the embarrassment and the trouble. Weeeeelllll curiosity got the best of me last night, and here ya go.
> 
> ...


 
CONGRATS!!!!! my hair buddy  - you look MBL to me & looks like you only have a few inches before you'll be claiming WL. I know I've said it like a thousand time but your texture is .


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats ladies! Everyone's hair looks so amazing!  Just an update, I got a relaxer last week and got a trim.  I hadn't had one in over a year.  I got ~1.5inch cut off my longest section, but my layers are finally gone (yessssss) and i love my ends now.  My hair used to look scraggly when wet, but not anymore .  And the "w" is gone, so i can wear my hair str8 without being self conscious about that.  Before this relaxer I had 2in, now i have a little under 3.5in til WL.  So with some TLC i should still make WL by dec 2011, and if not, i should definitely be within an inch! I'm excited!! Below is my hair airdried bout 60%.
PS, i'm def up for joining wHIP 2012!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 20, 2011)

bigbrowneyez congrats to you!  Your ends are yummy. Beautiful hair lady. 

Yes let's wHip it in 2012


----------



## classychic1908 (Jun 20, 2011)

((((HUGS))))



wyldcurlz said:


> i fell victim to a scissor happy stylist today and i'm devastated. i don't know if i can make MBL in 2011, but i'm really really hoping i can. i went from bottom BSL/early MBL to 1 inch above BSL in less than 5 minutes after my stylist fought me tooth and nail on the thin ends/lead hairs centuries old stupid argument.
> 
> my hair looks thin and wispy and horrible and i'm sad!
> 
> so please, PLEASE post up all of your lovin up on your hair tips and ideas, etc. my hair is going to need all the TLC it can get in the next few months. i need to get back the 3-4 inches i've lost since April 5th (her first 'trim') and today.


----------



## Janet' (Jun 21, 2011)

wyldcurlz   So sorry to hear this!!!

JJamiah Sounds like you will be starting the WHIP/HL 2012 Challenge?!!!  

exubah   2 you!!!!!  

I won't be straightening till July, but hopefully I will be about an inch and a half or less away from WL!

Happy Tuesday Divas!


----------



## reeses (Jun 22, 2011)

So much great progress! I can't wait to do my check in August. That will be three years natural. Hopefully by then I'll be only a couple of inches away.


----------



## mieshashair (Jun 22, 2011)

bigbrowneyez said:


> @grow, thanks girl! and i saw ur hair update in the bsl thread....excellent growth! we're def on our way to waist length!!


 love ur hair


----------



## mieshashair (Jun 22, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> nakialovesshoes, sorry to hear about your setback. Well, at least you know WL is in you. You'll get back there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wow your hair is amazing!!!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm going to make it ladies. I have hit a plateu but I plan on buying some OCT really soon, like this week. Haven't bought any Mega-Tek all year and I need to start back on my vitamins. I plan to have someone take a lenght check pic for me, maybe tonight when I wash my hair.


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 27, 2011)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to make it ladies. I have hit a plateu but I plan on buying some OCT really soon, like this week. Haven't bought any Mega-Tek all year and I need to start back on my vitamins. I plan to have someone take a lenght check pic for me, maybe tonight when I wash my hair.



I'm not sure if I'll make it either. If I don't make it I'll join the 2012 challenge and hope for the best.  Don't forget to post length check so we can cheer you on!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 28, 2011)

Found the style that is gonna get me to WL (or at least the harsh summer). 2 Pocahontas braids with a cute hat. Protect my hair from the sun, its a protective style, and its cute. I got mad looks today from dudes. lololol. 

but for real, its simple. I approve. We'll see where I'm at when I straighten sometime in November/December


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jun 28, 2011)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to make it ladies. I have hit a plateau but I plan on buying some OCT really soon, like hopefully this week. Haven't bought any Mega-Tek all year and I need to start back on my vitamins. I plan to have someone take a lenght check pic for me, maybe tonight when I wash my hair.


 
Well IDK ladies, but it may be some hope. I did get a bit of a trim back in December but it's back to MBL now. The updated pic is in my fotki 2011 album. Maybe you all can tell me if I can make it WL by December with no more trims/setbacks. I hit that plateau so that has a lot to do it. That and not taking my vitamins. But hopefully OCT and some horsetail and nettle oil I'm making will change that.

Let me know what you think, please. Really want that WL!


----------



## aa9746 (Jun 29, 2011)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Well IDK ladies, but it may be some hope. I did get a bit of a trim back in December but it's back to MBL now. The updated pic is in my fotki 2011 album. Maybe you all can tell me if I can make it WL by December with no more trims/setbacks. I hit that plateau so that has a lot to do it. That and not taking my vitamins. But hopefully OCT and some horsetail and nettle oil I'm making will change that.
> 
> Let me know what you think, please. Really want that WL!



It could be the angle but it looks like u can make WL to me.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jun 29, 2011)

about to have a hair night. wash and dc, and use KCCC for the FIRST TIME EVER. 

then, back into my 2 braids. =)


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 3, 2011)

Checking in!  My hair is making great progress.  I made it out of the APL slump that I was in  and I'm an 1 1/2" away from MBL!!!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 3, 2011)

DesignerCurls That's wonderful!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 6, 2011)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jul 7, 2011)

Janet' I am excited to see if you are 1.5" away from wl!  I bet you are closer than u think.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 7, 2011)

ShawnC I hope so!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 7, 2011)

Checking in. Still trying to get to Full thick WL. Currently in a weave install. Its been in for 7wks, I plan on takng it down either July 31st(10wks) or Aug 15th(12wks). Then I'll be doing a length check. I'm excited!

@Janet' I can't wait to see your updates today. (I just checked out your braided ponytail updates and I like that style I think I might try that when I take my install down. It's really cute!)


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 7, 2011)

Relaxer update - relaxed on June 30 @ 16 weeks post. I'm 3 inches to WL!  I'm in the HYH challenge and pray I'll be revealing WL hair in December. And I'm stretching my relaxer til December also. 

Ok enough talking

ETA pic


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jul 13, 2011)

I measured today and have three inches left until wl! Let's keep it growing ladies 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## thaidreams (Jul 13, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> I measured today and have three inches left until wl! Let's keep it growing ladies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Congrats ShawnC! Now post some pics of that beautiful hair!!!!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 13, 2011)

I have about 2 inches to go (I think):


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG! southernbella (Lauren450), you're back!!


----------



## Naturallista (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats ShawnC and Southernbella!


----------



## thaidreams (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow Southernbella, you are so close!!! Your hair looks amazing as always! Thanks for sharing your pics with us too! Now I can head off to bed for happy hair dreams, LOL!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 13, 2011)

ellebelle88 said:


> OMG! @southernbella (Lauren450), you're back!!



Kind of.I've been lurking.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 13, 2011)

New growth is sprouting... I'm feeling like WL is so close I can taste it since I'm in BSL/MBL limbo...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 13, 2011)

its SO HOT. Humidity really has be on some "big hair, don't care" swag. lol. i did a real wash n' go today with just conditioner and oil after "drying" in a microfiber towel. I loved it. It got big, but was still cute. The braids had to go. I need to cowash like daily because of all the sweating I am doing. So its mostly a low bun under my hats now. Still waiting on those inches..lol


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats southernbella & @ ShawnC! 

I'm still here and working my way WL!


----------



## DarkandLovely (Jul 13, 2011)

Just checking in.  I'm in cornrows (w/ no extensions) b/c got tired of fighting the new growth (13 weeks post) and for low mani style.  I'm trying to go 2 weeks but dying to wash at 1 week just b/c I want to.


----------



## exubah (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi ladies.................

Well I gave myself bangs for my husband (he loves it!!!, I guess it's a different look for him since I wear my hair in a bun 99% of the time).  However, it really is too hot for bangs so I will only wear it out when I see him which is every 3 weeks for now.

I gave myself another 2-3 inch trim/cut as I try to rectify some of the damage from my illness and hospital stint.

I'm now paying more attention to my hair............I need to get back on top of my game with my DCs though.

I love the hair updates, keep em coming ladies.


----------



## Janet' (Jul 13, 2011)

exubah  on your marriage!!!! I just know that you will reach WL by the end of the year!!!

ShawnC and Southernbella. Both of you ladies are so close!!! I see WL in your future!!!!

I'm going to get a darker color over my blonde ends and hopefully I'll start retaining again...Gotta switch it up in the name of length!


----------



## exubah (Jul 13, 2011)

Southernbella. said:


> I have about 2 inches to go (I think):



Your hair is absolutely stunningly drool worthy!


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge?


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 14, 2011)

This heat damage I have is killing me. I don't see myself making WL this year. I need to cut 2-3 inches. I am trying to do the whole "cut and inch grow an inch" system


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Thaidreams I will post pic soon! 

Thanks to Naturallista, DesignerCurls, Janet'

Southernbella you go and grow girl! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats to everybody "inching" in on their goals!!!!!

I'm wearing my box braids faithfully this summer.  I had them for 20 days the first time I wore them and noticed a huge amount of retention.  I've had my current set in for 12 days so far.  I'm going all the way to the last day of July hopefully.  

Enough rambling.  I'd say I'm roughly 3-2.5 inches away.  I'm starting to think that I can reach WL before 12/11!!


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 15, 2011)

Ladies - i've reach a stalling point. i keep getting split ends and SSKs! I rarely use heat so I don't know why this keeps happening and I just had a severe haircut a month ago!!!  

how do you all prevents plit ends? i'm posting this in my 2 challenge forums hoping someone has some tips or answers on how they prevent split ends!!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies ... it is too hot indeed so I've been keeping my hair in mini twists, my results so far have been great I already see my hair getting thicker now I'm just waiting for length.

Congrats to all the ladies that are so close to their goals, LaVgirl & Jasmineml both of you look like wl to me already 

wyldcurlz: Have you tried baggy'ing your ends? Maybe you could baggy the ends and hide it inside your bun .. I see your hair is bsl so you should be able to do this with your own hair if you don't want to wear a fake bun. How have you been styling your hair?


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jul 15, 2011)

s4pphir3 said:


> Hi Ladies ... it is too hot indeed so I've been keeping my hair in mini twists, my results so far have been great I already see my hair getting thicker now I'm just waiting for length.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies that are so close to their goals, LaVgirl & Jasmineml both of you look like wl to me already
> 
> wyldcurlz: Have you tried baggy'ing your ends? Maybe you could baggy the ends and hide it inside your bun .. I see your hair is bsl so you should be able to do this with your own hair if you don't want to wear a fake bun. How have you been styling your hair?



i was wearing a lot of wash-n-go's, then i put it up in extensions for about 2 months while i traveled. took those down and my stylist cut, cut, cut my hair from bottom MBL back to top of BSL.     i'm having some random health issues that are affecting my hair, but in no way should that induce split ends. i've always been prone to splits & SSKs though...unfortunately. i may be able to try baggying. that's a good idea. i'll have to research what to baggy with.


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I wore my hair in a big 'fro today and while I was walking home, a stranger called across the street "Nice hair!" It felt good. 




s4pphir3 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that are so close to their goals, @LaVgirl & Jasmineml both of you look like wl to me already


Really? My sister keeps telling me the same thing but I'm nervous  about  claiming it. Either way, it's too late in the year to go for HL so  I  guess I will just keep going and see what length it is in December.


----------



## SingBrina (Jul 21, 2011)

Well I'm far from waist length, so I need to pull out this competition.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## belldandy (Jul 21, 2011)

good luck ladies!


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 24, 2011)

*...............................................*

...............................................


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 24, 2011)

@ KandyCurls Wow-nice growth-I'm putting away the scissors!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Jul 25, 2011)

wyldcurlz said:


> i was wearing a lot of wash-n-go's, then i put it up in extensions for about 2 months while i traveled. took those down and my stylist cut, cut, cut my hair from bottom MBL back to top of BSL.     i'm having some random health issues that are affecting my hair, but in no way should that induce split ends. i've always been prone to splits & SSKs though...unfortunately. i may be able to try baggying. that's a good idea. i'll have to research what to baggy with.



My hair is prone to get SSK's no matter what I do so I often do search & destroy sessions to cut them out before they become a problem. Leaving my SSK's too long means having larger knots & splits later on  While my hair is in twists I use rosewater to mist my ends and throw a bag on them while I sleep. I scrunch a small amount of oil on the ends when I take off the baggy the next morning. 



LaVgirl said:


> Really? My sister keeps telling me the same thing but I'm nervous  about  claiming it. Either way, it's too late in the year to go for HL so  I  guess I will just keep going and see what length it is in December.



You never know what could happen in 5 months  ... congrats on WL you better claim it 



KandyCurls said:


> ...I've been avoiding this challenge because I thought I'd have to drop out,but here is my progress...
> 
> Put down the scissors! Don't cut because of unevenness. My hair was cut evenly in March and now the right side is longer than the left, just like before. That's why I'll be skipping my 6 month salon visit.



Great progress Kandy!! I think my hair would be longer if I hadn't chopped it back in April. Since then I have hidden my scissors from myself.


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 25, 2011)

s4pphir3 said:


> My hair is prone to get SSK's no matter what I do so I often do search & destroy sessions to cut them out before they become a problem. Leaving my SSK's too long means having larger knots & splits later on  While my hair is in twists I use rosewater to mist my ends and throw a bag on them while I sleep. I scrunch a small amount of oil on the ends when I take off the baggy the next morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 over puff


----------



## thaidreams (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats on all your progress Kandy!!!


----------



## belldandy (Jul 26, 2011)

nice progress kandy, are you relaxed because i like your hair color


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 26, 2011)

Great Progress Kandy, love the color too!


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 27, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> *HAIR PO-* oh, I mean *EYE CANDY*



I love, love, love the afro! The color is so pretty...


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 27, 2011)

The product junkie in me has lowkey kicked back in. I recently bought Eco Styler Argan Gel and LOVE it. But I still needed something stronger to leave-in under in other than my Trader Joe's Nourish Spa. though i love that conditioner, it does ZERO for my frizz in this humidity. Plus, I just wanted some "weight" to my hair. I discovered Argan Magic Nourishing Hair Cream at CVS today. I used it tonight, so I'll let you know how I feel in the AM. But, based on how it felt and looked going on, I think I am going to like it!


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 27, 2011)

*.................................*

.................................


----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2011)

LaVgirl said:


> I wore my hair in a big 'fro today and while I was walking home, a stranger called across the street "Nice hair!" It felt good.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? My sister keeps telling me the same thing but I'm nervous  about  claiming it. Either way, it's too late in the year to go for HL so  I  guess I will just keep going and see what length it is in December.




You are so WL claim it and congrats


----------



## Lucia (Jul 27, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> No, I'm a 4a natural.



Alot of progress congratz I think you can make WL by end of this year or spring next year.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jul 28, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> ...I've been avoiding this challenge because I thought I'd have to drop out,but here is my progress...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on your progress! You should be WL by December 

The bold has been the key for me!


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful hair and progress ladies!  Keep the updates coming!

Anyone else going for HL/TBL in 2012?


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes! Count me in HL 2012 This keeps me focused and motivated


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaVgirl (Aug 8, 2011)

Me too! I definitely want to be HL in 2012.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 8, 2011)

Who will lead us into hip land? grow PeculiarDaye JJamiah exubah

Hippie 2012!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2011)

@exubah
Come on and get that Hip Length Challenge started LOL

@bebezazueta  " what you talking about Willis?" 

I am going to be a participant,


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2011)

to all the ladies who reached WL  
What an awesome Milestone.

I am going to be self trimming for 2012 in order to make it to HL with no issues.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 8, 2011)

Well if someone starts it, I'm in! I have officially changed my new length goal from full WL to HL. So let's get that HL in 2012 challenge started.


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 8, 2011)

Who gonna start it????? Who who who
I'll participate. LOL


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 8, 2011)

somebody? Anybody?


----------



## exubah (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm pushing for JJamiah to start the HL challenge with all that beautiful hair!!!  That would just be too much hair for me and I still have to get to WL 

I will definitely be a cheerleader on the sidelines encouraging all of the ladies


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ I concur, JJ go on ahead and take the lead!


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 10, 2011)

Me 3! JJamiah will lead us to HIPland!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 10, 2011)

JJamiah come on and lead us!


----------



## curlycrocheter (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey everybody!  Congrats on all the progress.  I hate to say it...but I'm officially dropping out of this challenge.  I've BC'd to about chin length.  Pics to come.  

HHG Ladies!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 10, 2011)

> ^^ I concur, JJ go on ahead and take the lead!


 
Yall need Shame 

You know @mEmYSELFaNDj your longer and best to lead us.

I am not going to be a member after January so that wouldn't be fair to you all. (might come back in June of 2012)

Plus MM is so creative with that bun (plus I did BSL 2010, and she didn't do any yet)  I am digging real DEEP LOL


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 10, 2011)

^^ Awh naaaww haha you really did your research huh. I can't do it, I am just now getting consistent with posting, Not planning on it but what if I back track and do a disappearing act again, I can't be the thread leader. Oh and I'm having a baby soon so I may be MIA for a lil while so ya'll dont want me leading. (Yes!!I have a good excuse to get out of this, thanks baby in my tummy) 

So if JJamiah can't do it, then I guess its going to have to be you exubah!! hehe Yes hot potato, exubah it's on your lap now. Go ahead and start the HL in 2012 thread.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 16, 2011)

How often are u ladies trimming?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ I haven't trimmed since Dec 2008, I know I know I'm bad. I plan on trimming Dec 2011 and hopefully after that I'll do regular trims or at least dustings every 3-4 mos.


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 17, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> ^^ I haven't trimmed since Dec 2008, I know I know I'm bad. I plan on trimming Dec 2011 and hopefully after that I'll do regular trims or at least dustings every 3-4 mos.



Wow how has ur hair been holding up without it?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2011)

Updated in the TL thread and fotki 
links in my siggy.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 18, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Wow how has ur hair been holding up without it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


It's been fine I've been reaching all my length goals. I do need a trim though to even things out.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 18, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Updated in the TL thread and fotki
> links in my siggy.



Lucia beautiful hair and progress!  That braidout is cute. It would be a blessing if you would lead the WHip 2012 thread with all the knowledge you have. Pretty please!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree someone should lead us to HL! Lol

As an update, I'm 9 weeks post and about 2in to go. I made it back to MBL since my last trim in June. Still should be on track for WL or darn close to it by years end. Happy growing! (sorry, no pics yet)


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok ok since none of the qualified ladies want to do it. I'll volunteer. I'll be starting a wHip length 2012 thread. It will be for those who are endeavoring to grow to whip ( between waist and hip) JJamiah coined this term OR hip length by December 2012. 

I'm currently at MBL stretched and look forward to wHipping it with you all. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll def be joining!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 27, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Ok ok since none of the qualified ladies want to do it. I'll volunteer. I'll be starting a wHip length 2012 thread. It will be for those who are endeavoring to grow to whip ( between waist and hip) @JJamiah coined this term OR hip length by December 2012.
> 
> I'm currently at MBL stretched and look forward to wHipping it with you all.
> 
> Stay tuned.


 
bebezazueta I am joining  

I pray all of you are safe, Waiting for the Tri-Terror to pass!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll def be joining the whip length challenge.


----------



## regina07 (Aug 27, 2011)

Definitely joining WHIP challenge 2012, ending goal is tailbone by 2013.


----------



## LaVgirl (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll definitely be joining the whip challenge as well.

On a side note, I ordered the Huetiful Hair Steamer last week. It should arrive tomorrow  - very excited to try it out!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am so in the WHIP challenge!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## reeses (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds good to me! I'll be looking for the challenge!!!!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 28, 2011)

Count me in for the WHIP challenge!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 28, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Ok ok since none of the qualified ladies want to do it. I'll volunteer. I'll be starting a wHip length 2012 thread. It will be for those who are endeavoring to grow to whip ( between waist and hip) JJamiah coined this term OR hip length by December 2012.
> 
> I'm currently at MBL stretched and look forward to wHipping it with you all.
> 
> Stay tuned.




I'll be cheering you ladies on   
And checking in when I can, let's grow that hair and whip that hair back and forth. 



BTW bebezazueta 
I made up that length term in this poll 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=526669


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 28, 2011)

Lucia thanks for that correction and for cheering us on. YAY!


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 28, 2011)

Whip is the perfect challenge for me at this stage.


----------



## exubah (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey All!! 

bebezazueta I'm happy you are taking up the challenge in starting a beyond WL thread....wHip sounds like an awesome idea!  I don't know as yet if I want to go beyond WL.

I just relaxed my hair last night....I need to update my siggy....and I'm somewhere between 3 and 4 inches from WL when my hair is wet.  My hair is still awfully thin though so I need to up my JBCO applications and get back into henna and indigo.

Everyone's hair looks so beautiful!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Sep 7, 2011)

just an unofficial update: i'm 12wks post.  i blow dried my hair last week (no flat iron) to see my progress.  the roots were still puffy underneath but i just wanted to see how things were looking.  Dunno how long I plan to stretch this time, but definitely relaxing before Christmas.  Depends on how long i wanna deal with the dueling textures.  As a comparison, the first pic was 75% airdried hair after my last relaxer in June.  The pic now is from last week (~Aug 30th).  2in more to WL.  I should make it by Dec :-D


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Sep 11, 2011)

**Bumping**
progress pics in siggy


----------



## tthreat08 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello Ladies....Just an update photo...I'm touching waistlength now.  Don't know if I'm trying to grow any longer than this.  We'll see...


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Sep 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Beautiful, full and healthy!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats @tthreat08 for making WL! 
And @bigbrowneyez Congrats on your progress!!!

I hope I'm MBL by the end of the month too!


----------



## tthreat08 (Sep 15, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> Congrats @tthreat08 for making WL!
> And @bigbrowneyez Congrats on your progress!!!
> 
> I hope I'm MBL by the end of the month too!



Thank you .  Funny, once I put the scissors down, it was easy!  Go figure...


----------



## Iamhim (Sep 18, 2011)

Iamhim said:


> Hola! Sign me up, my starting picture is below.
> 
> I just finished the BSL 2010 challenge. If you are interested, you can find my 2010 photos here:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/12482847-post2041.html
> ...




Hey all, sorry I haven't been checking in like I should. Its been a really crazy year for me. I made a big move cross country and started a new job. Life has been hectic! 

At any rate, this might be my last post in this challenge as I don't know if I will make it to WL by the end of this year. I trimmed today and this was my THIRD trim for the year. (Each trim being around 1 inch or so). I find as my hair gets longer its harder to keep my ends healthy. And I do not like unhealthy ends. I do not believe in "lead hairs" and I prefer a blunt cut. That's just my preference.

Anyway, I'm not really sure what length it is now....right below BSL? MBL??? Not sure.  I am totally satisfied with whatever length it is. I am going to focus on keeping my ends healthy. I hope to be WL one day, but if it isn't this year, oh well. 

So here are the pics.....

Blow dried hair: 






Flat Ironed Hair PRE TRIM:






POST TRIM (1.5in to 2in trimmed):






In the event that I do not do an end of year update, good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 16, 2011)

Almost there, only 2 1/2 months to go. I hope I can make it!


----------



## anon123 (Oct 16, 2011)

Iamhim said:


> Blow dried hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is fabulous.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 16, 2011)

CurlyMoo you look past WL on your way to hippie to me!  Congrats lady you have fabulous hair


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 16, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @CurlyMoo you look past WL on your way to hippie to me! Congrats lady you have fabulous hair


 


Thanks Bebe! What a wonderful thing to say!  And it feels good to think of my hair on it's way to hip. Looks like I have more to grow, but it feels like it's past WL. Hard to explain. Perhaps I will need to reach hip in order to feel like I have reached waist.


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys ((wave)). I know I said in a previous post that my tail had reached waist length. Well I finally straightened, so I thought I would share. Check my siggy pic. Still have a way to go before all the hair catches up, but I'm doing well overall.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 27, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> Hey guys ((wave)). I know I said in a previous post that my tail had reached waist length. Well I finally straightened, so I thought I would share. Check my siggy pic. Still have a way to go before all the hair catches up, but I'm doing well overall.



Carrie A 
Nice, you're WL congratz. 
ITA you don't have long for the other hairs to catch up, they seem to grow faster when there are some lead hairs.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> Hey guys ((wave)). I know I said in a previous post that my tail had reached waist length. Well I finally straightened, so I thought I would share. Check my siggy pic. Still have a way to go before all the hair catches up, but I'm doing well overall.


 
Congratulations carrie_A. It looks fabulous.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 27, 2011)

Iamhim
You're hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Kurlee (Oct 27, 2011)

Iamhim said:


> Hey all, sorry I haven't been checking in like I should. Its been a really crazy year for me. I made a big move cross country and started a new job. Life has been hectic!
> 
> At any rate, this might be my last post in this challenge as I don't know if I will make it to WL by the end of this year. I trimmed today and this was my THIRD trim for the year. (Each trim being around 1 inch or so). I find as my hair gets longer its harder to keep my ends healthy. And I do not like unhealthy ends. I do not believe in "lead hairs" and I prefer a blunt cut. That's just my preference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2011)

to all ladies who made WL this year!!!   I am debating on whether or not I want to join the WHIP Length Challenge...I'm going tomorrow to darken my hair and do a length check--I've been at MBL FOREVER!!!!


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 28, 2011)

Where is whip length

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 28, 2011)

I think it is between waist and hip. I think it is called that because everyone hips and waists are different? Some people are shortwaisted, long torso ..... I hope this doesn't start a new thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Lucia (Oct 29, 2011)

updates
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578373


----------



## Janet' (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's my color update...bye, bye blonde!

The first one is a comparison shot from July, the last two are from yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 29, 2011)

@janet' Your hair looks GREAT! Love the new color.


----------



## Janet' (Oct 30, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> @janet' Your hair looks GREAT! Love the new color.



Sunshine_One Thanks Luv!!


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> @janet' Your hair looks GREAT! Love the new color.



I agree Janet,your hair looks amazing!!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Nov 2, 2011)

Janet your hair looks amazing! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 3, 2011)

casey3035 Hi Hun!!!  I didn't know you were in Georgia!!! We could be neighbors!!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 4, 2011)

Everyone's hair look just great. I mean it is lovely.


----------



## cocosweet (Nov 5, 2011)

Today I get dh to pull a straightened strand of hair in the back to tell me how far from wl I am. As it is, I'm dangerously close to saying "*** it all." 

I feel like I've been bending over backwards, hopscotching, and knocking myself out trying to reach my goal this year. Been pretty diligent with the sulfur mix usage. I feel like my hair has been at a standstill since August.

So dh tells me I'm about 6 inches away from waist. Then I noticed he was touching the waistband of my pants. Now you know the waistbands on women's pants have been low slung for awhile now. I'm like,"That's my hip bone fool!"I had to give him an anatomy lesson on where the natural waist is. Narrowest part of the torso! Turns out that my longest strands are 2" from scraping waist length. Let me kick him again. 
So I guess I'm not going to *** it all after all.  I'm riding this out until New Years Eve.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 26, 2011)

Any updates? 

I'm going to straighten either next week or the week after. I stretched my hair earlier and it seems to be pretty close, but the real moment of truth will be when I actually flat iron it. *fingers crossed*


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there a WL 2012 challenge?


----------



## aa9746 (Nov 29, 2011)

MrsHouston said:


> Is there a WL 2012 challenge?


 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=473950


----------



## Aireen (Dec 1, 2011)

Well since it's December and I never really came into this thread consistently so I thought I'd post a final update. I'm pretty proud of myself, I had a slight mishap so my hair is a bit thinner but after looking at my progress pictures, it's nice to know that my hair is showing adequate growth. I'm ready to accept that I made my goals this year, even though it may not be to my full potential (as in not having V shaped hair) but I can still go on to my 2012 challenges feeling optimistic. Anyway, if you're interested, click here for my most recent update. Happy hair growing~


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 1, 2011)

Year end check in...I didn't make WL this year.  But I am pleased with my progress and hopefully I will be able to officially claim MBL in a couple of weeks after I flat iron my hair for a length check! 

Congrats to everyone who made WL this year!  HHG!


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm waiting also.... I want to see all that pretty hair lol


----------



## Janet' (Dec 1, 2011)

Aireen    Your hair has just taken off!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Aireen (Dec 2, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Aireen    Your hair has just taken off!!! I'm so happy for you!!!



Thank you, Janet'! You're always so supportive! <3


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 2, 2011)

Southernbella. said:


> Any updates?
> 
> I'm going to straighten either next week or the week after. I stretched my hair earlier and it seems to be pretty close, but the real moment of truth will be when I actually flat iron it. *fingers crossed*



I can't wait to see your pictures!!! I'm sure you've made WL!!



Aireen said:


> Well since it's December and I never really came into this thread consistently so I thought I'd post a final update. I'm pretty proud of myself, I had a slight mishap so my hair is a bit thinner but after looking at my progress pictures, it's nice to know that my hair is showing adequate growth. I'm ready to accept that I made my goals this year, even though it may not be to my full potential (as in not having V shaped hair) but I can still go on to my 2012 challenges feeling optimistic. Anyway, if you're interested, click here for my most recent update. Happy hair growing~



Congrats Aireen on making WL!! I hope to claim that status as well soon!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 2, 2011)

Aireen CONGRATS doll!  Your hair has grown so much!  KUTGW!  You'll be at hip in no time Hun. Whip that hair


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 2, 2011)

I will post the last week


----------



## Aireen (Dec 2, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Aireen CONGRATS doll!  Your hair has grown so much!  KUTGW!  You'll be at hip in no time Hun. Whip that hair





thaidreams said:


> Congrats Aireen on making WL!! I hope to claim that status as well soon!!!



Thank you both, bebezazueta and thaidreams! Your support is encouraging.


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 13, 2011)

**crickets**  Where are all the updates ladies??  

  Congratulations  Aireen and Southernbella.


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 13, 2011)

**crickets**  Where are all the updates ladies??  

  Congratulations  Aireen and Southernbella.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 13, 2011)

classychic1908 said:


> **crickets**  Where are all the updates ladies??
> 
> Congratulations  Aireen and Southernbella.



Thanks classychic1908, your hair looks great!


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 13, 2011)

Aireen  Thanks!  I plan to post an update sometime this week.  My siggy pic is from last may or june.  I'm not sure if I'm able to claim wl yet, I had my third baby a few months ago and I can't really find my waist right now.


----------



## Aireen (Dec 13, 2011)

classychic1908 said:


> Aireen  Thanks!  I plan to post an update sometime this week.  My siggy pic is from last may or june.  I'm not sure if I'm able to claim wl yet, I had my third baby a few months ago and I can't really find my waist right now.



Well you probably have a TON of growth, can't wait to see! PM me when you post your update since I don't come on LHCF too often.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 13, 2011)

classychic1908 said:


> **crickets**  Where are all the updates ladies??
> 
> Congratulations  @Aireen and @Southernbella.


There will probably be a mad flurry of them in about 2.5 weeks. I know that not much is going to change in 18 days,  but I prolly won't post an update before then.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Dec 13, 2011)

I know I won't be at WL but I get my touchup this Saturday, so I'll update then. I should be close!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Dec 21, 2011)

My hair is almost touching wl and maybe about 3/4" to 1/2" to go. So fo I feel pretty good about the progress!


----------



## exubah (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats to all the ladies that made WL before the end of the year...........for the rest of us there are still a few days left until 1/1/2012 so let's get our SUPERGROW on LOL!!!

I know I'm not going to make it but that's okay.  I'm just grateful I'm not losing as much hair as I was before due to my illness and meds so I'm giving thanks for the positive things!

I think I will be ending the year with an uneven MBL so the goal for the first part of 2012 is to get my hair to even up, somewhat


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 21, 2011)

I straightened this morning. Not only am I not going to scrape WL (which was only going to happen under the very best of circumstances), but I think some of my strands have gotten shorter due to breakage.  

So I'm still claiming MBL.


----------



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2011)

So my hair just goes back and forth between a certain length.  I grow, then have to cut for whatever reason + my usual breakage, and there's nothing exciting to see here.  Tangle Teezer was this year's culprit, but it's always something.  Anyway, my bottom layer is WL.  WL is around the number 10 on this shirt:







I'm going to get my hair straightened and trimmed in January, so guess I'll keep yoyoing between 9 and 11.  But I consider this challenge met.  I'm on to Hip 2012.  I'm out of numbers on the shirt, though, so not sure how that's going to work.  Probably another 3" or 4" to hip, I think.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 23, 2011)

mwedzi, wow, congratulations.  You are so modest, this is a milestone 



mwedzi said:


> So my hair just goes back and forth between a certain length. I grow, then have to cut for whatever reason + my usual breakage, and there's nothing exciting to see here. Tangle Teezer was this year's culprit, but it's always something. Anyway, my bottom layer is WL. WL is around the number 10 on this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening Ladies!

Here's my final check in. I did a light press on my hair last night and of course it started raining today, do its already started to revert. I have a few hairs that are WL, but not enough for me to claim it. I'm going to continue working on it in 2012. Without further ado, here are my pics:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 29, 2011)

PICTURES?!?! Where are u ladies?! You have 2 days left this year.   

I have to get my 'progress pics' fix. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 29, 2011)

mwedzi congratz on making WL! Your hair is truly beautiful! What's your ultimate length?


----------



## anon123 (Dec 29, 2011)

wheezy807 said:


> @mwedzi congratz on making WL! Your hair is truly beautiful! What's your ultimate length?



Thank you.  I'm not sure how long I'll grow to. I was going to stop at WL and let the layers catch up, but now and just growing until . . . whenever.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 29, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> So my hair just goes back and forth between a certain length.  I grow, then have to cut for whatever reason + my usual breakage, and there's nothing exciting to see here.  Tangle Teezer was this year's culprit, but it's always something.  Anyway, my bottom layer is WL.  WL is around the number 10 on this shirt:



Mwedzi, sometimes I can't get over your hair.
You're such an inspiration, showing what we kinky (not in that way) girls can do


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats to all the ladies that made WL this year!!!
I didn't make it but I'm quite pleased with my progress! I'm about 4" away. My update is in the MBL 2011 challenge if anyone wants to see.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 1, 2012)

...............................


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone started a WL 2012 Challenge?

I have to revise my reveal pics.  My ends weren't looking so hot so I trimmed but IDK what happened.  The ends look uneven and weird.  I chopped some of he tail.  If I stretch it I still reach WL but my goal is for the majority of my hair to be WL so here I will stay for another year.  Hopefully next year my ends situation will improve. I'm also in W"HIP"

Beginning of year 2011





End of year 2011


----------



## SmileyNY (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^ Gorgeous!! 

I want in on WL 2012!! Where's that thread? 

Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## LaVgirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Just wanted to update and say that I reached by goal of WL by Dec. 31, 2011. I'll share my flat iron pics soon.


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 7, 2012)

I know this is super late, but this is my ending pic for the challenge.  It took me forever to get a decent picture by myself.

I feel really excited to claim waist length, but somehow my hair never really feels as long as it is-- so it's on to the next challenge!!!!!!

Also, please disregard my lovely rolls.  It's hard with three little ones at home, but i'm working on it...


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 7, 2012)

Since folks are posting late, My siggy pic will serve as my year end pic for 2011.


----------



## LaVgirl (Jan 9, 2012)

I used grapeseed oil and Chi Silk Infusion as heat protectants and Crisco to flat iron my hair. Temp was about 378 degrees.

In the 2nd pic, my hand is right at my waist, just underneath my ribcage.


----------

